# المجئ الثانى متى يكون وما هى علاماته؟  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*المجئ الثانى متى يكون وما هى علاماته؟*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ 
*الفهرس*
*المقدمة *
*الفصل الأول: المجيء الثاني وقيامة الأموات*
*الفصل الثاني: علامات المجيء الثاني ونهاية الأزمنة *
*الفصل الثالث: ضد المسيح من هو، وما هي أوصافه؟ *
*الفصل الرابع: تاريخ وكيفية تحديد زمن المجيء الثاني *
*الفصل الخامس: تنبؤات عن المجيء الثاني وهل سينتهي العالم سنة 2001  أو2012؟*
*الفصل السادس: المدرسة التدبيرية والمجيء الثاني والاختطاف والملك  الألفي *
*الفصل السابع: ملكوت الله وإسرائيل ونهاية العالم *
*الفصل الثامن: الملك الألفي للمسيح *

*في هذا الكتاب*
*1 المجيء الثاني والقيامة العامة والدينونة*
*2 المُلك الألفي الروحي للسيد المسيح وتفاصيله.*
*3 الملك الألفي الحرفي ودراسة تفاصيله والتعليق عليه*
*4 ملكوت الله وشعبه المختار قديماً والدولة اليهودية  الحديثة*
*5 ملكوت الله والكنيسة...... وهل هي ملكوت الله على الأرض،*
*وهل يملك المسيح بعد قيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلى  السماوات*
*وجلوسه عن يمين العظمة، أم سيملك على الأرض في مجيئه الثاني  على*
*عرش في أورشليم؟!*
*6 المعادلات الحسابية ونبوات سفر دانيال التي بُنيت*
*عليها أكثر التفاسير الخاصة بحساب اليوم الذي يتوقع البعض أن السيد  المسيح سيأتي فيه وينتهي العالم!*
*7 أهم التنبؤات والذين حددوا سنوات وأيام معينة ومحددة للمجيء الثاني  ونهاية العالم وأهم الذين قالوا بها في كل أنحاء العالم!*
*8 ضد المسيح أو المسيح الكذاب، من هو، ومن أين سيأتي، ومتى  سيأتي؟*
*9 علامات المجيء الثاني وكيف تمت في هذه الأيام*
*10 هل سيبني اليهود الهيكل الثالث في موقع المسجد الأقصي وجامع قبّة الصخرة*

*المقدمة*

* قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه " أنا امضي لأعد لكم مكانا وأن مضيت وأعددت  لكم مكانا آتى أيضا وآخذكم إلى حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون انتم أيضا " (يو2:  14،3). وكرر وعده هذا مرات كثيرة. وقد أرتبط إعلانه عن المجيء الثاني بقيامة  الأموات والدينونة والحياة معه في الأبدية. وعاش تلاميذه وعاشت الكنيسة الأولى وهى  تتوقع أن هذا المجيء، الثاني، سيتم في الٌقريب العاجل لدرجة أن القديس بولس توقع أن  يكون هذا المجيء في أيامه، وتوقع أنه سيكون ضمن الأحياء الذين سيخطفون ليلاقوا الرب  في الهواء " فأننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب أننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلي  مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين، لان الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق  الله سوف ينزل من السماء والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولا، ثم نحن الأحياء  الباقين سنخطف جميعا معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء وهكذا نكون كل حين مع  الرب. لذلك عزوا بعضكم بعضا بهذا الكلام " (1تس15: -18). والقديس بطرس يقول لنا  أنه في آخر الأيام، سيأتي من يتساءلون " قائلين أين هو موعد مجيئه لأنه من حين رقد  الآباء كل شيء باق هكذا من بدء الخليقة " (2بط3: 4).*
* وفى هذه الأيام، الأخيرة، انتشر الحديث عن هذا المجيء ونهاية العالم،  في مصر وفي الخارج، وخاصة في أمريكا وكوريا واليابان وغيرها، بكثرة، وحدد عدد كبير  من الناس، في بلاد كثيرة، وافترضوا، بعد عمل دراسات ومعادلات حسابية لآيات سفر  دانيال النبي، تواريخ محددة قالوا أن المسيح سيأتي فيها ثانية وينتهي العالم  بالنسبة للبعض، أو يبدأ الحكم الألفي ويملك المسيح على الأرض لمدة ألف سنة!!  *
* وامتلأت المكتبات والمنازل بالكتب وشرائط الكاسيت التي تتحدث في هذا  الموضوع!! بل وصار الحديث في هذا الموضوع هو الشغل الشاغل لعشرات من الوعاظ والكتاب  في كل دين! وانتشرت الكتب وشرائط الكاسيت وأمتلأت المنازل بها! فهذا النوع من  العظات والكتب كان ولا يزال من أهم وأكثر الموضوعات التي تشد الناس وتبهرهم  فينجذبون وراء أصحابها ويذهبون إليهم في كل مكان ويحصلون على شرائط الكاسيت الخاصة  بهم بأي ثمن!! *
* وعلى الرغم من أن السيد المسيح لم يعط إي تواريخ محددة أو تقريبية  لساعة ويوم وسنة مجيئه، بل وحذر من محاولة معرفة الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب  في سلطانه، وأكد أن ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة لا يعلم بهما أحد إلا الآب، إلا أن  كثيرين، حوروا معنى كلام السيد وأخذوا يحسبون حسابات خاصة بهم وافترضوا تواريخ  وأزمنة قالوا أن المسيح سيأتي فيها!! *
*وكان السيد المسيح قد كشف عن علامات ستحدث قبل مجيئه ونهاية العالم.  وهذه العلامات حدثت وتحدث في كل عصر وفى كل زمان! ولكنها تحدث في هذا القرن بكثافة  لم يسبق لها مثيل! بل وتجمعت، جميعها، في النصف الثاني منه! وازدادت حدة وكثافة في  السنوات الأخيرة! بل وتزداد بصورة أشد كثافة كلما وصلنا إلى نهاية هذا القرن الذي  لم يتبق منه سوى أقل من عامين فقط !! ومع ازدياد حدوث هذه العلامات في هذه الأيام  يزداد عدد الذين يتنبئون بنهاية العالم!! *
* ونناقش في هذا الكتاب الآيات والأرقام التي بنى عليها أصحاب هذه  التنبؤات أفكارهم، وأراء آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها والمذاهب التفسيرية المختلفة التي  تناولتها على مر العصور. ونناقش أيضا، وبصورة علمية مقارنة ومحايدة، كيفية حدوث  وتكرار حدوث هذه العلامات مع إحصائيات توضح الحقائق بصورة مناسبة لها، على قدر  الإمكان. *
* ونناقش في هذا الكتاب أيضا الموضوعات التالية؛ المجيء الثاني والقيامة  العامة والدينونة.المُلك الألفي الروحي للسيد المسيح وتفاصيله. الملك الألفي الحرفي  ودراسة تفاصيله والتعليق عليه. ملكوت الله وشعبه المختار قديماً والدولة اليهودية  الحديثة. ملكوت الله والكنيسة 00 وهل هي ملكوت الله على الأرض، وهل يملك المسيح بعد  قيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلى السماوات وجلوسه عن يمين العظمة، أم سيملك على الأرض  في مجيئه الثاني على عرش في أورشليم؟! المعادلات الحسابية في سفر دانيال التي بُنيت  عليها أكثر التفاسير الخاصة بحساب اليوم الذي يتوقع البعض أن يأتي فيه المسيح  وينتهي العالم! وهل سيأتي المسيح حقا فيما بين سنة 2001 و 2012م؟ أهم التنبؤات  والذين حددوا سنوات وأيام معينة ومحددة للمجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم وأهم الذين  قالوا بها في كل أنحاء العالم! ضد المسيح أو المسيح الكذاب، من هو، ومن أين سيأتي،  ومتى سيأتي؟ وما علاقته بإسرائيل؟ علامات المجيء الثاني وكيف تتم في هذه الأيام. هل  سيبنى اليهود الهيكل الثالث في موقع المسجد الأقصى وجامع قبة الصخرة. هل يعلن الهرم  الأكبر عن نهاية العالم وسنة المجيء الثاني؟ وهل تدل طهورات العذراء الكثيرة في هذا  القرن على اقتراب المجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم؟*
* وفى النهاية أرجوا أن يكون هذا الكتاب سبب بركة لكل من يقرأه ويعمل  جاهدا استعدادا للقاء العريس السماوي سواء في هذا العالم أو في الدهر الآتي، ببركة  وصلوات العذراء القديسة مريم وجميع الشهداء والقديسين وكل من جاهدوا وكانوا دائما  ساهرين ومتيقظين للقاء العريس السماوي. آمين.*
* القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير *
* عيد الميلاد المجيد*
*7 يناير 1999 للميلاد*
*29 كيهك 1715للشهداء*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الأول*
*المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح وقيامة الأموات*


*1- حتمية المجيء الثاني *
*جاء السيد المسيح إلى عالمنا في المرة الأولى، في مجيئه الأول، متضعا في  الجسد، متجسدا في صورة عبد " صار جسدا " (يو14: 1)، " ظهر في الجسد " (1تى 16: 3)،  " آخذاً صورة عبد " وبعد قيامته من الأموات صعد إلى السماوات وجلس عن يمين العظمة " وجلس عن يمين الله " (مر16: 19)، " جالسا عن  يمين قوة الله " (لو22: 69)، " يسوع قائما عن يمين الله " (أع 7: 55) " ابن الإنسان  قائما عن يمين الله " (أع 7: 56)، " عن يمين الله الذي أيضا يشفع فينا " (رو 8:  34)، " المسيح جالس عن يمين الله " (كو3: 1)، " جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي "  (عب1: 3)، " جلس في يمين عرش العظمة في السماوات (عب 8: 1)، " جلس إلى الأبد عن  يمين الله " (عب10: 12)، " جلس في يمين عرش الله " (عب12: 2)، " الذي هو في يمين  الله إذ قد مضى إلى السماء وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مخضعة له " (1بط 3: 22). ويلخص  الوحي الإلهي ذلك بقوله: " الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا  لله لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس وإذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع  نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب لذلك رفعه الله أيضا وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم لكي  تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان  أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب " (فى6: 2-11). *
* وكان السيد قد طلب من تلاميذه أن ينشروا الكرازة باسمه في كل جزء وكل  مكان في العالم في المسكونة كلها بعد أن يحل عليهم الروح القدس: " اذهبوا وتلمذوا  جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما  أوصيتكم به وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلي انقضاء الدهر آمين " (مت19: 28،20)، " وقال  لهم اذهبوا إلي العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها من أمن واعتمد خلص ومن  لم يؤمن يدن " (مر15: 16،1)، " وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح  يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا  لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم وانتم شهود لذلك. *
*وها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد أبى فأقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلي أن تلبسوا  قوة من الأعالي " (لو46: 24-49)، " لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم  وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلي أقصى الأرض "  *
* (أع 8: 1).*
* كما وعد السيد أنه سيكون مع كنيسته دائما، في كل وقت، وإلى الأبد " وها  أنا معكم كل الأيام إلي انقضاء الدهر آمين " (مت 28: 20)، " لا أترككم يتامى أنى آتى إليكم " (يو14: 18)، " أجاب يسوع وقال له أن احبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبى وإليه نأتي  وعنده نصنع منزلا " (يو14: 23)، من خلال وجوده، بلاهوته في كل مكان " لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة  باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم " (مت 18: 20). فقد جلس على عرشه في السماوات كملك الملوك ورب الأرباب  (رؤ14: 17) وديان الأحياء والأموات (2تى 1: 4؛1بط5: 4)، وهو يوجه ويدير كنيسته،  ملكوته، ملكوت الله، ملكوت السماوات على الأرض كرب العالمين " يسوع المسيح هذا هو  رب الكل " (أع36: 10)، " الذي عمله (الآب) في المسيح إذ أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن  يمينه في السماويات فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة وكل اسم يسمى ليس في هذا الدهر  فقط بل في المستقبل أيضا واخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه وإياه جعل رأسا فوق كل شيء للكنيسة  التي هي جسده ملء الذي يملا الكل في الكل " (أف20: 1-23). " الذي أنقذنا من سلطان  الظلمة ونقلنا إلي ملكوت ابن محبته " (كو1: 13)، " لأنه هكذا يقدم لكم بسعة دخول  إلى ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الأبدي " (2بط1: 11)، " أنا يوحنا أخوكم وشريككم في الضيقة وفي ملكوت يسوع المسيح وصبره كنت في الجزيرة التي تدعى بطمس من اجل كلمة الله ومن اجل شهادة  يسوع المسيح " (رؤ1: 9). وقد وعد أنه سيأتي مرة ثانية في نهاية العالم وانقضاء هذا  الدهر " فان ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب  عمله " (مت16: 27). *
* كان مجيئه الأول في أتضاع ليقدم ذاته فدية للعالم وصعد إلى السماوات  وجلس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي وهو الآن مع كنيسته كملك الملوك وسيأتي في نهاية  الأيام في مجد ليدين المسكونة بالعدل ويأخذ معه مؤمنيه ليكونوا معه إلى الأبد " آتي  أيضا وأخذكم إلى حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون انتم أيضا " (يو3: 14). ويسمى مجيئه هذا الذي سيكون في نهاية الأيام ب " المجيء الثاني  ".*
* وقد أكد السيد المسيح مرارا وتكرارا على حقيقة وحتمية مجيئه مرة ثانية،  المجيء الثاني، في نهاية العالم، كما أكد هذه الحقيقة أيضاً تلاميذه ورسله بالروح  القدس. قال السيد نفسه لتلاميذه " لا تضطرب قلوبكم انتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي في  بيت أبى منازل كثيرة وإلا فأني كنت قد قلت لكم أنا امضي لأعد لكم مكانا وان مضيت  وأعددت لكم مكانا آتي أيضا (أجئ ثانية) وآخذكم إلى حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون انتم أيضا " (يو1: 14-3). وقال  القديس بولس بالروح " هكذا المسيح أيضا بعدما قدم مرة لكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه " (عب9: 28). *
* قال الملاك للتلاميذ لحظة صعود السيد المسيح إلى السماء في مجيئه  الأول: *
*" أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء أن يسوع هذا  الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا إلى السماء " (أع11: 1)، وقال القديس بولس بالروح: " إذا لا تحكموا في شيء قبل  الوقت حتى يأتي الرب الذي سينير خفايا الظلام ويظهر أراء القلوب وحينئذ يكون المدح لكل واحد  من الله (1كو5: 4)، " وتنتظروا ابنه من السماء الذي أقامه من الأموات يسوع الذي ينقذنا من الغضب الآتي " (1تس10: 1)،  " لان الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من  السماء والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولا، ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين سنخطف جميعا  معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب " (1تس15: 4-17).  وقال القديس يوحنا في الرؤيا بالروح القدس " هوذا يأتي مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض نعم آمين "  (رؤ7: 1). وقال السيد نفسه في الرؤيا " ها أنا آتى سريعا تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك (رؤ11: 3)، " يقول الشاهد بهذا نعم  أنا آتى سريعا آمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع (رؤ20: 22).*
* واستخدم السيد وتلاميذه ثلاث كلمات، أو مصطلحات، هي ؛ مجيء، وظهور  واستعلان، وذلك إلى جانب " يوم ": *
*(1) مجيء (Parousia -parousia - باروسيا): والذي يعنى مجيء أو حضور: *
*E " وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون تقدم إليه  التلاميذ على انفراد قائلين قل لنا متى يكون هذا و ما هي علامة مجيئك  وانقضاء الدهر " (متى 24: 3).*
*E " لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق و يظهر إلي  المغارب هكذا يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان " (متى 24: 27).*
*E " وكما كانت أيام نوح كذلك يكون أيضا مجيء  ابن الإنسان " (متى 24: 37).*
*E " ولم يعلموا حتى جاء الطوفان واخذ الجميع كذلك  يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان " (متى 24: 39).*
*E " كل واحد في رتبته المسيح باكورة ثم الذين  للمسيح في مجيئه " (1كو15: 23).*
*E " لان من هو رجاؤنا وفرحنا وإكليل افتخارنا أم  لستم انتم أيضا أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح في مجيئه " (1تس2: 19).*
*E " لكي يثبت قلوبكم بلا لوم في القداسة أمام الله  أبينا في مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميع قديسيه " (1تس3: 13).*
*E " فأننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب أننا نحن  الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين لان الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله سوف  ينزل من السماء والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولا، ثم نحن الإحياء الباقين سنخطف  جميعا معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب (1تس4:  15-17).*
*E " واله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام ولتحفظ روحكم  ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح " (1تس 5:  23).*
*E " ثم نسألكم أيها الاخوة من جهة مجيء ربنا  يسوع المسيح واجتماعنا إليه " (2تس2: 1).*
*E " وحينئذ سيستعلن الأثيم الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة  فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه " (2تس2: 8).*
*E " فتأنوا أيها الاخوة إلى مجيء الرب "  (يع5: 7).*
*E " فتأنوا انتم وثبتوا قلوبكم لان مجيء  الرب قد اقترب " (يع5: 8).*
*E " وقائلين أين هو موعد مجيئه لأنه من حين  رقد الآباء كل شيء باق هكذا من بدء الخليقة " (2بط3: 4).*
*E " منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيء يوم الرب  الذي به تنحل السماوات ملتهبة والعناصر محترقة تذوب " (2بط3: 12).*
*E " والآن أيها الأولاد اثبتوا فيه حتى إذا  اظهر يكون لنا ثقة ولا نخجل منه في مجيئه " (1يو2: 28).*
*(2) ظهور (Epiphaniea - Epifaneia ابيفانيا): استخدمت كلمة ظهور للتعبير عن ظهور المسيح في مجيئه الثاني، ظاهرا  ومرئيا للعيان، كما استخدمت للتعبير عن ظهور مجده وملكوته: *
*E: " وحينئذ سيستعلن الأثيم الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة  فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه " (2تس2: 8).*
*E " أوصيك أمام الله... أن تحفظ الوصية بلا دنس ولا  لوم إلى ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح " (1تي6: 14). *
*E " أنا أناشدك إذا أمام الله والرب يسوع المسيح  العتيد ان يدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته " (2تي4: 1).*
*E " قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن أكملت السعي حفظت  الإيمان وأخيرا قد وضع لي إكليل البر الذي يهبه لي في ذلك اليوم الرب الديان العادل  وليس لي فقط بل لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره أيضا " (2تي4: 7،8).*
* E" منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله  العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح " (تي2: 13).*
* كما استخدم الكتاب أيضا تعبير " phanerosis - faneroqhV - فانيروثيس – ظهور ": " متى اظهر المسيح حياتنا فحينئذ  تظهرون انتم أيضا معه في المجد " (كو4: 3)، " والآن أيها الأولاد  اثبتوا فيه حتى إذا اظهر يكون لنا ثقة ولا نخجل منه في مجيئه "  (1يو28: 2)، " أيها الأحباء الآن نحن أولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون ولكن نعلم  انه إذا اظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو " (1يو2: 3).*
* (3) استعلان (Apocalypse - apokaluyiV - ابوكاليبس): *
*E " وانتم متوقعون استعلان ربنا يسوع المسيح  " (1كو1: 7).*
*E " وإياكم الذين تتضايقون راحة معنا عند  استعلان الرب يسوع من السماء مع ملائكة قوته في نار لهيب معطيا نقمة للذين  لا يعرفون الله والذين لا يطيعون إنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذين سيعاقبون بهلاك  ابدي من وجه الرب ومن مجد قوته متى جاء ليتمجد في قديسيه ويتعجب منه في جميع  المؤمنين لان شهادتنا عندكم صدقت في ذلك اليوم " (2تس1: 7).*
*E " لكي تكون تزكية إيمانكم وهي اثمن من الذهب  الفاني مع انه يمتحن بالنار توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع  المسيح " (1بط1: 7).*
*E " لذلك منطقوا احقاء ذهنكم صاحين فالقوا رجاءكم  بالتمام على النعمة التي يؤتى بها إليكم عند استعلان يسوع المسيح (1بط1:  13).*
*E " بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي  تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضا مبتهجين " (1بط4: 13).*
*(4) اليوم أو يوم الرب أو يوم المسيح: *
* وصف العهد الجديد اليوم الذي سيأتي فيه السيد المسيح في نهاية العالم  بيوم ابن الإنسان " لأنه كما أن البرق الذي يبرق من ناحية تحت السماء يضيء إلى  ناحية تحت السماء كذلك يكون أيضا ابن الإنسان في يومه " (لو17: 24)، كما وصف  أيضا باليوم أو يوم الرب، ويوم يسوع المسيح ويوم المسيح ويوم الرب يسوع ويوم الدين  واليوم العظيم واليوم الأخير ويوم غضبه العظيم ويوم الغضب ويوم الفداء: " فاسهروا  إذا لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن الإنسان " (متى  25: 13).*
*E " الذي سيثبتكم أيضا إلى النهاية بلا لوم في  يوم ربنا يسوع المسيح " (1كو1: 8).*
*E " واثقا بهذا عينه أن الذي أبتدأ فيكم عملا صالحا  يكمل إلي يوم يسوع المسيح " (فيلبي 1: 6).*
*E " حتى تميزوا الأمور المتخالفة لكي تكونوا مخلصين  وبلا عثرة إلى يوم المسيح " (فيلبي 1: 10).*
*E " متمسكين بكلمة الحياة لافتخاري في يوم  المسيح باني لم اسع باطلا ولا تعبت باطلا " (في2: 16).*
*E " أن لا تتزعزعوا سريعا عن ذهنكم ولا ترتاعوا لا  بروح ولا بكلمة ولا برسالة كأنها منا أي أن يوم المسيح قد حضر " (2تس2:  2).*
*E " تتحول الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلي دم قبل أن  يجيء يوم الرب العظيم الشهير" (أع2: 20).*
*E " أن يسلم مثل هذا للشيطان لهلاك الجسد لكي تخلص  الروح في يوم الرب يسوع " (1كو5: 5).*
*E " كما عرفتمونا أيضا بعض المعرفة أننا فخركم كما  أنكم أيضا فخرنا في يوم الرب يسوع " (2كو1: 14).*
*E " لأنكم انتم تعلمون بالتحقيق أن يوم الرب  كلص في الليل هكذا يجيء " (1تس 5: 2).*
*E " يعلم الرب أن ينقذ الأتقياء من التجربة ويحفظ  الاثمة إلي يوم الدين معاقبين " (2بط2: 9).*
*E " ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب الذي  فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها "  (2بط3: 10).*
*E " منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيء يوم الرب  الذي به تنحل السماوات ملتهبة والعناصر محترقة تذوب " (2بط3: 12).*
*E " والملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا  مسكنهم حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام " (يه1:  6).*
*E " لأنه قد جاء يوم غضبه العظيم و من يستطيع  الوقوف " (الرؤيا 6: 17).*
*E " ولكنك من اجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر  لنفسك غضبا في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة " (رو2:  5).*
*E " ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به ختمتم  ليوم الفداء " (أف 4: 30).*

*2 – كيفية المجيء الثاني *
*(1) سيأتي علانية (مرئي ومنظور) من جميع الناس، مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين ؛ *
*E " لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق  ويظهر إلى المغارب هكذا يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان... وحينئذ  تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض  ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير " (مت27:  24،30).*
*E " لأنه كما أن البرق الذي يبرق من ناحية تحت السماء يضيء  إلي ناحية تحت السماء كذلك يكون أيضا ابن الإنسان في يومه "  (لو24: 17).*
*E " هكذا يكون في اليوم الذي فيه يظهر ابن الإنسان " (لو17:  30).*
*E " وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا في  سحابة بقوة ومجد كثير " (لو27: 21). *
*E " ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون  وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم، وفيما كانوا يشخصون إلي السماء وهو منطلق إذا رجلان قد  وقفا بهم بلباس ابيض وقالا أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى  السماء أن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه  منطلقا إلى السماء " (أع9: 1-11).*
*E " متى اظهر المسيح حياتنا فحينئذ  تظهرون انتم أيضا معه في المجد " (كو4: 3).*
*E " فأننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب أننا نحن  الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين لان الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت  رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولا ثم نحن  الأحياء الباقين سنخطف جميعا معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء وهكذا نكون  كل حين مع الرب " (1تس15: 4-17).*
*E " ان تحفظ الوصية بلا دنس ولا لوم إلى  ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح " (1تى14: 6).*
*E " هكذا المسيح أيضا بعدما قدم مرة لكي يحمل خطايا  كثيرين سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه " (عب9:  28).*
*E " لكي تكون تزكية إيمانكم وهي اثمن من الذهب  الفاني مع انه يمتحن بالنار توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان  يسوع المسيح " (1بط7: 1) *
*E " ومتى ظهر رئيس الرعاة تنالون  إكليل المجد الذي لا يبلى " (1بط4: 5).*
*E " أيها الأحباء الآن نحن أولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد  ماذا سنكون ولكن نعلم انه إذا اظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما  هو " (1يو3: 2).*
*E " هوذا يأتي مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين  والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض نعم آمين " (رؤ7: 1).*

*(2) سيأتي في مجد سماوى كالديان: *
* جاء السيد في مجيئه الأول في صورة إنسان وديع ومتواضع ولكن في مجيئه  الثاني سيأتي في مجد وعظمة تليق به كصورة الله الذي أتخذ صورة العبد ثم أرتفع ثانية  وصار أعلى من السماوات " فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا الذي إذ  كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه  أخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس، وإذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع  نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب، لذلك رفعه الله أيضا وأعطاه اسما فوق  كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض  ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب " (فى5: 1-11).*
*سيأتي في مجده الذي كان له قبل تكوين وخلق العالم، ومجد أبيه أيضا لأن "  كل ما للآب هو للابن "، سيأتي كالديان الذي يدين الأحياء والأموات وسيجازي كل واحد  بحسب أعماله: *
*E " وأما أنت فلماذا تدين أخاك أو أنت أيضا لماذا  تزدري بأخيك لأننا جميعا سوف نقف أمام كرسي المسيح، لأنه مكتوب أنا حي يقول  الرب انه لي ستجثو كل ركبة وكل لسان سيحمد الله " (رو14: 10،11).*
*E " إذا لا تحكموا في شيء قبل الوقت حتى يأتي  الرب الذي سينير خفايا الظلام ويظهر أراء القلوب وحينئذ يكون المدح لكل واحد  من الله " (1كو5: 4).*
*E " لأنه لا بد أننا جميعا نظهر أمام كرسي  المسيح لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خيرا كان أم شرا " (2كو5:  10).*
*E " لان الآب لا يدين أحدا بل قد أعطى كل  الدينونة للابن " (يو5: 22).*
*E " وأعطاه سلطانا أن يدين أيضا لأنه ابن  الإنسان " (يو5: 27).*
*E " اليوم الذي فيه يدين الله سرائر الناس حسب  إنجيلي بيسوع المسيح" (رو2: 16).*
*E " من هو الذي يدين؟ المسيح هو الذي مات بل  بالحري قام أيضا الذي هو أيضا عن يمين الله الذي أيضا يشفع فينا " (رو8:  34).*
*E " أنا أناشدك إذا أمام الله والرب يسوع المسيح  العتيد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته " (2تي4: 1).*
*E " فان ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع  ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله " (مت16: 27).*
*E " فقال لهم يسوع الحق أقول لكم أنكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى  جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم أيضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون  أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر " (مت19: 28).*
*E " لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر إلى  المغارب هكذا يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان... وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في  السماء وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء  بقوة ومجد كثير، فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح  من اقصاء السماوات إلى أقصاها " (مت27: 24-30).*
*E " ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع  الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب  فيميز بعضهم من بعض كما يميز الراعي الخراف من الجداء فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه  والجداء عن اليسار، ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي أبى رثوا  الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم 000 ثم يقول أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني  يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته... فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب ابدي والأبرار  إلى حياة أبدية " (مت 31: 25-64).*
*E " وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا في سحاب  بقوة كثيرة ومجد " (مر13: 26)*
*E " لان من استحى بي وبكلامي فبهذا يستحي ابن  الإنسان متى جاء بمجده ومجد الاب والملائكة القديسين " (لو9:  26).*
*E " وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا في سحابة  بقوة ومجد كثير " (لو21: 27).*
*E " منتظرين الرجاء المبارك و ظهور مجد الله العظيم  ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح " (تي2: 13).*
*E " بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي  تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضا مبتهجين " (1بط4: 13).*
* ثم يختم سفر الرؤيا بقول الروح للكنائس: "وها أنا آتى سريعا وأجرتي  معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله أنا الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول  والأخر000 أنا يسوع أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور عن الكنائس أنا اصل وذرية  داود كوكب الصبح المنير، والروح والعروس يقولان تعال ومن يسمع فليقل تعال  ومن يعطش فليأت ومن يرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجانا... يقول الشاهد بهذا نعم أنا آتى  سريعا أمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع " (رؤ22: 12-20).*

*(3) سيأتي بشكل مفاجئ وبصورة غير متوقعة: *
* أكد السيد المسح أنه لا يستطيع أحد مراقبة أو معرفة اليوم أو الساعة أو  يحدد متى سيكون مجيئه الثاني، بل وحذر من محاولة تحديد اليوم أو الساعة، حتى يكون  الإنسان على استعداد دائم بالسهر والصلاة لأجل حياته الأبدية. وعندما سأله تلاميذه  " قائلين قل لنا متى يكون هذا وما هي علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر؟ " أعطاهم علامات  تسبق مجيئه وفى الختام قال لهم " لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر إلى  المغارب هكذا يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان … وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد  ولا ملائكة السماوات إلا أبى وحده، وكما كانت أيام نوح  كذلك يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان، لأنه كما كانوا في الأيام التي قبل الطوفان  يأكلون ويشربون ويتزوجون ويزوجون إلى اليوم الذي دخل فيه نوح الفلك ولم يعلموا حتى  جاء الطوفان واخذ الجميع كذلك يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان 000 اسهروا إذا لأنكم  لا تعلمون في أية ساعة يأتي ربكم واعلموا هذا انه لو عرف رب البيت في أي هزيع  يأتي السارق لسهر ولم يدع بيته ينقب، لذلك كونوا انتم أيضا مستعدين لأنه في ساعة  لا تظنون يأتي ابن الإنسان " (مت27: 24،37-44). وقبل صعوده مباشرة وبعد حديثه  عن " الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله " وحلول الروح القدس، سأله التلاميذ " قائلين يا  رب هل في هذا الوقت ترد الملك إلى إسرائيل؟ " قال لهم " ليس لكم أن تعرفوا  الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الاب في سلطانه " (أع6: 1،7). وقال القديس بولس بالروح لأهل تسالونيكى: " وأما  الأزمنة والأوقات فلا حاجة لكم أيها الاخوة أن اكتب إليكم عنها " (1تس5: 1).  وهكذا سيكون المجيء مفاجئا أو كما يقول السيد نفسه: *
*E " فاسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا  الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن الإنسان " (متى 25: 13).*
*E " اسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب  البيت امساء أم نصف الليل أم صياح الديك أم صباحا، لئلا يأتي بغتة فيجدكم نياما  " (مر35: 13،36).*
*E " وإنما اعلموا هذا انه لو عرف رب البيت في أية  ساعة يأتي السارق لسهر ولم يدع بيته ينقب، فكونوا انتم إذا مستعدين لأنه في ساعة  لا تظنون يأتي ابن الإنسان " (لو39: 19-40).*
*E " ولكن لا يخف عليكم هذا الشيء الواحد أيها  الأحباء أن يوما واحدا عند الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة كيوم واحد. لا يتباطأ الرب عن  وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل أن يقبل  الجميع إلى التوبة ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السماوات  بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها " (2بط3: 10).  *
* ونتيجة لأن الرب يسوع المسيح لم يتحدث لا عن زمن ولا عن وقت ولا عن  موعد مجيئه الثاني، بل أكد أن ذلك في سلطة الآب وحده ولن يعطى لمخلوق ما بصورة  مطلقة، لذا فقد تصور الناس في كل جيل أن هذا المجيء الثاني سيتم في أيامهم، بما في  ذلك الرسل أنفسهم ؛ يقول القديس بطرس " وإنما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت فتعقلوا  واصحوا للصلوات (1بط7: 4)، ويقول القديس بول الرسول " فأننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة  الرب أننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين... ثم نحن الأحياء  الباقين سنخطف جميعا معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء وهكذا نكون كل حين مع  الرب " (1تس15: 4،17).*

*3- المجيء الثاني وقيامة الأموات *
* كان اليهود في أيام السيد المسيح ينقسمون إلى فريقين فريق يؤمن بقيامة  الأموات وعلى رأس هؤلاء الفريسيون والذين كان من ضمنهم بولس الرسول، شاول الطرسوسى  قبل تحوله إلى المسيحية، وفريق آخر لا يؤمن بقيامة الأموات وهم الصدوقيون والذين  كان من ضمنهم رؤساء الكهنة الذين عاصروا السيد المسيح. وعندما كان القديس بولس  يحاكم أمام مجمع لليهود يقول الكتاب " ولما علم بولس أن قسما منهم صدوقيون والآخر  فريسيون صرخ في المجمع أيها الرجال الاخوة أنا فريسي ابن فريسي على رجاء قيامة  الأموات أنا أحاكم... لان الصدوقيين يقولون انه ليس قيامة ولا ملاك ولا روح وأما  الفريسيون فيقرون بكل ذلك " (أع23: 6،8)، وأضاف القديس بولس " ولي رجاء بالله في ما هم أيضا ينتظرونه انه سوف تكون قيامة للأموات الأبرار والأثمة " (أع24: 15)، " إلا من جهة هذا القول الواحد الذي صرخت به واقفا بينهم  أنى من اجل قيامة الأموات أحاكم منكم اليوم " (أع24: 21).*
* وقد أوضح السيد حقيقة قيامة الأموات لتلك الفئة غير المؤمنة، يقول  الكتاب " وحضر قوم من الصدوقيين الذين يقاومون أمر القيامة وسألوه " (لو20: 27) عن  حقيقة القيامة فقال لهم " وأما من جهة قيامة الأموات أفما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قبل  الله القائل أنا اله إبراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ليس الله اله أموات بل  إله أحياء " (مت31: 22،32). وأضاف موضحا أن الحياة بعد القيامة لن تكون مثل  الحياة التي كانت على الأرض إنما ستكون حياة روحانية سماوية مثل حياة الملائكة  تماما: *
*E " فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب  ولا قوة الله لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في  السماء " (مت22: 29،30)، " ولكن الذين حسبوا أهلا للحصول على ذلك الدهر  والقيامة من الأموات لا يزوجون ولا يزوجون إذ لا يستطيعون أن يموتوا أيضا لأنهم مثل  الملائكة وهم أبناء الله إذ هم أبناء القيامة " (لو20: 35،36). *
* وكان الوحي الإلهي قد سبق وأعلن لدانيال النبي في نهاية حياته على  الأرض قائلاً " أما أنت فاذهب إلى النهاية فتستريح وتقوم لقرعتك في نهاية الأيام " (دا12: 13). كما كان المكابيون في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد يؤمنون  بقيامة الأموات يقول سفر المكابيين الثاني: " ولما اشرف على الموت قال حبذا ما  يتوقعه الذي يقتل بأيدي الناس من رجاء إقامة الله له أما أنت فلا تكون لك قيامة للحياة " (2مكا7: 14)، " ثم جمع من كل واحد تقدمه فبلغ المجموع ألفى درهم من  الفضة فأرسلها إلى أورشليم ليقدم بها ذبيحة عن الخطيئة وكان ذلك من احسن الصنيع  واتقاه لاعتقاده قيامة الموتى " (2مك12: 43)، " لأنه لو لم يكن مترجيا قيامة الذين سقطوا لكانت صلاته من اجل الموتى  باطلا وعبثا " (2مكا12: 44). ولما أعلن السيد لمرثا أخت لعازر أنه سيقيمه من الموت  " قالت له مرثا أنا اعلم انه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الآخر، قال لها يسوع أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا "  (يو11: 24،25).*
* وكانت قيامة السيد المسيح من الأموات هي البرهان القوى والدليل العملي  على حقيقة القيامة من الأموات في اليوم الأخير، يقول القديس بولس "فسواء أنا أم  أولئك هكذا نكرز وهكذا أمنتم، ولكن أن كان المسيح يكرز به انه قام من الأموات فكيف يقول قوم بينكم أن ليس قيامة أموات، فان لم تكن  قيامة أموات فلا يكون المسيح قد قام، وان لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطلة كرازتنا  وباطل أيضا إيمانكم، ونوجد نحن أيضا شهود زور لله لأننا شهدنا من جهة الله انه أقام  المسيح وهو لم يقمه أن كان الموتى لا يقومون، لأنه أن كان الموتى لا يقومون فلا  يكون المسيح قد قام وأن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل إيمانكم انتم بعد في خطاياكم،  إذا الذين رقدوا في المسيح أيضا هلكوا، أن كان لنا في هذه الحياة فقط رجاء في المسيح فأننا  أشقى جميع الناس ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين، فانه إذ  الموت بإنسان بإنسان أيضا قيامة الأموات، لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في  المسيح سيحيا الجميع ولكن كل واحد في رتبته المسيح باكورة ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه  " (1كو11: 15-30).*
*E " أن يؤلم المسيح يكن هو أول قيامة الأموات مزمعا أن ينادي بنور للشعب وللأمم " (أع26: 23). *
* نعم فقد كان السيد المسيح، كإنسان، بناسوته، هو أول من مات وقام ولم  يمت ثانية ولن يسود عليه الموت إلى الأبد، وأعطى لنا البرهان على الحياة الأبدية  ووهب لنا الخلود " الذي خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد  والنعمة التي أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية وإنما*
*أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي ابطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل " (2تى 9: 1،10). فقد مات كل الذين أقامهم المسيح  وإيليا النبي واليشع النبي ثانية بعدما عاشوا مدد زمنية محدودة على الأرض أما السيد  المسيح فهو أول من قام من الأموات بجسد القيامة ولن يسود عليه الموت ثانية " عالمين  أن المسيح بعدما أقيم من الأموات لا يموت أيضا لا يسود عليه الموت بعد " (رو6: 9)،  بل سيسود هو على الأحياء والأموات " لأنه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش لكي يسود على  الأحياء والأموات " (رو14: 9). ومن ثم صار هو بكر أو باكورة الراقدين الذين سوف  يقومون من الموت عند مجيئه في اليوم الأخير: *
*E " وهو راس الجسد الكنيسة الذي هو البداءة بكر من الأموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء " (كو1: 18).*
*E " ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين " (1كو15: 20).*
*E " كل واحد في رتبته المسيح باكورة ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه " (1كو15: 23).*
*E " يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين البكر من الأموات ورئيس ملوك الأرض الذي احبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه " (رؤ1: 5).  *
* ومن ثم فقد أكد السيد المسيح أن جميع الأموات سيقامون من الموت عند  مجيئه الثاني في مجد على سحاب السماء ومعه الملائكة القديسين: " لا تتعجبوا من هذا  فانه تأتى ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة  الحياة والذين عملوا السيئات إلي قيامة الدينونة " (يو8: 5،9)، " لان هذه هي مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن  ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير... لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل إلى أن لم يجتذبه الآب الذي أرسلني وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير... من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير " (يو40: 6-54).*
* ويقول القديس بولس أيضا " لأنه أن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع سيحضرهم الله أيضا معه، فأننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب  أننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين، لان الرب نفسه بهتاف  بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولا ثم  نحن الأحياء الباقين سنخطف جميعا معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء وهكذا نكون  كل حين مع الرب " (1تس14: 4-17).*

*4 - جسم القيامة *
* أما كيف يقام الأموات وما نوع الجسد الذي سنقوم به يجيب الروح القدس  على لسان القديس بولس " لكن يقول قائل كيف يقام الأموات وبأي جسم يأتون؟ يا غبي الذي تزرعه لا يحيا أن لم يمت والذي تزرعه لست تزرع الجسم الذي  سوف يصير بل حبة مجردة ربما من حنطة أو أحد البواقي، ولكن الله يعطيها جسما كما  أراد ولكل واحد من البزور جسمه، ليس كل جسد جسدا واحدا بل للناس جسد واحد وللبهائم  جسد آخر وللسمك آخر وللطير آخر، وأجسام سماوية وأجسام أرضية لكن مجد السماويات شيء ومجد الأرضيات آخر، مجد الشمس شيء ومجد القمر آخر  ومجد النجوم آخر لان نجما يمتاز عن نجم في المجد، هكذا أيضا قيامة الأموات يزرع في فساد ويقام فيعدم فساد يزرع في هوان  ويقام في مجد يزرع في ضعف ويقام في قوة، يزرع جسما حيوانيا ويقام جسما روحانيا يوجد  جسم حيواني ويوجد جسم روحاني، هكذا مكتوب أيضا صار آدم الإنسان الأول نفسا حية وآدم  الأخير روحا محييا، لكن ليس الروحاني أولا بل الحيواني وبعد ذلك الروحاني، الإنسان  الأول من الأرض ترابي الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء، كما هو الترابي هكذا  الترابيون أيضا وكما هو السماوي هكذا السماويون أيضا، وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي  سنلبس أيضا صورة السماوي. فأقول هذا أيها الاخوة أن لحما ودما لا يقدران أن يرثا ملكوت الله ولا  يرث الفساد عدم الفساد، هوذا سر أقوله لكم لا نرقد كلنا ولكننا كلنا نتغير، في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الأخير فانه سيبوق فيقام الأموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغير، لان هذا الفاسد لا بد أن  يلبس عدم فساد وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت، ومتى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد ولبس هذا المائت عدم موت فحينئذ تصير  الكلمة المكتوبة ابتلع الموت إلى غلبة، أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية "  (1كو35: 15-55).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثاني*

*علامات المجيء الثاني ونهاية الأزمنة*


*على الرغم من أن السيد لم يحدد اليوم أو الساعة التي سيأتي فيهما ولا  زمن مجيئه فقد أعطى علامات محددة وواضحة تسبق مجيئه وهذه العلامات تتلخص في حدوث  كوارث عظيمة في الكون ؛ في السماء، النجوم والشمس والقمر، وعلى الأرض مثل الزلازل  والبراكين والحروب والمجاعات والأوبئة، والارتداد سواء عن الدين أو الإيمان القويم،  وبالتالي ظهور البدع والهرطقات، وظهور الأنبياء الكذبة والمسحاء الكذبة وأضداد  المسيح وعلى رأسهم ضد المسيح الأخير أو ما يسمى بالمسيح الكذاب أو الدجال، وأخيرا  الكرازة بالإنجيل في الخليقة كلها ولكل البشرية. مع ملاحظة أن هذه العلامات تحدث  دائما وباستمرار في كل زمان ومكان، وقد كان دمار أورشليم سنة 70م صورة مصغرة لها،  ولكنها ستزداد بشدة وكثافة قبل المجيء الثاني. وفيما يلي أهم الآيات التي وردت في  الكتاب عن هذه العلامات: *
*E " وفيما هو (السيد المسيح) جالس على جبل الزيتون  تقدم إليه التلاميذ على انفراد قائلين قل لنا متى يكون هذا وما هي علامة مجيئك  وانقضاء الدهر " ؛ " فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم انظروا لا يضلكم أحد فان كثيرين  سيأتون باسمي قائلين أنا هو المسيح ويضلون كثيرين، وسوف تسمعون بحروب وأخبار حروب  انظروا لا ترتاعوا لأنه لا بد ان تكون هذه كلها ولكن ليس المنتهى بعد، لأنه تقوم  أمة على أمة ومملكة على مملكة وتكون مجاعات وأوبئة و زلازل في أماكن، ولكن هذه كلها  مبتدأ الأوجاع، حينئذ يسلمونكم إلى ضيق ويقتلونكم وتكونون مبغضين من جميع الأمم  لأجل اسمي، وحينئذ يعثر كثيرون ويسلمون بعضهم بعضا ويبغضون بعضهم بعضا، ويقوم  أنبياء كذبة كثيرون ويضلون كثيرين، ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين، ولكن الذي  يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص، ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع  الأمم ثم يأتي المنتهى. فمتى نظرتم رجسه الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة  في المكان المقدس، ليفهم القارئ، فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية إلى الجبال والذي  على السطح فلا ينزل ليأخذ من بيته شيئا والذي في الحقل فلا يرجع إلي ورائه ليأخذ  ثيابه وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الأيام وصلوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء ولا  في سبت، لأنه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم إلى الآن ولن  يكون، ولو لم تقصر تلك الأيام لم يخلص جسد ولكن لأجل المختارين تقصر تلك الأيام،  حينئذ ان قال لكم أحد هوذا المسيح هنا أو هناك فلا تصدقوا، لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة  وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا.*
*ها أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم، فان قالوا لكم ها هو في البرية فلا تخرجوا ها  هو في المخادع فلا تصدقوا، لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق و يظهر إلي المغارب  هكذا يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان، لأنه حيثما تكن الجثة فهناك تجتمع النسور. وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الأيام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه  والنجوم تسقط من السماء وقوات السماوات تتزعزع وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في  السماء وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء  بقوة ومجد كثير، فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح  من اقصاء السماوات إلي اقصائها، فمن شجرة التين تعلموا المثل متى صار غصنها رخصا  وأخرجت أوراقها تعلمون أن الصيف قريب،هكذا انتم أيضا متى رأيتم هذا كله فاعلموا انه  قريب على الأبواب الحق أقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله، السماء والأرض  تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول. وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا  ملائكة السماوات إلا أبى وحده. وكما كانت أيام نوح كذلك يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان  لأنه كما كانوا في الأيام التي قبل الطوفان يأكلون ويشربون ويتزوجون ويزوجون إلى  اليوم الذي دخل فيه نوح الفلك ولم يعلموا حتى جاء الطوفان واخذ الجميع كذلك يكون  أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان، حينئذ يكون اثنان في الحقل يؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر، اثنتان  تطحنان على الرحى تؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى. اسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعلمون في أية  ساعة يأتي، واعلموا هذا انه لو عرف رب البيت في أي هزيع يأتي السارق لسهر ولم يدع  بيته ينقب، لذلك كونوا انتم أيضا مستعدين لأنه في ساعة لا تظنون يأتي ابن الإنسان "  (مت3: 24-44).*
*E وقال القديس بولس الرسول بالروح عن علامات هذا  المجيء الثاني: " ثم نسألكم أيها الاخوة من جهة مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح واجتماعنا  إليه أن لا تتزعزعوا سريعا عن ذهنكم ولا ترتاعوا لا بروح ولا بكلمة ولا برسالة  كأنها منا أي أن يوم المسيح قد حضر، لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما لأنه لا يأتي أن  لم يأت الارتداد أولا ويستعلن إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما  يدعى إلها أو معبودا حتى انه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله مظهرا نفسه انه اله، أما  تذكرون أني وأنا بعد عندكم كنت أقول لكم هذا والآن تعلمون ما يحجز حتى يستعلن في  وقته، لان سر الإثم الآن يعمل فقط إلى أن يرفع من الوسط الذي يحجز الآن. وحينئذ  سيستعلن الأثيم الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه الذي مجيئه بعمل  الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة، وبكل خديعة الإثم في الهالكين لأنهم لم  يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا، ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا  الكذب، لكي يدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق بل سروا بالإثم " (2تس1:  2-12).*
*+ ويقول أيضا في الرسالة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس: " ولكن اعلم هذا انه في  الأيام الأخيرة ستأتي أزمنة صعبة، لان الناس يكونون محبين لأنفسهم محبين للمال  متعظمين مستكبرين مجدفين غير طائعين لوالديهم غير شاكرين دنسين، بلا حنو بلا رضى  ثالبين عديمي النزاهة شرسين غير محبين للصلاح، خائنين مقتحمين متصلفين محبين للذات  دون محبة لله، لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم منكرون قوتها فاعرض عن هؤلاء " (2تى 1:  3-5).*
*E ويقول أيضا " لأنه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه  التعليم الصحيح بل حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم، فيصرفون  مسامعهم عن الحق وينحرفون إلى الخرافات " (2تى3: 4).*
*E ويقول القديس بطرس بالروح: " عالمين هذا أولا انه سيأتي في آخر  الأيام قوم مستهزئون سالكين بحسب شهوات أنفسهم، وقائلين أين هو موعد مجيئه لأنه من  حين رقد الأباء كل شيء باق هكذا من بدء الخليقة، لان هذا يخفى عليهم بإرادتهم ان  السماوات كانت منذ القديم و الأرض بكلمة الله قائمة من الماء وبالماء اللواتي بهن  العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك، وأما السماوات والأرض الكائنة الآن فهي  مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار إلي يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار، ولكن لا  يخف عليكم هذا الشيء الواحد أيها الأحباء أن يوما واحدا عند الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة  كيوم واحد، لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا  يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل  العناصر محترقة و تحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها، فبما أن هذه كلها تنحل أي أناس  يجب أن تكونوا انتم في سيرة مقدسة وتقوى، منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيء يوم الرب الذي  به تنحل السماوات ملتهبة والعناصر محترقة تذوب ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة  وأرضا جديدة يسكن فيها البر، لذلك أيها الأحباء إذ انتم منتظرون هذه اجتهدوا  لتوجدوا عنده بلا دنس ولا عيب في سلام " (2بط1: 3-14).*
*E ويقول الوحي في سفر دانيال النبي " وفي ذلك الوقت  يقوم ميخائيل الرئيس العظيم القائم لبني شعبك ويكون زمان ضيق لم يكن منذ كانت أمة  إلى ذلك الوقت وفي ذلك الوقت ينجى شعبك كل من يوجد مكتوبا في السفر، وكثيرون من  الراقدين في تراب الأرض يستيقظون هؤلاء إلى الحياة الأبدية وهؤلاء إلى العار  للازدراء الأبدي، والفاهمون يضيئون كضياء الجلد والذين ردوا كثيرين إلى البر  كالكواكب إلى ابد الدهور. أما أنت يا دانيال فأخف الكلام واختم السفر إلى وقت  النهاية كثيرون يتصفحونه والمعرفة تزداد، كثيرون يتطهرون ويبيضون ويمحصون أما  الأشرار فيفعلون شرا ولا يفهم أحد الأشرار لكن الفاهمون يفهمون " (دا1:  12-4).*
* مما سبق يمكن أن نلخص علامات المجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم كالآتي:  *

*1- ازدياد المعرفة بشكل هائل (دا4: 12)  *
*ازدادت المعرفة والعلوم في العصر الحالي، خاصة في النصف الثاني من القرن  العشرين، بشكل مذهل وشبه فجائي في كل العلوم وتزداد في كل يوم، بل في كل ساعة بدرجه  مذهلة، وعبر عن ذلك دكتور روبرت أونهيمر بالقول " أن نصف المعرفة عندنا اليوم قد  وصل إليها الأسبقون على مدى عشرة آلاف سنة. وأن النصف الآخر وصلنا إليه في الخمس  عشرة سنة الماضية فقط. وهذه المحصلة من المعرفة يمكن أن تتضاعف في خمس السنوات  القادمة "(1) ؛ ففي علوم الفلك والفضاء التي توصل فيها  الإنسان، عن طريق أجهزة التلسكوب الدقيقة، إلى معرفة الكثير من أسرار الكون ومجراته  ونجومه ومجموعاته الشمسية وكواكبه، كما دار الإنسان حول الأرض في سفن فضائية ونزل  على سطح القمر ووصل إلى عدد من الكواكب الأخرى وصور أسطحها عن طريق السفن الفضائية،  ومازال يتقدم كل يوم في معرفة الكثير من أسرار الفضاء الخارجي للكون اللانهائي،  وذلك عن طريق المراصد الفلكية ومحطات الفضاء الأرضية التي تتحكم في سفن الفضاء  والأقمار الصناعية لاسلكيا باستخدام الأجهزة الإليكترونية الدقيقة جدا كما صنع  الأقمار الصناعية التي تصور كل جزء على هذه الأرض والتي استخدمها أيضا في بث  القنوات التلفزيونية والمحطات الإذاعية وشبكات الإنترنت (شبكات المعلومات) التي تبث  ملايين الملايين، بل بلايين البلايين، من المعلومات في كل فروع العلوم والمعرفة إلى  جميع دول العالم، في وقت واحد، وذلك إلى جانب استخداماتها الأخرى مثل البريد  الإليكتروني والتليفون الدولي المرئي والمسموع..الخ حتى صار العالم قرية صغيرة، ما  يحدث في ركن فيها يعرفه جميع البشر في وقت واحد!! *
* وقد بنى Intel حديثا جهاز كومبيوتر يستخدم سطح رقيق ومكونات  عادية لتسجيل ترليون (1,000,000,000,000 أي = مليون مليار) معلومة في الثانية!!  ويستعد الآن علماء الكمبيوتر للتوصل إلى الوسائل التى تجعل كل فرد قادرعلى الاتصال  بأي إنسان أخر في أي مكان!! بل وقد أعلن رئيس شركة ميكروسوفت، اكبر شركة للكمبيوتر  والانترنيت في العالم، في أمريكا أنه بحلول عام 2005م سيتمكن الإنسان من طلب  المعلومات من شبكة الانترنيت لا بكتابة اسم المعلومة عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة  بالكمبيوتر، بل بمجرد التركيز الذهني في الجهاز!!*
* ويستخدم الآن في الاسكا كمبيوتر ضخم وأقوى مغناطيس كهربائي  electromagnet في العالم وتُجرى عليه التجارب للتأثير على الطقس  وأحداث الزلازل..الخ!! كما يتم الآن صنع رقائق دقيقة جداً، بالغة في الصغر،  رقاقات*
*الكمبيوتر لذرعها في جسم الإنسان، خاصة في دائرة أفراد القوات العسكرية  وفيما بعد في الأشخاص العاديين، وذلك بقصد الاندماج مع الاتصالات التكنولوجية!! عن  طريق وضعها في بطاقات صغيرة تستوعب المعلومات الشخصية الكاملة لصاحب البطاقة إلى  جانب الموقف المالي والتاريخ الطبي له وتمكن الشخص أو تمنعه من الدخول في الحسابات  المصرفية في البنوك المختلفة مباشرة. وفى شمال أمريكا يستخدم المسؤلون عن الرفق  بالحيوان مثل هذه الرقاقات المتناهية في الصغر ويضعونها في آذان القطط والكلاب  لتتمكن من مساعدة أصحابها للتعرف عليها ومتابعة حركتها في أى مكان. كما تستخدم هذه  الرقاقات في إسطبلات تربية الخيول ومزارع العجول والخراف والأسماك التابعة للسوق  الأوربية. ويقول الخبر التالي الذي نشر في أهرام1 ديسمبر 1998 " ظهور الجيل الأول من " قارئ جينات البشر " شرائح إليكترونية تفك ملايين الشفرات الوراثية للإنسان وتتنبأ بما  سيصيبه من أمراض خلال اقل من عشرة سنوات سيكون من الشائع أن تسمع طبيبا يطلب من  المريض أن " يقرا نفسه جينيا " قبل أن يبدأ علاجه، فقد بدأت في الظهور ألان الجيل  الأول من قارئ جينات البشر، وهي عبارة عن شرائح إلكترونية صغيرة جدا، مساحتها لا  تزيد علي مساحة ظفر الإصبع، والمفترض أن تقوم مستقبلا بفك أسرار الشفرات الوراثية  للمريض، وجعلها مكشوفة ومتاحة أمام الأطباء، فمن خصلة شعر أو قلامة أو نقطة دم يفك  هذا القارئ شفرة الجينات الموجودة بداخلها، ويقوم بتحليلها، ويوضح لصاحبها ما إذا  كانت جيناته ستعرضه مستقبلا لخطر الإصابة بمرض الزهايمر أو أمراض القلب وما إذا  كانت بعض خلايا جسمه ستتطور إلي سرطان، وأفضل وأنسب الأدوية التي يمكنه الاعتماد  عليها في التعامل مع ما أصابه أو سيصيبه من أمراض أو عدوات بكتيرية أو  فيروسية.*
* ويمكن القول أن شرائح الجنيات لن تعمل بمفردها، بل ستكون محورا لنظام  متكامل للتحاليل والعلاج الطبي معا، سيتم بناؤه بالمشاركة بين تكنولوجيا المعلومات  وصناعة الحاسبات وتكنولوجيا الليزر والخبرات الطبية وصناعة الأدوية، وربما تدخل  علوم أخرى في هذا النظام أو الجهاز من حاسب قوي وسريع جدا بمعدلات تفوق السرعات  المعروفة حاليا بعشرات المرات، ومزود بوحدة خاصة تستطيع إدارة الشريحة الجينية  المقترحة بشكل يسمح بقراءة ما بها من معلومات، ووحدة ليزر، وعند بدء عمل هذا النظام  سيكون قد تم توفير شريحة جينات مخزن عليها مئات الآلاف من الشفرات الجينية المعروفة  جيدا والمأخوذة من الحامض النووي لأعداد كبيرة من البشر، ومن خلال استخدام الحاسب  وأشعة الليزر وبعض الأدوات الأخرى يتم إدخال عينة من الحامض النووي للشخص المراد  فحصه جينيا إلي جهاز التحليل، والذي سيقوم بدوره بقص الحامض النووي للشخص إلي مقاطع  بمقاسات وطرق معروفة ليعزل كل المتتابعات الجينية الموجودة في العينة كل علي حدة،  ويحولها إلي مئات الآلاف من الشفرات الجينية الجاهزة للتحليل، ثم يرسلها إلي مكان  الشريحة الجينية داخل الجهاز، ويتم تسليط ضوء الليزر علي العينة المراد اختبارها مع  الشريحة الجينية للمقارنة أو المضاهاة، بحيث يتم تمرير مئات الآلاف من الشفرات غير  المعروفة التي تحتويها العينة علي مئات الآلاف من الشفرات المعروفة التي تحتويها  الشريحة، وفي كل مرة تتطابق فيها شفرة من العينة مع شفرة من الشريحة يقوم الكمبيوتر  بتسجيل ذلك، كما يسجل أيضا حالات عدم التطابق وهكذا حتى يتم مضاهاة جميع الشفرات،  وهنا يكون قد تم فك وقراءة الشفرات الجينية للشخص صاحب العينة ".*
* ويقوم العلماء الآن بعمل قطع غيار بشرية صناعية للإنسان تعمل  بالكمبيوتر كما يقول الخبر التالي " قلوب صناعية تعمل بالكمبيوتر! " يتوقع  العلماء البريطانيون أن تظهر في القرن المقبل قلوب صناعية تعمل بالكمبيوتر، وخلايا  صناعية يمكن زرعها مكان الخلايا التالفة. وقال سبعة من علماء الطب البارزين  ببريطانيا- في كتاب صدر أمس في لندن بعنوان " مستقبليات طبية " – إن الاهتمام بالصحة والاكتشاف المبكر للأمراض سوف  يزيدان من فرصة بقاء الإنسان علي قيد الحياة وهو بصحة جيدة. وأضافت الدكتورة كاريل  سيكورا، الأستاذة في إمبريال كولدج بلندن، أن القرن الجديد سوف يشهد تطورا هائلا في  علاج السرطان بالأدوية والجينات، وأن بدايات القرن ستكون عصرا ذهبيا في علاجه وخفض  الإصابة به. وأشار العلماء إلي أن تطور المعرفة بوسائل علاج الأعصاب التالفة، سوف  يساعد علي إعادة البصر إلي المكفوفين، والسمع للصم ".*
* كما يقوم العلماء الآن بعمل تجارب لعمل نسخ  متطابقة من الحيوانات وقد نجحوا في عمل نسخة من نعجة ويحاولون عمل نسخ لأجزاء من  جسم الإنسان وذلك عن طريق التدخل العلمي في تركيب العناصر الوراثية للخلية الحية!!  وتصنع الآن الخلايا الإنسانية الصناعية!! ويحاول بعض العلماء عمل نسخ من الإنسان  نفسه سواء الحي أو الميت الذي لا تزال بعض خلاياه حية!! وقد حذر رجال الدين وقادة  الأمم من الخطورة الأخلاقية لمثل هذا العمل غير الأخلاقي. وقد نشرت جريدة الأهرام  بتاريخ 27 /11 /1998 تحت عنوان " أمريكا تحاصر استنساخ البشر "، " حتى لا تخرج  عمليات الاستنساخ عن نطاق السيطرة، عقد أعضاء اللجنة المختصة بالأخلاقيات العلمية  – المكونة من مستشاري الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون  – اجتماعا عاجلا لبحث التجارب التي يجريها العلماء  بمعهد في ولاية ماساشوستس، للتأكد من أن التجارب لا تهدف إلي استنساخ إنسان كامل.  وفي خطاب بعث به إلى الرئيس كلينتون، قال رئيس اللجنة إن أي محاولة لاستنساخ طفل عن  طريق دمج نواة خلية بشرية مع بويضة غير بشرية سوف يثير موجة من الغضب والاستياء،  ويجب منعها.*
* وكان أحد العلماء في معهد " تكنولوجيا الخلية " في ماساشوستس قد أعلن  في وقت سابق أنه قام بالفعل بدمج نواة خلية بشرية مع بويضة بقر منزوعة النواة  لتنمية نوع من الخلايا يسمي خلايا " الجذع " هذا النوع يمكنه النمو والتحول  إلي أي نوع أخر من الخلايا، وبالتالي يمكن أخذها واستخدامها في زراعة  الأنسجة لعلاج أمراض مثل الشلل الرعاش والسكر. ويتوقع العلماء أن تتم فيما بعد  تنمية أعضاء كاملة مثل القلب والكبد في المعمل ". *
* وفى مجال علوم الكتاب المقدس توصل علماء التوراة اليهود حديثاً جداً من  خلال حسابات كودية إلى أن معظم النبوات الخاصة بالسيد المسيح، من سفر التكوين إلى  سفر ملاخى، تحوى على أسمه "يسوع yeshua "!!*
* وبرغم هذه الزيادة المذهلة في المعرفة والاختراعات والمبتكرات التي  تتزايد وتتضاعف كل يوم بنسب مهولة إلا أننا نعتاد عليها وتصبح بالنسبة لنا أمرا  عاديا، خاصة بعد ممارستها، ولا نعرف بالضبط ما المدى الذي ستصل إليه وكيف ستكون  لحظة مجيء السيد المسيح!! *


*2- ظهور مسحاء كذبة كثيرين *
*حذر السيد المسيح من ظهور المسحاء الكذبة الذين سيسبقون مجيئه الثاني  (مت5: 24؛مر7: 13؛1يو18: 2و22)، ونتيجة لرفض اليهود لقبول السيد المسيح، يسوع  الناصري، كالمسيح المنتظر فقد ظهر كثيرون من اليهود عبر التاريخ يدعى كل واحد منهم  أنه هو المسيح المنتظر ومن أشهر هؤلاء باركوبا الذي أدعى أنه هو المسيح المنتظر  وقاد اليهود في حرب فاشلة مع الرومان سنة 132م انتهت بالدمار النهائي لكل ما تبقى  لليهود في فلسطين بعد دمار الهيكل على يد تيطس سنة 70م وأنهت تماما على الوجود  اليهودي في فلسطين. (أنظر الفصل الخاص بضد المسيح). *


*3- حروب وأخبار خروب *
*يتكلم الكتاب عن حروب كثيرة ورهيبة (مت6: 24؛مر7: 13) وانتشار أحاديث عن  حروب وأخبار حروب (مت6: 24؛مر7: 13) إلى جانب وجود ثورات كثيرة وحروب مدنية كثيرة  (لو9: 21) وانتشار الصراعات القومية بكثرة شديدة (مت7: 24؛مر8: 13).*
* وُجدت الحروب في العالم منذ فجر التاريخ، بل منذ آدم نفسه عندما قام  ابنه قايين على أخيه هابيل وقتله (تك 8: 4)، وقد تكررت كلمة حرب في الكتاب المقدس  321 مرة وكلمة حروب 44 مرة. ويذكر التاريخ الحروب المتواصلة التي كانت تحدث دائما  خاصة في منطقتي الشرق الأوسط وأوربا، ومن أشهر هذه الحروب الحروب التي قامت من أجل  السيادة العالمية وتكوين إمبراطوريات عظيمة والتي بدأت بمصر ثم أشور ثم  الإمبراطوريات التي أعقبت ذلك منذ سنة 607 ق م وحتى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر، وهى  الإمبراطوريات البابلية والفارسية واليونانية بقيادة الإسكندر الأكبر ثم خلفائه  والإمبراطورية الرومانية التى دامت سيادتها وحروبها أكثر من 1400 سنة ثم الدولة الإسلامية والحروب الصليبية ثم حروب  الدولة العثمانية، إلى جانب حروب المغول والتتار القادمين من شمال أسيا، وحروب  الإمبراطورية الروسية القيصرية، والحروب التى انتهت باستعمار عدد من دول أوربا  للكثير من الدول الأسيوية والأفريقية.. الخ. *
* ومع ذلك فقد كثرت الحروب في هذا القرن بشكل مخيف، سواء بسبب التحرر من  الاستعمار بأشكاله المختلفة أو بسبب السيادة العالمية على الدول الأقل، مثل دول ما  يسمى بالعالم الثالث أو الدول النامية، وتطلع دول مثل بريطانيا وفرنسا سابقا  وأمريكا وروسيا حاليا للسيادة على العالم كله!! أو لأسباب عرقية أو دينية أو  للسيطرة على مصادر الطاقة مثل البترول.. الخ. فقد نشب في هذا القرن وحده عشرات  الحروب الدولية والأهلية والعرقية والدينية وراح ضحيتها اكثر من100 مليون نسمة،  منهم 10 مليون في الحرب العالمية الأولى (1914-1917)، وحوالي 50 مليون في الحرب  العالمية الثانية سنة 1945م، واكثر من مليون في الحرب الأهلية في نيجيريا 1966،  ومئات الألوف في حروب العراق مع إيران، وحرب الخليج، والحرب الأهلية في العراق مع  الأكراد والشيعة، كما هلك الملايين في الحروب الأهلية والعرقية في البوسنة والهرسك  والصومال وجنوب السودان ورواندا والفليبين وأفغانستان وكشمير وسريلانكا وليبيا  وتشاد وغيرها من الدول. ويقول تقرير للأمم المتحدة صدر سنة 1994م انه يوجد الآن  حوالي أربعين حرباً في أربعين مكاناً مختلفاً في العالم في وقت واحد. ويوجد الآن،  سنة 1998م، اكثر من مائة حرب أهلية في العالم. *
* وقد بلغ عدد الحروب التي نشبت في العالم منذ الحرب العالمية وحتى الآن  أكثر من خمسة وستين حرباً مات فيها ملايين الناس مثل حرب شبه الجزيرة الكورية وحرب  فيتنام وجرينادا وبنما وهايتى وحرب الخليج.. الخ. وتقول الإحصائيات أن من هلك في  حروب القرن العشرين اكثر ممن هلك في حروب اكثر من عشرة قرون، فقد هلك في حروب القرن  السابع عشر ثلاثة ملايين، وفى حروب القرن الثامن عشر خمسة ملايين ونصف، وهلك في  حروب القرن التاسع عشر 16 مليون نسمة، أي هلك في قرن واحد يساوى ما هلك في حروب  ثلاثة قرون ثماني مرات!!!*
* ومن اخطر الحروب الآن، خاصة الحروب الأهلية، هي الحروب العرقية مثل  التي تحدث في أفريقيا خاصة رواندا، والعرقية الدينية مثلما يحدث في البوسنة والهرسك  وصربيا وإقليم كوسوفو، في يوجوسلافيا السابقة، إلى جانب التي يمكن أن تحدث في  المستقبل بين تركيا واليونان، مثلا، بسبب النزاع في قبرص بين القبارصة الأتراك  والقبارصة اليونانيين أو إذا تدخلت إحدى الدولتين في النزاع الدائر في يوجوسلافيا  لصالح طرف ستتدخل الأخرى لصالح الطرف الآخر.*
* وتطورت الأسلحة في هذا القرن بصورة مذهلة ورهيبة، فقد حارب  نابليون في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر وبداية القرن التاسع عشر بأسلحة متطورة  قليلاً عن الأسلحة التي حارب بها الإسكندر الأكبر في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد  تقريباً. وكانت أسلحة القرن السابع عشر هي الرماية، وتحولت في القرنين الثامن عشر  والتاسع عشر إلى المدافع، أما في حروب القرن العشرين فقد استخدمت الدبابات  والطائرات والقنابل العادية، ثم دخلت القنابل الذرية في الحرب العالمية الثانية  والتي أهلكت قنبلة واحدة منها 200,000نسمة في هيروشيما باليابان سنة 1945م ولم يتبق  في المدينة سوى الرماد. ثم أنتجت القنبلة الهيدروجينية، وهى أقوى مئات المرات، بل  آلاف المرات، من القنبلة الذرية، فإذا كانت القنبلة الذرية تعادل 10 كيلو طن من  المواد المتفجرة (أي 20 إلف طن من مادة التروتيل) فقد صنعت قنبلة هيدروجينية تعادل  اكثر من 100,000,000 (مائة مليون) طن من المواد المتفجرة، فضلاً عن إشعاعها المميت.  وذلك إلى جانب الصواريخ عابرة القارات وحروب الفضاء التي تمكن الإنسان من ضرب أي  نقطة على الأرض من الفضاء بدقة متناهية. وكذلك أيضا الأسلحة البكتريولوجية  والبيولوجية والجرثومية، أو الجراثيمية، والتي ما تزال تنتج وتستخدم في الحروب على  الرغم من تحريمها دولياً. كما أسفرت أبحاث الفضاء عن إمكانية استخدام سلاح جديد  ورهيب، اسماه العلماء " شعاع الموت “ أو ضوء الليزر، أي “ تكبير شدة الضوء بإثارته  بالإشعاع “ الذي إذا ثُبت على محطة فضاء يتحكم فيها البشر فسيكون السلاح الرهيب  الذي يستطيع أن يفنى أي جزء من العالم في غمضه عين!! بل وهناك حديث عن قنبلة يحاول  العلماء إنتاجها، يقولون أنها لو انفجرت في الأرض فستكون كفيلة بأن تخرج الأرض من  مسارها حول الشمس وتذهب إلى قرار غير معلوم، إذ أنها ستفوق حرارة الشمس  ذاتها!!!*
* وبلغ السباق الجنوني ذروته في إنتاج اخطر الأسلحة وأشدها فتكاً. فقد  بلغت ميزانية التسليح للعالم 200مليار دولار سنة 1970، وبلغت ما يقرب من 350مليار  سنة 1980، ولا تزال هذه الميزانية في تصاعد كل يوم، ولا يزال العلماء كل يوم  يخترعون الجديد من اشد أنواع الأسلحة وأفظعها فتكاً، حتى قال المؤرخ والفيلسوف  المشهور أ. ج. ويلز قبل وفاته " أن العالم تردى في هوة سحيقة لا قرار لها. ولم يعد  ثمة طريق للنجاة ". وعندما سئُل العالم الكبير البرت إينشتاين ؛ ما هو السلاح الذي يمكن أن يستخدم في حرب عالمية ثالثة، قال  “ في الثالثة لا اعرف، أما في الرابعة فيستخدم القوس والنشاب “. *
* والخلاصة هي كما يقول أحد العلماء ؛ أن هناك من الأسلحة النووية ما  يكفى لقتل كل سكان الأرض 12 مرة. وذلك إلى جانب ما يسمى ب " الشتاء النووي " القادم  الذي فيه لن تتمكن أشعة الشمس من الوصول إلى الأرض بسبب السحب المشبعة بالدخان  النووي الذي قد يسبب هبوط شديد في درجات الحرارة يصل إلى 104 درجة فهرنهيت.  *
* كما أن الحروب أيضا تتسبب في حدوث المجاعات لأنها تدمر البنية التحتية  ووسائل المواصلات والمياه وإمدادات الغذاء وغيرها وتهجير عدد كبير من السكان من  موطنهم الأصلي إلى جانب آلاف اللاجئين الذين يصبحون بلا مأوى ولا ملجأ أو مياه نقية  للشرب، كما تسبب العديد من الأمراض الوبائية التي تتسبب في الوفيات الجماعية، وذلك  إلى جانب القحط والجفاف... الخ*
* والسؤال الآن هل يتمكن العلماء ورجال السياسة من القضاء على أثار  المواد الذرية والنووية..الخ؟ وهل يمكن تأخير الحروب النووية المحتملة أو إيقافها؟  وهل يمكن للعالم أن يتخلص من كل الكميات الهائلة التي صنعها في المعامل النووية  والذرية والبيولوجية والكيميائية وغيرها؟ *

*4 - المجاعات *
*قال السيد المسيح " وتكون مجاعات وأوبئة وزلازل في أماكن " (مت7: 24)، "  مجاعات عظيمة في أماكن كثيرة (مت7: 24؛مر8: 13؛لو11: 21): *
* حدثت المجاعات منذ القدم وتحدث دائما في كل عصر وقد وردت كلمة جوع في  الكتاب المقدس 184 مرة وأغلبها بمعنى مجاعة، كما وردت كلمة مجاعة 3 مرات وكلمة  مجاعات 3 مرات أيضا، ومن اشهر هذه المجاعات ما حدث أيام إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب والتي  بسببها ذهب إبراهيم إلى مصر وذهب أسحق إلى ملك جرار وذهب يعقوب وأبناؤه إلى مصر  أيضا واستقروا فيها مدة عبوديتهم (أنظر تك 12،26،41)، وما حدث أيضا أيام الرسل  (أنظر أع 28: 11).*
* وتحدث المجاعات لأسباب عديدة مثل الجفاف الذي يدمر المحاصيل أو يمنعها  من النضج والحصاد، والفيضانات التي تدمر المحاصيل أيضا كما حدث في ربيع وبداية خريف  1996م ومنع الزراعة في موعدها. وقد مات الآلاف في الصومال بسبب القحط خاصة في  المناطق البعيدة التي لم تصل إليها المعونات الغذائية والحبوب. كما تحدث المجاعات لأسباب اقتصادية حيث يعانى الملايين في دول  العالم الثالث بسبب نقص التغذية والتي تتسبب في ضعف مقاومة الأمراض ووفيات الأطفال.  وهناك الآن ما يقرب من مليار شخص في العالم يعانون من سوء التغذية. ومن أخطر الأمور  التي تواجه الكثير من البلاد في نهاية القرن العشرين وبداية القرن الواحد والعشرين  هو ما يسمى بحرب المياه وقد نقلت " The World Press Review " عن الجارديان البريطانية في نوفمبر 1995م قائلة  " ستكون الحروب القادمة على المياه " حيث أنه يوجد الآن ثمانون دولة تعانى من نقص  في المياه مما يهدد الصحة بها والدخل القومي لكل منها، ويتضاعف الطلب على المياه كل  أربعة وعشرين عاما بسبب زيادة السكان ويقول الخبراء أن الموقف المائي في شمال  أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط متقلقل وقد حدث حديثا جفاف خطير في شمال الصين وغرب وجنوب  الهند وأجزاء من باكستان، وجنوب أمريكا. وأصبحت إمدادات المياه صعبة بالنسبة لكثير  من المدن الشهيرة وقد حذر البنك العالمي في عشية " مؤتمر المياه " الذي أنعقد في  ستوكهولم في السويد قائلا " ستكون حروب القرن القادم بسبب المياه " فهناك أحاديث  ومناقشات بخصوص مياه النيل بين مصر وكل من السودان وأثيوبيا وقلق في كل من سوريا  والعراق بسبب بناء تركيا للسدود على طول منابع نهر الفرات ويتجادل كل من هنغاريا  وسلوفاكيا حول بناء سد ضخم هايدروإليكتريك (توليد الكهرباء من القوة المائية) على  نهر الدانوب الذي يقع على الحدود بينهما. وبعد أن حولت إسرائيل مياه كثيرة من مصدر  نهر الأردن بدأ يقل احتياطي المياه الأردني بدرجة كبيرة جداً. كما حذروا قائلين "  سيأتي الوقت الذي تعامل فيه المياه كمصدر ثمين مثل البترول، وليس مصدر  مجاني كالهواء ". *
* وتحول نطاق القمح الأمريكي والحبوب خلال سنوات قليلة من الفيضانات  الرهيبة إلى الجفاف وفى بعض الأحيان دمر المزارع والأرضي معا كما حدث أثناء أشهر  الربيع سنة 1996م، كما امسك الجفاف القاسي بنطاق القمح في بعض الأماكن لمدة ثلاث  سنوات متواصلة، ومرت مناطق غرب كنساس ونبراسكا واوكلاهوما وتكساس وكلورادو الغربية  لصقيع شديد مبكر بعد زراعة محصول 1996م بوقت*
*قصير، ثم سببت الرياح التي وصلت سرعتها إلى خمسين ميل في الساعة تلف  أكثر. وكل يوم تأتينا وسائل الأعلام المختلفة بأخبار الأعاصير والفيضانات والقحط  والجفاف والمجاعات.*

*ومن العوامل الرئيسية أيضا في حدوث المجاعات ونقص الأغذية زيادة عدد  السكان مع نقص مساحة الأراضي الزراعية. وقد تزايد عدد السكان بصورة رهيبة في هذا  القرن العشرين وتناقصت مساحة الأراضي الزراعية بدرجة تنذر بالخطر الشديد فقد كان  عدد السكان سنة 1765م 500 مليون نسمه، وسنة 1850م 1000 مليون نسمة، وسنة 1930م  2000مليون نسمة، وقفز إلى 4000 مليون نسمة سنة 1975م، وإلى 5000 مليون نسمة في  الثمانينات، وتعدى ال6000 مليون نسمة في منتصف التسعينات، وسيصل إلى 7000 مليون  نسمة سنة 2000م!! ويقابل هذه الزيادة في السكان نقص شديد في الأراضي الزراعية بسبب  التصحر أو عوامل التعرية التي تتسبب في اختفاء 6000 مليون طن سنوياً أو بسبب عمليات  البناء والتعمير التي تفقد الأراضي الزراعية أو القابلة للزراعة 200 فدان كل دقيقة.  ولو أستمر الحال بهذا المعدل سيفقد العالم ثلث الأراضي الزراعية بحلول سنة 2000م  تقريباً. وتقول إحدى الإحصائيات أنه " فيما كان هناك نحو 1,650 مليون *
*شخص يعانون من سوء التغذية سنة 1950م، كان هناك 2,250 مليوناً سنة  1980م، أي بزيادة قدرها 600 مليون أو 36% " وبسبب ذلك حدثت المجاعات في أفريقيا وغيرها  ومات الملايين بسببها.*
* ويتوقع بول ايرلخ أحد خبراء البيئة حدوث مجاعة في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية يموت فيها الملايين جوعا.*
* فهل سيستطيع العالم في السنوات القادمة من إيقاف الزيادة السكانية  المتوقعة في الأيام القادمة وإنتاج الطعام الكافي لكل من يعيشون على الأرض؟  *

*5 - الأوبئة *
*انتشار الأوبئة بكثافة في العالم (لو11: 21) ؛ حدثت الأوبئة وتحدث أيضا  منذ القدم لأسباب عديدة خاصة في أيام الجفاف التى كانت تمر به بعض البلاد قديما  وحديثا وفى أيام الحروب نتيجة لموت أعداد كبيرة من البشر بسبب القتال أو بسبب الجوع  الذي كان يحدث نتيجة لحصار المدن لمدة شهور وسنين، خاصة وباء الطاعون. وفى العصر  الحديث تزداد الأوبئة كل عام في تنوعها ودرجة خطورتها، سواء بسبب الحروب التى هي  السبب الرئيسي والأول لانتشار الأوبئة مثلما حدث في رواندا فقد مات أكثر من 100,000  (مائة ألف) شخص بوباء الكوليرا أثناء هروب اللاجئين إلى زائير، كما مات الألوف أيضا  في البوسنة. ومن أخطر ما ظهر بسبب الحروب، أيضا، الأسلحة البيولوجية والكيمائية  التي تدمر الإنسان إلى جانب الأسلحة الذرية والنووية، ويرى العلماء أن الحرب  العالمية الثالثة ستكون أسلحتها الأساسية هي الذرية والنووية والبيولوجية  والكيمائية وهذا معناه كارثة لا يعلم مداها إلا الله وحده.*
*وتنوعت الأوبئة في العصر الحديث من الكوليرا والأنفلونزا الأسبانية التي  مات بسببها الكثير في النصف الأول من القرن العشرين إلي الإيدز AIDS الذي ينتشر الآن بكثافة في آسيا، خاصة جنوب أسيا،  أكثر من جزء آخر في العالم، والذي ينتقل إلى الإنسان بسبب الخطية بالدرجة الأولى،  فهو ينتشر بسبب الجنس غير الشرعي والشذوذ الجنسي والمخدرات، خاصة التي يتعاطاها  المدمنون عن طريق الحقن وقد أصاب الفيروس في العشرين سنة الماضية حوالي عشرين مليون  شخص معظمهم في أفريقيا، ويقدر العلماء أن عدد المصابين بالإيدز سيصل إلى أربعين  مليون شخص بحلول سنة 2000م، ويقول كتاب منظمة الصحة العالمية الصادر سنة 1992 م أنه  سيموت أربعة وعشرون مليون مصاب بالإيدز فيما بين 1980 و2000م، والالتهاب الكبدي  الوبائي والفشل الكلوي والملاريا …الخ وظهر حديثا الوباء الذي بسببه فيروس الإيبولا Ebola الذي يتحرك في الدم ويجعل الضحية ينزف حتى الموت.  وذلك إلى جانب تلوث البيئة وتلوث الماء ومصادر الطعام بسبب نفايات وعادم السيارات  والتفجيرات الذرية والنووية ونفايات وأبخرة بعض الصناعات أو بسبب التصحر ونقص  الغابات وكذلك المبيدات الحشرية وغاز الفريون وثقب الأوزون. ونسمع ونقرأ في هذه  الأيام عن المطر الحمضي والسحاب المشع بسبب تسرب الإشعاعات والغازات القاتلة من  مصانع الذرة والمواد الكيمائية.*

*6 - الزلازل *
* وتكون " زلازل عظيمة في أماكن كثيرة (مت7: 24؛مر8: 13؛لو11: 21).  ارتبط زكر الزلازل في الكتاب المقدس سواء في حديث الرب يسوع الأخروي أو في  الرؤى الإلهية مثل رؤيا القديس يوحنا ورؤيا اشعياء النبي بالحضور الإلهي والمجيء  الثاني للسيد المسيح ونهاية العالم ؛ " الرب قد ملك ترتعد الشعوب هو جالس على  الكروبيم تتزلزل الأرض " (مز 99: 1)، " ليتك تشق السماوات وتنزل من حضرتك تتزلزل  الجبال " (إش 64: 1)، " هكذا قال السيد الرب *
*لصور أما تتزلزل الجزائر عند صوت سقوطك " (حز26: 15)، " فحدثت أصوات  ورعود وبروق وحدثت زلزلة عظيمة لم يحدث مثلها منذ صار الناس على الأرض زلزلة  بمقدارها عظيمة هكذا " (رؤ 16: 18). *
* وقد حدثت الزالزل في أماكن كثيرة عبر التاريخ البشرى ومن هذه الزلازل  ما حدث أيام الرسل في لاودكية سنة 61م وفى بومبى سنة 62م ولكن يزداد حدوث الزلازل  في القرن العشرين بدرجة مخيفة فقد بلغ عدد الزلازل في القرن الرابع عشر 137  زلزالاً، وفى القرن*
*التاسع عشر 2119، أي بزيادة قدرها 1806 زلزال. ومنذ سنة 1940م تحدث  الزلازل بمعدل مرة أو مرتين وأحياناً ثلاثة في اليوم الواحد. ويذكر اثنان من أساتذة  جامعة ستانفورد في كتابهما " تيرانون فيرما " تفاصيل عن 164 من " زلازل العالم  المهمة " على مدى 3000 سنة مضت، وقد حدث 89 منها، أي بنسبة 54,25%، أكثر من النصف،  منذ سنة 1914م، وقد أهلكت ما يقدر ب 1,047,944. ومنذ صدور هذا الكتاب سنة 1914 فقد  حدثت زلازل مدمرة في بلاد كثيرة مثل شيلى والاتحاد السوفيتي والمكسيك ومنطقة الشرق  الأوسط. وتقول مقالة عن الزلازل صادرة من فيلادلفيا عن زيادة عدد الزلازل التي تزيد  في قوتها عن 6 رختر ؛ أنه كان هناك 9 زلازل حدثت في الخمسينات و13 زلزالاً في  الستينات، وكان هناك 51 زلزالاً في السبعينات و86 زلزالاً في الثمانينات، وأكثر من  100 زلزال حدثت في الفترة من 1990 إلى 1997م، أي قفز العدد من 9 في الخمسينات إلى  أكثر من 100 في منتصف التسعينات!! وقد يصل العدد إلى 200 سنة 2000م.*
* ولكن يجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أيضا أن مقدرة العلماء في العصر الحديث  على اكتشاف هذه الزالزل وقياس درجتها وقوتها وتسجيلها أيضا تختلف تماما عما كان في  العصور القديمة فلم يظهر أي مرصد لتسجيل الزلازل قبل سنة 1880م. *

*7 - الكوارث بصفة عامة *
*فقد تميز هذا القرن بكثرة ما وقع فيه من كوارث وعلى سبيل المثال نذكر  فقط ما ورد في الأخبار العالمية عن عام 1998م فقط، فتحت عنوان " 1998 عام  الكوارث الطبيعية! " تقول جريده الأهرام في 29/ 11 / 1998 " واشنطن  – أ.ف.ب: حطم عام 1998 الأرقام القياسية في مجال  الكوارث الطبيعية، وبلغ عدد ضحاياه ألان 32 ألف قتيل و 300 مليون مشرد، وتسبب في  أضرار مادية تقدر ب 89 مليار دولار. وأكد معهد " ورلد واتش إنستيتيوت "، وهو منظمة  بيئية، أن الخسائر الاقتصادية للأعاصير، والفيضانات، والجفاف وغيرها من الكوارث  الطبيعية التي تعرض لها كوكب الأرض طوال11 شهرا هذا العام تفوق بنسبة 48./. تلك  التي تم تسجيلها عام 96، وبلغت 60 مليار دولار، بينما لم تتجاوز الأضرار المادية  خلال عقد الثمانينيات بأكمله 55 مليار دولار وقد وصفت سنة 98 بأنها دامية بشكل  استثنائي.. وكان إعصار " ميتش " من أبرز الكوارث والأكثر دموية خلال القرنين  الماضيين في منطقة المحيط الأطلنطي، إذ بلغ عدد ضحاياه 11 ألف قتيل في أمريكا  الوسطي، بينما تلفت 95./. من المحاصيل الزراعية في هندوراس وحدها. وبلغت خسائر  فيضان نهر يانجيستي بالصين 30 مليار دولار، مما يضعها في المرتبة الأولى من حيث  الخسائر المالية، أما الخسائر البشرية فقد بلغت 3 آلاف و 700 قتيل،  واكثر*
*من 223 مليون مشرد. كما وقعت بنجلاديش ضحية أكبر فيضانات تتعرض لها منذ  بداية القرن الحالي، إذ أغرقت ثلثي البلاد، وأدت إلي تشريد 30 مليون شخص، بالإضافة إلي خسائر تقدر بمليارات الدولارات. وتحمل المنظمة  – التي أذاعت هذه الإحصائية – الإنسان ونشاطاته جانبا كبيرا من المسؤولية عن  ارتفاع خسائر الكوارث الطبيعية.*

*8 - حدوث علامات عظيمة غير معتادة في السماء  (لو25: 21) *
*ووجود حيرة عظيمة وارتباك شديد وضجيج وعواصف " وعلى الأرض كرب أمم بحيرة  البحر والأمواج تضج " (لو25: 21) والخوف من شر ما سيحدث في المستقبل " والناس يغشى  عليهم من خوف وانتظار ما يأتي على المسكونة لان قوات السماوات تتزعزع " (لو26:  21).*

*9 - الاضطهاد الشديد للمسيحية *
* وانتشار الكراهية للمسيحيين واضطهادهم في أماكن  كثيرة (مت9: 24؛مر9: 13و13). وهذا ما حدث منذ بدأ المسيحية وعلى مر العصور فقد  اضطهد اليهود المسيحية منذ الشهر الأول لحلول الروح القدس وظل اليهود يتعقبون  المسيحيين في كل أنحاء الإمبراطورية الرومانية ثم عانت المسيحية من الاضطهاد الشديد  على ايدى الأباطرة الرومان وعلى رأسهم نيرون في القرن الأول ودقلديانوس في القرن  الرابع الميلادي، كما عانت المسيحية من الاضطهاد في فترات كثيرة من العصور الوسطى  وفى العصر الحديث وكانت أقسى هذه الاضطهادات في العصر الحديث هي التى حدثت في الدول  الشيوعية التى حاولت القضاء على المسيحية واستئصالها من جذورها. *

*10 - الارتداد عن الدين وعبادة الشيطان  *
*تكلم الكتاب أيضا عن انتشار الارتداد بصورة واسعة (مت10: 24؛2تس3: 2؛1تى  1: 4-4). والارتداد الذي تكلم عنه الكتاب هو ارتداد شديد وغير مسبوق عن معرفة الحق  والبعد عن الله (2تى1: 3-9؛3: 4-4). ويصاحب هذا الارتداد انتشار اللهو والعربدة "  لأنه كما كانوا في الأيام التي قبل الطوفان يأكلون ويشربون ويتزوجون ويزوجون إلى  اليوم الذي دخل فيه نوح الفلك " (مت38: 24)، وانتشار الجهل بالموقف من النهاية  (مت39: 24).*
* وقد تميز هذا القرن بالارتداد الشديد عن الإيمان المسيحي، خاصة في  الكاثوليكية *
*والانجليكانية وفى البلاد الأوربية! واتجه كثير من الناس إلى الإلحاد  (عدم الإيمان بوجود الله) والمادية ومذهب المتعة والشيوعية، واعتبر البعض أن وجود  الله غير ضروري في حياة الإنسان! واتجه البعض إلى عبادة الشيطان التي تنادى بعكس  ما تنادى به المسيحية تماماً، يقول انتون لافى مؤسس عبادة الشيطان في مجلة  المراهق الأمريكية عدد يونيو 1993م "بدلا من أمر الأعضاء أن يقمعوا دوافعهم  الطبيعية، نعلمهم انه يجب أن يتبعوها، ويشمل ذلك الشهوة الجنسية، والرغبة في  الانتقام، والدافع للحصول على الممتلكات المادية " أي يحرضونهم على الزنى والقتل  والسرقة.. الخ، يحرضونهم على الشر، قال أحد عبدة الشيطان " أؤمن بأن يعيش المرء  حياته إلى حدها الأقصى، أنا أرى قوتين في الطبيعة: الخير والشر. كل الأمور التي  يقول الناس أنها شر هي الأمور التي تسعدك. فالخطايا تقود إلى المسرة العاطفية،  الجسدية العقلية "!! وقال شيطاني آخر " ماذا هناك ليعيش المرء من اجله؟ سنعيش  ليومنا ونفعل ما نريد، فليس هناك مستقبل". وتتلخص عبادة الشيطان في أقوالهم الآتية:  *
** الصلاة لا فائدة منها ؛ فهي تبعد الناس عن النشاط المفيد!*
** استمتع باللذة بدلاً من التقشف ؛ مارس الخطايا المسيحية السبع المميتة  بفرح (* الطمع، الكبرياء، الحسد، النهم، الشهوة، الكسل)!!*
** إذا لطمك إنسان على أحد خديك فألطمه أنت على الأخر!*
**افعل للآخرين كما يفعلون بك (أي إذا شتموك فاشتمهم، وإذا سرقوك  فأسرقهم..الخ)!*
** مارس النشاط الجنسي وأستمتع به بحرية بحسب احتياجاتك (التي قد تتحقق  افضل في الزواج الأحادي، أو بممارسة الجنس مع الكثيرين الآخرين ؛ أو  باشتهاء*
*أفراد الجنس المغاير ؛ أو باللواط (الشذوذ الجنسي ؛ رجل مع رجل أو امرأة  مع امرأة) أو ثنائي الجنس (المخنس) ؛ استخدم الولع الجنسي كما تريد ؛ بنفسك  أو*
*مع شخص آخر أو مع اكثر من واحد)!!*
** الشيطاني لا يحتاج إلى قوانين تحكمه (كل شئ بالنسبة له مباح ولا يقيده  شئ)!*

*11- الارتداد عن الإيمان القويم *
*(الارتداد الأدبي والأخلاقي والارتداد العقيدى) ؛  وكما انتشرت العبادة الشيطانية بين الكثيرين خاصة في البلاد المتقدمة والتي تعطى  حرية بلا حدود. انتشرت أفكارها أيضا في العالم بين الذين لا يؤمنون بالشيطانية وبين  الذين لا يعرفون شيء عنها أو حتى الذين لم يسمعوا عنها، وكان ذلك في صورة ارتداد  شديد عن الأيمان القويم والدين عموما.*
*1 - الارتداد الأدبي والأخلاقي ؛ فقد أنتشر الزنى والشذوذ الجنسي بجميع أنواعه فلم يعد من الضروري  بالنسبة للكثيرين في معظم بلاد العالم أن تكون الفتاة عذراء*
*قبل الزواج! كما لم يعد الكثيرون يخجلون من العلاقات المحرمة بين الرجل  والمرأة بل وبين الرجل والرجل والمرأة، والتي أصبحت مقبولة في جزء كبير من المجتمع  الغربي، على أساس أن ذلك من الحرية الشخصية!! وتقول إحصائية حديثة أن 95% من  العلاقات الجنسية تحدث خارج الزواج!! ومن ثم قفزت نسبة الأمهات غير المتزوجات بصورة  درامية واصبح المواليد من أمهات غير متزوجات يُعد أكثر من نصف المواليد في الولايات  المتحدة. ويضطر معظم أولئك لترك أطفالهن بعد الولادة في دار للأمومة أو وكالة  تبنى!! ومن هنا انتشر مرض نقص المناعة الطبيعية، الإيدز، ذلك المرض الرهيب الذي  يصاب به الملايين، بسبب الزنى عموماً والعلاقات الشاذة بصفة خاصة. وبسبب الزنى  والإباحية الجنسية نتجت مسألة الإجهاض التي تقضى على ملايين الأجنة قبل أن ترى  النور، وتقول إحدى الإحصائيات أن أكثر من مليون مراهقة ينجبن كل سنة في الولايات  المتحدة وحدها! وبالتالي فهناك الملايين مثلهن في بقية أنحاء العالم. ويضطر معظم  أولئك وغيرهن للإجهاض حيث يتم اكثر من مليون و400,000 حالة إجهاض قانونية سنويا في  الولايات المتحدة وحدها! وفى العام الماضي وحده تمت حوالي 9,7500 عملية إجهاض تمت  في ألمانيا، ويتم اكثر من 50 مليون حالة إجهاض أخرى في أنحاء العالم سنوياً!  *
* كما خرج علينا العلم الحديث بقضية أكثر خطورة من الناحية الأخلاقية،  وهى الأم التي تحبل بدلاً من غيرها!! والأباء الذين يتنازلون عن أبنائهم للغير لعدم  تفرغهم لرعايتهم!! وأنتشر وزاد عدد الشواذ جنسيا حتى صارت لهم نقاباتهم الخاصة كما  يدافع بعض أعضاء جماعات حقوق الإنسان عن حقوق هؤلاء الشواذ وأصبح لهم صوت مؤثر في  الانتخابات في أمريكا لدرجة أن الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلنتون حضر أحد اجتماعاتهم!!  وصار زواجهم، زواج رجل من رجل وامرأة من امرأة شئ عادى وحق طبيعي لهم وذلك على  الرغم من قول الكتاب " أم لستم تعلمون أن الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله لا تضلوا لا  زناة ولا عبدة أوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مابونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور ولا سارقون ولا طماعون  ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله " (1كو8: 6،9)، " وأما الخائفون  وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة  فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني (رؤ21:  8).*
* وتحول الكثير من الناس إلى " الأنا " وزاد الطمع والجشع وحب الذات،  الأنانية، واصبح كل واحد منهم يهتم بنفسه فقط " أنا وبعدى الطوفان "! " أن جالك  الطوفان حط ابنك تحت رجليك "!! وزادت معدلات السرقة والنصب والقتل والاغتصاب، وصارت  تجارة المخدرات، التي تتسبب في دمار حياة الملايين من البشر وفى وفاة أعداد لا  تحصى، اكبر تجارة في العالم (300 ألف مليون دولار أمريكي في السنة حسب إحصائية لسنة  1990م.*
* ونتيجة لطبيعة العصر المادي ولكل الأسباب السابقة قل الاهتمام بالدين  إذ انهمك الناس في أعمالهم واصبح الدين بالنسبة للكثيرين، خاصة الكاثوليك  والانجليكان في الغرب، مُركز في العماد والزواج والموت. وتقول بعض الإحصائيات أن  نسبة حضور الكاثوليك، الذين يحضرون القداس بصفة عامة لا تتعدى 30%، ولا تتعدى 5% في  كل من فرنسا وألمانيا وشمال أمريكا، ولا تزيد النسبة في بريطانيا الانجليكانية عن  10% والنسبة نفسها في أيرلندا الكاثوليكية. وتقول إحصائية كاثوليكية أن 75% من  الكاثوليك في الولايات المتحدة لا يؤمنون بتحول الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب  ودمه.*
* اصبح الكثيرون بسبب إيمانهم بنظريات علمية خاطئة ولم تثبت صحتها، مثل  نظرية التطور الداروينية، ملحدين أو على الأقل يشكون في وجود الله. والأغرب بل  والأعجب إن كثير من رجال الدين في الغرب حاولوا التوفيق بين النظريات العلمية،  والتي لم يستطع حتى المؤيدين لها أن يبرهنوا عليها بصورة كاملة، مثل نظرية التطور  لداروين، وبين الكتاب المقدس، فنجد رجل دين يؤمن بأن أصل الإنسان قرد!! أو أن الله  هو الذي وضع البذرة الأولى للخليقة وتركها تتطور!! وبالتالي فقصة الخليقة بالنسبة  لهم مجرد روايات رمزية فلكلورية!! كما لم يؤمن البعض، خاصة في الكنيسة الانجليكانية  البريطانية، بعصمة الوحي، ورأوا في المسيحية، والأديان عموماً، مجرد ديانة اجتماعية  تقدم المبادئ والمثل والأخلاق، وأغفلوا دور العقيدة والحياة الأبدية. كما لم يهتم  بعضهم بميلاد المسيح من أم عذراء ولا بقيامته الجسدية من الموت ولا بلاهوته!!  ونتيجة لهذه الأفكار الهدامة نادى البعض منهم بزواج الشواذ جنسياً! ورسامة المرأة  كاهنة! ورسموا بالفعل “ 32 كاهنة “ في أواخر 1994 وبداية 1995م!! مناقضين بذلك  الكتاب المقدس مما دفع حوالي 700 من كهنة هذه الكنيسة للإعلان عن نيتهم في ترك  الكنيسة الإنجليزية والانضمام إلى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وقدم 35 منهم استقالتهم.  وطالب عدد كبير من رجال الكنيسة الكاثوليكية برسامة المرأة كاهنة!! ولكن البابا  يوحنا بولس الثاني رفض ذلك بحزم وأعلن " أن الكنيسة ليست لديها سلطة على الإطلاق أن  تمنح الرسامة الكهنوتية للنساء وأن هذا الحكم يجب أن يلتزم به بشكل قاطع كل  المؤمنين في الكنيسة ".*
*2 – البدع والهرطقات، حيث يتحدث الكتاب عن ظهور هرطقات عديدة مصحوبة بمعجزات شيطانية (مت11:  24؛و24؛مر22: 13؛1تى1: 4-4) وفيما يلي أخطرها: *
* أ – شهود يهوه ؛ وهناك أيضاً الانتشار المريع والخطير لبدعة شهود يهوه التي تنكر لاهوت  المسيح وتعتبره إلهاً ثانيا بعد الله!! وتقول أنه الملاك ميخائيل!! وتنكر عقيدة الثالوث وقيامة المسيح بالجسد ووجود  الروح وتناقض معظم ما تنادى به الكنيسة المسيحية بطوائفها الثلاث ؛ الأرثوذكس  والكاثوليك والبروتستانت. فقد بلغ عدد جماعاتهم في العالم حتى آخر عام 1995 م  78,620, وبلغ عدد الذين تناولوا*
*من العشاء الرباني بحسب طقوسهم 13,147,201 غير عدد الذين انضموا  إليهم عام 1995 وحدة 338, 491 ألفاً، وبلغ إجمالي ما أنفقوه على مبشريهم في  هذا العام (1995) وحدة 895, 955, 57 دولار (برج المراقبة1 يناير 1996). والأرقام  الباقية مذهلة!! *
*ب - وهناك الكثير من البدع الأخرى غير شهود يهوه مثل المورمون فقد ادعى زعيمهم جوزيف سميث النبوة! ويسمون  كنيستهم ب " كنيسة يسوع المسيح لقدسي أواخر الأيام " ويؤمنون أن الله الآب كان  أنسانا مائتا ذات يوم ثم أصبح إلهاً!! وأن الله الآب والمسيح قد تزوجا بالعديد من  الزوجات!! وأنهم هم وحدهم الذين سيدخلون السماء الثالثة. وهناك أيضا جماعة العلم  المسيحي، التى أسستها مارى ايدى بيكر في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر، وتؤمن هذه الجماعة  أن الله والطبيعة شيء واحد وينكرون العالم المادي! ويقولون أن يسوع والمسيح اثنان ؛  يسوع الذي تجسد والمسيح الذي هو فكر الله والله. وادفنتست اليوم السابع الذين  يقدسون السبت مثل اليهود ويركزون على الملك الألفي وهم اكثر من ابتدعوا تحديد يوم  محدد للمجيء الثاني! وبدعة الطريق العالمي الذين ينكرون لاهوت المسيح!.. الخ  *

*12 - انتشار الإنجيل في العالم كله (مت14: 24؛مر10:  13) *
*وعلى عكس ما سبق فقد رافق الارتداد انتشار الإنجيل في كل أنحاء العالم  حسب وعد السيد المسيح " ينبغي أن يكرز أولاً بالإنجيل في جميع الأمم " (مر10: 13)،  وبصفة خاصة في هذا القرن العشرين، ولم يعد هناك دولة واحدة في العالم لم تصلها  البشارة بالإنجيل، فتعلن جمعية الكتاب المقدس الأمريكية، أن الكتاب المقدس اصبح  الآن في متناول 98% من سكان العالم، وانه قد ترجم سواء بأكمله أو جزئياً إلى أكثر  من 1900 لغة ولهجة مختلفة، وقدر أن توزيعه بلغ 3,000,000,000 (ثلاثة مليارات نسخة).  وتحول الملايين في كل أنحاء العالم إلى المسيحية في القرن العشرين، خاصة النصف  الثاني منه، وعلى سبيل المثال، وليس الحصر، فقد بلغ عدد المؤمنين في الصين 75  مليون، وبلغت نسبتهم في مقاطعة فنجو (Fungo) وحدها (التي تتكون من 70,000 نسمه) 90% من عدد  السكان حتى دعيت بمقاطعة المسيح، كما بلغ عددا لمؤمنين في إندونيسيا 20 مليون،  وتحولت رواندا بعد ظهور العذراء فيها إلى المسيحية، أما كوريا الجنوبية فلم يكن  فيها سنة 1900م كنائس تذكر، وفى سنة 1986م اصبح 20% من سكانها مسيحيين، وفى سنة  1992م وصلت النسبة إلى 40% أي تضاعف العدد في ست سنوات، في سنة 1986 كان عدد  الكنائس بها 25,000 كنيسة وفى سنة 1992 بلغ 37,000 كنيسة. ولم يعد هناك دولة واحدة  ليس بها مؤمنون أو كنيسة، حتى ولو كانت مؤقتة.*

*
* *ada99:المجئ الثانى متى يكون وما هى ...لثانى متى يكون وما هى علاماته\02.htm#_ednref1 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثالث*

*ضد المسيح من هو؟(1)وما هي أوصافه؟*


1- ضد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس 
: من هو ضد المسيح وما هي أوصافه:  
 ويجيبنا الوحي الإلهي على هذا السؤال في كل من العهدين القديم الجديد  ؛
1 - يقول الوحي الإلهي في رسالتي القديس يوحنا الأولي  والثانية " أيها الأولاد إنها الساعة الأخيرة. وكما سمعتم  أن ضد المسيح يأتي قد صار ألان أضداد للمسيح كثيرون. من هنا  نعلم إنها الساعة الأخيرة. منا خرجوا لكنهم لم يكونوا منا  لأنهم لو كانوا منا لبقوا معنا 000 من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو  المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الأب والابن " (1يو18: 2،22).
" وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع (المسيح انه جاء في الجسد) فليس من  الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآني هو في  العالم " (1يو4: 3)." لأنه قد دخل إلى العالم مضلون كثيرون لا يعترفون  بيسوع المسيح آتيا في الجسد. هذا المضل والضد للمسيح " (2يو7:  1).
E ويقول السيد المسيح وهو يشرح لتلاميذه علامات  مجيئه " فأن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين أنا هو المسيح ويضلون كثيرين  " (مت5: 24؛مر6: 13؛ لو8: 21)، " لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبه وأنبياء كذبه ويعطون  آيات كثيرة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا " (مت24: 24؛مر 22:  13).
E وقال للكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين " أنا قد أتيت  باسم أبى ولستم تقبلونني أن أتى آخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه " (يو5:  43).
*: إذا " ضد المسيح هو: *

E " كذاب ومضل ومخادع " وينكر أن يسوع هو  المسيح، وهذا ما فعله اليهود.
E وهو الآخر أو البديل أو الضد والكذاب الذي سيأتي باسم نفسه ويزعم أنه المسيح  الحقيقي ومع ذلك سيقبله اليهود على الرغم من رفضهم للمسيح الحقيقي الذي أتى باسم  الاب وسلطانه!!
E كما أنه ينكر التجسد وان المسيح قد جاء في  الجسد أو هو الله وقد ظهر في الجسد، وهذا ينطبق علي الفكر اليهودي الذي رفض  التجسد وأعتبر أقوال المسيح الدالة على لاهوته وبنوته للآب ومساواته له ووحدته في  الذات الإلهية من قبيل التجديف!! بل وقد أدت به عدة مرات للرجم ثم للموت (أنظر يو  5؛ 33: 10 ؛ مر62: 14-64). كما ينطبق على كل فكر رافض لعقيدة التجسد ولاهوت المسيح  علي مر العصور. 
E كما يشير السيد المسيح إلي شخصيات معينه، أفراد،  غالبا من اليهود، سيدّعي كل واحد منهم انه المسيح. وهذا حدث فعلا في تاريخ اليهود  وسيتكرر حتى يأتي الشخص الذي سيصدقه اليهود فعلا ويتصوروا انه المسيح.
Eكما يتكلم القديس يوحنا عن أضداد كثيرين للسيد المسيح مرتبطين بالساعة  الأخيرة ومع ذلك فقد خرج بعضهم في أيامه وكانوا مرتدين على المسيحية وخارجين عليها  " منا خرجوا "، مما يعنى أن هناك أضداد كثيرين سيظهرون على مر التاريخ حتى  يأتي الضد الرئيسي، الكذاب والدجال، الذي سيزعم أنه المسيح والذي يصفه السيد المسيح  بالآخر. 
2 - وفي حديث القديس بولس بالروح  القدسيتكلم عن هذا الشخص المحدد والمعين والذي يسميه بإنسان الخطية الأثيم  والمخادع وابن الهلاك والمقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعى إله والذي تتجسم فيه كل  أوصاف المسحاء الكذبة والأنبياء الكذبة الذين تحدث عنهم السيد المسيح، وضد المسيح  في رسالتي القديس يوحنا الثانية والثالثة، والذي تظهر صورته بوضوح أكثر في وحش سفر  الرؤيا. هذا الأثيم، ضد المسيح، المسيح الكذاب والدجال، إنسان الخطية وابن الهلاك  الذي سيسبق مجيئه وظهوره المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح مباشرة ويتخذ لنفسه الكثير من  صفات المسيح وألقابه فيصف نفسه بصفات الله ويزعم أنه إله، بل ويرفع نفسه على الله!!  ويعمل آيات كاذبة وعجائب كاذبة وذلك بمساعدة القوي الشيطانية، وسيخدع الهالكين  لإتباعه، وستكون نهايته بعمل المسيح مباشرة في مجيئه الثاني، يقول الوحي الإلهي: "  ثم نسألكم أيها الاخوة من جهة مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح واجتماعنا إليه، أن لا  تتزعزعوا سريعا عن ذهنكم ولا ترتاعوا لا بروح ولا بكلمة ولا برسالة كأنها منا أي أن  يوم المسيح قد حضر. لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما لأنه لا يأتي أن لم  يأت الارتداد أولا ويستعلن إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك المقاوم  والمرتفع على كل ما يدعى إلها أو معبودا حتى انه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله  مظهرا نفسه انه اله. أما تذكرون أنى وأنا بعد عندكم كنت أقول لكم هذا. والآن  تعلمون ما يحجز حتى يستعلن في وقته، لان سر الإثم الآن يعمل فقط إلي  أن يرفع من الوسط الذي يحجز الآن وحينئذ سيستعلن الأثيم الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة  فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه، الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب  كاذبة وبكل خديعة الإثم في الهالكين لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا  " (2تس1: 2-10).
3 - أما في سفر الرؤيا فقد اخذ  الوحش، الذي هو أداة الشيطان وعميله وضد المسيح، أسوأ ما في صفات  الإمبراطوريات السابقة للإمبراطورية الرومانية ؛ شراسة النمر ولونه وافتراسه، وفم  الدب وشراهته وميله لسفك الدماء، وقوة وتصلب الأسد وتكبره. ومع ذلك فله كل ضعف  الإنسان حيث أن رقمه هو " 666 " والذي يعنى النقص المركب " يقول  القديس يوحنا وهو في الروح: " ثم وقفت على رمل البحر فرأيت وحشا طالعا من  البحر له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون وعلى قرونه عشرة تيجان وعلى رؤوسه اسم  تجديف. والوحش الذي رايته كان شبه نمر وقوائمه كقوائم دب وفمه كفم أسد  وأعطاه التنين قدرته وعرشه وسلطانا عظيما. ورأيت واحدا من رؤوسه كأنه  مذبوح للموت وجرحه المميت قد شفي وتعجبت كل الأرض وراء الوحش. وسجدوا  للتنين الذي أعطى السلطان للوحش وسجدوا للوحش قائلين من هو مثل الوحش من  يستطيع أن يحاربه، وأعطى فما يتكلم بعظائم وتجاديف وأعطى سلطانا  أن يفعل اثنين وأربعين شهرا، ففتح فمه بالتجديف على الله ليجدف  على اسمه وعلى مسكنه وعلى الساكنين في السماء. وأعطي أن يصنع حربا مع القديسين  ويغلبهم وأعطى سلطانا على كل قبيلة ولسان وأمة، فسيسجد له جميع الساكنين على  الأرض الذين ليست أسماؤهم مكتوبة منذ تأسيس العالم في سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذبح  000 ويجعل الجميع الصغار والكبار والأغنياء والفقراء والأحرار والعبيد تصنع لهم  سمة على يدهم اليمنى أو على جبهتهم وأن لا يقدر أحد أن يشتري أو يبيع ألا من له  السمة أو اسم الوحش أو عدد اسمه. هنا الحكمة من له فهم فليحسب عدد  الوحش فانه عدد إنسان وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون"(رؤ1: 13-18).

وقد درس العلماء رقم " 666 "، عدد الوحش الذي يقول الروح القدس  أنه " عدد إنسان " على أساسين ؛ الأول: هو حساب القيمة العددية لكل  حرف في أي اسم، لأن اللغات العبرية واليونانية والرومانية ليس بها أرقام وإنما  تستخدم حروف تمثل هذه الأرقام حيث يمثل حرف A في اليونانية والرومانية رقم (1) وحرف  В رقم (2) وهكذا





​ . وعلى سبيل تكوّن حروف كلمة لاتينوسLateinos سواء في اللاتينية أو اليونانية رقم (666)، كما نرى في الشكل المجاور،  وهكذا كلمة Neroفي اللاتينية واليونانية، ومن ثم فقد قيل أن المقصود بالوحش هو  الإمبراطور الروماني " نيرون "، خاصة أن كلمة NeronCaesar في العبرية هي Qsrnron نيرون قيصر ويكوّن أجمالي عدد حروفها:
 (100+60+200+50+200+6+50=666).
 ولكن هذا العدد ينطبق على أسماء كثيرة مثل نابليون وكرومويل ومارتن  لوثر وبعض باباوات الفاتيكان!! والأساس الثاني: هو دراسة العدد (666) من جهة  المعنى الرمزي لكل رقم حيث يمثل رقم (6) الإنسان في نقصه، كما يقول الروح "  فانه عدد إنسان "، كما يمثل الديانة الزائفة بالمقابلة مع رقم (7)  الذي يمثل الكمال، وتكرار رقم (6) ؛ (666)، يعنى النقص الإنساني المركب للوحش،  المسيح الكذاب، ضد المسيح، وضعفه وعجزه بالمقابلة مع كمال المسيح المطلق الذي كان  مجرباً " في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية " (عب4: 15)، وسلطانه المطلق على الكون وقدرته  على كل شئ. 
4 - أما سفر دانيال (ص 7) فيصف ضد المسيح الخارج من فروع الإمبراطورية الرومانية العشرة بقوله "  بعد هذا كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا بحيوان رابع هائل وقوي وشديد جدا وله أسنان من  حديد كبيرة أكل وسحق وداس الباقي برجليه وكان مخالفا لكل الحيوانات الذين قبله وله  عشرة قرون. كنت متأملا بالقرون وإذا بقرن آخر صغير طلع بينها وقلعت ثلاثة من القرون  الأولى من قدامه وإذا بعيون كعيون الإنسان في هذا القرن وفم متكلم  بعظائم 000 كنت انظر حينئذ من اجل صوت الكلمات العظيمة التي تكلم بها  القرن كنت أرى إلي أن قتل الحيوان وهلك جسمه ودفع لوقيد النار 000  هذا القرن له عيون وفم متكلم بعظائم ومنظره اشد من رفقائه. وكنت انظر  وإذا هذا القرن يحارب القديسين فغلبهم، حتى جاء القديم الأيام وأعطى الدين لقديسي  العلي وبلغ الوقت فامتلك القديسون المملكة 000 ويتكلم بكلام ضد العلي ويبلي  قديسي العلي ويظن انه يغير الأوقات والسنة ويسلمون ليده إلي زمان وأزمنة ونصف  زمان. فيجلس الدين وينزعون عنه سلطانه ليفنوا ويبيدوا إلي المنتهى " (دا8:  7-11،21-25).
5 - ويصف سفر دانيال (ص 8) ما فعلة الملك السوري أنتيوخس ابيفانس (175 - 164 ق م) القرن الصغير (حرفيا قرن من الصغر)  الخارج من أحد أفرع الإمبراطورية اليونانية الأربعة والذي دنس الهيكل ووضع فيه رجسة  الخراب وأبطل المحرقة الدائمة مدة ثلاث سنين ونصف، وأقام العبادة الوثنية ووضع  تمثال للوثن جوبيتر في قدس الأقداس ومنعهم من حفظ السبت والاحتفال بأعيادهم مدة  ثلاث سنين ونصف وقتل منهم الآلاف وسبى الآلاف وصار نموذجا مصغرا لضد المسيح، ووصفه  علماء الكتاب المقدس بضد المسيح العهد القديم: " وتعظم حتى إلي جند السماوات  وطرح بعضا من الجند والنجوم إلي الأرض وداسهم. وحتى إلي رئيس الجند تعظم وبه  أبطلت المحرقة الدائمة وهدم مسكن مقدسه، وجعل جند على المحرقة الدائمة  بالمعصية فطرح الحق على الأرض وفعل ونجح 000 وفي أخر مملكتهم عند تمام المعاصي يقوم  ملك جافي الوجه وفاهم الحيل، وتعظم قوته ولكن ليس بقوته يهلك عجبا وينجح  ويفعل ويبيد العظماء وشعب القديسين. وبحذاقته ينجح أيضا المكر في يده  ويتعظم بقلبه وفي الاطمئنان يهلك كثيرين ويقوم على رئيس الرؤساء وبلا يد ينكسر "  (دا10: 8-12،23-25).
6 - ويعود دانيال النبي للحديث ثانية عن ضد المسيح  الآتي في آخر الأيام ويذكر نفس الصفات التي ذكرها عنه القديس بولس فيقول: " ويفعل  الملك كإرادته ويرتفع ويتعظم على كل اله ويتكلم بأمور عجيبة على اله  الآلهة وينجح إلي إتمام الغضب لان المقضي به يجرى. ولا يبالي بآلهة  آبائه ولا بشهوة النساء وبكل اله لا يبالي لأنه يتعظم على الكل " (دا36:  11،37).
 وتتفق جميع هذه النبوات في وصف هذا الشخص، المسيح الكذاب والدجال، ضد  المسيح، الأثيم أبن الهلاك، إنسان الخطية، المجدف على الله ومدعى الألوهية، الوحش  الخارج من البحر والمعطى لنفسه لقب المسيح وصفات الله. ويتضح لنا ذلك بوضوح في  مقارنة نبوات دانيال مع إعلانات العهد الجديد: 
: القرن الصغير في دانيال ص 7 والوحش في رؤيا ص 13  
(1)          يخرج القرن من أحد ممالك الإمبراطورية الرومانية العشرة، ويمثل  الوحش
الإمبراطورية الرومانية ذاتها (د 71: 8،24 ؛ رؤ 13: 2).
(2) سيحكم كل منهم مده رمزيه عبارة عن ثلاث سنوات ونصف، مذكورة في سفر  دانيال ﺑ" زمان وزمانين ونصف "، وفي رؤيا ﺑ " اثنين والأربعين شهرا "، (دا7: 25 ؛ رؤ 13:  5).
(3) كل منهم سيغلب القديسين ويذلهم لفترة (دا 7: 21؛ رؤ 13:  10).
(4)كل منهم سيبلي قديسي العلي (د 71: 15؛ رؤ 12: 13؛ 13:  12).
(5) كل منهم سيجدف علي الله العلي ويتكلم بكلام ضده (د71: 25 ؛ رؤ 13:  5،6)0 
(6) وكل منهم سيهزم ويباد في المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح (د71: 11؛  رؤ19: 20).

:- القرن الصغير في سفر دانيال ص8 وإنسان الخطية في  2 تسالونيكي والوحش في سفر الرؤيا ؛ كان ضد المسيح الذي جاء في القرن الثاني ق. م صوره مصغرة كما سنري لما  سيفعله ضد المسيح السابق للمجيء الثاني والدينونة في المستقبل، فهو دائما وفي كل  عصر ضد أولاد الله وعدوهم الروحي وسيفعل في مجيئه النهائي قبل الدينونة ما سبق إن  فعله كل ضد للمسيح علي مدي العصور، خاصة في القرن الثاني ق. م. واكثر بكثير، فقد  كان القديم صوره مجسمه ومصغرة للثاني ورمزا له. وهذا ما تبينه المقارنة التالية:  
(1)           كل منهما غزا كثيرا (د 8: 9 ؛ رؤ 13: 4).
(2)           كل منهم سوف يمجد ذاته (د 81: 11 ؛ 2 تس 2: 4 رؤ 13:  5).
(3)           كل منهما سيكون سيدا للخديعة (د71: 25 ؛ 2 تس 2: 10).  
(4)           كل منهما سيدنس الهيكل (د81: 11 ؛ متي 24: 15). 
(5)           كل منهما سيقدم برنامج سلام كاذب (د81: 25 ؛ 1تس 5: 2،3).  
(6)           كل منهما سيأخذ قوته من الشيطان (دا 8: 24 ؛ رؤ 13:  2).
(7)           كل منهما سيحارب القديسين حوالي ثلاث سنوات ونصف(د81: 14 ؛ رؤ 13: 5).  
(8)           كل منهم سيجدف ضد الله (د81: 25؛ 2 تس 2ك 4؛ رؤ 13: 5).  
(9)           كل منهم سيدمره الله تماما (د 81: 25 ؛ 2تس 2: 7 ؛ رؤ: 19: 19،  20).
(10)     كل منهما سيكره أولاد الله (د1 8: 25 ؛ رؤ 12: 13).

:- كما تتجمع في ملك الشمال في دانيال ص  11 معظم صفات ضد المسيح سواء التي جاءت في نبوتي دانيال ص 7و8 وما جاء عن  ضد المسيح في العهد الجيد أيضا. فهو سيدنس هيكل الله ويغوي أولاد الله ويحاول أن  يضلهم بالتملقات والغواية، ويعثر بعضهم إلي الميعاد، ويرتفع علي كل إله ويجدف ضد  الله. ثم يبلغ نهايته علي يد الله ولن يوجد من يعينه. 

2 - ضد المسيح وآباء الكنسية
: الديداكية (نهاية القرن الأول): تقول عن ضد المسيح أنه مضلل العالم، الذي يدعي أنه ابن الله ويحكم علي  الأرض ويصنع آيات وعجائب ويضطهد المؤمنين. لكن تتحقق النصرة الكاملة للسيد المسيح  بظهور علامة (الصليب) في السماوات المفتوحة، ويسمع صوت البوق، ويقوم الأموات. عندئذ  يأتي السيد المسيح ومعه جميع قديسيه علي سحب السماء (Didache 16: 3) 

: القديس بوليكاربوس (69  - 155م): أحد تلاميذ القديس يوحنا الرسول: تكلم عن ضد المسيح بنفس نص وأسلوب  القديس يوحنا وقال " كل روح لا يعترف بيسوع انه قد جاء بالجسد، هو ضد المسيح "  (فيلادلفيا 1: 7).
: رسالة برنابا (حوالي 100م): وقد جاء فيها عن ضد المسيح أنه " حجر العثرة النهائي (أو  مصدر الخطر) والمكتوب عنه كما يقول دانيال 000 ستحكم عشره ممالك علي الأرض وسيخرج  منها ملك صغير بعدهم وسيخضع ثلاثة ملوك " 000ويقول دانيال أيضا عن نفس الشخص "  ورأيت الوحش الرابع، شرير قوي، وأكثر وحشيه من كل وحوش الأرض، وقد خرج منه عشره  قرون ومنها خرج قرنا صغيرا ناشئا وقد اخضع ثلاثة من القرون العظيمة ". وهو لا يقتبس  من سفر دانيال بالحرف وإنما يقتبس روح وجوهر موضوع النص عن ضد المسيح. 
: القديس يوستينوس الشهيد (حوالي 100  - 165م): والذي يصف ضد المسيح بإنسان الخطية وإنسان الارتداد الذي ينطق  بما هو ضد العلي، ويتجاسر بارتكاب أعمال شريرة ضد المسيحيين ".
:القديس اريناؤس (140 -202 م): وقد تكلم كثيرا عن ضد المسيح مستشهدا بما جاء في سفر دانيال وما جاء في  أقوال السيد المسيح والقديس بولس وما جاء في سفر الرؤيا فقال: 
E " وتبين الأحداث التي ستقع في زمن ضد المسيح انه  لكونه مرتداً ولصاً وقلق ليعبدا كإله ؛ ومع انه مجرد عبد، فهو يريد أن ينادي به  كملك. ولكنه سيأتي ليس كملك بار، وليس كملك شرعي خاضع له، مؤبد بكل قوة الشرير، لذا  سيأتي كعاق وظالم وبلا قانون ؛ وكمرتد وجائر وقاتل، وكلص يتركز في ذاته الارتداد  الشيطاني ويرفض الأصنام ليقنع الناس أنه هو نفسه إله، رافعا نفسه كالوثن الوحيد،  يملك في نفسه أخطاء الأوثان الأخرى الكثيرة. ويفعل ذلك لكي يخدمه الذين يعبدون  الشيطان بالرجاسات الكثيرة. هذا الوثن الأوحد هو الذي يتحدث عنه الرسول بولس هكذا  ".
E ويشير القديس اريناؤس إلي جلوسه في هيكل باعتباره  " رجسه الخراب " التي
تنبأ عنها داينال النبي أشار إليها السيد المسيح.
E ثم يقول " ويتطلع دانيال أيضا إلي نهاية المملكة  الأخيرة " وينقل كل ما جاء عن القرن الصغير في (د71: 8؛ 20-22؛ 23- 25). ثم يقول  هذا يكون لمدة ثلاث سنوات وستة شهور ثم يأتي القرن ليحكم علي الأرض. ويتكلم  عنه أيضا الرسول بولس 000 ويعلن سبب مجيئه 00 " ثم ينقل نص ما جاء في (2 تس 2: 8  –12). 
E " وقال عنه الرب اللذين يؤمنون به ما يلي " أنا  أتيت باسم أبى ولم تقبلوني. أن آتي آخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه " (يو 5: 43) داعيا  ضد المسيح ب " الأخر" لأنهمبعد من الرب. هذا هو أيضا القاضي الظالم الذي ذكره الرب بأنه " لا يخاف  الله ولا يهاب إنسان " (لو 18: 2) الذي لجأت إليه المرأة عندما نسيت الله، التي هي  أورشليم الأرضية 000 فسينقل ملكوته إلي تلك المدينة ويجلس في هيكل الله ليضل من  يتبعونه، كما لو انه المسيح، ولهذا السبب يقول دانيال أيضا 00 " ثم ينقل ما جاء في  (دانيال 8: 12، 13 – 25 ؛ 9: 27) عن ضد المسيح. 
E وبعدما يشرح ما جاء في سفر دانيال وسفر الرؤيا عن  الممالك وضد المسيح يقول: " وأذ كان الله العظيم قد كشف ما سيحدث في المستقبل عن  طريق دانيال وأكد ذلك عن طريق ابنه، وإذا كان المسيح هو الحجر الذي قطع بغير يدين  والذي سيدمر الممالك الزمنية، ويقيم ملكوت أبدي الذي هو قيامه الأبرار، كما يعلن  هو: " يقيم اله السموات مملكه لن تنقرض ابدأ "، فلندع أولئك الذين 000 يرفضون  الخالق ولا يوافقون على أن الأنبياء قد أرسلوا من قبل من الأب الذي أتي منه الرب  أيضا 000 لان النبوات أنبا بها الخالق بنفس الأسلوب بواسطة جميع الأنبياء قد أتمها  المسيح في النهاية عاملا إرادة أبيه ومكملا لتدبيراته الخاصة بالبشرية  ".
 ويرى إريناؤس والقديس كيرلس الكبير أن ضد المسيح سيقوم بتجديد  الهيكل اليهودي في أورشليم ليكون مركزا لعمله، على عكس ذهبي الفم وأغسطينوس وغيرهم  الذين يرون أنه سيتربع في هيكل الكنيسة المسيحية!! 
: العلامة ترتليان (160 - 240 تقريبا): أنتشر بين آباء القرون الأولى اعتقاد بأن الدولة الرومانية ستظل إلى ما  قبل المجيء الثاني وأن إنسان الخطية سيظهر بعد زوالها، وتصوروا أن  الإمبراطورية هي القوة المقاومة لظهوره. ومن ثم يقول العلامة ترتليان " أي عائق له  إلا الدولة الرومانية، فإنه سيظهر الارتداد كمقاوم وضد المسيح ". كما يقول " نلتزم  نحن المسيحيون بالصلاة من أجل الأباطرة واستقرار الإمبراطورية استقرارا كاملا،  فإننا نعرف أن القوة المرعبة التي تهدد العالم يعوقها وجود الإمبراطورية الرومانية.  هذه القوة التي لا نريدها، فنصلي أن يؤجل الله ظهورها 000 بهذا تظهر إرادتنا  الصالحة لدوام الدولة الرومانية "
: العلامة اوريجانوس (185- 253 م):  وما كتبه اوريجانوس عن ضد المسيح لا يخرج عن ما ذكرناه في الصفحات  السابقة وما ذكره القديس إريناوس، خاصة ما جاء عن القرن الصغير في د81: 23- 25 و2  تسالونيكي 2: 4 " والنبوة فيما يختص بعد المسيح أعلنت في سفر دانيال 000 وقد ذكر في  نبواته الأمور الخاصة بالملكوت الآتي مبتدأ من أزمنة دانيال ويستمر إلي نهاية  العالم 000 وما قاله بولس في الكلمات المقتبسة منه. ثم يتحدث عن الآيات  الشيطانية التي تتبعه، ضد المسيح، التي يقول إنها آيات خادعة وعاجزة ولا  تقدر أن تغير طبيعتنا الفاسدة إلي طبيعة مقدسة، ولا أن تهب نموا في الحياة الفضلى،  بل أن الممارسين لها أنفسهم لا يسلكون في نقاوة. ويري أن إنسان الخطية وهو يحمل  أعمال الشيطانبكل عنفها وخداعها إنما يمثل الكذب الذي لا يمكن أن يكون له وجود  بإعلان ظهور مجيء المسيح، أي ظهور الحق. فظهور المسيح يسوع شمس البر في  أواخر الدهور سيقضي تماما علي ظلمة عدو الخير ويدفع بها إلي العذاب الأبدي، وإعلان  الحق يحطم الكذب.
*: أما العلامة هيبوليتوس: فقد كتب مقاله كاملة بعنوان " المسيح وضد المسيح " لا يخرج مضمون ما جاء  بها عن ضد المسيح عما ذكر في هذا الفصل. ويمكن تلخيصها كالآتي ؛ إن التاريخ سينتهي  بظهور طاغية عنيف، يقلد المسيح لكي يغلب كل الأمم لحسابه. وسيقوم ببناء الهيكل في  أورشليم. ويكون أساسه هو مملكة روما (بابل الجديدة). وسيدعو، ضد المسيح، كل الشعب  لتبعيته، ويغويهم بوعود باطلة، ويكسب الكثيرين إلي حين. ولكن إذ يبلغ الأمر إلي  القمة يأتي الرب ويسبقه النبيان يوحنا المعمدان وإيليا ؛ يأتيان بمجد، ويجمعان  مؤمنيه معا في موضع الفردوس. وسيحدث حريق ويسقط رافضوا الإيمان تحت الحكم العادل.  عندئذ يقوم الأبرار إلي الملكوت والخطاة إلي نار أبدية. ويربط بين مملكة ضد المسيح  ونهاية العالم التي تتم بعد 6000 عاما من الخليقة حيث يستريح الرب في اليوم السابع  وتصور أن العالم سينتهي سنة 500م!! *

: القديس جيروم: يقول القديس جيروم " ويدعي (ضد المسيح) إنسان حتى لا نقترض انه شيطان أو  روح شرير، ولكن كائن إنساني يسكن فيه الشيطان لأنه إنسان الخطية الذي سيجلس في هيكل  الله مظهرا نفسه انه اله ". ويري أن كثيرين سيقومون كرمز لضد المسيح فيقول "  كما كان سليمان وقديسون آخرون رمزا للمخلص، هكذا نؤمن بظهور رمز لضد المسيح مثل  أنتيوخس أكثر الملوك شرا، مضطهد الكنيسة ومدنس الهيكل. ويقول في تفسيره لسفر دانيال  إن ضد المسيح هو إنسان يهودي من أصل وضيع سيحطم مملكة الرومان ويسود  العالم. 
: القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى (314-387م):  لم يخرج القديس كيرلس أسقف أورشليم عما بيناه في هذا الفصل وقال: "  سيأتي ضد المسيح المكتوب عنه، عند انتهاء أزمنة الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وظهور  علامات نهاية العالم. سيقوم عشره ملوك رومانيون معا، في أماكن مختلفة، ويحكمون في  زمن واحد. وبعد هؤلاء يأتي الحادي عشر. وهو ضد المسيح. فيغتصب السلطة الرومانية  بأعماله السحرية، ويذل ثلاثة ممن حكموا قبله ويخضع السبعة الآخرين لسلطانه.وبما أنه  عالم وذكى، فسيتظاهر في البدا يه باللياقة والاعتدال والميل إلى الإحسان، وبعلامات  وأعاجيب سحريه، يخدع اليهود بادعائه أنه المسيح المنتظر. ثم تنسب أليه جميع أنواع  الشرور بسبب وحشيته وجوره الذي يبلغ حدا يفوق معه جميع الظالمين الملحدين الذين  سبقوه. تحدوه روح متعطشة للدماء. قاسيه لا تعرف سبيلا إلى الرحمة، مليئة بالخداع  والمكر ضد الجميع، ولاسيما ضدنا نحن المسيحيين. وبعد اقترافه شتى الجرائم زهاء ثلاث  سنوات وستة شهور، سيهلكهابن الله الوحيد، ربنا يسوع المسيح، المسيح الحق. بنفخه فمه، ويبطله  بظهور مجيئه المجيد من السماء ويلقيه في نار جهنم 000 هذه الأشياء 000 تعلمناها في  الكتب المقدسة التي تقراها الكنيسة، وخاصة في نبوة دانيال 000 كما فسرها الملاك  جبرائيل 00 ". 
E ثم يستمر في شرح ما جاء في رسالة بولس الرسول  الثانية إلى تسالونيكى وفى خطاب السيد المسيح عن نهاية العالم ودمار أورشليم (متى  24) ويقول " لكن كما أنه كان يليق به (بالمسيح) من قبل أن يأخذ الناسوتية وكان  منتظرا أن يولد الله من عذراء، فقد خلق الشيطان خداعا بإيجاد روايات عن آلهة كاذبة  تلد وتولد من نساء، لكي بوجود الأكاذيب لا يصدق الحق. وهكذا أيضا إذ يأتي المسيح  مرة أخري، فإن المقاوم يستغل فرصة انتظار البسطاء خاصة الذين من أهل الختان، فيأتي  رجل ساحر نابغ في فنون السحر والعراقة مخادع ماكر يأخذ لنفسه سلطان إمبراطور  روما وينصب نفسه مسيحا كذابا، وتحت اسم المسيح يخدع اليهود المنتظرين مجيء  المسيح ويغوي الأمم بأضاليله السحرية ". 
E " لسنا ُنعلم بهذا من اختراعنا، بل تخبرنا به الكتب المقدسة الإلهية التي  في الكنيسة وخاصة ما جاء في نبوة دانيال التي قرأت منذ قليل، كما فسرها رئيس  الملائكة جبرائيل قائلا " الحيوان الرابع مملكة رابعة علي الأرض تفوق سائر الممالك  " (دا 7: 23). ومعروف في تقليد مفسري الكنيسة أنها مملكة الرومان. فكما كانت  المملكة الأولى التي ذاع صيتها هي مملكة الآشوريين، والثانية هي مملكة مادي والفرس  معا. وبعد هذا المملكة الثالثة هي المقدونيون، والرابعة الرومان. ثم يستمر جبرائيل  في التفسير قائلا " قرونه العشرة هم عشرة ملوك سيقومون ويقوم بعدهم آخر الذي يفوق  في الشر كل سابقيه: (ليس فقط يفوق العشرة بل كل سابقيه) ". ويذل ثلاثة ملوك " (دا  24: 7). واضح أنهم من العشرة ملوك السابقين 000 إنه " يتكلم بكلام ضد العلي " (دا  7: 25). إنه يكون مجدفا وشريرا، لا يأخذ المملكة عن آبائه بل يغتصبها بالسحر ".  
E " الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب  كاذبة " (2تس 2: 9). مظهرا أن الشيطان يستخدمه كأداة عاملا في شخصه، ومن خلاله. فإذ  يعلم أن دينونته لن تتأخر بعد كثيرا، يصنع حربا ليس خلال وكلائه كعادته بل يصنعها  علنا من ذلك الحين فصاعدا. مستخدما " آيات وعجائب كاذبة ". لأن أبا الكذب يعمل  أعمال الكذب حتى يظن الناس أنها تري الميت يقوم وهو لم يقم، والعرج يمشون والعمي  يبصرون مع أنهم لم يشفوا حقيقة ". 
E " يقول أيضا " المقاوم والمرتفع علي كل ما يدعي  إلها أو معبودا 000 حتى أنه يجلس في هيكل الله ". أي هيكل هذا؟ لئلا يظن أننا  نفضل أنفسنا فإنه متي جاء لليهود علي أنه المسيح راغبا في أن يكون موضع عبادتهم،  يعطي اهتماما للهيكل لكي يخدعهم تماما مدعيا أنه من نسل داود وأنه سيبني الهيكل  الذي شيدهسليمانهذا إلذى متي جاء ضد المسيح لن يجد فيه حجر علي حجر كما حكم بذلك  مخلصنا… إنه سيأتي " بآيات وعجائب كاذبة " رافعا نفسه كل  الأصنام، فيتظاهر أولا بمحبة الإحسان، لكن يعود فيظهر طبعه الذي لا يعرف الرحمة  وخاصة ضد قديسي الله. إذ قيل " وكنت أنظر وإذا هذا القرن يحارب القديسين " (دا 7:  21). وفي موضع آخر قيل " ويكون زمان ضيق لم يكن منذ كانت أمة إلي ذلك الوقت " (دا  12: 1). مرعب هو هذا الوحش، عظيم لا يهزمه إنسان، مستعد للافتراس ". 
: القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى  (496-373م): يتحدث القديس اثناسيوس عن ضد المسيح في شخص اريوس والهرطقة الاريوسية  ويقول: " ألم تصف رؤيا دانيال ضد المسيح: انه سيصنع حربا مع القديسين ويغلبهم ويفوق  كل من كانوا قبله في أعمال الشر، وسيزل ثلاثة ملوك ويتكلم بكلمات ضد العلي ويظن انه  يغير الأوقات والناموس؟ والآن من هو الشخص الآخر إلي جانب قسطنديوس حاول أن يفعل  هذه الأشياء؟ حقا انه مثلما سيكون ضد المسيح. فهو يتكلم بكلام ضد العلي لهذه  الهرطقة (الاريوسيه) الضالة: ويصنع حربا ضد القديسين بنفي الأساقفة.. ".
: ورأى كوموديان أن نيرون سيقوم من الجحيم كضد المسيح ويحارب الكنيسة، وسيقف أمامه  إيليا النبي الذي يرجع إلي العالم. وأن المسيح الغاش هو إعادة حياة نيرون الذي  سيصنع معجزات في اليهودية. كما يتكلم عن مجيء ضد آخر للمسيح في الشرق، ويرى أن  نيرون سيأتي إلي أورشليم بعد نصرته علي الغرب وخداعه لليهود الذين يقبلونه بكونه  المسيا.
: القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: مثل كوموديان تصور أن نيرون هو ضد المسيح ودعاه الارتداد  لأنه سيهلك كثيرين ويجعلهم يرتدون، إن أمكن حتى المختارين أن يضلوا (مت 24:  24). ودعاه بإنسان الخطية لكثرة شروره، كما دعاه " ابن الهلاك "  لأنه هو نفسه أيضا يهلك. وقال أن شدة الهجوم الذي يشنه إنسان الخطية تجعل البعض  ينظرون إليه على أنه الشيطان نفسه ثم يتساءل بقوله " هل هو الشيطان؟  
لا، إنما هو إنسان يبث فيه الشيطان كل أعماله ".
: القديس أغسطينوس: شرح القديس أغسطنيوس قول السيد المسيح "أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي ولستم  تقبلونني ؛ إن أتي آخر باسم نفسه فذاك تقبلونه " (يو 5: 45). وقال لقد أعلن لهم  أنهم سيقبلون ضد المسيح الذي يطلب مجد نفسه منتفخا، وهو ليس بصادق ولا ثابت وإنما  بالتأكيد هالك. أما ربنا يسوع المسيح فأظهر لنا نفسه مثالا عظيما للاتضاع، فمع كونه  بلا شك مساو للأب 000 لكنه يطلب مجد الأب لا مجد نفسه ". 
 ويرى أن سر قبول اليهود لضد المسيح هو تفكيرهم المادي وتفسيرهم  الحرفي للنبوات. كما يفعل التدبيريون الآن. ويقول القديس أغسطينوس أيضا " يبدو  لي أن الشعب الإسرائيلي الجسداني سيظن أن النبوة القائلة " خلصنا أيها الرب  إلهناواجمعنا من الأمم " (مز 106: 47) تتحقق تحت قيادته (ضد المسيح) وأمام  أعين أعدائهم المنظورين هؤلاء الذين سيأسرهم بطريقة منظورة ويقدم المجد المنظور  ". 

3 - آباء العصور الوسطى
 لا يختلف بقية آباء العصور التالية كثيرا عما سبق  يقول سويرس (حوالي 363 –420)، أن معلمه القديس مارتن أسقف تورز أعتقد  أن ضد المسيح كان قد ولد فعلا وأنه صبي يستعد لنوال القوة في السن المناسبة.  وقال نارساى السرياني (399- 503 م)، أن ضد المسيح هو إنسان يلبسه الشيطان تماما،  فيصنع عجائب باهرة، ويؤسس سلاما غاشا، ويطلب أن يعبد. وأن إيليا سيعود إلي العالم  لكي يقاوم ضد المسيح باسم البشرية المؤمنة، وسيغلبه في معركة واحدة حاسمة، بالروح  القدس، متسلحا بالكلمة وفي نهاية المعركة يظهر السيد المسيح نفسه ويتوج نصرة إيليا  بسحق ضد المسيح في الجسد والنفس. وقال اكيومينس (في بداية القرن السادس)  أن ضد المسيح سيأتي إنسانا يلبسه شيطان ويصير ملكا علي اليهود  ويقبل إيليا وأخنوخ النبيين اللذين يظهران في أواخر الدهور. وقال رومانس  (القرن السادس أيضا) أن ضد المسيح هو الشيطان متجسدا، فهو يقاوم مؤمني  المسيح بقوة. كما أنه يصنع معجزات ويقيم موتي، ويبذل كل جهده لكي يقود  الأبرار إلي حجال عرسه. وأنه سيلقي في النار الأبدية، هو وملائكته وكل الأشرار.  وقال أندروس مطران قيصرية أن ضد المسيح يأتي من سبط دان،  من باشان في منطقة الفرات. ويظهر كشخص إلهي ويقيم نفسه إمبراطورا رومانيا،  ويعيد تأسيس الإمبراطورية الرومانية، لكنه لا يجعل عاصمتها روما بل يقيمها مملكة  أرضية عامة، هي " جسد الذين يقاومون كلمة الله في كل الأزمنة والأماكن ".  
: أما الأب يوحنا الدمشقي (حوالي  650- 750 م) فقال " أن ضد المسيح سيكون إنسانا عاديا قابلا للموت، مولودا من زنا،  تلبسه قوة شيطانية، وسيقبله اليهود بحماس. سيضطهد الكنيسة ويخدع كثيرين بعلامات  وعجائب كاذبة. عندما يأتي السيد المسيح علي السحاب كما صعد في مجد ويهلك الإنسان  غير الشرعي (ضد المسيح) 000 ينبغي أن تعلم أن المسيح الدجال لا محالة آت  وأنه لمسيح دجال كل من لا يعترف أن ابن الله قد أتي بالجسد وأنه إله كامل وأنه قد  صار إنسانا كاملا بعد أن كان إلها. ومع ذلك فبالمعني الخاص والحصري فإنهم يدعون  المسيح الدجال ذاك الذي سوف يأتي في منتهى الدهر. ومن ثم ينبغي أن يكرز أولا  بالإنجيل في جميع الأمم (مت 24: 14)، كما قال الرب، ثم يأتي الدجال ليحاج اليهود  مقاومي الله، فقد قال الرب لهؤلاء: " أنا أتيت باسم أبي فلم تقبلوني، ويأتيك آخر  باسم نفسه فذاك تقبلون " (يو 5: 43). وقال الرسول أيضا: " لذلك يرسل الله إليهم عمل  الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب، ويدان جميع الذين لم يؤمنوا بالحق بل ارتضوا بالإثم " (2  تس 2: 10- 12). " فاليهود إذا لم يقبلوا الرب يسوع المسيح، علي أنه ابن الله والله،  ويقبلون الغاش المدعي بأنه الله. وقد سمي نفسه الله لان الملاك الملقن لدانيال يقول  هكذا: " لا يعبأ بآلهة آبائه " (دا 11: 37). ويقول الرسول " لا يخدعنكم أحد بوجه من  الوجوه، لأنه لابد أن يسبق الارتداد أولا، ويظهر إنسان الخطيئة ابن الهلاك المعاند  المترفع فوق كل من يدعي إلها أو معبودا حتى إنه يجلس في هيكل الله ويري من نفسه أنه  هو الله " (2 تس 2: 3 – 4). هو يقول " في هيكل الله " - لا هيكلنا - بل الهيكل القديم اليهودي، لأنه لا يأتي إلينا بل إلي اليهود. ليس لأجل المسيح، بل ضد  الذين هم للمسيح. لذلك يدعي المسيح الدجال ". 
E " وعليه ينبغي أن يكرز بالإنجيل في جميع الأمم، "  وحينئذ يظهر الذي لا شريعة له ويكون مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبالعلامات  والعجائب الكاذبة، وبكل خديعة وظلم في الهالكين، فيهلكه الرب يسوع بنفس فمه ويبطله  بمجيئه " (2 تي 2: 8 – 10). وعليه فإنه ليس هو الشيطان الذي يصير إنسانا  علي مثال تأنس الرب، حاشا! بل هو إنسان يولد من زني، ويتسلم كل عمل الشيطان.  وقد سبق الله وعلم شناعة اختياره فترك للشيطان أن يسكن فيه ". 
E " إذا قلنا إنه سيولد من زني ويتربي في الخفية  ويثور فجأة ويستولي ويملك. وفي أوائل تملكه أو بالأحرى تجبره يتظاهر بالعدل. وعندما  تكون قد اتسعت سلطته يضطهد كنيسة الله ويظهر كل شره. " ويكون مجيئه بالعلامات  والعجائب الكاذبة " (2تس 2: 9) المضلة وغير الصادقة. ويخدع من كان أساس ذهنهم فاسدا  وضعيفا ويبعدهم عن الله الحي " ويضل المختارين لو أمكن " (مت 24: 24).  
E " وسيرسل الله أخنوخ وإيليا التشبي فيعيدان قلوب  الأباء إلي الأبناء، أي شيوخ المجمع إلي ربنا يسوع المسيح وإلي كرازة الرسل. ولكنه  سيقتلهما. ثم يأتي الرب من السماء كما كان شاهده الرسل القديسون صاعدا إلي السماء،  إلها كاملا وإنسانا كاملا، بمجد وقوة، فيهلك بنفس فمه الإنسان الزائغ عن الشريعة  وابن الهلاك.
 فلا يتوقعن أحد إذا مجيء الرب من الأرض بل من السماء، علي ما  أكده لنا هو نفسه ".

4 - أضداد كثيرون للمسيح عبر التاريخ القديم  والمعاصر
وكما تحدث السيد المسيح عن ضد المسيح، المسيح الكذاب، أو المسيح الدجال،  الذي وصفه "بالآخر " والذي وصفه القديس بولس ب " ابن الخطية، الأثيم، ابن الهلاك "  تحدث أيضا عن أنبياء كذبة ومسحاء كذبة وقال " انه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء  كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا " (مت24: 24)،  تحث القديس يوحنا عن " أضداد للمسيح كثيرون " ؛ " أيها الأولاد هيالساعة الأخيرة وكما سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتي قد صار الآن أضداد  للمسيح كثيرون من هنا نعلم أنها الساعة الأخيرة " (1يو 2: 18). وكما بينا  أعلاه فمن أهم صفات أضداد المسيح ؛ إنكار لاهوت المسيح وتجسده ووحدانية الآب  والابن، أي إنكار الثالوث المقدس وعمل الفداء. وهذا الفكر ينطبق على الكثيرين عبر  التاريخ من أصحاب البدع والهرطقات وغيرهم، سواء في العصور القديمة أو الحديثة، من  أمثال اريوس وشهود يهوه والمورمنس 00الخ كل الذين أنكروا لاهوت المسيح وعقيدة  الثالوث والتجسد وعمل الفداء. 
 وقد وُصف قادة اليهود بسبب موقفهم الرافض والمقاوم للمسيح والمسيحية  بأنهم أضداد ليس للمسيح فقط بل ولكل الناس لأنهم وقفوا ضد طريق الخلاص " الذين  قتلوا الرب يسوع وأنبياءهم واضطهدونا نحن وهم غير مرضين لله وأضداد لجميع  الناس (1تس2: 15). كما وُصف عدد كبير من القادة وغيرهم عبر التاريخ القديم  والحديث بلقب " ضد المسيح " بسبب مواقفهم المختلفة والمقاومة سواء من جهة العقيدة  المسيحية أو بسبب نظريات تفسيرية معينة. وفيما يلي ملخص لأهم هؤلاء من خلال ما سجله  لنا تاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية القديم والحديث، وما سجلته الكتب وغيرها من وسائل  المعرفة: 
(1) ضد المسيح والإمبراطورية الرومانية ؛ تحدث القديس يوحنا بالروح،كما بينا أعلاه، عن أضداد كثيرين للمسيح وكل  واحد منهم هو نموذج ورمز وصوره ضد المسيح الآتي في نهاية العالم. وقد تحقق إعلان  الوحي على مر التاريخ في انتيوخس ابيفانس مجسم ونموذج ضد المسيح في القديم، وتصور  بعض الآباء أنه سيمون الساحر. وكانت الإمبراطورية الرومانية في نظر المسيحيين في  القرون الأولى هي ضد المسيح وأباطرتها هم أضداد للمسيح والمسيحية الرومان من  كاليجولا إلى نيرون إلى دقلديانوس.. الخ. والذين كانوا اشد قسوة واكثر هولا على  المسيحيين والمسيحية وحاولوا استئصال المسيحية من جذورها. ففي سنة 40م أصدر جايوس  قيصر المعروف بكاليجولا أمرا بوضع تمثاله في الهيكل في أورشليم، وأرسل كتيبتين من  جنوده لتنفيذ هذا الأمر بالقوة وهنا تصور المسيحيون واليهود أن نبوة المسيح عن رجسة  الخراب (مت15: 24،16) قد تحققت. ولكن كاليجولا مات فجأة ولم ينفذ أمره! وفى سنة 64م  أضطهد نيرون المسيحيين بشدة وأتهمهم بحريق روما، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ أعتبر الكثيرون  من الآباء أن نيرون هو ضد المسيح. وقد أستمر ذلك حتى بعد موته! وظهرت نظرية تقول  أنه سيقوم من الموت ويكون هو ضد المسيح! وأعتقد كل من لاكتانيوس (240 -320م) وجيروم (340 -420م) واغسطينوس 354 -430م)، أن ضد المسيح هو نيرون القائم من الموت  والعائد إلى الحياة! ولما حاول الإمبراطور شارلمان (742 - 814 م) إعادة إحياء الإمبراطورية الرومانية ثانية  رأوا فيه ضد المسيح المذكور في نبوات سفر دانيال وسفر الرؤيا. وعندما غزا نابليون  بونابرت (1769 - 1821م) أوربا وحاول توحيدها رأوا فيه نفس ما رأوه  في شارلمان، ونفس الشيء حدث مع القيصر ولهيم Wilhem، وكذلك وصف كل من هتلر (1889 - 1945م) في ألمانيا، وموسيلينى (1899 - 1955م) في إيطاليا بسبب محاولاتهم أحياء  الإمبراطورية الرومانية. ونفس الشيء أيضا يقال عن السوق الأوربية المشتركة والتي  ينظرون إليها باعتبارها الإمبراطورية الرومانية العائدة إلى الحياة!! وما يسمى  بالنظام العالمي الجديد الذي يمهد لمجيء الوحش أحد أعضاء ما يسمى بالثالوث  الشيطانيالذي سيحكم العالم ضد حكم المسيح، وكذلك الكومبيوتر العملاق الذى يوجد  في المقر الرئيسي في بروكسل ببلجيكا والذي يقال أنه يضم معلومات عن كل شخص على وجه  الأرض ويدار بواسطة ثلاث مجموعات مكونة من ست (6) وحدات رقمية!!
(2) ولما ظهرت حركة الإصلاح البروتستانتية قالوا أن بابا روما هو ضد المسيح، وقال مارتن لوثر (1483- 1546م) أن النظام البابوي، كل بابوات روما، هو ضد  المسيح، وكانوا يصفون ضد المسيح بشخص مثل البابا. وما تزال هذه النظرة عند بعض  البروتستانت إلى بابا روما حتى اليوم!! بل ويصفون البابوية بأنها بابل الزانية التى  اضطهدت القديسين!! وبنفس الطريقة وصف الكاثوليك مارتن لوثر بأنه ضد المسيح!! ويقول  أحد الكتاب من الكنيسة الإنجيلية المشيخية " من يضطهد من؟ حقيقة أن  الكاثوليكية الرومانية متهمة باضطهاد الكثيرين. ولكن هذا الاتهام لا ينطبق علي  الكاثوليكية فقط، بل أيضا علي البروتستانت. فإذا كانت الكاثوليكية قد اضطهدت  البروتستانت، فهناك اضطهادات كثيرة ارتكبها البروتستانت ضد الكاثوليك - بل هناك الملايين من الجنود من كلا الطرفين قتلوا  في حرب الثلاثين عاما من 1618 - 1648 - بجانب اضطهاد الكنيستين لأصحاب مذهب أل  Anabaptists (الذين ينادون بقصر المعمودية علي الكبار دون  الأطفال) والهراطقة ". 
 وعندما حدثت الثورة الفرنسية وحاول رجالها بإيحاء من مفكرين من أمثال  فولتير القضاء على المسيحية سواء الكاثوليكية أو البروتستانتية، وحولوا كاتدرائية  نوتردام إلى معبد لعبادة العقل، نظر إليهم المؤمنين على أنهم ضد المسيح،  وقالوا
أن ضد المسيح أظهر نفسه. 
(3) كما وصف بعض رؤساء الدول من المعاصرين بأن كل منهم هو ضد المسيح لأسباب مختلفة ؛ فقد وصف ستالين في روسيا  الشيوعية والذي قتل 30 مليون نسمة من شعبه بسبب اضطهاده للمسيحية والدين عموما،  والديكتاتور الأسباني فرانشيسكو، وجون كيندى الذى كان أول رئيس كاثوليكي للولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية، بسبب تبعيته للكنيسة الرومانية،كما أن عددالأصوات التى حصل عليها من المرشحين في الحزب الديموقراطي (666) صوتاً،  وهنري كيسنجر بسبب أصله اليهودى وكونه أمريكي ونشاطه في مشكلة الشرق الأوسط وحسب  اسمه الأخير هو (666)، والملك الأسباني خوان كارلوس بسبب نسبه وسبب دخول أسبانيا  كالدولة العاشرة في السوق الأوربية المشتركة وقالوا أنه سيكون ملكا لأورشليم وحامى  حمى الكاثوليكية، وآية الله الخومينى بسب موقفة من أمريكا، والرئيس الأمريكي رونالد  ويلسون ريجان لأن كل اسم من أسمائه الثلاثةيتكون من ستة حروف Ronald Wilson Reagan كما أن رقم منزله في كاليفورنيا كان (666) علما  بأنه رجل متدين وقد قام بتحويل رقم منزله إلى 668، والرئيس السوفيتي ميخائيل  جورباتشوف أول رئيس روسي يؤيد حقوق الإنسان وبسبب تأييده للنظام العالمي الجديد  ولأن اسمه في الروسية هو " جوجرا باتشيف " والحروف الثلاثة الأولى من اسمه هي " جوج  " التى تقول النبوات أنه سيحارب إسرائيل، والرئيس العراقي صدام حسين الذى ينظرون  إليه باعتباره الوحش في سفري دانيال والرؤيا ولأنه يحاول أحياء الإمبراطورية  البابلية من جديد ويحاول إعادة بناء برج بابل، والرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات لأنه  وقع معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل سنة 1993م، السلام الذى يقولون أنه السلام الزائف  الذى سيستمر سبع سنوات، وكذلك العروسة، الدمية، الديناصور بارني لأنها تشبه الوحش  Dragon الأرجواني في سفر الرؤيا!! وعدى أبن الرئيس صدام  حسين لأنه أكثر شراسة من أبيه وهناك احتمال أن يكون الرئيس التالي له، والرئيس  الأمريكي كلينتون والرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك والرئيس السوري حافظ الأسد الذى يمثل  الملك السوري مضطهد اليهود أو ملك الشمال والملك حسين ملك الأردن، الراحل، لأنه  الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذى له علاقات ودية مع إسرائيل!! والأمير تشارلز ولى عهد  بريطانيا بسبب أصله الروماني!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

وهناك شخصيات معاصرة أيضا كثيرة أعطيت لقب ضد المسيح بسبب أعمالها وما  تدعيه لنفسها. وعلى سبيل المثال ؛ القس صان ميانج مونSun Myung Moon قائد الكنيسة الموحدة Unification Church ويدعى أنه المسيا ودخل السجن بسبب عدم دفعه  للضرائب ويتبعه أكثر من 000, 30 شخص من الأمريكيين. وجورو مهيراجي  Guru  Mahereji رئيس إرسالية النور الإلهي Divine Light Mession  والذي وعد بأن يعلن الله وأن يؤسس سلاما عالميا.  ويطلقون عليه لقب المعلم  الكامل وتضم جماعته 500 ألف أمريكي وأكثر من 8 مليون هندي.  والساحر  الأمريكي ديفيد كوبر David Cuper  والذي يعمل أعمال سحرية مبهرة والذي أوحى للناس  أنه أخفى تمثال الحرية  لمدة 15 دقيقة في وجود وكالات الأنباء والصحافة والتليفزيون،  كما أوحى  أيضا أنه اخترق سور الصين العظيم بجسده إلي جانب الأخر.
  وغير هؤلاء يوجد عدد كبير من المسحاء الكذبة في الوقت الحاضر والذي يصل   عددهم إلى الآلاف فقد نشرت مجلة " أخبار الحوادث " بتاريخ 23/ 3/ 1995 ص 25  تحت  عنوان: حرب شرسة جديدة تجتاح العالم " المسيخ الدجال " بالجملة "  احترسوا إنها حرب  جديدة تجتاح العالم، أبطالها بعض الدجالين والمتخلفين  دينيا وعقليا أطلقوا علي  أنفسهم الأنبياء الجدد أو المسيخ الدجال! وصل عدد  هؤلاء الدجالين إلى 50 ألف مسيخ  دجال من بينهم 500 في فرنسا! نوعية من  البشر أصبحت تشكل خطورة بالغة علي عشرات  الملايين من الأفراد.. تأثير خادع  وضلال اشد وطأة من اغتيال الشخص نفسه ممارسات  مجنونة تصل إلى حد الإغتصاب  والانتحار الجماعي وأفعال إجرامية غريبة 000 هذا وقد  اثبت القطاع العالمي  للأبحاث والدراسات حول المسيح الذي يراقبه " رونالد ديكون " إن  كل مدعي  النبوة أو المسيخ الدجال يجب أن يتمتع بوجه قريب الشبه من وجه السيد المسيح   ويجيد التحدث بطلاقة ومنطق وتسلسل منتظم، أيضا يجب أن يكون علي دراية  بأصول  الإنجيل، لا يبتسم كثيرا، ولا يأكل اللحوم وله مقدرة جنسية كبيرة  تفوق كل العامة  من البشر وأخيرا يأتي ببعض أعمال السحر أو ما يشابه ذلك  مثل شفاء المرضى  ".
  ومن هؤلاء " بيتر بولينو " الفرنسي الذي يعمل رجل مطافئ.فقد وقع له في   عام 93 حادث مروع ادخله في غيبوبة لمدة 3 أسابيع قام من بعدها يدعي النبوة  ويقول ان  في استطاعته رؤية الطالع والمستقبل أطلق علي نفسه " مصلح العالم "  وانه مندوب  المسيح علي الأرض 000!!
  ومن هؤلاء أيضا الأيسلندية " ميلاني نيلياك " المرأة التي بدأت نشاطها   عام 1989 واستمرت فيه حتى القي القبض عليها في يونيو 1994 بعد أن تمكنت  وبيدين من  حديد أن تسيطر وتجند 21 ألف فتاة انتحر منهن 400 فتاة. 
(4) وكان الفيلسوف الوثني بروفيرى  عدوا شديدا للمسيحية وحاول اقتلاعها من جذورها في كتابه ضد المسيحيين  "،  وكذلك اليهود الذين صلبوا المسيح وقتلوا يعقوب ابن زبدى ورجموا استيفانوس.  وفى  العصور الحديثة رفضت العقلانية الوحي والنبوات وبالتالي الكتاب المقدس  ككلمه الله،  وكانت ضدا شديدا للمسيح والمسيحية. ورفضت الشيوعية على مدى  70 سنه وجود الله من  الأساس واعتبرت الدين أفيون الشعوب وحرمت الكتاب  المقدس وسجنت وأعدمت  آلاف،بل  وملايين من المؤمنين بالمسيح بسبب إيمانهم، والفت كتاب أسمته " سفر   الإلحاد " يحارب ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ويحارب وجود الله ذاته وكل  الأديان التى  تؤمن بالله، فكانت بذلك اشد ضد للمسيح في القرن العشرين.

(5) ضد المسيح أو الخطر القادم من المريخ!!
ومن أعجب ما كتب عن ضد المسيح هو ما تقوله كتابات الهيئة الأمريكية  المعروفة ب UFOs  ونقله عنها أحد الكتاب، هنا في مصر، من أن ضد  المسيح ليس بشر ولن يولد من  امرأة بل سيأتي من الفضاء الخارجي ومن كوكب آخر لأنه  ببساطة يؤمن مثلهم  أن ضد المسيح هو ملاك الشيطان، الشيطان نفسه الذي سيظهر في شكل  إنسان،  ويقول " نخلص مما تقدم بنتيجة قوامها أن الدجال لم يولد ولن يولد فالولادة   أي التجسد من أعمال القدرة الإلهية وقد اقتضتها ضرورة إتمام عمل الفداء  ولا ضرورة  تقتضي الولادة للقيام بأعمال التضليل "!! ثم يقول مؤكدا " من  المحقق أن المسيح  الدجال هو الشيطان ذاته مستعلنا 000 ومن الكتب المقدسة  نعلم أن الشيطان عند  إستعلانه على الأرض كضد للمسيح سيتخذ من مدينة صور  اللبنانية مقرا له للسيطرة على  العالم كما سيتخذ من هيكل الله الذي في قلب  البحار (أي في مدينة صور الأممية) مسكنا  له، وسيجلس فيه في ترفع واستعلاء  ليطهر نفسه أنه إله "!! ويقول أنه سيستعلن في هيئة  جسمية منظورة ومرئية "  منتحلا اسم المسيح وصفته وهيئته لخداع البشر لكي يدان جميع  الذين لا  يقبلون الحق بل سروا بالإثم "!! ثم يقول أنه سيأتي على طبق طائر، مركبة   نارية سماوية لأنه يعتقد أن الأطباق الطائرة ما هي إلا مركبات كاروبيمية  ملائكية "  أننا ندق ناقوس الخطر، فالخطر قادم وضد المسيح على الأبواب وسوف  تستيقظ الدنيا ذات  يوم على نبأ هبوط طبق طائر أو مركبة نارية قرمزية في  مدينة صور " الزانية المنسية "  التي سوف يصير لها ملك على ملوك الأرض  عندما يملك عليها ضد المسيح كما جاء  بالأنبياء "!! بل ويرى أن السيد  المسيح نفسه سيأتي في مجيئه الثاني على طبق طائر  أيضا!! فيقول " والمحقق  كتابيا أن مركبات الكروبيم هي بحسب طبيعتها مركبات سمائية  طائرة، وعلى  إحدى هذه المركبات سوف يأتى رب المجد في مجيئه الثاني على سحاب السماء  "!!  ثم يحدد مجيئه أو نزوله " في منتصف ليلة 14/15 مايو سنة 2010م!!
  والسؤال الآن ؛ من هو ضد المسيح كما يتبين من الكتاب المقدس ومما قاله   معظم أباء الكنيسة عبر كل القرون والعصور، وما قاله علماء الكتاب المقدس،  في معظم  الطوائف الأساسية؟ 

5 - ضد المسيح وإسرائيل 
يجمع  معظم أباء الكنيسة والدارسين والمفسرين في كل العصور على أن ضد  المسيح هو  إنسان، شخص يهودي، سيولد كإنسان عادى من رجل وامرأة ثم يدعى بعد ذلك أنه   المسيح الحقيقي الذي ينتظره اليهود.
فقد  سبق الله ووعد، كما بينا سابقا، بأن نسل المرأة الذي هو نسل إبراهيم   واسحق ويعقوب وداود، الذي هو المسيح سيأتي ليخلص العالم من خلال تجسده،  مجيئه  بالجسد من بنى إسرائيل " ومنهم المسيح بالجسد ". وقد أنتظر اليهود  هذا المسيح  القادم، الذي سيولد منهم لمئات السنين، وقد تركز فكرهم لا في  خلاصهم من عقوبة  الخطية والموت الأبدي، بل تركز في خلاصهم وجمعهم من الأمم  وسيطرتهم على العالم وأن  يجعلهم يعيشون في سلام وأمان! وفسروا جميع نبوات  العهد القديم عن المسيح بصورة  حرفية بحتة، كما فعل التدبيريون بعد ذلك  (أنظر الفصل السادس)، ولما جاء السيد واشبع  الجموع بخمسة خبزات وسمكتين  آمنوا أنه هو الآتي " فلما رأى الناس الآية التي  صنعها يسوع قالوا أن هذا  هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي إلى العالم، وأما يسوع فإذ  علم انهم مزمعون أن  يأتوا ويختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكا انصرف أيضا إلي الجبل وحده  000 ولما وجدوه في  عبر البحر قالوا له يا معلم متى صرت هنا؟ أجابهم يسوع وقال الحق  الحق  أقول لكم انتم تطلبونني ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز   فشبعتم. اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي  يعطيكم ابن  الإنسان لان هذا الله الأب قد ختمه " (يو 14: 6،15،25-27).  وقال أمام بيلاطس  البنطى " مملكتي ليس من هذا العالم " (يو36: 18). ولما  وجدوا أن دعوته لا تهتم بما  يتمنون ويأملون قالوا "ماذا نصنع فان هذا  الإنسان يعمل آيات كثيرة أن تركناه هكذا  يؤمن الجميع به فيأتي الرومانيون  ويأخذون موضعنا وامتنا " (يو47: 11،48). ومن ثم  قرروا قتله!! 
E  ولا يزال اليهود حتى اليوم ينتظرون مجيء المسيح  الذي سيحقق لهم توقعاتهم  وأحلامهم! فيملك عليهم كابن داود المنتظر ويجمعهم من كل  الأمم ويعيد  أورشليم إلى ما كانت عليه، بل ويجعلها عاصمة العالم الروحية، وفى الوقت   الحالي يتوقعون قرب مجيئه، ويقول بعضهم أنه سيأتي قبل سنة 2000م!! ويقول  بعض  الربيين أن المسيح المنتظر سيبنى الهيكل، هيكل سليمان، أو ما يسمونه  حاليا بالهيكل  الثالث، ويعيد تقديم الذبائح الحيوانية عليه كما كانت أيام  موسى وسليمان..الخ (ملا  1: 3)! ويقول حاييم ريتشمان رئيس معهد الهيكل في  إسرائيل " بصرف النظر عن كون  الهيكل سيبنى قبل أو بعد ظهور المسيا، فالشخص  الذي سيأتي من نسل داود، الذي سيكون  إنساناً تاماً، والذي سيكون أعظم  معلم وجد في الوجود، والذي ستكون له القوة المسلمة  إليه ليعيد البشرية إلى  قيمها الروحية الأصلية ويعيد ربط كل شخص هو المسيا  ".
E  ونتيجة لحلم اليهود هذا وانتظارهم للمسيح " الآخر  الذي سيأتي من نفسه "  فقد شهد التاريخ اليهودي وشهدت التجمعات اليهودية في أوربا  وآسيا منذ  القرن الأول الميلادي وخلال العصور الوسطي الكثيرون الذين ادعوا وزعم كل   منهم أنه المسيح المنتظر!! وكانت نهايتهم جميعا واحدة وهي الفشل الذريع أو  الموت.  فقد ظهر في القرن الثاني الميلادي 24 شخصاً يهودياً أدعى كل منهم  أنه المسيح  المنتظر ومن أشهرهم باركوبه الذي أدعى أنه رئيس الأمة اليهودية  وملكها فانحاز  إليهاليهود  ضد الرومان وانتهى بالهلاك. وفى القرن الثاني عشر ظهر عشرة رجال  ادعى كل  منهم أنه المسيح، وكان من بين أولئك المسحاء الكذبة " داود الرائي " (1147   م) والتحق بهم عدد غفير من اليهود.. ومات كثيرون منهم بسبب الاضطهادات.  وفى عام  1250م ظهر ابراهام أبو العافية، وفى سنة 1502م ظهر أشير لاملين.  وكان أشهرهم سبتاي  تسيفي الذي أعلن نفسه انه المسيح عام 1664 م، وفى عام  1682م ظهر مردخاى الألماني  الذي هرب باتباعه ولم يعرف له مكان. وفى القرن  التاسع عشر ظهر في باريس رجل فرنسي  ادعى أنه المسيح ولم ينحز إليه إلا  عدداً قليل ثم أختفي مع أنصاره!!
E  ويؤمن اليهود أنه سيظهر فجأة في الهيكل ويجلب  السلام لإسرائيل ثم لكل  العالم. ويقول الكتاب أن ضد المسيح سيكون له نفس هذه  الصفات. فهو مسيح  كاذب، وسيأتي باسم نفسه، كما قال السيد المسيح " أنا قد أتيت باسم  أبى  ولستم تقبلونني أن أتى أخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه " (يو5: 43). فهو الآخر  أو  الذي يدعى أنه المسيح، المسيح الكذاب، والذي يسميه الكتاب ضد المسيح.  وعبارة ضد  المسيح في أصلها اليوناني Anti Christوتعنى  ضد المسيح وأيضا بديل المسيح. وهو إنسان كما كان المسيح  أيضا إنساناً،  فقد ولد المسيح في ملء الزمان من امرأة وكان مجربا مثلنا في كل شيء  بلا  خطية (غل4: 4؛ عب15: 4). وهكذا سيكون من يدعى أنه المسيح، المسيح الكاذب،  ضد  المسيح. فاليهود يتوقعون مسيا من نسل داود وليس ملاك من السماء، ولكن  المسيحيين هم  الذين يتوقعون المجيء الثاني للرب من السماء (1كو 47: 15).  والمسيح الكذاب سيظهر  لليهود على أنه المسيا الآتي من نسل داود، الموعود  نسل إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، ولن  يظهر للمسيحيين على أنه المسيح الآتي ثانية  من السماء. ومن ثم يدعوه الكتاب ب "  إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك " (1تس 3:  2). ويبدو أن عبارة إنسان الخطية مع  عبارة معصية الخراب التي سترتبط  بظهوره في الهيكل أوحت للبعض أنه سيولد من زنى، لذا  قال البعض أنه سيأتي  من شاب من سبط دان، كما حدد تاريخ ميلاده وختانه وظهوره وقد  مرت كل  التواريخ التي ذُكرت ولم يظهر شيء!! " بعد حرب يونية 1967م واستيلاء اليهود   على مدينة القدس حُبل بهذا الطفل نتيجة علاقة وقتية بين شاب يهودي (من  سبط دان  - تك 16: 49،17) - وغالبا كان هذا الشاب جندي في هذه الحرب  –  وشابة صغيرة في سن المراهقة، وولد هذا الإنسان  بعد تسعة شهور من آخر  يونية 1967م، أي في آخر مارس 1968م 000 فيوم 2أبريل هو يوم  ختان الطفل – معصية الخراب –  مسيح اليهود الكذاب 000 وجدير بالذكر أن هذا  الإنسان سيظل مجهولا ولن  يعرفه أحد من بنى البشر، فقط الله في سمواته، وكذلك على  الأرض الشيطان  الذي سيعده لساعة ظهوره في سن الثلاثين لخديعة العالم 000 ولابد أن  يكون  ظهوره في سن الثلاثين لكي يكون مطابق للنبوات.
 سنة ظهور المسيح الكذاب = مارس 1968 + 30 سنة = مارس - أبريل 1988م.
أي في وقت عيد فصح اليهود من 10 - 17 أبريل م. ".

E  وسيملك هذا الشخص في أورشليم مدة يصفها الكتاب في سفر الرؤيا بزمان   وزمانين ونصف زمان (رؤ14: 12) و " أثنين وأربعين شهرا " (5: 13) و" 1260  يوما "  (رؤ3: 11)، ثلاث سنوات ونصف. في أثناء هذه المدة، سواء كانت مدة  رمزية أو حرفية،  سيجلس في هيكل الله ويعطى لنفسه ألقاب السيد المسيح فيدعى  أنه المسيح وأنه إله  ويحاول أن يضل حتى لو أمكن المختارين! ثم يتحول إلى  تمجيد نفسه ويقوم بعمل معجزات  بخديعة الشيطان " ويصنع آيات عظيمة حتى انه  يجعل نارا تنزل من السماء على الأرض  قدام الناس، ويضل الساكنين على الأرض  بالآيات التي أعطى أن يصنعها أمام الوحش "  (رؤ13: 11،14). وسينخدع فيه  ويصدقه ويجرى وراءه ويؤمن به بعض من اليهود ويرفضه  المؤمنون. ثم يتحول إلى  محاربة " وأعطى أن يصنع حربا مع القديسين ويغلبهم وأعطى  سلطانا على كل  قبيلة ولسان وأمة " (رؤ13: 7)، " وحينئذ سيستعلن الأثيم الذي الرب  يبيده  بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه، الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات   وعجائب كاذبة، وبكل خديعة الإثم في الهالكين لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى  يخلصوا.  ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب "  (2تس8:  2-11).

  ومع عدم موافقتنا على تحديد زمن محدد للمجيء الثاني وظهور ضد المسيح   ونهاية العالم، لأنها ضد ما قاله السيد المسيح، نقول أن كثيرين من الأباء  قالوا  أن ضد المسيح، أو المسيح الكذاب يأتى من سبط دان وذلك بسبب  نبوة يعقوب عن  سبط دان القائلة " دان يدين شعبه كأحد أسباط إسرائيل. يكون  دان حية على الطريق  افعوانا على السبيل يلسع عقبي الفرس فيسقط راكبه إلي  الوراء " (تك17: 49،18)، وعدم  ذكر سبط دان نهائيا في سفر الرؤيا ضمن أسباط  إسرائيل الأثنى عشر واستبداله بمنسي  ابن يوسف (رؤيا 7).
E  وهكذا وجد أضداد كثيرين للمسيح والمسيحية وسوف  يأتي ضد المسيح الرئيسي في  المستقبل قبل المجيء الثاني للمسيح والدينونة وسيرى منه  المؤمنون كل ما  سبق أن كتب عنه في سفر دانيال والعهد الجديد. 
  وسوف تحدث حروب بين جنود المسيح وبين ضد المسيح وجنوده وستنتهي في   النهاية بإبادة المسيح لهذا الدجال ضد المسيح ونرى في نهاية كل حديث عن ضد  المسيح  أن المسيح قد حطمه وأباده. ففي رؤيا دانيال يقول الملاك لدنيال عن  فناء ضد المسيح  أو القرن الصغير " فيجلس الدين وينزعون عنه سلطانه ليفنوا  ويبيدوا
(أي  العشرة ملوك ضد المسيح وكل ما يتصل بالمملكة الرابعة) إلى المنتهى  ".  يقول يوحنا الرائي " هؤلاء الملوك العشرة " سيحاربون الحمل " المسيح "  والحمل  يغلبهم لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك ". ويقول القديس بولس بالروح "  الذي الرب يبيده  بنفخه فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه".
E  وما اجمل هذه الصورة التي نرى فيها المسيح منتصرا  على الشر في وقت  النهاية إذ أنه خرج غالبا ولكي يغلب لان أزمنة الأمم قد انتهت وجاء  زمن رد  كل شئ في الأبدية. يقول يوحنا الرائي " ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة إذا فرس  أبيض  والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب. وعيناه كلهيب  نار وعلى رأسه  تيجان كثيرة وله اسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو. وهو  متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى  اسمه كلمة الله والأجناد الذين في السماء  كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض لابسين بزا  ابيض ونقيا ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماضي  لكي يضرب به الأمم وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد وهو  يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب  الله القادر على كل شئ. وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب  ملك الملوك ورب  الأرباب " (رؤ 11: 19-16).


 (1)     0*) أعتمدنا  في دراستنا لهذا الفصل على عدد كبير من ملفات الإنترنت Internet تحت عناوين Antichrist
 , The Beast , The number of the  Beast & The Messaiah وذلك إلى جانب المراجع الأساسية التالية :
1 - القس  عبد المسيح بسيط " أعجاز الوحى والنبوة في سفر دانيال ".
2 - القمص  تادرس يعقوب ملطى " تفسير سفر دانيال ".
3 - نيافة  الأنبا ديسقورس الأسقف العام " بحث في تفسير المعادلات الحسابية الزمنية التى في  سفر دانيال ".
4 - ب ج  أوروببيزا " 99 سببا من أجلها لا نعرف متى يأتى المسيح.
5 - مجدى  صادق " السيح الدجال الخطر القادم " و " هل ولد المسيح الدجال ؟ ".
6  – الأبيل إسحق المحرقى " المملكة الدجالية ونهاية  العالم ".
7  – القس صموئيل مشرقى " مبتدأ الأوجاع.
8 -  The False Christs and the True
9 -  False Christs and False Prophets 
10 - Rev. Barry Gritters The Antichrist  
11 - Kathy McKinney Will Jews Accept  Anticchrist as Their Massiah ?
12 -  Millenium Fever : False Chris5ts 13 – ؟Timothy A Southall Who is The Antichrist  
14  –The Aantichrist Have You Seen this man 15 - The  Antichrist
16 -  The Anttichrist : Coming Leader of the World
17  –David r. Main,  The Rise of the Religion of Anti Christism


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الرابع*

*تاريخ وكيفية تحديد زمن المجيء الثاني(1)*


*1- تاريخ تحديد زمن المجيء الثاني *
*لم يحدد السيد المسيح اليوم أو الساعة التي سيأتي فيهما في مجيئه الثاني  بل قال مؤكداً " وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا ملائكة السماوات إلا  أبى وحده " (مت 24: 36)، " فاسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن  الإنسان " (مت 25: 13). وقبل صعوده مباشرة قال لتلاميذه " ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في  سلطانه " (أع1: 7). وقال القديس بولس بالروح في حديثه عن المجيء الثاني مؤكدا  ما سبق أن قاله السيد المسيح " وأما الأزمنة والأوقات فلا حاجة لكم أيها الاخوة أن اكتب إليكم عنها  لأنكم انتم تعلمون بالتحقيق أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجيء " (1 تس 1: 5و2). وهكذا كرر السيد المسيح وتلاميذه عبارات: *
*E " اسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعلمون في أية ساعة  يأتي ربكم " (مت 24: 42).*
*E " انظروا اسهروا وصلوا لأنكم لا تعلمون متى  يكون الوقت " (مر 13: 33).*
*E " اسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب  البيت امساء أم نصف الليل أم صياح الديك أم صباحا " (مر13: 35).*
*E " وما أقوله لكم أقوله للجميع اسهروا " (مر 13:  37).*
*E " اسهروا إذا وتضرعوا في كل حين لكي تحسبوا أهلا  للنجاة من جميع هذا المزمع أن يكون وتقفوا قدام ابن الإنسان " (لو21:  36).*
*E " وأما انتم أيها الاخوة فلستم في ظلمة حتى  يدرككم ذلك اليوم كلص"(1تس 5: 4).*
*E " ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب الذي  فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها "  (2بط 3: 10).*
*E " ها أنا آتى كلص طوبى لمن يسهر ويحفظ  ثيابه لئلا يمشي عريانا فيروا عريته "(رؤ 16: 15).*
* لم يحدد السيد لا الزمن ولا اليوم ولا الساعة التي سيأتي فيها حتى لا  يتكاسل الإنسان ولا تتأثر حياته العادية ولا يتأثر مجرى التاريخ البشرى..الخ. وقد  توقع *
*المؤمنون، منذ أيام الرسل، أن هذا المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح سيتم في  أيامهم نظر لأن عبارات السيد لم تشر بالمرة إلى أي زمن محدد أو وقت معين لكي يظل  الإنسان في حالة استعداد دائم من وقت ميلاده إلى يوم رحيله عن هذا  العالم.*
* وبناء على ما سبق فقد كان هناك توقع دائم للمجيء الثاني حتى في أيام  الرسل أنفسهم. ففي سنة 53م وقبل أن تكتب معظم أسفار العهد الجديد كان هناك توقع  دائم وانتظار لمجيء المسيح في ذلك الوقت لدرجة أن أهل تسالونيكى قد وصلتهم إشاعة  تقول أن مجيء المسيح كان على الأبواب، فكتب لهم القديس بولس بالروح قائلا " ثم  نسألكم أيها الاخوة من جهة مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح واجتماعنا إليه أن لا تتزعزعوا  سريعا عن ذهنكم ولا ترتاعوا لا بروح ولا بكلمة ولا برسالة كأنها منا أي أن يوم  المسيح قد حضر " (2تس1: 2و2).*
* ومع ذلك وعلى الرغم من كلام السيد المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله وتحذيره لهم  من حساب الوقت والأزمنة أو تحديد يوم أو ساعة لمجيئه إلا أنه قد وجد أفراد أو  جماعات في كل عصر من العصور تصوروا أنهم قادرون، من خلال الحسابات الموجودة في سفر  دانيال النبي إلى جانب سفر الرؤيا وأحيانا سفر حزقيال، على تحديد الوقت الذي سيأتي  فيه المسيح وحدد بعضهم السنة، وحدد بعضهم الفصل من السنة، بل والشهر، وحدد بعضهم  اليوم، كما حدد بعضهم الساعة!!*
* وقد اعتمد كل الذين حددوا زمن محدد، في الأغلب على ثلاث نظريات أو  افتراضات هي: *
*: النظرية الأولى ؛ والتي قامت على أساس أن الله خلق الأرض في ستة أيام واستراح في اليوم  السابع، وتقول أن الستة أيام بالنسبة لله تساوى ستة آلاف سنة، ومن ثم تكون مدة حياة  الإنسان على الأرض هي ستة آلاف سنة، يأتي بعدها اليوم السابع، أو يوم الراحة، والذي  يعنى عند البعض المُلك الألفي الحرفي للسيد المسيح على الأرض، ويعنى عند البعض  الأخر الراحة في الحياة الأبدية. وقد بنيت هذه النظرية على أساس حساب الأجيال من  آدم إلى نوح ومن نوح إلى إبراهيم ومن إبراهيم إلى موسى ثم إلى داود وسبى بابل ثم  إلى تجسد السيد المسيح ثم تصل إلى المجيء الثاني حوالي سنة 2000م!!*
*: النظرية الثانية ؛ والتي قامت على أساس عمليات حسابية للأرقام المذكورة في سفر دانيال ص 8  و11و12.*
*: النظرية الثالثة ؛ والتي فسرت مددا حقيقية، أيام، حدثت بالفعل في الكتاب المقدس بأسلوب  رمزي، مثل قول " الرب لموسى اذهب إلي الشعب وقدسهم اليوم وغدا وليغسلوا ثيابهم  ويكونوا مستعدين لليوم الثالث لأنه في اليوم الثالث ينزل الرب أمام عيون جميع  الشعب على جبل سيناء " وافترضت أن كل يوم من هذه الأيام يرمز لألف سنة، ثم تحسب  اليومين الأولين بألفي سنة من تجسد المسيح إلى مجيئه الثاني!! أما اليوم الثالث  فتفترض أنه يعنى المدة التي تلي المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح!! *

*1- ستة أيام الخلق ونهاية العالم بعد ستة آلاف سنة  من آدم *
*كان هناك اعتقاد واسع منذ القرون الأولى يقول ؛ بما أن الله خلق العالم  في ستة أيام واستراح في اليوم السابع، وبما أن اليوم عند الله يساوى 1000 سنة، كما  يقول الكتاب " إن يوما واحدا عند الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة كيوم واحد " (2بط3: 8)،  هكذا أيضا سينتهي العالم بعد ستة آلاف سنة من خليقة آدم وبعد ذلك تبدأ راحة الرب في  اليوم السابع الذي يرى البعض أنه المُلك الألفي الحرفي ويرى البعض الآخر أنه  الأبدية. وكان على رأس هؤلاء إريناؤس (120- 202م) وهيبوليتوس (170-235م) ولاكتانيوس (أواخر ق3م) وفيكتورينوس (أواخر  ق3م). ويمثل رأى هؤلاء ما جاء في الرسالة المعروفة برسالة برنابا (حوالي سنة 100م  - وكاتبها ليس هو برنابا الرسول المتوفى حوالي سنة  60م) والتي يقول كاتبها " انتبهوا يا أولادي إلي هذه الكلمات أن الله أتم عمل  يديه في ستة أيام. هذا يعني أن الله سيقود خلال ستة آلاف سنة كل شئ إلي تمامه. كل  يوم يعني عنده ألف سنة. هوذا يوم كألف سنة. في ستة أيام أي في ستة آلاف سنة سيتم  الكل، واستراح في اليوم السابع " (ف 15: 4- 5). *
* ولكن هؤلاء الأباء حسبوا الستة آلاف سنة بحساب الترجمة السبعينية ورأوا  أن السيد المسيح قد وُلد بعد خليقة آدم بحوالي 5500 سنة، وليس ب 4004م كما حسب  البعض فيما بعد، وتصوروا أن نهاية الستة آلاف سنة ستكون سنة 500 م!!  وليس سنة 2000م كما يتصور البعض! وعلى ذلك فقد اعتقد هيبوليتوس أن المسيح سيأتي بعد  250 سنة، من كتابته لأقواله هذه، وأعتقد لاكتانيوس أن العالم سينتهي بعد  200 سنة من وقت كتابته لذلك، أي سنة 500 م!! وتصور أبن كاتب  قيصر، من القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي، في تفسيره لسفر الرؤيا، أن المسيح سيأتي ويبدأ  الملك الألفي في نهاية الألف السابعة للعالم، أي سنة  1499م!!*
* وكان أول من أستخدم هذه الطريقة في العصور الحديثة، في القرن السابع  عشر هو رئيس الأساقفة الأيرلندي جيمس آشر (1581 - 1656م) اعتمادا على ما جاء في سفر التكوين، بحسب  الترجمة العبرية " هذه مواليد سام لما كان سام ابن مئة سنة ولد  ارفكشاد بعد الطوفان بسنتين وعاش سام بعدما ولد ارفكشاد خمس مئة سنة رئيس الأساقفة  الأيرلندي آشر*
*وولد بنين وبنات وعاش ارفكشاد خمسا وثلاثين سنة وولد شالح  " (تك10: 11،13) ووصل إلى أن آدم قد خلق قبل المسيح ب 4000 سنة، وبما أن السيد  المسيح قد ولد بالجسد سنة 4 ق م تكون السنة التي خُلق فيها آدم هي سنة 4004 ق م،  وأن الطوفان حدث سنة 2350 ق م. وتصور آشر أن العالم سينتهي بعد خلق آدم ب 6000 سنة،  أي سنة 1996م!!*
* واستمر العمل بهذا التأريخ الكتابي حتى جاء داروين وعلماء الجيولوجيا  (علم طبقات الأرض) والبيولوجيا (علم الأحياء) والأركيولوجي (علم الآثار) الذين  أكدوا أن العالم مخلوق قبل ذلك بكثير، ويرجع العلماء بتاريخ الحضارات الإنسانية إلى  ما بين 14,000 و30,000 سنة. كما يفسر أكثر علماء الكتاب المقدس أيام الخليقة بستة  حقبات وليست أيام حرفية. بل وإذا افترضنا أن اليوم عند الله يساوى ألف سنة فبلا شك  ستكون أيام الخليقة ستة آلاف سنة وليست ستة أيام حرفية!! ومعنى هذا أنه يمكن للحياة  البشرية أن تستمر على الأرض بهذا المفهوم أكثر من 6000,000 سنة!! كما أنه لا يوجد  أي تاريخ محقق ومؤكد قبل داود النبي لعدم وجود حضارات معاصرة كان لها تاريخ تأكد  منه العلماء. *
* ومع ذلك ما يزال البعض متمسك بهذا التأريخ حتى اليوم وتقول إحصائية أنه  يوجد واحد بين كل خمسة أمريكان متمسك به. *
* ويعد التدبيريون (ويمثلون أكثر من 9.5 % من البروتستانت) والسبتيون  وشهود يهوه والمورمون، في العصر الحديث، من أكثر الفرق التي تتمسك بهذا النظرية.  وتتلخص هذه النظرية في الآتي: *
*1 - الوقت من خلق آدم إلى الطوفان كان 1657سنة (تك 3: 5 - 29؛6: 7): *
*من خلق آدم إلى ولادة شيث 130 سنة*
*ثم إلى ولادة انوش 105 سنة *
*وإلى ولادة قينان 90 سنة *
*وإلى ولادة مهللئيل 70 سنة*
*وإلى ولادة يارد 65 سنة *
*وإلى ولادة اخنوخ 162 سنة*
* وإلى ولادة متوشالح 65 سنة*
*وإلى ولادة لامك 187 سنة*
*وإلى ولادة نوح 182 سنة*
*وإلى الطوفان 600 سنة *
*2 - ومن الطوفان إلى عهد الله مع إبراهيم في كنعان  حسبما جاء في (تك10: 11-32و1: 12-7) 427 سنة: *
*من بدء الطوفان إلى ولادة ارفكشاد ابن سام 2 سنة*
*وإلى ولادة شالح 35 سنة*
*وإلى ولادة عابر 30 سنة*
*وإلى ولادة فالج 34 سنة*
*وإلى ولادة رعو 30 سنة *
*وإلى ولادة سروج 32 سنة *
*وإلى ولادة ناحور 30 سنة *
*وإلى ولادة تارح 20 سنة *
*وإلى موت تارح عندما كان عمر أبنه إبراهيم 75 سنة ثم عبر عندئذٍ نهر  الفرات إلى أرض الموعد 205 سنة*
*3- ومن عهد الله مع إبراهيم إلى  الخروج حسب ما جاء في (خروج 40: 12 و41 وغلاطية 17: 3) 430 سنة.  *
*4  - ومن الخروج إلى ابتداء العمل في الهيكل 480  سنة، فقد استغرق تيه بنو إسرائيل في البرية في طريقهم إلى أرض كنعان 40 سنة،  أعقبها 6 سنوات القتال مع الكنعانيين قبل قسمة الأرض للإسرائيليين عن يد يشوع بن  نون (يش 5: 14-10وعدد1: 1و11: 10و12و16: 12و1: 13-30). وكان بناء الهيكل قد بدأ كما  يقول سفر الملوك الأول " في السنة الأربع مئة والثمانين لخروج بنى إسرائيل من أرض  مصر، في السنة الرابعة لملك سليمان على إسرائيل، في شهر زيو، وهو الشهر الثاني، أنه  أبتدأ في بناء بيت الرب ". ثم ملك سليمان بعد ذلك ستاً وثلاثين سنة (1مل 1: 6و2).  فمن عهد الله مع إبراهيم إلى الخروج 430 سنة ومن الخروج إلى ابتداء الهيكل 480  سنة.*
*5 - ومن بناء الهيكل إلى نبوخذ نصر 406 سنة *
*من بدأ بناء الهيكل وموت سليمان وملك رحبعام 36 سنة *
*وإلى ملك آبيا 17 سنة *
*وإلى ملك آسا 3 سنوات*
*وإلى ملك يهوشافاط 41 سنة *
*وإلى ملك يهورام 25 سنة *
*وإلى ملك اخزيا 8 سنين*
*وإلى ملك عثليا 1 سنة *
*وإلى ملك يوآش 6 سنين *
*وإلى ملك امصيا 40 سنة *
*وإلى ملك عزيا 29 سنة*
*وإلى ملك يوثام 52 سنة*
*وإلى ملك آحاز 16 سنة*
*وإلى ملك حزقيا 16 سنة*
*وإلى ملك منسى 29 سنة*
*وإلى ملك آمون 55 سنة*
*وإلى ملك يوشيا 2 سنة*
*وإلى ملك يهوآحاز 31 سنة*

*6 - من نبوخذ نصر إلى ميلاد المسيح بالجسد 601  سنة.*
* وهكذا وصلوا إلى أن المدة بين خلق آدم وميلاد المسيح بالجسد 4000 سنة،  ورأى البعض منهم أن التاريخ الفعلي لميلاد السيد المسيح هو سنة 4 ق م، ومن ثم قالوا  أن المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح سيتم سنة 1996م!! ورأى البعض الآخر في التاريخ  المعمول به حاليا نهاية أل 6000 سنة، ومن ثم فسيكون المجيء الثاني من وجهة نظرهم في  نهاية سنة 2000م أو بداية سنة 2001م!!*
* ولكن يجب أن نعرف أن سلسلة الأنساب الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس لا  تسجل أية تواريخ أو فترات زمنية محددة وتواريخها تقديرية وليست مؤكدة لأنها تعتمد  فقط على الأجيال وليس على التواريخ، ولا تسجل كل المواليد، وفى حالات كثيرة لا يعنى  فيها لقب أبن أن المنسوب إليه هو أبيه، مثل المسيح أبن داود، كما تحذف بعض الأسماء  بسبب خطايا أصحابها أو لأسباب أخرى (1أخ 23 ومت 1).*
* ويشيع هذا الرأي أيضاً في بعض الكتابات التي كتبت مؤخرا حيث يقول أحدها  " ومن الإعلانات الرمزية أيضا والتي تشير إلي أن العالم سوف ينتهي بعد ستة آلاف سنة  من خلق آدم ذاك الإعلان الذي فيه يقول الرب: ستة أيام تعمل وتصنع جميع عملك وأما  اليوم السابع ففيه سبت للرب إلهك 000 لان في ستة أيام صنع الرب السماء والأرض  والبحر وكل ما فيها واستراح في اليوم السابع " (خر9: 20-11). لأن الرب لا  يتباطأ عن وعده بشأن راحة اليوم السابع. لأن يوما واحدا عند الله كألف سنة وألف سنة  كيوم واحد.*
* هذا وقد جاء في كتابات بولس رسول الأمم العظيم ما يعد مصادقة علي هذا  التفسير بقوله: " أن الرب قال في موضع عن السابع هكذا واستراح الله في اليوم السابع  من جميع أعماله، والذي دخل راحته (أي الإنسان) استراح هو أيضا من أعماله كما الله  من أعماله (العبرانيين 4: 3 –10). فبولس الرسول يري أنه كما أن الله أتم عمله  في ستة أيام واستراح في اليوم السابع هكذا ينبغي أيضا أن يتم الإنسان عمله قبل أن  يدخل الراحة. فكأن بولس الرسول يقول أن العالم سوف ينتهي بعد ستة أيام أي  بعد ستة آلاف سنه لأن يوم الراحة للإنسان كما هو اليوم السابع فيه يستعلن ملكوت  السموات ". *
* علما بأن القديس بولس لا يشير من بعيد أو من قريب إلى الستة أيام أو  الستة آلاف سنة، إنما تحدث عن الراحة السماوية مع المسيح بالمقارنة بالراحة الأرضية  التي لم يقصدها الله في مشورته الإلهية.*

*2- سفر دانيال وتحديد الأزمنة وسنة المجيء الثاني*
* اعتمد كل الذين حددوا نهاية محددة للمجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم بالدرجة  الأولى على الحسابات التي وردت في سفر دانيال النبي في الآيات التالية: *
*E " فسمعت قدوسا (أي ملاك) واحدا يتكلم فقال قدوس  واحد لفلان المتكلم إلي متى الرؤيا من جهة المحرقة الدائمة ومعصية الخراب لبذل  القدس والجند مدوسين فقال لي إلي ألفين وثلاث مئة صباح ومساء فيتبرأ  القدس " (دا13: 8،14). *
*E " وتقوم منه اذرع وتنجس المقدس الحصين وتنزع  المحرقة الدائمة و تجعل الرجس المخرب " (دا13: 11). *
*E " فسمعت الرجل اللابس الكتان (ملاك) الذي من فوق  مياه النهر إذ رفع يمناه ويسراه نحو السماوات وحلف بالحي إلي الأبد انه إلي  زمان وزمانين ونصف فإذا تم تفريق أيدي الشعب المقدس تتم كل هذه.  وأنا (دانيال) سمعت وما فهمت فقلت يا سيدي ما هي أخر هذه؟ فقال  اذهب يا دانيال لان الكلمات مخفية ومختومة إلي وقت النهاية... ومن وقت إزالة  المحرقة الدائمة وإقامة رجس المخرب ألف ومئتان وتسعون يوما. طوبى لمن  ينتظر ويبلغ إلي الإلف والثلاث مئة والخمسة والثلاثين يوما. أما أنت  فاذهب إلي النهاية فتستريح وتقوم لقرعتك في نهاية الأيام " (دا7:  12-13).*
* وقد ربط معظم الدارسين بين ارتباط هذه الأرقام، التي حولها البعض إلى  حسابات عويصة، وبين القرن الصغير أو ملك الشمال الذي يضع " معصية الخراب "  أو " الرجس المخرب " و يتسبب في " إزالة المحرقة الدائمة " من  المذبح، من جهة، وبين قول السيد المسيح في إشارته إلى دمار أورشليم ونهاية العالم  في قوله " فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة حيث لا  ينبغي*
*" في المكان المقدس " (مت24: 15) ليفهم القارئ فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية إلي الجبال "  (مر13: 14). ووصل البعض إلى نظريات تقول أن هذه الأيام تعنى في المفهوم النبوي  لنبوات الكتاب المقدس سنين، واعتبروا أن ال2300 صباح ومساء هي 2300 سنة نبوية!! وأن  " زمان وزمانين ونصف " تعنى ثلاث سنوات ونصف، والسنة النبوية تساوى 360 يوم!  ومن ثم تكون الثلاث سنوات 1260 يوم، ثم عادوا وحولوا الأيام إلى سنوات مرة أخرى  فصارت ال 1260يوم 1260 سنة!! كما حولوا ال1290 يوم إلى 1290 سنة، وال1350 يوم إلى  1350 سنة!! وقالوا أن هذه السنوات تبدأ من وقت إزالة المحرقة الدائمة من الهيكل  وتوقف العبادة فيه وتنتهي بالمجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح والمُلك الألفي أو نهاية  العالم!! *
* وقد توقفت العبادة في الهيكل تاريخيا ثلاث مرات ؛ المرة الأولى عندما  دمر الملك البابلي نبوخذ نصر الهيكل وأحرقه بالنار سنة 586 ق م وتوقفت العبادة فيه  حوالي 70 سنة، والمرة الثانية عندما دنسه الملك السوري انتيوخس ابيفانس  الرابع وأوقف العبادة فيه حوالي ثلاث سنوات ونصف (في الفترة من أول سنة 167 إلى  أخر165 ق م)، والمرة الثالثة عندما دمر القائد الروماني تيطس فسبسيانوس الهيكل سنة  70م وتوقفت العبادة فيه تماما وما تزال حتى الآن.*
* وقد حدد، أصحاب هذه النظرية، سنة محددة للرجس المخرب، سواء كان قد دمر  فيها الهيكل أو تدنس أو لمجرد دخول أحد القواد أورشليم دون أن يمس الهيكل أو لبناء  مباني دينية أخرى على أنقاضه، فقال بعضهم أنها السنة التي دمر فيها نبوخذ نصر  الهيكل ورأى البعض الأخر أنها السنة التي عاد فيها اليهود إلى أورشليم بقرار من  الملك الفارسي كورش (حوالي 539 ق م) أو السنة التي عادت فيها الدفعة الثانية بقيادة  عزرا الكاهن والكاتب (سنة 457 ق م)، وقال غيرهم أنها السنة التي دخل فيها الإسكندر  الأكبر مدينة أورشليم (سنة 334 ق م)، وقال آخرون أنها السنة التي توقفت فيها سيادة  الدولة الرومانية (سنة 476 م) وسادت فيها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية البابوية، وقال فريق  آخر أنها السنوات التي بني فيها جامع قبة الصخرة (666 - 691م) أو المسجد الأقصى (705 - 715 م). *
* كما ظهرت نظريات كثيرة وأقوال كثيرة عن السنة التي تصل إليها هذه  الأرقام والحسابات، وتراوحت بين سنة 500 ميلادية، وسنة خلع نابليون لبابا روما عن  الكرسي البابوي، ووصلت إلى حوالي سنة 2023م!! وكانت هذه النظريات قد بدأت في الظهور  ابتداء من بداية القرن الثالث الميلادي وزادت بشدة في القرون أ ﻠ 17و18 و19 وبلغت قمتها في نهاية القرن العشرين،  وخاصة في التسعينات!!*
* وفيما يلي أهم من قالوا بهذه النظريات عبر تاريخ المسيحية: *
*(1) وليم ميلر: *
* كان وليم ميلر (1782 - 1849م) مزارع وواعظ أمريكي بسيط وقد أعلن أن  المسيح سيأتي ثانيه في أيامه وقد أسس حركة عرفت بالميلرية Millerism أو الميلريين Millerites، الذين خرج منهم مجموعة من الفرق التي ركزت على  دراسة الرؤى والنبوات دراسة حرفية بحتة ومن ثم كان محور عقائدها هو المجيء الثاني  للسيد المسيح. وقد درس ميلر الكتاب المقدس دراسة حرفية بدون الاستعانة  ميلر*
*بأي كتب تفسيرية أو تاريخية! وبدون أي خلفية دينية سوى أنه أعتمد على  الكتاب المقدس واستعان بأحد فهارس الكتاب المقدس فقط، فهرس كرودين، وركز على دراسة  النبوات وفسرها حسب فهمه الخاص وبأسلوب حرفي بحت دون أي اعتبار للأسلوب الرمزي  والمجازى المتبع في كثير من آيات الكتاب المقدس، خاصة في النبوات والرؤى، وقد خرج  من دراسته الخاصة للكتاب المقدس بالآتي: *
* " أؤمن أن يسوع سيأتي ثانية إلى هذه الأرض وأنه سيأتي على سحاب  السماء.*
*أؤمن أنه سيأخذ ملكوته الذي سيكون أبديا وسيملك القديسين المملكة إلى  الأبد. أؤمن أنه في مجيء المسيح الثاني سيقام جسد كل قديس رحل 000 وأن القديسين  الذين سيكونون أحياء على الأرض عند مجيئه سيتغيرون من أجساد فانية إلى أجساد خالدة  000 وسيخطفون ليلاقوا الرب في الهواء 000 أومن أنه عندما يأتي المسيح سيهلك أجساد  الأشرار بالنار 000 أؤمن أنه عندما تطهر الأرض بالنار سيملك المسيح مع قديسيه على  الأرض ويسكنون فيها إلى الأبد. أؤمن أن الله قد كشف الزمن [ عندما يحدث ذلك ]  000 [ وأن ] الزمن يمكن أن يعرفه كل الذين يرغبون أن يفهموا وأن يكونوا  مستعدين لمجيئه. وأنا مقتنع تماما أنه سيأتي فيما بين  21 مارس 1843 و21 مارس 1844م بحسب النظام اليهودي لحساب الوقت ".  *
* وحسب ميلر أل 2,300 سنة من سنة 457 ق.م السنة التي عاد فيها عزرا  الكاهن والكاتب إلى أورشليم، وخصم أل 457 من 2300 ووصل إلى أن المسيح سيأتي سنة  1843م ثم عدل هذه التواريخ ثانية، ووصل بها إلى سنة 1844م!! وحسب المدة الثانية ال  (1290) يوم على أنها 1290 سنة وبدأها من سنة 508م، سنة انتهاء السيادة الرومانية  وبداية سيادة البابوية الكاثوليكية، في نظرهم، ودخل في مجموعة حسابات معقدة حتى وصل  بها أيضا لنفس التاريخ ؛ 1843م، ثم 1844م!! مع ملاحظة أن البدايتين لا علاقة  لهما بتدنيس الهيكل!!*
* وكان قد ظهر مشهد لوابل من نيازك رائعة سنة 1833م مما أعطى لهذه الحركة  دفعة قوية للأمام وقد أستمر التوقع حتى 21 مارس 1844م. ولما لم يأت المسيح وفشلت  نبوته وتوقعاته أنهارت الحركة ‍‍‍وأعلن ميلر صراحة فشله وخيبة أمله ودعى ذلك العام  (سنة 1844م) من خصومه بعام " خيبة الأمل "!! ويصف أحد اتباع ميلر تلك الأيام التي  أعقبت فشل هذه النبوات بقوله " صار العالم فرحا بورطة الأنبياء القدماء، وكانت  سخرية وتهكم المتهكمين لا يطاقان "!!*
* وفى اليوم التالي لإعلان ميلر عن فشل توقعاته زعم أحد اتباعه ويدعى  حيرام إيدسون Hiram  Edson أنه رأى في رؤيا أن السيد المسيح، كاهننا الأعظم،  يدخل قدس الأقداس في المقدس السماوي، وزعم ان ذلك يعنى أن نبوة ال2300 يوم قد بدأت  بالفعل في يوم الكفارة السماوي!!*
* وبعد ميلر ظهرت مجموعات دينية صغيرة، أدفنتستية، متعددة، في أمريكا  وأوربا، تنادى بقرب هذا المجيء، وأنه سيأتي سنة 1873! أو سنة 1874! وركزوا في  تعليمهم على المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح وقدسوا يوم السبت، ومن ثم فقد اصبحوا  معروفين بالسبتيين أيضاً أو مجيء اليوم السابع. *
* ثم قام كثيرون يصححون التاريخ الذي افترضه ميلر أو يعدلوه، ولما  فشلت كل توقعاتهم زعموا أن المسيح قد جاء بالفعل ولكن بشكل غير مرئي!! ومن  هؤلاء مجموعة تأسست في بروكلين بنيويورك بقيادة جورج ستورس ونشرت بعد  سنة 1870م مجلة باسم " فاحص الكتاب المقدس " عرضوا فيها أفكارهم التي تنادى  بأن المسيح قد جاء خفية، بشكل غير مرئي!! ونشرت مجموعة أخرى في أوكلاند بكاليفورنيا  مجلة باسم " البوق الأخير " ونادت بأن المسيح عاد ثانية بصورة غير مرئية في سبعينات  القرن التاسع عشر!! ونشرت مجموعة ثالثة بقيادة نيلسون باربور، الذي أخذ عنه تشارلز  تاز رصل، مؤسس بدعة شهود يهوه، الكثير من الأفكار وحسابات نهاية العالم، مجلة "  بشير الصباح " في روتشيستر بنيويورك ونادوا بان المسيح قد عاد ثانية سنة  1874م ولكن بصورة غبر مرئية!! ‍‍*
*(2) إلين هوايت " نبية الأيام الأخيرة "!!*
* وبعد ميلر جاءت إلين هوايت التي تزعمت جماعة الادفنتست وادعت أنها نبية  الأيام الأخيرة، وحسبت مدة أل 2300 صياح ومساء، أيضاً بنفس طريقة ميلر واعتبرتها  2300 سنة تنتهي في سنة 1844م وزعمت أن المسيح دخل فيها المقدس السماوي  لتطهيره!! وتقول " وقد حددت نبوة دانيال 8: 14 الوقت الذي سيبدأ فيه العمل  القضائي الخاص وتطهير المقدس.إن دانيال 2و 7 و 8 و9 وثيقة الصلة بعضها ببعض، حيث  أنها تتنبأ بالعصور القادمة منذ وقت دانيال (550 - 600سنة قبل المسيح) وحتى المجيء الثاني. " إلى  ألفين وثلاث مئة صباح ومساء، فيتبرأ القدس " (دانيال 8: 14). ونحن نعلم من رسالة  العبرانيين أن المسيح بدأ خدمته في المقدس السماوي بعد موته وصعوده. ويخبرنا دانيال  8: 14 متي بدأ الجزء الأخير من كفارته، أي خدمته في القسم الثاني. وإليكم بموجز  ملخص لهذه النبوة: *
* " لقد وجد أن أل 2300 يوم بدأت عند تنفيذ الأمر الذي أصدره أرتحشتا  بتجديد أورشليم وبنائها في خريف عام 457 ق.م. فإذا جعلنا هذا التاريخ نقطة البدء  يكون هناك توافق تام في انطباق كل الحوادث المتنبأ بها في إيضاح تلك المدة المذكورة  في دانيال 9: 25- 27. فالتسعة والستون أسبوعا، أي أل 483 سنة، وهي الحقبة الأولى من  أل 2300 سنة، كانت ستمتد إلى مسيا، المسيح، ومعموديته ومسحه بالروح القدس في سنة 27  للميلاد، وهكذا تمت النبوة في ملء الزمان. وفي منتصف الأسبوع السبعين كان يجب أن  يقطع المسيا. وبعد معمودية المسيح بثلاث سنوات ونصف، علق علي الصليب في ربيع عام 31  المسيح. إن السبعين أسبوعا أو أل 490 سنة كانت خاصة باليهود. وفي نهاية هذه المدة  ختمت الأمة علي رفضها للمسيح باضطهاد تلاميذه، فتوجه الرسل إلى الأمم في عام 34م.  إن انقضاء 490 سنة من 2300 سنة يبقي 1810 سنة. فمن سنة 34 للميلاد تنتهي أل 1810  سنة عام 1844. وقد قال الملاك: " حينئذ يتبرأ [يتطهر] القدس ".*
*(3) تنبؤات شهود يهوه وبقية حساب الأزمنة: *
* بعد أن أعلن وليم ميلر فشل حساباته وتوقعاته للمجيء الثاني، جاء ناثان  باربور وأعلن على أساس الحسابات السابقة، مع تعديل في التواريخ أن المسيح سيأتي  سنة 1874م، ولما مرت السنة ولم يأت السيد المسيح رفض الإعلان عن فشل نبوته  وغطى على فشله بالزعم أن المسيح قد جاء بالفعل سنة 1874م ولكن بصورة غير  مرئية!! وتبعه في ذلك تشارلز تاز وطلب منه أن يورد براهين من الكتاب المقدس  تبرهن على صحة نبوته المزعومة هذه. فأخذ يقتطع آيات الكتاب المقدس من سياقها  وقرينتها ويترجم النص اليوناني على هواه ليوهم الناس بصحة مزاعمه!! وهكذا سار رصل  وخلفاؤه على هذا الدرب حتى الآن!!*
* ثم أضاف شهود يهوه ومن سار على دربهم نصوص وآيات، إلى ما سبق ذكره خاصة  ما جاء في سفر دانيال ص 4 والذي يقول أن نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل رأى الحلم أو الرؤيا  الليلية التالية والتي رواها على دانيال النبي الذي كان يدعوه بلقب بلطشاصر وقال  له: " فرؤى رأسي على فراشي هي أني كنت أرى فإذا بشجرة في وسط الأرض وطولها عظيم.  فكبرت الشجرة وقويت فبلغ علوها إلي السماء ومنظرها إلي أقصى كل الأرض. أوراقها  جميلة وثمرها كثير وفيها طعام للجميع وتحتها استظل حيوان البر وفي أغصانها سكنت  طيور السماء وطعم منها كل البشر. كنت أرى في رؤى رأسي على فراشي وإذا بساهر وقدوس  نزل من السماء، فصرخ بشدة وقال هكذا اقطعوا الشجرة واقضبوا أغصانها وانثروا  أوراقها وابذروا ثمرها ليهرب الحيوان من تحتها والطيور من أغصانها، ولكن اتركوا  ساق اصلها في الأرض وبقيد من حديد ونحاس في عشب الحقل وليبتل بندى السماء وليكن  نصيبه مع الحيوان في عشب الحقل. ليتغير قلبه عن الإنسانية وليعط قلب حيوان ولتمض  عليه سبعة أزمنة ". وقد كشف الوحي الإلهي معنى الحلم ومغزاه من خلال تفسير  دانيال النبي له: *
* " الشجرة التي رايتها 000 إنما هي أنت يا أيها الملك الذي كبرت وتقويت  وعظمتك قد زادت وبلغت إلي السماء وسلطانك إلي أقصى الأرض 000 فهذا هو التعبير أيها  الملك وهذا هو قضاء العلي الذي يأتي على سيدي الملك يطردونك من بين  الناس وتكون سكناك مع حيوان البر ويطعمونك العشب كالثيران ويبلونك بندى السماء  فتمضي عليك سبعة أزمنة حتى تعلم أن العلي متسلط في مملكة الناس ويعطيها من يشاء.  وحيث أمروا بترك ساق أصول الشجرة فان مملكتك تثبت لك عندما تعلم أن السماء سلطان  000 (و) تم الأمر على نبوخذ نصر فطرد من بين الناس وأكل العشب كالثيران وابتل  جسمه بندى السماء حتى طال شعره مثل النسور وأظفاره مثل الطيور " (دا7: 4-31).  ولما مضت عيه سبع سنين في هذه الحالة المنحطة، رحمة الله وأعاد له عقله.*
* وعلى الرغم من أن هذه النبوة لا تشير إلى إسرائيل من قريب أو من بعيد  إلا أنهم رأوا في هذه الأزمنة السبعة، سبعة أزمنة ترمز إلى أزمنة الأمم التي أشار  إليها السيد المسيح في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا " وتكون أورشليم مدوسة من الأمم حتى  تكمل أزمنة الأمم " (لو21: 24)، واعتبروا أن هذه الأزمنة السبعة تساوى سبع  سنين، وأن السنة النبوية تساوى 360 يوم ومن ثم تكون مدة الأزمنة السبعة  هي:*
*7 × 360 = 2520 يوم.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

* ثم عادوا وافترضوا أن اليوم النبوي يساوى سنة!! وبذلك وصلوا بهذه المدة  إلى 2520 سنة!! وقالوا أنها تبدأ من دمار أورشليم والهيكل وانتهاء حكم آخر ملوك  يهوذا سنة 607 ق.م، وبخصم 607 سنة ق.م من 2520 سنة وصلوا إلى سنة 1913م وافترضوا أن  هناك سنة متوسطة بين سنة 1 قبل الميلاد وسنة 1 ميلادية أسموها سنة (0) صفر!! فوصلوا  بذلك إلى سنة 1914م!! ويقولون في كتبهم " فمن الواضح أن " السبعة الأزمنة " كما  تنطبق علي أزمنة الأمم يجب أن تكون أطول بكثير من سبع سنين حرفية. واذكروا أن يسوع  تكلم عن تكميل أو انتهاء أزمنة الأمم هذه في ما يتعلق " باختتام نظام الأشياء. "  (لوقا 21: 7 و 24، متي 24: 3، ع ج) ولذلك يجب أن تصل إلى أيامنا.*
* فكم هو طولها؟ وإذ نفتح الإصحاح 12 من سفر الرؤيا نلاحظ أن العدديين 6و  14 يظهران أن فترة 260،1 يوما تكون " زمانا وزمانين ونصف زمان، " أي 1+ 2+ 2/1  بمجموع 2/1 3 أزمنة. ولذلك فان " الزمان " يساوي 360 يوما، أي 12 شهرا قمريا بمعدل  30 يوما لكل شهر. و " السبعة الأزمنة " تساوي 520،2 يوما. وحساب الكتاب المقدس  النبوي، " للسنة يوم "، " كل يوم عوضا عن سنة " يدل أن هذه تبلغ في الواقع فترة  520،2 سنة تقويمية. (د14: 34، حز4: 6) ولذلك فان هذه هي مدة " السبعة الأزمنة " =  أزمنة الأمم:*







​

* وهكذا بنوا عقيدة بدون أي أساس على الإطلاق ؛ *
*: أولاً؛ لأن ما جاء في حلم نبوخذ نصر لا صلة له بالمرة لا بشعب إسرائيل ولا  بأزمنة الأمم، بل هو خاص بنبوخذ نصر ملك بابل فقط وقد تم فيه ذلك حرفيا باعترافهم  هم أنفسهم. فكما هو واضح من التفسير ؛ " الشجرة التي رايتها 000 إنما هي أنت يا  أيها الملك الذي كبرت وتقويت وعظمتك قد زادت 000 تمضي عليك سبعة أزمنة. وهذا هو  قضاء العلي الذي يأتي على سيدي الملك يطردونك 000 وتكون سكناك 000 ويطعمونك 000  ويبلونك 000 فتمضي عليك سبعة أزمنة حتى تعلم أن العلي متسلط في مملكة الناس ويعطيها  من يشاء 000 مملكتك تثبت لك عندما تعلم أن السماء سلطان 000 كل هذا جاء على نبوخذ  نصر الملك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*وبرغم اعتراف جماعة شهود يهوه بذلك حيث يقولون: " فسر دانيال النبي  الحلم بأنه نبوة عن سبع سنين تمر على نبوخذ نصر يفقد فيها عقله ولا يقدر أن يقوم  بأعباء حكومته الإمبراطورية 000 ولما مضت عليه سبع سنين في هذه الحالة المنحطة،  رحمه الله وأعاد إليه عقله ".*
*: ثانيا ؛ لأن تحويلهم للأزمنة السبعة إلى 2520 يوم، ثم تحويل هذه الأيام إلى  سنوات، هي مجرد افتراضات مبنية على أوهام حيث لا يوجد نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس ولا  آيه واحدة تشير إلى ذلك. وعلى الرغم من أن السيد المسيح فسر كل ما يختص به وما جاء  عنه في جميع أسفار العهد القديم " ثم أبتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما  الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب " (لو24: 27)، " وقال لهم 000 انه  لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير  " (لو24: 44)، فلم يشر إلى مثل هذه الحسابات ولم يستخدمها تلاميذه على الرغم من  انهم اقتبسوا واستشهدوا بآيات العهد القديم وأشاروا إليها أكثر من 2500  مرة!!*
* وفيما يلي أهم تنبؤاتهم عن المجيء الثاني ومعركة هرمجدون وقيامة  الأموات ونهاية العالم والملك الألفي الحرفي حسب ما زعموا وادعوا.*
*: رصل وتواريخ 1874 (ثم 1873) و1914 (ثم 1915):  *
* بدأ رصل مع ناثان باربور في الإعلان عن أن المجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم  وبداية الملك الألفي سيتم في سنة 1874م، وفى بعض المرات قال سنة 1873!! ثم عاد رصل  وقال أن ذلك سيكون سنة 1914م ثم عدل ذلك، خاصة بعد نشوب الحرب العالمية الأولى،  وقال سنة 1915 ومات في سنة 1916م بعد أن خابت وفشلت كل توقعاته ونبواته (أنظر  كتابنا القادم شهود يهوه من هم وما هي عقائدهم).*
* وثبت التاريخ الخاص بسنة 1914م منذ ذلك الوقت وحتى الآن وأصبح عقيدة  ثابتة بنيت عليها معظم عقائدهم الأخرى،الخاصة بوجودهم كجماعة وبنهاية العالم والملك  الألفي، والخاصة بتصنيفهم للمؤمنين كصفين صف الممسوحين " القطيع الصغير " ال  144,000 الذين يذهبون إلى السماء والجمع الكثير " الخراف الأخر " الذين سيحيون إلى  الأبد في فردوس على الأرض..الخ. ثم عادوا وقالوا أن سنة 1925م ستشهد مجيء إبراهيم  وأسحق ويعقوب وغيرهم من الأباء البطاركة ليحكموا الأرض مع السيد المسيح في ملكه  الألفي السعيد لدرجه أن جورزيف رزرفورد الرئيس الثاني لجماعة شهود يهوه، بعد رصل،  بنى لهم قصر أسماه بالعبرية " بيت ساريم " أي " بيت الأمراء "!! ولما مر ذلك  التاريخ ولم يقم هؤلاء الأباء من الموت ولم يأتوا ليحكموا العالم سكن هو، جوزيف  رزرفورد، في هذا القصر وأتخذه مقرا له!! ثم عادوا وقرروا أن معركة هرمجدون ستبدأ  سنة 1975م، ثم قالوا في بيت ساريم الذي بنوه للآباء البطاركة*
*منتصف التسعينات. وكانوا وما زالوا يصرون على أن السيد المسيح قد جاء  خفيه، بشكل غير منظور سنة 1914م وأن الجيل الذي عاصر تلك السنة، سنة 1914م، لن يرى  الموت حتى ينتهي هذا العالم الشرير ويبدأ الملك الألفي السعيد!! *
* ولما لم تتحقق أي نبوة من نبواتهم كفوا وتوقفوا تماما عن تحديد أي  تواريخ لنهاية العالم وبداية الملك الألفي وأعلنوا ذلك صراحة في مجلة برج المراقبة  الصادرة في 1نوفمبر 1995م " وبتوق إلى رؤية نهاية هذا النظام الشرير، صنع شعب  يهوه أحيانا تخمينات بشأن الوقت الذي يبتدئ فيه الضيق العظيم، حتى أنهم ربطوا ذلك  بحساب مدة حياة الجيل منذ السنة 1914. لكننا "نؤتى قلب حكمة " لا بصنع  تخمينات بشأن كم من السنين أو الأيام تؤلف جيلا، بل بالتفكير في كيفية " إحصاء  أيامنا " في جلب التسبيح المفرح ليهوه. "!!*
*(4) بعض التفاسير الحديثة: *
*E وقام فريق من تلاميذ بحث الكتاب المقدس في  السنوات الأخيرة، وهم من المشايعين لبعض أفكار تشارلز تاز رصل وحسب هذه المدة، مدة  أ ﻠ 2300 سنة المفترضة أو المزعومة، وقال أنها تبدأ  من سنة 525 ق م ووصل بها إلى سنة 1997م وقال " أن هذه السنة ستشهد تقديم حكم ملكوت  الله للواحد الذي أختاره الله، الذي تصفه الأسفار المقدسة بيسوع المسيح، فقد توج في  سنة 1997م ملكاً!!*
*E وهناك تفسير حديث حسب هذه المدة بنفس الطريقة،  أعلاه، واعتبر أن أ ﻠ 2300 صباح ومساء تعنى 2300 سنة، وحدد سنة 334 ق م  كبداية لهذه المدة فقال " وبداية هذه الفترة الزمنية (2300 سنة) نفهمها من الأعداد  1-8 من نفس الإصحاح أي من بداية الإسكندر الأكبر  وانتصاره على مملكة فارس في موقعة جرانيكوس الشهيرة في شهر يونيه 334 ق.م. وجدير  بالذكر أنه منذ بداية احتلال اليونان - أي - الإسكندر الأكبر - لدول الشرق الأوسط القديمة زالت سلطة اليهود ولم  يكن لهم حكم على مدينة أورشليم، فلم يقم أي والى يهودي على المدينة مثلما كان الحال  في وقت الاستعمار الفارسي (537 ق م) 000 وعلى ذلك يمكن حساب تاريخ هذه الأحداث  بطريقة بسيطة كما يلي: *
* زمن بذل القدس والجند مدوسين (أى عن طريق الحرب). *
*زمن استيلاء اليهود على مدينة القدس = 2300 سنة (يونيه 334 زمن موقعة  جرانيكوس) = 2300 سنة – 333,5 = سنة 1966,5*
* = شهر يونيه 1967م*
* وهذا ما حدث ورأيناه في جيلنا هذا واستيلاء اليهود على مدينة القدس  وفرض سيطرتهم عليها بعد قيام حرب 5 يونية 1967م ". *
*E وهناك تفسير مختلف تماما عما سبق يقول:  *
*" أولا: متي تبدأ مدة الألفين والثلاث مئة صباح ومساء؟  000 من أهم النبوءات المتعلقة بموعد المجيء الثاني نبوءة الألفين والثلث مئة صباح  ومساء والتي تنتهي بخراب أورشليم. هذه النبوءة، كما سنري، تتحدث عن أمور وأحداث  مستقبلية لن تتم إلا في الزمن الأخير. وهذا ما أعلنه دانيال النبي تصريحا بقوله أن  الرؤيا لوقت المنتهي.*
* ولقد أخفق أكثر مفسري الكتاب من العلماء واللاهوتيين في تحديد تاريخ  بدء مدة الألفين والثلاث مئة صباح ومساء (سنة) لأسباب ترجع في جانب منها إلي وجود  خطأ حسابي في التقاويم التي استندوا إليها، فضلا عن الخطأ في تحديد تاريخ بدء تلك  المدة المشار إليها.*
* والمتأمل في تلك الرؤيا سيجد كما سنري أن تلك المدة تبدأ من تاريخ  انقسام المملكة اليونانية إلي أربعة ممالك. ثم في آخر مملكتهم أي في الزمن الأخير  يخرج منها قرن صغير (أي ملك يوناني جافي الوجه) به تبطل المحرقة الدائمة أي  التقدمة بقيامه علي رئيس الرؤساء أي علي الرب يسوع المسيح. *
* فمن تاريخ انقسام المملكة اليونانية إلي أن يبرا القدس بالمجيء الثاني  ألفين وثلاث *
*مئة صباح ومساء (أي سنة).*
* إنها انتظرت الوقت المحدد لإتمامها فالنبوءة تتعلق بآخر أزمنة الممالك  الأممية الأربعة التي كانت تتكون منها الإمبراطورية اليونانية قبل سقوطها بحد  السيف. الأمر الذي يعني أنه في زمن النهاية لابد أن تكون هذه الممالك الأربعة  كائنة علي مسرح الأحداث كوحدات سياسية مستقلة كما كانت في العصر  اليوناني.*
* وقد أخذت تلك النبوءة طريقها إلي الإتمام في العصر الحديث بظهور  اليونان أول تلك الممالك علي مسرح التاريخ سنة 1829 باستقلالها عن تركيا. ثم في  سنة1914 ظهرت مصر علي مسرح التاريخ وفي أعقابها ظهرت سوريا سنة 1918 بانفصالهما عن  تركيا، وآخر الكل ظهرت تركيا علي مسرح التاريخ سنة 1924 بإعلان مصطفي كمال اتاتورك  إلغاء الخلافة وقيام الجمهورية، وبهذا عادت الممالك الأممية الأربعة للظهور علي  مسرح الأحداث كوحدات سياسية مستقلة كما كانت في العصر اليوناني.*
* وهكذا تمضي النبوءة نحو إتمامها لان من واحدة من تلك الممالك يخرج  القرن الصغير أي الملك اليوناني الجافي الوجه ويعظم جدا نحو الجنوب (مصر) ونحو  الشرق سوريا) ونحو فخر الأراضي (إسرائيل) وحتى إلي رئيس الجند تعظم. وبه أبطلت  المحرقة الدائمة وهدم مسكن مقدسه (دانيال 8: 9 –11).*
* مما تقدم يتضح أن القرن الصغير أي الملك اليوناني الجافي الوجه  سيخرج في الأزمنة الأخيرة في وقت تتواجد فيه كل من مصر وسوريا وإسرائيل علي مسرح  التاريخ، فكان لابد إذن من عودة إسرائيل للظهور علي مسرح الأحداث لكي ما تسير  النبوءة نحو إتمامها، وهو ما تحقق بالفعل وذلك بإعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل رسميا  كدولة مستقلة في منتصف ليلة 14 / 15 مايو سنة 1948 ميلادية. وهكذا وبظهور تلك  الممالك في العصر الحديث أخذت تلك النبوءة طريقها نحو *
*الإتمام. وقت المنتهي وانقضاء الدهر ".*
*E كما حسب كاتب كتاب (دانيال وحرية الشعوب)، هذه  المدة من سنة 528 ق م السنة التي أوقف فيها الملك الفارسي قمبيز ابن كورش العمل في  إعادة بناء الهيكل ووصل بها إلي سنة 1772 م (230 - 528 = 1772م)، حيث انتصر الروس علي الفرس وفي سنة  1774 م عقدت معاهدة بين الروس والترك تم الاتفاق بمقتضاها علي حماية الروس للكنائس  في بلاد الشرق وقد رفضت الكنسية الأرثوذكسية في مصر هذه الحماية معتمدة علي حماية  الله وحده. *
*E وهناك تفسير عثر عليه القمص بيشوى كامل في مخطوط قديم، ونقله بدون  تعليق، يقول " يتكلم سفر دانيال عن 2300 سنة (دا 14: 8) فيقول هذا المخطوط أنه من  بداية واقعة الإسكندر الأكبر مع داريوس سنة 333 ق م إلى بداية كسر جوج وماجوج سنة  1967م 000 وفيها ينكسر جوج وماجوج نهائيا ". ثم يقول أن نهاية كسر جوج وماجوج ستكون  سنة 1997م وهى كما ازدهار كلمة الله.*
* وكل هذه اجتهادات شخصية بحتة ولكن الغالبية الساحقة من المفسرين في  كل العصور وفي كل المدارس التفسيرية أجمعت علي أنها مدة حرفية وقد قمت بالحرف  الواحد فيما بين سنة 171 ق.م. وسنة 165 ق م. *
*E والسؤال الآن هو ماذا كانت تعنى حسابات سفر  دانيال بالنسبة لآباء الكنيسة وعلمائها في كل العصور، خاصة عبارات مثل " زمان  وزمانين ونصف زمان " و2300 صباح ومساء)؟*
*أولا ؛ تعنى عبارة " زمان وزمانين ونصف " في مفهوم آباء الكنيسة في  القرون الأولى ثلاث سنين ونصف. وقد ذكرت هذه المدة في الكتاب المقدس بصيغ متنوعة،  فقد وردت في كل من سفر دانيال (25: 7؛7: 12) وسفر الرؤيا (41: 12) " زمان وزمانين  ونصف زمان " وكلها تشير إلى زمن ووقت ضيق. ووردت في رؤيا (2: 11) " أثنين وأربعين  شهرا " والتي تساوى ثلاث سنوات ونصف أيضا، وهى إشارة إلى تدنيس المدينة المقدسة، أي  مدة رمزية لدوس الأمم وتدنيسها للمدينة المقدسة. ووردت في رؤيا " ألفا ومئتين وستين  يوما " وتساوى ثلاث سنوات ونصف أيضا. والملاحظ في كل الأحوال أن الشهر في كل هذه  المدد مكون من 30 يوما نبويا والسنة من 360 يوماً:*
* (1260 ÷ 30 = 42 ÷ 12= 3.5*
*أو 1260 يوما ÷ 30 (شهر) = 42 شهرا ÷12 شهرا = 3.5 ).*
*ثانيا ؛ ويقدم لنا القديس جيروم التفسير التالي ل 2300 صباح ومساء: " لنقرأ سفر  المكابيين وتاريخ يوسيفوس وسنجد أن ست سنوات لخراب أورشليم، وثلاث سنوات لتدنيس  الهيكل بوضع تمثال جوبيتر، إلي عيد التجديد بواسطة يهوذا المكابي ". لأنه لو  اعتبرنا المدة هي 1.150 يوم بقسمة أل 2300÷2 (صباح ومساء) = 3 سنوات و 4 شهور و10  أيام، حوالي 3 سنوات ونصف كما يري البعض. ويقول القديس هيبوليتوس " فقال لي إلي  ألفين ثلاث مئة صباح ومساء فيتبرأ القدس " لأن المقدس ظل مهجورا خلال تلك الفترة،  ثلاث سنوات ونصف وتمت أل 2.300 صباح ومساء، حتى جاء يهوذا المكابي وخلص المدينة  ودمر معكسر انتيوخس وأعاد المقدس لما كان عليه بحسب الناموس ". *
* ولو حسبنا أل " صباح ومساء " هنا كيوم كامل من 24 ساعة كما تري  الغالبية العظمي من المفسرين، فتساوي مدة أل 2.300 يوم، 6 سنوات و 4شهور و 20 يوم  نبوي. لأنه حسب ما جاء في سفري دانيال والرؤيا فالثلاث سنوات ونصف = 42 شهرا = 6260  يوم، وبذلك تكون السنة النبوية مكونة من 360 يوم والشهر مكون من 30 يوم. وهذه  المدة، 3 سنوات و4 شهور و20 يوم، هي المدة الفعلية المقصودة في النبوة، وتبدأ من  صيف سنة 171 ق م حيث بداية تدنيس الهيكل عندما دنس رئيس الكهنة الخائن منيلاوس  أواني الهيكل،وقتل رئيس الكهنة التقي أونيا " فأغتنم مينلاوس الفرصة وسرق من الهيكل  آنية من الذهب، اهدي بعضها إلي اندرونيكس، وباع بعضها الآخر في مدينة صور والمدن  المجاورة لها. ولما تأكد ذلك لأونيا وبخ مينلاوس علي ما فعله وجعل اندرونيكس يقتله.  (2 مك 3: 1 ؛ 4: 32 – 34). وفي نفس السنة أيضا، سنة 171 ق.م. كان  انتيوخس في مصر بعد هزيمته لبطليموس عندما سمع بما فعله اليهود بسبب إشاعة موته  الكاذبة، فسار إلي اليهودية وحاصر أورشليم وقتل 40.000 في المعركة وباعه مثلهم  كعبيد. فكانت هذه السنة هي بداية حساب أل 2.300 يوم النبوية. وكانت نهايتها هي سنة  165 ق. م. في عيد التجديد. وقد تمت النبوة حرفيا وبكل دقة ". *
*ثالثا ؛ " ومن وقت إزالة المحرقة الدائمة وإقامة رجس المخرب ألف ومئتان وتسعون  يوما " (دا 11: 12)، وهذه المدة = 1290 ÷ 30 = 43 شهراً أي ثلاث سنوات وسبعة شهور  بزيادة شهر عن المدة السابقة، أو ثلاث سنين وستة شهور و15 يوما بحساب السنة الشمسية  (365 يوماً)، وهى المدة ما بين إيقاف الذبيحة اليومية وتطهير الهيكل، من شهر آيار  سنة 168 ق م إلى 25 كسلو (كانون أول) سنة 165 ق م.*
*رابعاً ؛ أما المدة الرابعة أل 1335 يوماً (د1 12: 12) والى تزيد 45 يوماً فتشير  إلى زمن موت انتيوخس نفسه.*
* وفى كل الأحوال فهذه المدد التي تتكون كل منها من حوالي ثلاث سنين  ونصف، وأن كانت قد تمت حرفيا على يد الملك السلوقى السوري فيما بين سنة 168 و 165 ق  م فقد تمت بشكل رمزي في الهيكل أيضا عندما دمره تيطس الروماني سنة 70 م ولا يزال  هكذا حتى اليوم، كما ستتم بشكل رمزي أيضا قبل المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح. فهي تشير  في كل الأحوال إلى مدة ضيق يعانيها أولاد الله أو إلى مدة رجاسة خراب ودنس يمر بها  هيكل الله وبيته أو مدينته المقدسة، هي مدة ضيق وألم يتبعها فرح ورجاء وغلبة على  الشرير. *
* يقول السيد المسيح ويذكر القديس يعقوب بالروح أن السماء أغلقت بصلاة  إيليا ولم تمطر " مدة ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر لما كان جوع عظيم في الأرض كلها " (لو25:  4؛ يع17: 5). في تلك الفترة عانى أنبياء الله وتألموا على يد إيزابيل زوجة الملك  آخاب التي أدخلت عبادة الأصنام إلى بنى إسرائيل (1مل 3: 18،4 ؛25: 21،27). ويقول  المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس أنه في أيام حكم أنتيوخس أبيفانس " صار مقدسنا مهجورا مدة  ثلاث سنين وستة شهور ". ومن ثم فقد صارت هذه المدة تعبر عن أمور محزنة في تقليد  إسرائيل القديم. كما تعبر في سفر الرؤيا بصفة خاصة عن الضيق وألم والاضطهاد وتدنيس  الهيكل والمدينة المقدسة. *
* أنها مدة وأن كانت قد تمت حرفيا بالنسبة لأيام إيليا وأيام اضطهاد  أنتيوخس أبيفانس، نموذج ضد المسيح، إلا أنها تؤخذ على أساس رمزي يعبر عن مدة ضيق  يعقبه فرح وانتصار " ويكون زمان ضيق لم يكن منذ كانت أمة إلي ذلك الوقت " ولكن يقول  أيضا " وفي ذلك الوقت ينجى شعبك كل من يوجد مكتوبا في السفر " (دا 12: 1). سيعانى  أولاد الله ولكن نصرهم أكيد الكنيسة ستأن ولكن غلبتها ونصرتها وفرحها أمر محتوم.  يقول الرائي وهو في الروح " وأجاب واحد من الشيوخ قائلا لي هؤلاء المتسربلون  بالثياب البيض من هم ومن أين أتوا؟ فقلت له يا سيد أنت تعلم فقال لي هؤلاء هم الذين  أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوا ثيابهم في دم الخروف من اجل ذلك هم  أمام عرش الله ويخدمونه نهارا وليلا في هيكله والجالس على العرش يحل فوقهم. لن  يجوعوا بعد ولن يعطشوا بعد ولا تقع عليهم الشمس ولا شيء من الحر. لان الحمل الذي في  وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم إلي ينابيع ماء حية ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم  "(رؤ13: 7-17).*

*3 - التفسير الرمزي لأحداث حدثت بالفعل  *
* وقد فسر البعض مددا حقيقية، أيام، وقعت أحداثها  بالفعل في الكتاب المقدس، بأسلوب رمزي، وذلك اعتمادا على بعض أقوال الأباء  وتأملاتهم، ومن هؤلاء جوزيف جودJoseph Good رئيس هيئة هاتكوا التبشيرية الذي قال أن الاختطاف  سيحدث بالتأكيد سنة 2000م اعتمادا على (هو2: 6؛يو19: 2). وأرنوا فروس Arno Fros الذي قال بما قاله جود ثم دمج بين تاريخ الأسقف  أشر وأقوال راهب من العصور الوسطى يدعى يواقيم الفيورى Joachim of Fiore وقسم التاريخ كله، المكون من 6000 سنة، إلى ثلاث  فترات تتكون كل منها من 2000 سنة، هي فترة ما قبل الناموس، وفترة حكم الناموس،  وفترة عهد النعمة التي تنتهي وينتهي العالم معها سنة 2000م! ويبدو أن البعض هنا في  مصر قد نقل عن هؤلاء!! *
*E ويفسر هؤلاء ما جاء في خروج 19 " فقال الرب لموسى  اذهب إلي الشعب وقدسهم اليوم وغدا وليغسلوا ثيابهم ويكونوا مستعدين لليوم  الثالث لأنه في اليوم الثالث ينزل الرب أمام عيون جميع الشعب على جبل سيناء "  (خر 10: 19،11). ويقولون أن عبارة " اليوم وغدا " تشير إلي ألفي سنة، من تجسد  المسيح إلى نهاية العالم سنة 2000م! بينما يشير غسل الثياب إلي المعمودية، أما  اليوم الثالث فيعنى اليوم الأبدي، لأنه في هذا اليوم، الثالث، ينزل الرب أمام عيون  جميع الشعب على جبل سيناء كمثال للمجيء الثاني! أما عند صوت البوق فهم يصعدون إلى  الجبل وهذا يشير إلى الصعود إلى الملكوت! *
*E ويفسرون ما جاء في نبوة هوشع النبي " هلم نرجع  إلي الرب لأنه هو افترس فيشفينا ضرب فيجبرنا، يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث  يقيمنا فنحيا أمامه. لنعرف فلنتتبع لنعرف الرب خروجه يقين كالفجر يأتي إلينا  كالمطر كمطر متأخر يسقي الأرض " (هوشع 6: 1- 3). ويقولون أن هذه الآيات تتكلم عن  القيامة في اليوم الثالث، ويفترضون أن اليوم هنا يمثل 1000 سنة والقيامة بعد يومين  أي 2000 سنة فمعنى هذا أن المسيح يأتي سنة 2000م يليها اليوم الثالث أي الملك  الألفي!!*
*E بل ويقولون أن كلمة " لجئون " في قوله  " لجئون لان شياطين كثيرة دخلت فيه " (لو8: 30) تعنى أن عدد الشياطين الذين  أخرجهم السيد المسيح من الرجل الذي من كورة الجدريين هو 2000! ويفترضون أن كل شيطان  يمثل سنة وأن عدد الخنازير يشير إلى 2000 سنة!! ويستنتجون من ذلك أن المسيح سيأتي  سنة 2000م!! فما علاقة زمن مجيء المسيح بعدد الخنازير؟!!*
*E كما يقولون اعتمادا على ما قاله القديس كيرلس  عمود الدين في تفسيره للآية " وفي اليوم الثالث كان عرس في قانا الجليل "(يو  2: 1) يشير اليوم هنا إلى ألف سنة، ومن ثم فاليومان الأولان يشيران إلى ألفى سنة،  هي فترة الكنيسة التي ستنتهي سنة 2000م، يعقبها اليوم الثالث الذي يعنى اليوم الذي  سيأتي فيه المسيح ثانية!!*
*E وكان القديس أمبروسيوس قد علق على قول الكتاب "  وبعد ستة أيام اخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وصعد بهم إلي جبل عال منفردين  وحدهم وتغيرت هيئته قدامهم " (مر9: 2)، فقال أن تجلي المسيح في ملكوته بعد ستة  أيام إنما يشير إلي مجيئه الثاني في ملكوته بعد ستة آلاف سنة لأن  يوما واحدا عند الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة كيوم واحد.*
*E ويقول تفسير على مثل السامري الصالح ؛ أن السامري  الصالح هو ربنا يسوع المسيح وقد عاش في مدينة الناصرة التي كانت تابعة للسامرة، كما  دعاه اليهود بالسامري، فهو السامري الصالح الذي ضمد جراحات البشرية كلها، وكان  الإنسان الجريح هو كل ذرية آدم وبنيه المجروحين بجراحات خطاياهم، والفندق هو  الكنيسة في كل مكان بالعالم. وكان السامري الصالح قد أعطى دينارين لصاحب الفندق،  والدينار هو 1000 فلس " فإذا اعتبرنا أن كل فلس هو رمز لسنة، أي أن الدينارين هما  رمز لألفى سنة أخرى. وبإضافة السنة الأولى لها فيكون المجموع الكلى للسنين ما  بين المجيء الأول (التجسد) والمجيء الثاني للدينونة وتطويب الصالحين هو 2001  سنة ". *
* ولكن هذه التفاسير والافتراضات والتأملات الروحية أو ما يمكن أن  نسميه بالاجتهادات البشرية لا يمكن أن نبنى على أساسها عقائد ولا أن نزعم أن المسيح  سيأتي على أساسها من السماء وينتهي العالم!! *

*2- تحديد يوم المجيء الثاني  وساعته!!*
*وكما حدد البعض السنة التي سيأتي فيها السيد المسيح ثانية فقد حددت بعض  الآراء اليوم الذي سيتم فيه ذلك وقالت انه يوم الأحد، يوم الرب، كما حددت الوقت من  اليوم وقالت أنه سيأتي ليلا، ثم حددت الساعة بالضبط، فى منتصف الليل، وفي الساعة  الثانية عشرة ليلاً! وحدد البعض الأخر تاريخ ذلك اليوم!!*
*1 - تحديد تاريخ اليوم: نقل بعضهم ما جاء في سفر حجى النبي " هي مرة بعد قليل فأزلزل السموات  والأرض والبحر واليابسة وأزلزل كل الأمم ويأتي مشتهي كل الأمم...  فاجعلوا قلبكم من هذا اليوم فصاعدا من اليوم الرابع والعشرين من الشهر التاسع (كسلو  / ديسمبر) من اليوم الذي فيه تأسس هيكل الرب (أي الذي فيه ولد الرب حسب الجسد)  اجعلوا قلبكم (حجي 2: 6، 18).*
* ويعلقون بالقول مما تقدم يتضح أن اليوم الرابع والعشرين من الشهر  التاسع العبري (كسلو/ ديسمبر) هو يوم المجيء الأول لمشتهى كل الأمم يسوع  المسيح*
*أبن الله، وهو نفس اليوم الذي يجيء فيه الرب وتكون نهاية  العالم! ثم يحاولون*
*تأكيد هذا القول بما جاء في (عب26: 12).*
* ولكن هؤلاء اقتطفوا آيات من السفر لا علاقة لها ببعضها وحذفوا ما بينها  من آيات وفسروها بعيداً عن سياق الكلام وأعطوها معنى لم تقصده ولا صلة لها به  وألفوا يوما لا صلة له لا بالمجيء الأول ولا الثاني!! وإليك نص الآيات كما وردت في  السفر " في الشهر السابع في الحادي والعشرين من الشهر كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجي  النبي قائلا: كلم زربابل بن شالتيئيل والي يهوذا ويهوشع بن يهوصادق الكاهن  العظيم وبقية الشعب قائلا: من الباقي فيكم الذي رأى هذا  البيت في مجده الأول وكيف تنظرونه الآن أما هو في أعينكم كلا  شيء. فالان تشدد يا زربابل يقول الرب وتشدد يا يهوشع بن يهوصادق الكاهن  العظيم وتشددوا يا جميع شعب الأرض يقول الرب واعملوا فأني معكم يقول رب الجنود 000  لأنه هكذا قال رب الجنود هي مرة بعد قليل فازلزل السماوات والأرض والبحر واليابسة،  وأزلزل كل الأمم ويأتي مشتهى كل الأمم فأملا هذا البيت مجدا قال رب الجنود  000 في السنة الثانية لداريوس كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجي النبي قائلا:  هكذا قال رب الجنود اسأل الكهنة عن الشريعة قائلا 000 فاجعلوا قلبكم من هذا  اليوم فصاعدا من اليوم الرابع والعشرين من الشهر التاسع من اليوم الذي فيه تأسس  هيكل الرب اجعلوا قلبكم. هل البذر في الاهراء بعد والكرم والتين والرمان  والزيتون لم يحمل بعد فمن هذا اليوم أبارك " (حج2). من سياق الآيات يتضح لنا أن يوم  " الرابع والعشرين " لا صلة له بالنبوة المقصود بها المسيح وأنما هو تاريخ يوم "  تأسيس الهيكل " والحديث فيه عن الهيكل الثاني الذي بناه يهوشع رئيس الكهنة في أيام  حجى وزكريا النبيان، والمقارنة بينه وبين هيكل سليمان من جهة الحجم، وبينه وبين  هيكل العهد الجديد من جهة المجد.*
*2 - تحديد اليوم من الأسبوع: أعتقد بعض آباء الكنيسة القبطية في العصور الوسطى، من القرن العاشر، مثل  ساويرس بن المقفع أسقف الأشمونيين، أن الرب سيأتي ثانية،في مجيئه الثاني يوم الأحد  اعتمادا على أن الاسم المستخدم في اليونانية لهذا اليوم هو " يوم الرب " (رؤ1: 1)،  كما أن الكتاب يقول أن الله بدأ خليقة العالم يوم الأحد، وهذا اليوم خلق فيه السماء  وجميع من فيها، وفيه خلق النور، وفيه أيضا خلق الأرض، وكل ما خلقه بعد ذلك كان مما  خلقه في ذلك اليوم. وفي يوم الأحد دخل المسيح أورشليم كالملك الموعود، وفيه قام من  الأموات، وفيه ظهر للتلاميذ أكثر من مرة، وفيه حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ، وفيه  رأى القديس يوحنا رؤياه. وهناك تقاليد تقول أن الملاك جبرائيل بشر العذراء بميلاد  المسيح يوم الأحد، وفيه أيضا ولد المسيح، وفيه سيأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات.  *
*3 - تحديد الساعة من اليوم: يعتمد بعض الآباء على الآيات التالية للتأكيد على أن السيد المسيح سيأتي  في منتصف الليل " ففي نصف الليل صار صراخ هوذا العريس مقبل " (مت25: 6)، "  لأنكم انتم تعلمون بالتحقيق أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجيء " (1تس5:  2)، " ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب " (2بط3: 10)، " في تلك  الليلة (ليلة المجيء الثاني) يكون اثنان على فراش واحد فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك  الآخر " (لو17: 34). وكذلك على ما جاء في صلوات نصف الليل " ها هو ذا العريس يأتي  في منتصف الليل، طوبى للعبد الذي يجده متيقظا". *
* ولكن السيد يقول أيضا " اسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب  البيت امساء أم نصف الليل أم صياح الديك أم صباحا " (مر13: 35). ومن الواضح أنه  يركز على السهر الروحي بمعنى الاستعداد أكثر من التركيز على تحديد الوقت " أن  لم تسهر اقدم عليك كلص ولا تعلم أية ساعة اقدم عليك " (رؤ3:  3).*
* ومع ذلك فقد حدد البعض مؤخراً السنة واليوم والساعة التي سيأتي فيها  السيد المسيح ثانية!! وقالوا أنه سيأتي الساعة الثانية عشر من ليلة الرابع  والعشرين من شهر (ديسمبر /كسلو) سنة 2001م أو سنة 2014م!!. متجاهلين بذلك  قول السيد نفسه " وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا ملائكة  السماوات إلا أبى وحده " (مت24: 36)، " فاسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا  الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن الإنسان (مت 25: 13)!!*

*
* *(1) أستخدم في  هذا الفصل العديد من الملفات الموجودة على شبكة الإنترنت Internet تحت عناوين كثيرة أهمها " Second Coming ,  Rapture , End times , End of the World , Bible Prophecy &  Eschatology وفيما يلى بعض الملفات والكتب التي استعنا بها واقتبسنا منها  مباشرة :*
*(2)  Knowing The Day and Hour*
*(3)  End Time Predictions*
*(4)  Another gospel & Seventh Day Adventist  Encyclopedia *
*(5)  Miller &The End of The world*
*(6) إلين  هوايت " الصراع العظيم " و " فانس فارل " نبية الأيام الأخيرة ".*
*(7) جمعية  برج المراقبة ( شهود يهوه ) " الحق يحرركم " , " لتكن مشيئتك " واعداد مجلة برج  المراقبة لسنة 1995م.*
*(8) الأنبا  ديسقورس الأسقف العام " بحث في تفسير المعادلات الحسابية في سفر دانيال  ".*
*(9) مجدي  صادق " المجيء الثاني ".*
*(10)  ساويرس ابن المقفع "الدر الثمين في إيضاح الدين ". *
*(11)  الأغنسطس إبراهيم عياد جرجس " تحديد نهاية العالم باليوم والساعة والثانية  ".*
*(12) القمص  بيشوى كامل " دانيال صديق الملائكة ".*
*(13) "  دانيال وحرية الشعوب " المؤلف مجهول.*
*(14) القس  عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير " أعجاز الوحي والنبوة في سفر دانيال ".*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الخامس*

*تنبؤات عن المجيء الثاني وهل سينتهي العالم سنة 2001 أو سنة  2012م*


*1 **–** بعض تنبؤات نهاية العالم* (1)
 تنبأ العشرات من دارسي الكتاب المقدس وغيرهم من المتخصصين في  مجالات علمية مختلفة، مثل علماء الفلك والفضاء والطبيعة والبيولوجي، عن المجيء  الثاني ونهاية العالم وحدد كل منهم، سواء كجماعات أو كأفراد، تواريخ محددة أو  تقريبة! أما بناء على معادلات حسابية للأرقام المذكورة في سفر دانيال النبي أو  لحسابات فلكية متخصصة في النجوم والكواكب والأبراج أو لحسابات الأعداد الخاصة  بالأسماء في الكتاب المقدس، أو ما يسمى بشفرة الكتاب المقدس Bible Code، أو لأسباب علمية وتكنولوجية أخرى. وفيما يلي بعض  من هذه التنبؤات التي أفترض أو توقع أصحابها حدوثها، سواء التي أنتهي زمنها الذي  حُدد لها، المختصة بما قبل سنة 1999م، أو التي لم يأت الزمن الذي حُدد لها بعد،  ومعظمها تدور حول سنة 2000م و2001م و 2012م ولا يتعدى ذلك كثيرا!! 
*E*ففي القرن الثاني الميلادي وبعد حوالي 100 سنة من صعود السيد المسيح إلى  السماء تنبأ أنبياء ونبيات الحركة المونتانية التي ظهرت في القرن الثاني بأن السيد  المسيح سوف يأتي في حياتهم ويؤسس مدينة أورشليم الجديدة في مدينة بيبيوزا في آسيا  الصغرى!!
*E* سنة 450م - 500م ؛ وفي القرن الثالث حدد هيبوليتوس  ولاكتانيوس سنة 500م، وفى القرن الرابع حدد القديس جيروم سنة 450م كموعد للمجيء  الثاني ونهاية العالم.
*E* وفى سنة 968م حدث خسوف للشمس وتصور جيش  الإمبراطور الجرماني الثالث أنه مقدمة لنهاية العالم!!
*E* وفى سنة 992م تزامن يوم الجمعة العظيمة مع عيد  البشارة (بشارة الملاك للعذراء بميلاد المسيح)، وأعتقد خسوف للشمس
الناس وقتها أن ذلك يعنى ولادة ضد المسيح وبالتالي اقتراب المجيء  الثاني!!
*E* وكانت سنة 1000م من أكثر السنوات التي توقع فيها  الناس المجيء الثاني وانتهاء العالم، وتصوروا أن ذلك سيتم في 1 /1/ 1000م. ولم  يُبنى هذا التاريخ على أي من آيات الكتاب المقدس بل على الرقم 1000 ذاته، حيث كان  هذا الرقم في حد ذاته، كمتمم لعشرة قرون، له سحر خاص!! ومن ثم فقد استعد جميع الناس  لذلك الحدث فغيروا سلوكهم وتابوا عن خطاياهم وباعوا ممتلكاتهم الدنيوية وأعطوها  للفقراء وأتجه الآلاف إلى أورشليم، القدس، على أمل مقابلة الرب في الأرض المقدسة،  وتركوا المنازل المهدمة بدون ترميم وتركوا المحاصيل في المزارع وأطلقوا المجرمين من  السجون ولما انتهت سنة 999م وبدأت سنة 1000م ولم يأت السيد المسيح حدثت لهم صدمة  شديدة!!
*E* وفى شهر مايو من تلك السنة، 1000م، أُخرج جسد  الإمبراطور شارلمان في عيد العنصرة، وانتشرت إشاعة تقول أنه سيقوم من نومه ليحارب  ضد المسيح!! 
*E*وفى سنة 1005 -1006م حدث مجاعة رهيبة في كل دول أوربا وتصور  الناس أنها علامة على اقتراب نهاية العالم والمجيء الثاني في أيامهم!! 
*E*وفى سنة 1033م توقع الناس أن يأتي السيد المسيح على أساس أنها السنة  الألف بعد صلب المسيح.
*E*وفى سنة 1186م حذرت " رسالة في توليدو " الناس أن يختفوا في الكهوف  والجبال لأن العالم سيتحطم ولن يبقى منه سوى القليل.
*E*وفى سنة 1205م ؛ وتنبأ الراهب الإيطالي يواقيم الفيورى سنة 1190م أن ضد  المسيح كان موجود بالفعل في العالم وأن الملك ريتشارد ملك إنجلترا سوف يهزمه ويبدأ  المُلك الألفي قبل سنة 1205م!!
*E*وفى سنة 1420م تنبأت امرأة تشيكوسلوفاكية تدعى تابوريتيس وقالت أن كل  مدينة ستباد بالنار ولن يبقى سوى خمسة حصون جبلية.
*E*وفيما بين سنوات 1524- 1526م أعلن أحد زعماء الفلاحين الألمان ويدعى  مونزير أن المجيء الثانى كان وشيك جدا، وأن السيد المسيح سيأتي بعد أن يحطم هو،  مونزير، ورجاله العالي والقدير. وبسبب هذا الاعتقاد دخل في معركة غير متكافئة مع  القوات الحكومية، وأدعى أنه رأى رؤيا من الله أعلن له فيها الرب أنه سيمسك بقذائف  مدافع العدو في أكمام عباءته، ولكن نار وقذائف مدافع العدو سحقته مع جيشه، وتبين أن  رؤياه كانت رؤيا كاذبة!!
*E*وفى سنة 1533م ؛ تنبأ ملكيور هوفمان Melchior Hoffman أن المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح سيحدث سنة 1533م  وستؤسس أورشليم الجديدة في مدينة ستراسبورج في ألمانيا. ثم قبض عليه ومات في سجن  ستراسبورج!! 
*E*وفى سنة 1534م أعاد جان ماتهيس نفس موضوع مونزير بعده بسنوات قليلة وأخذ  مدينة مونستر، والتي كانت المدينة الوحيدة المستثناة من الدمار ثم عاد وحاصرها هو  ورجاله ومات جميع من فيها خلال سنة واحدة!!
*E* وفيما بين سنوات 1650 - 1660م حاول رجال الملكية الخامسة في إنجلترا  أنيؤسسوا حكومة دينية، ثيئوقراطية، بسبب توقعهم للمجيء الثاني في أيامهم،  فحملوا السلاح وحاولوا حصار إنجلترا بالقوة، ولكن الحركة ماتت عندما استعيدت  الملكية البريطانية ثانية سنة 1660م!!
*E* وفى سنة 1666م أنتشر وباء الطاعون في مدينة لندن  ومات بسببه 100,000 
نسمة وفي تلك السنة أيضاً أحُرقت المدينة بنار عظيمة، فتصور أهل لندن أن  تلك 
السنة كانت هي نهاية العالم وأن الأحدث التي حدثت فيها تعبر جيداً عن  رقم 666، رقم الوحش ورقم السنة نفسها!!
*E* سنة 1669م ؛ كان المؤمنون الروس القدماء يعتقدون  أن نهاية العالم ستحدث سنة 1669م، ونتيجة لهذا التوقع فقد قام 20,000 شخص بإحراق  أنفسهم وماتوا فيما بين 1669 و 1690م معتقدين انهم بذلك يحمون أنفسهم من ضد  المسيح!!
*E** وفي القرنين الماضيين، 18 و19، انتشرت فكرة  اقتراب المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح والملك الألفي ونهاية العالم بشكل غزير جداً  وذلك استنادا إلى التفاسير الخاطئة للأرقام الموجودة في آيات سفر دانيال النبي،  ووصلوا إلى نتائج لا أساس لها لا في سفر دانيال ولا في الكتاب المقدس كله، ولم  يذكرها أو يشر إليها السيد المسيح ولا تلاميذه ورسله ولا خلفاؤهم من أباء الكنيسة  في القرن الأول، من قريب أو من بعيد. وذلك إلى جانب تنبؤات العرافين وعلماء الفلك  والطبيعة والفضاء وغيرهم!!*
*E* ففي سنة 1809م ادعت مارى باتيمان، التي كانت  متخصصة في قراءة البخت، أن لديها دجاج سحري يضع بيض يحمل رسالات عن نهاية العالم!!  وقالت أن إحدى هذه الرسائل تعلن أن المجيء الثاني للمسيح قد اقترب جداً!! وانتهى  هذا الضجيج عندما أمسكها أحد الزوار، الذي لم تكن تتوقع مجيئه، وهى تضع بيضة في  قناة بيض الدجاج، وأعدمت مارى بعد ذلك بتهمة تسمم أحد زبائنها الأغنياء.
*E* وفى سنة 1814م زعمت محضرة أرواح تدعى جوانا  ساوثكوت *أنها ستلد يسوع المسيح الثاني بولادة بتوليه!!* وبدأت بطنها تنتفخ!!  وكانت حشود الناس تزداد حولها. وجاء وقت الولادة ومر دون أن تلد، ثم ماتت، وبالكشف  عليها وتشريح جثتها أتضح أن حملها كان حملا كاذباً!!
*E* وفى سنة 1830م زعمت مارجريت ماكدونالد أن روبرت  أوين Robert  Owen، الذي كان معاصراً لها، سيكون هو ضد  المسيح!!
* جوانا ساوثكوت *
*E* وفى سنة 1836م كتب جون ويسلى، الواعظ الشهير،  يقول أن " زمانا وزمانين ونصف زمان " في رؤيا 14: 12 هي سنوات 1058 – 1836، التيسيأتي في نهايتها المسيح!! أي في أيامه!!(3)
*E* وقال أحد الخدام من ماساشوسيتس أن الملك الألفي  سيبدأ حوالي سنة 1859م!!
*E* وكان اللاهوتي الألماني اللوثرى بنجل (1687  - 1751م) قد أعلن أن سنة 1836م ستكون مؤشرا لبداية الملك الألفي. ونادى بمثل  ذلك مارتن لوثر مؤسس البروتستانتية. كما نادت جماعات في إنجلترا واسكتلندا بأن  المسيح سيأتي سنة 1835م! ثم قالوا سنة 1838م! ثم عادوا وقالوا سنة 1864م! وأخيرا  قالوا أنه سيأتي سنة 1866م!! وأعلن آخرين من الوعاظ الذين كانوا مشهورين، في ذلك  الوقت، مثل إليوت وكومينج أن المسيح سيأتي سنة 1866م! وبريور وديكير اللذان قالا  أنه سيأتي سنة 1867م! وقال سيس أنه سيأتي سنة 1870م! وقال كلاس أب قائد جماعة  مينونيت في روسيا أنه سيأتي سنة 1889م! ولم تتحقق كل هذه التوقعات. يقول آلان  روجرسون " كان الحديث في هذا الموضوع منتشراً بغزارة وشهد النصف الأخير من القرن  19م تتابع متواصل لأناس كثيرين يتنبئون بتاريخ اليوم الذي سيأتي فيه يسوع (المسيح)  ونهاية العالم "*.
*E* وزعمت امرأة تدعى الأم شيبتون، قبل ذلك ب 400  سنة، أن العالم سينتهي في سنة 1881م!!
*E* ومن أهم وأشهر الذين حددوا تاريخ المجيء الثاني  في القرن التاسع عشر بناء على ما جاء في سفر دانيال النبي وليم ميلر مؤسس الشيع  الأدفنتستية، السبتية، وأيضا تلاميذه، مثل حيرام إيدسون وجوناس ويندل والذي تأثر  بهم وسار على دربهم تشارلز تاز رصل مؤسس جمعية تلاميذ الكتاب المقدس والكراريس التي  خرج منها جماعة شهود يهوه وتلاميذ الفجر الألفي الذين أنكروا لاهوت المسيح ونادوا  بفناء الأشرار وموت النفس..الخ وغيرهم من الفرق. كما تأثر بهؤلاء الكثيرون فيما بعد  (أنظر الفصل الرابع).
*E* أبريل 1957م ؛ اقتبست مجلة برج المراقبة لشهود  يهوه عن قس من كاليفورنيا بعنوان مهران يسأل ؛ كما يقال في يناير 1957م " ستكتسح  معركة هرمجدون العالم في وقت ما بين 16و23 أبريل 1957م! وستحترق الأرض وسيموت  الملايين من البشر في لهيبها "!
*E* النهاية في سبعينات القرن العشرين (1970  - 1980م) ؛ فقد تنبأ *موسى ديفيد، *مؤسس جماعة  " أطفال الله " المسيحية في أمريكا، بأن نجم مذنب سيضرب الأرض ربما في منتصف  السبعينات ويدمر الحياة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وقال أحد المصادر أنه توقع  أن يحدث ذلك سنة 1973م!! 
وقال أيضا " أن معركة هرمجدون ستحدث في سنة 1986م وستهزم روسيا إسرائيل  والولايات المتحدة وستؤسس ديكتاتورية شيوعية عالمية، وسيرجع المسيح إلى الأرض سنة  1993م!! والعجيب أن هذه الفترة بالذات كانت بداية النهاية للشيوعية!!
*E* 1978م، قال *جيم جونز* رئيس معبد الشعب في  جونستون بولاية جويانا أن المسيح سيأتي سنة 1978م ولما مر التاريخ الذي حدده دون أن  يأتى المسيح قام هو واتباعه أل 912 فرد بعملية انتحار جماعي!!
*E* النهاية في 1981م ؛ وقال *تيليمنستر آرنولد  موراى*، أحد الذين لا يؤمنون بالتثليث في الذات الإلهية، والهوية المسيحية، في  السبعينات، أن ضد المسيح سيظهر قبل سنة 1981م!!
*E* النهاية فيما بين 1984- 1999م ؛ تنبأ *بهاجوان شرى راجنيش*، جورو  حركة راجنيش، بحدوث كوارث طبيعية وكوارث صناعية، من صنع الإنسان، تؤدى إلى الدمار  الهائل للأرض. وقال أنه سيحدث فيضان أعظم من أي فيضان منذ أيام نوح وستحدث زلازل  عنيفة للغاية وانفجارات بركانية مدمرة وحروب نووية، وتدمر كل مدن سان فرانسيسكو  ولوس أنجلوس بأمريكا وبومباي بالهند!!
*E* 11 أكتوبر 1988م، قال *أدجار وسنانت* Edgar  Whisenant، عالم في وكالة الناسا NASA الأمريكية للفضاء، في كتابه " 88 سببا لماذا لا  يكون الاختطاف سنة 1988 "، والذي وزع أكثر من 4 مليون نسخة، أن المسيح سيأتي ثانية  ويتم الاختطاف سنة 1988م. ولما لم يحدث ذلك عاد وطبع كتابه تحت اسم " الصرخة  الأخيرة " وغير التاريخ إلى 1989م، واستمر في تغيير تاريخ السنة في الأعوام  التالية!!
*E* حوالي سنة 1990م ؛ خرج *بيتر ركمان* Peter  Ruchman باستنتاج، خاص به وحده، من دراسته للكتاب المقدس  يقول أن الاختطاف سيحدث خلال سنوات قليلة من سنة 1990م!!
*E* 1992م ؛ وتصور *ديفيد كورش* David Koresh قائد تلاميذ الأختام السبعة من الجماعة الداودية  السبتية (الأدفنتستية)، فرع واكو تكساس، أن معركة هرمجدون النهائية المروعة  المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس ستقع قريبا طبقا لحساباتجماعته، كما توقعوا أن نهاية العالم ستقع في سنة 1995م، ثم غير اسم  الجماعة من جبل الكرمل إلى مزرعة هرمجدون.
*E* 28 أكتوبر 1992م ؛ ونادى القس الكوري المسيحي  *لى جانج ريم* Lee  Gang Rim أن الاختطاف سيحدث في 28 أكتوبر 1992م!! ولما لم  يحدث ذلك أنتحر عدد كبير من أتباعه!!
*E* سنة 1993م ؛ وأعلن *بيني هن* Benny Hinn راعى مجمع الله في فلوريدا أن الاختطاف سيحدث سنة  1993م، وقال أيضا أن الله نفسه سيدمر الشواذ جنسيا سنة 1995م على  الأقل!!
*E* 11 نوفمبر 1993م ؛ نشرت جريدة وورلد نيوز  World News الأسبوعية في 20 يوليو 1993م مقالة بعنوان "  كويكبات يوم الحساب " تقول أن بعض العلماء كتبوا وثيقة سرية للغاية تكشف عن أن  كويكب معروف بM  167 سيضرب الأرض في 11 نوفمبر 1993م وربما ينهى  الحياة على الأرض!!
*E* حوالي 1994م ؛ وتقول تقارير متواصلة أن السيد  المسيح والسيدة العذراء يظهران في كونيرز Conyers يوم 13 من كل شهر ويعطيان رسائل لممرضة ومديرة  منزل تدعى نانسى فلاور، التي زار موقعها أكثر من مليون شخص. وتقول هذه السيدة أن  السيد المسيح أعطى لها رسالة يوم 6 فبراير 1994م تقول " سوف تتحول الصراعات إلى  حروب 000 وستُضطرب الأرض في كثير من الأماكن. وستنقسم الأرض. ستنقسم الأرض ويضيع  معها غناكم، وسيموت بعضكم فجأة، ولن يكون لكم تحذير 000 وستستمر الساعة تدق وستقترب  سريعا حيث ستقع الكارثة وراء الأخرى، وسيكون هناك حرب في كل مكان، وستكون هناك  مجاعات ومياه ملوثة في أماكن كثيرة " ولكن لم يذكر تاريخ محدد لحدوث ذلك.  
*E* 1994م، قال *جون هنكل* Jhon hinkle راعى كنيسة المسيح في لوس أنجلوس ان الاختطاف  سيحدث يوم الخميس 9 يونيو 1994م، ولما مر اليوم دون أن يأتى السيد المسيح ويحدث  الاختطاف، قال في خطاب اعتذار لكنيسته أن ذلك قد تم ولكن " في العالم الروحاني  أولاً "!!
*E* 26 سبتمبر 1994م، وقال *هارولد كامبنج* Harold  Camping في كتابه " 1994؟ " ؛ " عندما يحل علينا يوم 26  سبتمبر من سنة 1994 فلن يكون فيمقدور إنسان أن يخلص - لأن النهاية ستكون قد أتت "!! 
*E* 1996م ؛ ونشرت دار دورانس بيتسبيرج AB كتاب بعنوان " عودة المشترى: نهاية العالم في ضوء  الكتاب المقدس " يتنبأ بكارثة تبدأ في المحيط الهادي، وقالت أن " زلزال رهيب سيكسر  قشرة الأرض المحيطية تحت المحيط الهادي سنة 1996م "!!
*E* 23 أكتوبر 1996م ؛ وكان العديدون من مسيحي الغرب،  كما بينا، قد قبلوا الحسابات التي قدمها الأسقف الأيرلندي جيمس أوشر James Ussher، منذ سنة 1658م، والتي تعتبر أن آدم قد حُلق سنة  4004 ق م وأن الفترة ما بين الخليقة وتجسد السيد المسيح وميلاده 4000 سنة وأن  العالم سينتهي سنة 6000 من الخليقة أي سنة 1996م!!
*E* 8 مارس 1997م ؛ وتوقعت طائفة دوامة نجمة داود  الدينية في لوسكفيل بكوبيك بكندا أن العالم سينتهى في يوم السبت 8 مارس 1997م!  وأعلن ناطق باسم الطائفة أنه ليس لديهم أي سيناريو ليوم الحساب!!
*E* 10 أبريل 1997م ؛ وأعلن الباحثان الدينيان *دان  ميلر* Dan  Miller من كندا، *وبوب واردسورث* Bib Wardsworth من نشرة أخبار علم الفلك للكتاب المقدس انهما  كانا يتطلعان للعلامات في السماء استعدادا لمجيء ضد المسيح، ثم المجيء الثاني للسيد  المسيح. ومن هذه العلامات صليب المسيح الذي سيظهر في السماء وتنبأ الاثنان أن ضد  المسيح سيأتي في 10 أبريل 1997م، وقالوا أننا ننتظر أخبار من الفاتيكان ومن أورشليم  في ذلك اليوم، حيث توقعا حدوث انقلاب عسكري يقوم به ضد المسيح، المسيح الكذاب.  وتوقع دان ميلر أن ضد المسيح سيجلس على كرسي الفاتيكان كالبابا بطرس  الثاني!!
 وفى نفس التاريخ 11 أبريل حدث تقاطع بين مذنبين والنجم رأس الغول  Algol في برج فرساوس (كوكبة الجبار) Perseus. وتقاطع المذنبان هايكوتاك Hyakutake وهالى Hale- Bob مع النجم في ذلك اليوم (11أبريل) في سنتين  قريبتين (هايكوتاك في 1996وهالى في 1997م) وشكل المذنبان في الفترة من 1أبريل إلى  30 أبريل شكل صليب تام تقريبا. وتقاطعا بين عيون رأس قنديل البحر Medusa الذي يضمه فرساوس في يده اليسرى. ويعنى " رأس  الغول " في اللغة العربية " رأس الشيطان " وفى العبرية " روش شيطان " أي " رأس  الشيطان " أيضا. وكانت هناك علامة سماوية واحدة أخرى، ففي 10 أبريل كان هناك اختفاء  قمري للنجم برج الثور اللامع!!
*E* 27 نوفمبر 1997م ؛ أعلن تقرير للفرسان الكهنوتيين  للأمن القومي يقول أن هجوما فضائيا سيهاجم الأرض في 27 نوفمبر 1997م لتعرية الكوكب  من كل مصدر طبيعي واستعباد كل إنسان على كوكب الأرض سواء كان رجلاً أو امرأة أو  طفل!!
*E*1997م ؛ وأفترض الكيمائي *سوبيرداف* Superdave افتراض عجيب باتخاذه للعدد 1331 وأضافته إلى رقم  666، رقم الوحش في سفر الرؤيا، ليصل إلى سنة 1997م! على أساس أن هذا الرقم يمثل رقم  13، رقم التشاؤم، عندما يقرأ من كلا جانبيه!! 
*E* ونشرت جريدة وورلد نيوز الأسبوعية في 29 يوليو  1997م تقريرا يقول أنه يدور في واشنطن أكبر فزع منذ أزمة الصواريخ الكوبية بسبب  توقع اقتراب نهاية العالم. فقد دعا الرئيس الأمريكي بل كلينتون لاجتماع سرى مع قادة  علماء الكتاب المقدس للأسبوع الخاص ب27 يوليو، وتقول الجريدة أنه خرجت بعض الشائعات  من البنتاجون عن هذا الاجتماع السري تزعم ؛ أن هذا الاجتماع تنبأ عن حدوث كوارث  عظيمة لأحداث غير مسبوقة من قبل إذ أن الأنشطة البركانية آخذة في الارتفاع المتزايد  مما ينبئ باقتراب نهاية العالم، كم أن القشرة الأرضية تتغير بشكل مريع!!
 وحملت الجريدة في نفس العدد خبر يقول أن متحدث من الجمعية الدولية  للفيزياء قال أن: 92% من أعضائها ال120,000 لديهم نفس الرؤيا " لنهاية العالم "  ولخص المتحدث هذا التنبؤات كالآتي: 
·               زيادة المد الديني وظهور الأنبياء والقديسين ليقيادة المؤمنين إلى  السلامة.
·               تقلص المحيطات وامتداد الصحارى وفشل المحاصيل وحدوث مجاعات  رهيبة.
·               انتشار حالات الانهيار العاطفي والعقلي بكثرة وازدياد حدوث الجرائم  والعنف.
·                تغير في أنماط الطقس واضطراب القوانين الأساسية  للطبيعة.
·               ظهور الأرواح الشريرة الشيطانية في عز النهار وكثرة الحروب والأوبئة  والفيضانات في كل العالم.
·               اختفاء الجنس البشرى حوالي سنة 2001م!!
*E* 31 مارس 1988م ؛ وقال هنج – منج تشن Hing – Ming Chen بروفيسور علوم الاجتماع السابق وقائد جماعة  المسيحيين – البوذيين الروحية التايوانية والتي تدعى " كنيسة  خلاص الله "، والذي زعم أن الله يكلمه من خلال خاتم في إصبعه، والذي يلقبه اتباعه  بالمعلم تشن!! أن الله سيظهر للعالم كله في التلفزيون على القناة 18 الساعة 12,01  قبل ظهر يوم 25 مارس وأنه، الله، سيذيع برنامج ممول على هذه القناة في جارلاند،  ضاحية شمال دلاس، ثم يتجسد ثانية إلى إنسان وسيظهر شخصيا على طبق طائر في الساعة  العاشرة من صباح يوم 31 مارس حسب التوقيت المحلى!! وذهب اتباعه أل 150 إلى جارلاند  لينتظروا وصوله. وجذبوا وراءهم أكثر من مليون شخص تصوروا أنه يمكنهم أن يلمسوا  الله!! وقد أختار قائدهم جارلاند لأنها تبدوا من وجهة نظره هو واتباعه " كأرض الله  ". وجاءت أخبار من تايوان تقول أن المجموعة تخطط للانتحار الجماعي إذا لم يظهر  الله!! ولكن تشن نفى ذلك وخير اتباعه بين البقاء معه أو تركه.
*E* 10 أكتوبر 1998م ؛ وتنبأ *مونتى كيم ميلر* Monte Kim  Miller الذى كان يقود جماعة مكونة 30 إلى 60 شاب وطفل  بالغين، بأن كارثة غير محددة ستكتسح دينيفر Denever من على الخريطة في 10 أكتوبر، كما تنبأ أنه، هو،  سيموت في ديسمبر 1999م وسيقوم من الموت بعد ذلك بثلاثة أيام!! ولم تحدث كارثة  دينيفر واختفت جماعته وتركت دينيفر بالقرب من سبتمبر وتحولت إلى أورشليم ولكن  البوليس الإسرائيلي منع دخولها خشية من القيام بعملية انتحار جماعي!!
*E* أكتوبر 1998م ؛ وتنبأ بيت يهوه ابلاين أن سيناريو  نهاية العالم سيبدأ في أكتوبر 1998م، وقالوا أنه سيقتل 80% من سكان الأرض في منتصف  2001م كنتيجة لحرب نووية!!
*E* النهاية فيما بين 1997 - 1999م ؛ حلل العالم الروسي فلاديمير سوبوليوفاس،  من أكاديمية ريرك Rerikh، النبوات التي جمعها عن القديسين الروس وتنبؤات  نوستراداموس العراف الفرنسي الشهير وغيرهم.. الخ ووصل إلى النتيجة التالية في  سبتمبر 1997م ؛ أن محور الأرض سينحدر، يميل، حوالي 30 درجة خلال السنتين التاليتين.  مما يتسبب في غمر الدول الاسكندنافية وبريطانيا تحت الماء، وهذا ما يسمى بطوفان  هرمجدون، وستختفي سيبريا. وتوقع تدخل غرباء لقيادة العالم إلى البعد الرابع. هؤلاء  الغرباء سيكونون على الأرض، ولكن مخفيين " أنهم يمشون مخفيين في البعد الرابع  ويظهرون أنفسهم من وقت لآخر فقط "!!
*E* 1998م ؛ وقالت منظمة *سينترو* Centro الدينية النشطة والمركزة في الفليبين أن العالم  سينتهى سنة 1998م وطلبوا من أتباعهم التراجع إلى المناطق الآمنة!!
*E* وفى نوفمبر 1998م كتبت *نتاليا دى ليمنى  *- ماكيدونوفا -Natalia de Lemeny - Makedonova كتاب بعنوان " نواميس أبدية - جنس بشرى جديد -تجلى روحاني " وقالت فيه أن " ابن الخالق - عمانوئيل - حاكم الإمبراطورية الألفية، أعلن في الكتاب  المقدس، انه سيولد في سلوفاكيا في نوفمبر 000 وسيصحب ميلاده نجم سيسطع في السماء  وسيكون مرئيا في كل العالم. وستعلن هذه الحادثة أيضا عن طريق ظواهر أخرى غير أرضية  في السماء ". وسيبدأ تطهير الأرض في ميلاده أما " بكارثة أو رمزيا "!!
*E* 12 ديسمبر 1988م ؛ أطلق أحد علماء الأحياء من  اركنساس تحذيرا يقول فيه متنبأً أن حرب نووية رهيبة ستبدأ في الساعات الأولى من  صباح 12/12/1988م في الولايات المتحدة، وسيتلاشى الطعام وتتلوث المياه ويموت 75  مليون في الحال ويموت الكثيرون غيرهم بعد ذلك، ثم يقول ولكي " تقوى في حياتك  الروحية أخرج من المدن الكبرى وأهرب من المواقع العسكرية والملاجئ العسكرية وأستعد  للحياة "!!
*E** النهاية عام 1999م!!* ركز الكثيرون من العلماء والعرافين على أحداث سنة 1999م والتي قالوا  أنها ستؤدى حتماً إلى نهاية العالم قريباً!! 
*E*قال بيتر ب Peter P فيما يسميه ب " النبوة العلمية " التي يضم فيها  أكثر من حدث من أحداث الماضي ليخرج منها بحدث يرى أنه من المحتمل أن يحدث في  المستقبل! وقد خرج بالآتي: 
·               اشتعال حرائق كثيرة في العالم سنة 1999م تعادل أو تفوق العام  السابق.
·               سحب عقار يسمى بالعقار المعجزة من السوق بسبب تأثيراته الجانبية التي  تهدد حياة الإنسان.
·               خروج الرئيس الروسي بوريس يلتسن من موقع السلطة ونهايته سنة 1999م  
·               وقوع ما يشبه معركة هرمجدون!
*E* وتقول إيلى كريستال Ellie Crystal، التي تزعم أن أحد الكائنات من دائرة عالم آخر قد  دعاها للتنبؤ، فيما يسمى بتنبؤاتها لعام 1999م ما يلي: 
·               تصاعد التغيرات الأرضية (أستعد لذلك) ومعاناة  كاليفورنيا.
·               تتفتت مجموعة من الدول هي روسيا ودول أوربية أخرى واختفاء اليابان من  الوجود. 
·               وقوع حرب بين العراق وإحدى الدول، ليس أمريكا، وذهاب صدام  حسين.
·               ضرب الولايات المتحدة بفعل إرهابي خطير.
·      الكشف عن أسرار خفية كثيرة عن طريق علماء الآثار، ومن هذه الأسرار ما هو  مرتبط، تحديدا، بقارة أتلانتس التي يقال أنها غارقة في المحيط.
*E* وتقول القاضية الأمريكية باربارا مارسينياك  Barbara  Marciniak سيشهد عام 1999م عدد ملحوظ ورهيب من التقلبات  المالية، وانبثاق اختراعات كثيرة وحلول رائعة وأفكار متقدمة في ربيع ذلك العام،  وانطلاق كل ذلك من ذاكرة الماضي.
*E* وتنبأ الكيمائي الأمريكي الشهير *إدجار  كاسي* Edgar  Casey (1877 - 1945م) الذي يُعرف بالنبي النائم، وقال أنه سيكون  للأرض قطب جديد أثناء شتاء 1997 - 1998م. لأن الأرض تدور حلزونيا مثل الجيروسكوب  (gyroscope- الأداة التي تحفظ توازن الطائرة أو السفينة) وهذا  يحتاج إلى طاقة ضخمة لتنفيذه. وستسبب كمية الطاقة تمزق رهيب للمحيطات ولقشرة الأرض.  وهذا بدوره يسببموجات رهيبة من المد وحدوث زلازل وهيجان شديد للبراكين!! 
 كما تنبأ أيضا عن اكتشاف حجرة سرية تحت الأرض بين فكي أبو الهول  العظيم. وقال انه ستُكتشف بداخلها وثائق تكشف عن تاريخ قارة أطلنطس، وسيطلق هذا  الإعلان المجيء الثاني للمسيح. وقد كشفت دراستين مستقلتين عن وجود هذه الحجرة  بالفعل كما حدد كايس!! 
*E* كما تنبأ بأن معركة هرمجدون ستقع سنة 1999م  ويليها المجيء الثاني، وفيما بين ذلك سينحدر محور الأرض ويؤدى إلى ذوبان جليد  القطبين وستغرق كل من إنجلترا واليابان في المحيط وتدمر الزلزال والفيضانات مدن  نيويورك ولوس أنجلوس وسان فرانسيسكو، وتنهض قارة اطلانطس من المحيط، وهذا لن يحدث  قبل سنة 2001 أو 2002م!! ويلي ذلك عصر من السلام.
*E* وتقول مجلة صن مجازين Sun Magazine الصادرة في 24 يناير 1997م أن *البابا يوحنا  الثالث والعشرون* تنبأ في سنة 1962م عن وصول زوار من الفضاء في مركبات نارية  يناير 1999م وأنهم سيشاركون بمعلوماتهم المتقدمة مع البشرية. وستمتد حياتنا إلى 150  سنة أو أكثر، وستختفي معظم الأمراض.
*E* ويقول توم تشيسTome Chase في موقعة، على الإنترنت " Astrology for the New  Age " والذي يقول أنه يمزج في تنبؤاته بين الفلك  والمدارس العصرية الأخرى، عن سنة 1999م ما يلي: 
·               تحطم اقتصاد آسيا وروسيا في سنة 1998 - 1999م.
·               تعرض روسيا لكارثة اقتصادية وربما حرب أهلية وعودة لنوع من  الفاشية
 الديكتاتورية سنة 1999م.


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*
·      ويسأل سؤال جوهري عما إذا كانت مشكلة برامج الكومبيوتر الألفية  Y2K ستسبب في انخفاض اقتصادي عالمي في 31 ديسمبر  1999م، ويرى أن هذا الحدث سيعطى قوة لضد المسيح!
·      وقوع  الكواكب على خط مستقيم في حدث نادر في أغسطس 1999م وهو أكثر حدث  فلكي تقع  فيه الكواكب في مثل هذا الخط في أل2000 سنة الأخيرة، وستصطف الكواكب على   شكل صليب، وهذا ينبئ عن اضطراب عالمي. 
E ويقول د. موريس بلامر Dr Moris Plammer  أن أحد الكويكبات السيارة الذى يبلغ قطره 20 ميل  ويسير بسرعة 20,000 ميل  في الساعة سيصطدم بالأرض في 20 يناير 1999م. هذا الحجم وهذه  السرعة التى  للكويكب سيربكان الحياة علىالأرض بشدة. ويقول د. موريس أنه قد اتخذت لهذا الكويكب صورة في وكالة  الناسا NASA الأمريكية للفضاء، كشف له عنها صديق مقرب جدا،  يبدو فيها شكله مثل شكل وجه الشيطان!!
E وقالت مارلين ج آجى Marilyn J Agee  أن اتفاقية السلام بين إسرائيل والفلسطينيين التي  وُقعت في 23 اكتو بر  سنة 1998م تمثل تحذير الأيام السبعة التي أعطاها الله لنوح،  وهذا يعنى أن  العالم قد أعطى سبعة شهور للتحذير قبل الاختطاف وبداية الضيقة  العظيمة.  وهى تتوقع أن يحدث الاختطاف في يوم العنصرة 23 مايو 1999م.
Eوتنبأ العراف الفرنسي نوسترادموس، الذي عاش في القرن السادس عشر  (1503 - 1566م) والذي يُعتبر أشهر عراف في التاريخ  الفرنسي، بعدة تنبؤات خاصة بأيامنا هذه وبنهاية العالم، وفيما يلي أهمها:  
1 -  أن ملك الرعب العظيم سيأتي من السماوات " في  العام 1999م وسبعة اشهر  (يوليو 1999م)، سوف يأتي من السماء ملك الرعب. وسيعيد إلى  الحياة ملك  المغول العظيم. سيحكم قبل الحرب وبعدها في سعادة ". ويرى بعض الذين  اهتموا  بهذه التنبؤات أن ملك الرعب هنا هو ضد المسيح، ورأى غيرهم في عبارة " من   السماء " حدوث ظاهرة جوية مدمرة أو نجم مُذنب يصطدم بالأرض، ويرى غيرهم أن  هذا  التهديد الآتي من السماء هو السيار الفضائي Cassini  الذى سيمر بالأرض. وفى كل الأحوال فكل من هذه  الآراء لا ترى سوى خطر قادم  على الأرض. وقد فسر البعض ذلك على أنه يشير إلى منظر  الانفجار النووي!!
2 -  حدوث ضيق عظيم في نهاية دائرة القرون، سنة 2000م  " بعد شقاء كبير تتعرض  له الإنسانية يدنو شقاء أكبر منه بكثير عندما تتجدد الدورة  العظمى للقرون.  ستمطر السماء دماً، وحليبا ومجاعة وحربا ومرضا: وسوف تُرى نار في  السماء  وهى تجر وراءها ذيل من الشرر".
3 -  حدوث مجاعة عالمية عظيمة تعم الكرة الأرضية كلها  " المجاعة الكبيرة التي  أحس باقترابها ستنتقل (من مكان لآخر) ثم تلف العالم بأسره،  ستشمل مساحات  واسعة جداً وستدوم طويلاً إلى الحد الذي سينزعون فيه الجذور من  الأشجار  ويختطفون الأطفال من الصدور ".
4 -  ظهور دولة إسرائيل وحروبها مع العرب " قانون جديد  سوف يحتل أرضا جديدة في  مكان قريب من سوريا ويهوذا وفلسطين، وستنهار الإمبراطورية  الهمجية  العظيمة قبل نهاية قرن الشمس (أي القرن العشرين). 
5 -  نهاية الحرب الباردة بين الشرق والغرب وتقارب  أمريكا وروسيا ثم انفصالهما  الذي قد يؤدى إلى حرب عالمية ثالثة " سوف يصبح القائدان  الكبيران صديقين  في يوم من الأيام ؛ وسوف تبدوا قوتهما العظيمة متنامية. ستكون  الأرض  الجديدة (أمريكا) في ذروة قوتها، وسوف يصل العدد إلى رجل الدم " ورجل الدم   هنا هو المسيح الكذاب. " يترك الحكم لأثنين، وسيتوليانه فترة قصيرة جدا.  وبعد مرور  ثلاث سنوات وسبعة أشهر سيتوجهان للحرب. العذراوان سوف تثوران في  وجههما ؛ المنتصر  يولد حينئذ على التراب الأمريكي ". 
6 -  اتجاه النجم المذنب إلى الأرض مما يتسبب في كوارث  كثيرة على الأرض  واضطرار بابا الفاتكان لتغيير مقره " سوف يشتعل النجم العظيم سبعة  أيام.  وستجعل الغيمة الشمس تبدو شمسين. وسينبح الكلب الدّرواسُ الكبير طوال الليل   عندما يغير الحبر العظيم مقره ". ويقول أن ذلك سيحدث " حينما يحدث كسوف  للشمس. سوف  يشاهد المسخ في وضح النهار. وسيتم تفسيره بشكل مختلف تماما ؛  لن يهتموا بالنفقة،  ولم يكن أحد قد قام بأعبائه ".
E  كما وجد في الكتابات السومرية القديمة (وهى أقدم  كتابة معروفة لنا وترجع  لسنة 3400 ق م) المكتوبة على الألواح الطينية الأسفينية أنه  يوجد نجم مذنب  -كوكب يدعى نبيروا NIBIRU (ماردوك  في اللغة البابلية المتأخرة) وهو أكبر من  الأرض ثلاث مرات وله قوة جاذبية  شديدة ويقال أنه يدور حول الأرض في مدار باتجاه  حركة عقارب الساعة - كل 3600 سنة، وهو اكبر من النجم المذنب هالى  والذي يدور في مدار حول الأرض كل 76 سنة، وأنه سيمر بالأرض في11 أغسطس سنة 1999م، وسيتسبب في حدوث طوفان من  المياه مثلما حدث في أيام نوح!! 
E وتقول الكاتبة إيلين ليكس Eileen Lakes  في كتابها " المستقبل يمر " أن القطبين المتجمدين  سيذوبان وستغمر المياه  العالم وسيدور العالم 90 درجة إلى اليمين، وتقول أيضا "  سيأتي الوقت قريبا  وقريبا حيث تسبب " مياه المعمودية " (فيضان ضخم) بسب ذوبان قطبي  ويتغير  محور الأرض وتصطف كواكب النظام الشمسي في شكل " صليب عظيم " في يوليو 1999م   000 وسيتأسس ملكوت إلهي سنة 2015م كحضارة فضائية متقدمة علميا، ومن ثم  يمكن أن نتصل  بالكائنات الفضائية الأخرى وستكون هناك حياة أرضية مرة أخرى  للناس ".
E  وفي تفسير يسمونه التفسير الأخير للنبوة الكتابية  قال اتباع جماعة فرع  دافيديان أنه ستبدأ خمسة شهور من العقاب الرئيسي عندما يتم  الختم السادس  يوم 6 أغسطس 1999م!!
E  وبحسب ما جاء في الصن مجازين الصادرة في 27 مايو  1997م، فأن ضد المسيح حي  اليوم ويعيش في الشرق الأوسط. وسيعلن عن نفسه للعالم في 11  أغسطس 1999م  وقت خسوف الشمس " وستكون الحرب القصوى "، وسيهلك الكثيرين وستذهب  أرواحهم  إلى السماء أو الهاوية اعتمادا على أي جانب كانوا يؤيدونه أثناء  الصراع!!
E وقال العالم النفسي كريزويل Criswell  في التلفزيون الأمريكي أنه " إذا تقابلت أنا وأنت  في الشارع في ذلك اليوم  المحتوم 18 أغسطس 1999م وتحدثنا عما يجب أن نفعله في الغد،  سنفتح أفواهنا  للحديث ولكن لن تخرج منها أية كلمة، لأنه لن يكون لنا مستقبل 000 بل   سنكون أنا وأنت خارج الزمن".
E وكتب فاليرى جيمس Valerie James في مجلة European Magazine  سنة 1996م يقول " أن الاقتران النسبي للكواكب  التى أنبأت بمجيء المسيح  (وقت ميلاده) سيحدث ثانية في 24 أغسطس 1999م " أي أن  المسيح سيأتي في  مجيئه الثاني مع هذا الحدث.
E ونشرت مجلة صن مجازين قول دوستون ميد  Doston  Meade  الذي تصفه بالخبير في الكتاب المقدس " أن شيئاً  ما سيحدث وسيؤدى للحرب  التى ستنهى العالم كما نعرفه 000 وستحدث دائرة من العواصف  الشديدة  والزلازل التى ستؤدى إلى المعركة النهائية التى انتظرها العالم " وذلك في   19 ديسمبر 1999م. وتقول أنه بنى هذا التاريخ على ما جاء في مخطوطات البحر   الميت.
E ما بين 1999 و 2000م ؛ وأعلن موقع WWW CALENdeRsign® على شبكة الإنترنت قائمة بعدد من الأحداث الفلكية التى ستحدث كالختام  الألفي، وفيما يلى أهمها: 
·               حدوث خسوف كلى للشمس في 11 أغسطس 1999م وسُيرى من  أوربا.
·               حدوث خسوف كلى للقمر في 21 يناير 2000م وسُيرى في أوربا والولايات  المتحدة.
·               حدوث اقتران كوكبي ثلاثي للمريخ والمشترى وزحل فى أبريل  2000م.
·      حدوث  اقتران عظيم بين المشترى وزحل فى مايو 2000م. وهذا ما حدث أيضا سنة  7 ق م  ويعتقد البعض أنه النجم الذي قاد المجوس للمسيح، وبالتالي فهذا الاقتران  يدل  على عودة المسيح ثانية.
E ما بين 1999م و2010م ؛ تقول كريستينا ناردكس  بساراس ChristinaNaradacci – Psaras، العالمة في علم النفس الطبيعي، في موقعها "  Magical  Insights  " أنه ستشتعل حرب بين الغرب والإسلام فيما بين  سنوات 1999 و2010م،  وستزداد التوترات وتكتيك الأسلحة النووية ويؤدى اكتشاف الطاقة  المتغيرة  إلى تعبئة الأمم العربية لخلق الإمبراطورية العربية الجديدة. وستنشغل   أمريكا بالتعامل مع الكوراث الطبيعية، التي ستقع عليها ومنها كارثة كبيرة  تقع على  مدينة لوس انجلوس سنة 1998 - 1999م، وإعادة بناء ما خلفته هذه الكوارث على  الساحل الغربي.
E سنة 2000م ؛ وركز عدد كبير على سنة 2000م كتاريخ  لنهاية العالم لدرجة أن إحدى الإحصائيات التي أجرتها هيئة Time CNN تقول أن هناك 20 ٪ من الشباب الأمريكي يؤمنون أن المسيح سيأتي ثانية  سنة 2000م!! كما أن هناك 31٪  من الشباب الأمريكي، أيضا، غير متأكدين من ذلك!!  بل ويرى واحد من كل ستة  من الأمريكيين أن حرب الخليج ستؤدى إلى معركة هرمجدون!!  ربما لأنها نهاية  20 قرنا للمسيح. يقول لستر كمرول Laster Cumrall  في كتابه " أنا أتوقع سنة 2000م " ؛ " أنا ارصد  في نبواتي نهاية الإنسان  على هذه الأرض وذلك بحلول سنة 2000م ثم يأتى المسيح ليملك  على أورشليم ألف  سنة ". وينادى القس مارفن بايرز Marvin Byers في جواتيمالا بأن الاختطاف سيحدث سنة  2000م.
E سنة 200م ؛ يقول ميشيل دروسنن Michael Drosnin في كتابه " شفرة الكتاب المقدس The Bible Code  " أنه وجد رسالة في أسفار موسى الخمسة تنبئ بوقوع  حرب عالمية ثالثة تتسبب  في محرقة نووية في كل أنحاء العالم سنة 2000م أو ربما يحدث  ذلك في سنة  2006م!! 
E 2000م ؛ وقال هال لندساى  في كتابه " كوكب  الأرض العظيم، سابقاً " أن معركة هرمجدون ستقع سنة 2000م  وأن المسيح سيأتي ثانية  سنة 2007م أو سنة 2048م كتاريخ محتمل!!
E حوالي سنة 2000م ؛ وقال جاك فان أمب  Jack Van  Impe أنه ستقع أحداث عنيفة حوالي سنة
2000م وسيظهر ضد المسيح الذي سيتسبب في سبع سنوات من الضيق العالمي  العظيم يليها معركة هرمجدون ثم المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح!!
E  1 يناير 2000م ؛ قالت مجلة صن مجازين في 24 يناير  1997م أن البابا يوحنا  الثالث عشر تنبأ في سنة 1961م أن يوم الدينونة سيبدأ في يوم  21 يناير سنة  2000م وسيبدأ هذا اليوم بتفجير جماعة إرهابية ليبية لقنبلة ذرية في  مدينة  أوربية رئيسية، وسيتسبب هذا العمل في تفجير حرب نووية عنيفة تستمر لمدة ستة   شهور يقتل فيها الملايين من البشر.
E يناير 2000م ؛ قالت جريدة الويكلى وورلد نيوز  Weekly World  News في 18 نوفمبر 1997م أن المخابرات الأمريكية  C I A قد أمسكت بشخص من الفضاء الخارجي كان قد هبط في  20 يناير في صحراء نيو مكسيكيو، هذا الكائن أكثرتطوراً، روحياً وعقليا، من الإنسان. ويقولون أنه الوحيد الباقي من كوكبه  الذي دُمر – والذي يبعد عن الأرض بحوالي 200 سنة ضوئية.  ويزعمون أنه، هذا الكائن، قال أن " الله غاضب من خلائقه في كل مكان "!! 
E5 مايو 2000م ؛ يقول ريتشارد نُونNoone Richard W  في كتابه " الجليد الكارثة النهائية " والذي يضع  على غلافه صورة للهرم  وهو محاط بالجليد والضوء، أنه في 5/5/2000م ستقع كواكب الأرض  والزهرة  والمريخ وعطارد والمشترى وزحل على خط واحد، وذلك للمرة الأولى في 6000 سنة،   وسيكون كوكب الأرض (وقمره) على جانب واحد من الشمس والكواكب الأخرى على  الجانب  الآخر من الشمس، مما يتسبب في حدوث دمار شامل حيث ينقلب الجليد  الذي يتكون منه  القطب الجنوبي ويؤثر ذلك على محور ارتكاز الأرض ويرسل  مليارات الأطنان من الماء  والجليد الذي سيكتسح كوكب الأرض بالكامل!! 
E وقال دان ميلر Dan Millar أنه ستقع أربعة أحداث يوم الخميس 21 سبتمبر سنة  2000م هي: 
(1)           أعاده تنضيد اليوم النجمي. 
(2)           بدأ العام اليهودي الجديد بحسب التقويم الكنعاني الذي كان يستخدمه بنو  إسرائيل قبل السب البابلي (أي قبل سنة 606 ق م).
(3)     ونفس الوقت هو عيد اليوبيلات، بحسب ما جاء في الرسالة التي يقال أن  العذراء القديسة مريم أرسلتها للأب أستفان جوبي Stefan Jobbi، هذا العيد الذي يحدث مرة كل خمسين  سنة.
(4)           وهذا اليوم أيضا هو يوم الاعتدال الخريفي. 
E  31 مايو 2000م ؛ ويعتقد بض العلماء أنه ستقع  أحداث فائقة للطبيعة عندما  يحث الاقتران العظيم لكوكبي المشترى وزحل في مواجهة برج  الثور وعودة نجم  بيت لحم الذي ظهر وقت ميلاد السيد المسيح، هذه الأحداث الفائقة  المقصود  بها المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح. 
E 25 ديسمبر 2000م ؛ وتقول مجلة الصن مجازين في  24/1/1997م أن البابايوحنا  الثالث تنبأ بأن المسيح سيظهر على السحاب فوق مدينة نيويورك في   25/1/2000م وأنه سيعلن عن بداية 1000 سنة فردوسية يسبقها ستة شهور من الضيق   العظيم.
E 2001م ؛ يقول تلاميذ جمعية يوناريوس  Unarius  بكاليفورنيا أنهم تسلموا رسالة فكرية من بين  النجوم عن طريق سفينة نجمية  من بنات أطلس أحد نجوم الثريا تقول أنهم سيهبطون على  قارة أطلنطس (التي  يقال أنها غارقة في أعماق المحيط الأطلنطي) وذلك سنة 2001م،  وستنهض هذه  القارة من أعماق الأرض في مثلث برمودا وستنضم الأرض في خط مستقيم مع 33   كوكب ليتشكل من ذلك " اتحاد كوكبي فيدرالي يشعل نهضة روحية للجنس البشرى  على الأرض  ".
E  31 يناير 2001م ؛ وقالت مجلة صن مجازين، أيضا، في  14أكتوبر 1997م أن فلك  نوح قد أُكتشف على منحدر بالقرب من جبل أرارات في تركيا، غير  مدمر وفي  حالة سليمة، وقد وُجد بداخله مجموعة من اللفائف النحاسية الفضية الذهبية   التي تكشف اللفة الثانية منها أن الشمس ستكون حامية على الأرض وهذا سيجعل  كل الغطاء  القطبي الجليدي، كل رؤوس الجليد القطبي، تذوب مما يؤدى إلى  فيضان في كل أنحاء  العالم، وتقول اللفة الثالثة أن يوم الدينونة سينشر في  31 يناير سنة 2001م وينجو  الصالحون الذين يتوبون عن خطاياهم، أما الطغاة،  القساة، سيلقون في النار.  
E  ويقول جاك فان أمب في كتابه " في عصر الأبدية "  أنه سيواكب سنة 2001م  حالة من التشوش والارتباك الذي لم يحدث مثله في التاريخ كله  على الإطلاق  وسيمر العالم، في هذه السنة،2001م، والسنوات التالية لها بجفاف وحرب   وملاريا وجوع يعانى منه كل السكان في كل قارة أفريقيا وستستأنف الذبائح في  هيكل  أورشليم!!
E حوالي 2001م ؛ يقول العالم النفسي المتقاعد  تشارلز سبيجل Charles Spiegel  من مدينة بالقرب من سان دييجو أن أرض قارة  أطلانطس الغارقة في المحيط  الأطلنطي ستنبثق وتظهر من البحر الكاريبي حوالي سنة  2001م، وبعد ذلك بوقت  قصير سيهبط على كوكب ميتون Myton 1000 من المتميزين الأرضيين في 33 سفينة فضاء،  هناك، ويقدمون معلومات جديدة للبشرية!!
E  سنة 2001م ؛ يقول أحد الكتاب في مصر، مؤخراً، أن  السيد المسيح قد وُلد  جسدياً " في فجر اليوم الثالث من بداية برج الحوت " ولذا فأن  علماء الفلك  يسمونهذا  البرج ببرج السيد المسيح لأن المسيح خرج من بطن الحوت، أي القبر، في   اليوم الثالث! ويعتبر أن الجيل الذي أشار إليه السيد المسيح في قوله " الحق أقول  لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله " (مت 24: 34) هو جيل برج  الحوت،  أي الجيل الحالي. ويقول أن مدة زمن برج الحوت هي 2160 سنة، وأن اليوم   الفلكي مدته 72 سنة، والساعة الفلكية مدتها 3 سنوات، ويضيف أن فجر اليوم  الفلكي  الثالث يعنى الساعة الخامسة من
ثالث  يوم لبرج الحوت (وهو موعد قيامة رب المجد من القبر " الحوت " في  فجر  اليوم الثالث)، وبما أن الساعة الفلكية = 3 سنوات، واليوم الفلكي يساوى 72  ساعة  فيكون " تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح جسدياً بعد مرور يومان وخمسة ساعات  فلكية من  بداية برج الحوت وهذا يساوى مائة وتسع وخمسون سنة بشرية من عمر  برج الحوت "  والحسابات تؤكد هذا: 
·               يومان فلكيان = 2 × 72 = 144 سنة بشرية 
مضافاً إليها خمس ساعات فلكية = 5 × 3 سنوات = 15 سنة بشرية 
فيكون المجموع مساوياً = يومان + خمس ساعات = 159 سنة بشرية 
·               وبطرح هذه الفترة (159) من عمر برج الحوت وهو(2160 سنة):  
2160 سنة (مدة عمر برج الحوت) 
 159 سنة (تاريخ ميلاد المسيح جسديا) 
 2001م موعد المجيء الثاني لرب المجد 

  ويضيف هذا الكاتب بناء على بعض حسابات لأعداد الحروف الأبجدية ويقول أن  "  قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث هو البابا الأخير لكرسي الكرازة المرقسية "!!  وذلك على  أساس أن حساب حروف عبارة " البابا شنودة الثالث " = 1469 الذي هو  عدد الاسم! كما أن  عبارة " هو آخر الباباوات بكنيسة الله " = أيضا 1469  عدد السر العظيم!!

E  ويقول بعض الكاثوليك بناء على نبوة قديمة لراهب  كاثوليكي أيرلندي (سنة  1138م) أن آخر بابا سيجلس على كرسى الفاتيكان، قبل يوم  الدينونة، هو  البابا أل 112، في حين أن البابا جون بول الثاني، الحالي، هو البابا  رقم  110، أي يتبقى اثنان من الباباوات لا نعلم مدة جلوس كل منهما ولا متى  ستنتهي  مدة البابا جون بول، البابا الحالي؟؟!! ويصف هذا الراهب عن البابا  الأخير، أل112،  بقوله " في نهاية اضطهاد الكنيسة المقدسة سيجلس بطرس  الروماني الذي يقود قطيعه خلال  ضيقات عديدة، وستمر هذه الضيقات وتصبح  ماضياً، وستدمر مدينة التلال السبعة (أي  روما) وسيحكم الشعب قاض رهيب " أي  ضد المسيح!! 
E أواخر ربيع وبداية صيف سنة 2003م ؛ تقول سيدة  أمريكية تدعى نانسى  Nancyأنه قد اتصلت بها مجموعة من الفضاء الخارجي تدعى زيتاس Zetas  وقالوا لها، وهم يصفون، أن هناك نجماً مذنباً يمر  بالأرض كل 3,765 سنة  وأثناء هذا المرور، الذي سيحدث أواخر ربيع وبداية صيف سنة  2003م، سيلمس 
  الأرض بذيله مما يتسبب في إيقاف دوران الأرض لمدة عدة أيام، وبسبب ذلك   ستحدث بروق عملاقة مفاجئة في الغلاف الجوى الأعلى، وستحدث رياح عنيفة  وتتشكل مواد  بتروكيميائية في سماء الأرض تمطر في عواصف نارية، ونتيجة  لمحاولة انضمام مركز الأرض  مع هذا النجم المذنب الجبار مغناطيسياً يحدث  انتقال قطبي على الأرض وانشقاق قاري  وغرق أرض وارتفاع غيرها، وسترتفع  الأمواج على الشواطئ بصورة عارمة فتكتسح السواحل،  ثم تبدأ المياه في  الانحسار وتعود الأرض إلى الدوران مرة ثانية ولكن بمناخ جغرافي  جديد  وأقطاب جديدة، غير القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي، وخط استواء جديد وشواطئ   جديدة.
E أواخر 2004م ؛ ولاحظ أرني ستانتون Arnie Stanton في  16 سبتمبر 1997م أنه في ذلك المساء كان الاحتفال اليهودي الرابع منذ  3  إبريل الذي حدث فيه الخسوف القمري واقتبس الآية التالية من الإنجيل للقديس  لوقا "  وتكون علامات في الشمس والقمر والنجوم وعلى الأرض كرب أمم بحيرة  البحر والأمواج تضج  والناس يغشى عليهم من خوف وانتظار ما يأتي على  المسكونة لان قوات السماوات تتزعزع "  (لو21: 25،26) وأعتقد أن هذا الخسوف  القمري الحديث هو آخر العلامات الفلكية  المعروفة التي ستسبق سبع سنوات  (360 يوم / سنة) للعد التنازلي إلى هرمجدون والمجيء  الثاني للسيد المسيح.  ويعتقد ستانتون أن السيد سيأتي خلال شهور قليلة من 29 سبتمبر  سنة 2004م،  وذلك عندما يقترب الكويكب السيار Tautatis جداً من الأرض - وربما يحدث تصادم بينهما!!
E سنة 2012م ؛ قال ميشيل دروسنن Drosnin  مؤلف كتاب " شفرة الكتاب المقدس " أنه وجد رسالة  مخفية في أسفار موسى  الخمسة (التوراة) تنبئ بأن نجماً مذنباً سيصطدم بالأرض سنة  2012م وينهى  الحياة فيها.
E 22 ديسمبر 2012م ؛ يقول تقويم مايا Maya، أحد قبائل الهنود الحمر في أمريكا والذي يبدأ من  13 أغسطس سنة 3114 ق م، والذي يقولون أنه تاريخ ميلاد فينوس Venus، أن العالم سينتهي في 22 ديسمبر 2012م. ويقول  العلماء أن هذا التقويم، المايى Mayan، يقسم الوقت إلى عدة تقسيمات فيتكون من شهور من  20 يوم، وسنوات من 360 يوم، وكاتونkatun من 7200 يوم، وباكتون Baktun من 144,000 يوم، ودائرة طويلة من 5,125  سنة،ويعتقدون أن العالم مستمر لمدة 13 دائرة، باكتون، وبحسب حساباتهم  فسينتهي في 22 /12/ 2012م.
E سنة 2016م ؛ نُشر مقال في جريدة الويكلى وورلد  نيوز عن الاكتشاف الذي أكتشفه البروفيسور لويد كننجديل Lloyd Cunningdale من مدينة سولت ليك والذي كان يقوم بحفريات مع  تلاميذه في موقع كارثة جماعة دونر Donner  الشهير والذي حدث سنة 1847م. وقد وجد هذا العالم  وجماعته كبسولة، كان  المستوطنون قد تركوها، تحتوى على نبوات كثيرة عن المستقبل،  وتقول إحدى هذه  النبوات أن الأمم ستهجر الطرق التقليدية للصراع وستتحول إلى استخدام   الأسلحة البيولوجية في الحروب، وستنتشر الأمراض في سنة 2016م وستقتل كل  الجنس  البشرى على الأرض!! 
E  سنة 2018 ؛ ويقول موقع " كابوس لكل أحد والعد  التنازلي لسنة 2000م " على  شبكة الإنترنت أن كويكب سيار ونجم مذنب سيضربان الأرض  فيما بين إعادة  تأسيس إسرائيل 1948م و2018م.
E  سنة 2038م ؛ ويقول كتاب " الكتاب المقدس  والمستقبل " أن نسبة كبيرة من  سكان الأرض ستموت في سلسلة من العقوبات التي سيرسلها  الله سنة 2038م. 
E 14 سبتمبر 2047م ؛ وتقول كنيسة بلير BLAIR بأمريكا أن الجنس البشرى سينتهي في يوم 14 سبتمبر  سنة 2047م الساعة 3: 28 ظهراً بتوقيت إنجلترا!! 
E سنة 2076م ؛ أما أقصى سنة يتوقعها المهتمون  بالبحث عن زمن نهاية العالم فهي سنة 2076م!! يقول العالم اللاهوتي بيدي  المبجلBede the  Venerabl،  من القرن الثامن الميلادي، أن ميلاد المسيح حدث  سنة 3942 بعد خليقة  العالم وأن العالم سينتهي سنة 2076م عندما تتم أل 6,000  للخليقة!! وقالت  بعض الجماعات الصوفية أن العالم سينتهي سنة 2076م الذي يوفق سنة  1500  للعام الهجري. 
هذه  مجرد عينة من التنبؤات التي لا حصر لها والتي تنبأ بها رجال دين  وعرافون  وعلماء، في الفلك والطبيعة والفضاء والبيولوجيا والآثار..الخ، وغيرهم، على   مدى حوالي 1900 سنة، وحددوا فيها زمن محدد وتاريخ محدد المجيء الثاني  ونهاية  العالم، ولم يتحقق منها واحدة حتى الآن (مارس 1999م)! فهل ستحقق  إحداها أو بعضها في  الأيام القليلة القادمة، سواء الخاصة بسنة 1999 أو  2000 أو 2001 أو 2012 أو  2076م؟؟!! 
 ليس لنا أن نقول سوى ما سبق أن قاله السيد المسيح "  وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا ملائكة السماوات إلا  أبي وحده " (مت 24: 36). " فاسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن  الإنسان " (مت 25: 13). " ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في  سلطانه " (أع1: 7). وما قاله القديس بولس بالروح " وإما الأزمنة والأوقات فلا حاجة لكم أيها الاخوة أن اكتب إليكم  عنها "(1تس 5: 1).

2 - الهرم الأكبر وتحديد زمن المجيء  الثاني
هناك  علماء كثيرون من كل أنحاء العالم يعطون اهتماماً خاصاً بالهرم  الأكبر  بالجيزة ويرون فيه معجزة إلهية، وأنه قد بني بطريقة إعجازية، كما يحمل في   داخله أسرارا رهيبة ونبوات غير عادية كتبت في مقاييسه ومداخله وممراته  الداخلية. بل  ويرون أن الله قد وضع فيه تدبيره الكامل وخطته الإلهية  للبشرية!! ويسمون بعلماء  البيراميدولوجى Pyramidology، ومن هؤلاء المؤرخة الكنسية الراحلة إيزيس حبيب  المصري(13) والتي  تقول عنه أنه " أكمل إنتاج معماري صنعته الأيدي الإنسانية التي يبدو أنها بنته  للأبدية! "، " ويبدو أنه، بطريقة مذهلة،  يعلمنا بتناغمه جميع النبوات، ويقدم لنا  ملخصاً عن تدبير الله في الماضي  والحاضر والمستقبل... وشهادته تنسجم بالتمام مع  الكتاب المقدس وتعبر عن  ملامحه البارزة برموز متناسقة جميلة.أنه دليل قوى مؤيد  لتدبير الله. ولا يسع الدارسون في عمق إلاأن يلحظوا تناغمه مع الأسفار الإلهية، وأن يذهلوا أمام اليقين  بأنه مخطط من الحكمة الإلهية عينها: أنه " العامود للرب " الذي ذكره اشعياء  000 ولكن الله في شامل حكمته قد شاء أن يكشف عن تدبيره تدريجيا تبعا لنضوج الروح  الإنسانية "! 
 ويرى هؤلاء العلماء أنه يكشف في ارتفاعه (134.4 مترا)(14).  بعد  الأرض عن الشمس مضروبا × مليون. وصار ارتفاع الهرم الأكبر، بالنسبة  لهم، مقياسا  كونيا لقياس المسافات بين الكواكب والنجوم وبعضها البعض.  ووجدوا أنه مبنى بشكل هرمي  ليمتص شعاعا واحدا من الأشعة الكونية ويعكس  باقي الأشعة التي تأتى من الفضاء. كما  وجدوا أن هذا الشعاع لو كثر في  منطقة معينة فإنه يزيد عمر الإنسان والحيوان  والنبات! وقالوا أنه بنى في  موقع بالضبط هو مركز ثقل الكرة الأرضية! وأنه مبني علي  الشمال الجغرافي  وليس الشمال المغناطيسي، مما يدل على معرفة قدماء المصريين بعلم   الجغرافيا.
  ولكن ما يعنينا هنا أنهم يرون في مقاساته نسب عددية فسروها على أنها  تمثل  أرقاماً وضعها الله تختص بتدبيره الإلهي على مر العصور من آدم إلى نوح   والطوفان، ومن الطوفان إلى إبراهيم، ومن إبراهيم إلى موسى ومن موسى إلى  السيد  المسيح ثم وصل بعضهم إلى تحديد المجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم، كما  سنرى. وعلى سبيل  المثال فقد وصلت استنتاجات ديفيد دافيدسون، الذي قضى 20  سنة في دراسة الهرم، في  دراساته للمسافات التي توجد بين بعض ممرات الهرم  وخطوطه الآتي: 
E أن تاريخ وجود آدم هو سنة 4000 ق م!!
E وأن تاريخ نوح هو1 يناير سنة 2500 ق م!!  
Eوأن تاريخ خروج إبراهيم من أور الكلدانيين تم في 2مارس سنة 2144 ق  م!!
E وأن خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر تم في 1455 ق  م!!
E وبالتالي فالسيد المسيح قد ولد بعد 4000 سنة من  خلق آدم!! وأنه صلب سنة 33م!!
E وتنبأ عن تاريخ الحرب العالمية الأولى سنة 1914م! وتاريخ الحرب العالمية  الثانية سنة 1939م!!
  وقد قام الكثيرون من الذين يهتمون بتحديد سنة المجيء الثاني بعمل بعض   الحسابات الرياضية على مقاسات الهرم هذه ووصلوا منها إلى أرقام قالوا أنها  تشير إلى  السنة التي سيأتي فيها السيد المسيح ثانية وينتهي العالم  الحاضر!!
E فتوقع ديفيد دافيدسون في كتابه " الهرم الأكبر ورسالته الإلهية " أن  العالم سينتهي في أغسطس سنة 1953م.
E وكتب بيازى سميث،  وهو فلكي سابق كان يعمل  في كلية اسكوتلاندا الملكية، كتاب سنة 1860م  تقريبا بعنوان " ميراثنا في الهرم  الأكبر "، وكان هو المسئول عن انتشار  الاعتقاد بعلم الأهرام Pyramidology في العالم، والذي يقول بأن هناك أسراراً في أبعاد  الهرم الأكبر، واستنتج في بحثه أن الملك الألفي سيبدأ قبل نهاية 1960م!!
E ويذكر كتاب المملكة " الدجالية ونهاية العالم "(15)  عن  جريدة الأقباط الأسبوعية " الأنوار " الصادرة في 16/3/1947 ص2 ما نصه "  سنة 1953  أخطر سنة في تاريخ العالم! هكذا يقول قدماء المصريين. ويؤكد "  كتاب الموتى " أن  تراوح ارتفاع السقوف – في الهرم الأكبر، هرم خوفو –  بين الارتفاع والهبوط على هذا النسق في الممر  والغرفة الملحقة والمخدع،  يشير إلى أن العالم سيقع في فوضى وويلات ومحن، قبل الوصول  إلى المخدع  الفرعوني، أو " النور " المعنى المقصود. ويرمز السرداب النازل إلى عصر   انحلال وتقهقر البشرية، وتشير نقطة التقاء السرداب الصاعد بالسرداب  المنحدر، إلى  خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر، ومنها ما قبل نهاية السرداب الصاعد  بقليل يطالعنا ما يرمز  إلى عام 3996 من عصر بناة الأهرام، وهى سنة  الميلاد المسيحي. أما المرحلة الكبرى  فترمز إلى العصر الذي هجر فيه الناس  الروحانيات إلى الماديات، وحاولوا تفسير كل شيء  تفسيرا علميا يقوم على  التجربة، وأنكروا فيه حدوث المعجزات، وفيه ظهرت المخترعات  الحديثة الأولى  كالقاطرة البخارية، وتقترن الظاهرة الاجتماعية التي حدثت في القرن  التاسع  عشر بانخفاض السقف في نهاية البهو، ثم تبدأ الغمة في الانقشاع بارتفاع  السقف  تدريجيا، تاركة مكانها لنور الحقيقة. ويرمز السرداب الذي يلي البهو  الكبير إلى  الفترة ما بين أغسطس عام 1918، ونوفمبر من نفس العام، وترمز  الحجرة الملحقة  ودهاليزها إلى الفترة بين نوفمبر 1918، وأغسطس عام 1938،  فترة قيام الحرب العالمية  الثانية، والأزمات الاقتصادية والسياسية  العالمية التي تلتها، ومما يثير الدهشة أن  نبوات صاحب الهرم الأكبر بلسان  هرمه عن الأحداث العالمية الضخمة تحققت في مواقيتها  بالضبط، فهو يقول أن  عام 1953 سيلد أحداث عالمية هائلة، وسيكون بدأ خير وبركة على  الجميع. كذلك  يحدد بصفة قاطعة عام 2000 ميلادية لزوال مدنيتنا الحاضرة، فترى هل  تصدق  هذه التكهنات الفرعونية؟ "!!
E  كما يقولون أنه توجد " مخطوطة في داخل الهرم تقول  إن الهرم يتحلل تلقائيا  من ذاته بعد تمام 5000 سنة من تاريخ بنائه!! وكان الهرم قد  بني في سنة  3000 ق م. وقال العلماء عن هذا الحدث إنه ربما يكون إشارة إلى حرب  عالمية  ثالثة أو إشارة إلى كارثة هائلة ستحدث في أواخر التسعينات وتزيل الهرم. إذ   إن المخطوطة تعني انهيار الهرم في سنة 2000 م "!!
E  وقال قائد ميليشيا في سان جون يدعى وليم كوبر أنه  ستُفتح حجرات سرية في  الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة في 1 يناير سنة 2000م وستنكشف أسرارها  وسيصبح  الشيطان شخصية عامة. وستدخل الميليشيا الأمريكية في الوقت نفسه في حرب   ضروس.
  ومن الذين قاموا، أيضا، باستخدام مقاييس الهرم الأكبر في حساب المجيء   الثاني ونهاية العالم تشارلز تاز رصل مؤسس تلاميذ الكتاب المقدس والفجر  الألفي شهود  يهوه، الذي أستنتج من مقاييس الهرم أن المسيح سيأتي سنة 1874م  ثم عدل هذا التاريخ  إلى سنة 1914م!! وديفيد ويبر وونوح هتشنج اللذان قالا  أن الضيقة العظيمة ستقع في  وقت يتراوح بين سنتي 1981 و 1985م!! وريجلاند  دنلوب الذي قال أن الهرم أشار إلى 23  سبتمبر سنة 1994م!! وفيما يلي أهم ما  قاله رصل وجماعة شهود يهوه: 
  قال رصل في كتابه دراسات في الكتاب المقدس المجلد الثالث " ليأت ملكوتك  "  طبعة 1897 ص 342 " هذا المقياس 3416 بوصة يرمز ل 3416 سنة...وهذا الحساب يبين  أن سنة 1874 م هي علامة بداية زمن الضيقة ". ثم عادوا في طبعة 1916 وغيروا  القراءة إلى " لقد وجدنا (هذا) المقياس 3457 بوصة لترمز إلى سنة 1914 000  وهكذا يرمز الهرم الأكبر إلى أن نهاية سنة 1914ستكون بداية أزمنة الضيقة "!! وهكذا بدون أي دليل من الكتاب المقدس!! ويقول في نفس الكتاب أعلاه  طبعة سنة 1903 " شهادة حجر الله الشاهد والنبي، الهرم الأكبر بمصر 000 الهرم  الأكبر 000 وتبدو في مكانة ملحوظة ليعلم، بانسجام مع كل الأنبياء والخطوط  العريضة لخطة الله في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل "!! وتقول برج مراقبة صهيون  الصادرة في 22/6/ 1915 ص 183 " إذا كانت مقاييس الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة تتفق مع  فقرة واحدة أو فقرتين مع الحق الحاضر للأزمنة هرم شهود يهوه ومدفن  رصل
فقد يبدو ذلك مصادفة، ولكن إذا كان الاتفاق في مقاييس كثيرة فهذا يبرهن  على أن نفس الإله هو الذي صمم كل من الهرم والخطة الإلهية "!! والأعجب من ذلك أنهم عادوا بعد شهور قليلة وعدلوا عن هذا الرأي  وقالوا في عدد 28/11/ 1915 " من الأكثر تعقلا أن نستنتج أن الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة  مثله مثل الأهرامات الأخرى وأيضا أبو الهول قد بناها حكام مصر بتوجيهات من  الشيطان الشرير 000 ثم وضع معلوماته في حجر ميت الذي يمكن أن يدعى بإنجيل  الشيطان وليس بحجر شاهد الله "!! أي الرأيين نصدق؟ وهل هو حجر الله أم حجر  الشيطان؟؟!!

3 - ظهور العذراء والسر الثالث في  فاتيما
1 - في البرتغال 
ظهرت  العذراء في فاتيما لثلاثة أطفال بالبرتغال سنة 1917م وتقول لوسيا،  أو  الأخت لوسى، الوحيدة التي لا تزال على قيد الحياة حتى الآن من الذين شاهدوا   الظهور!! أن العذراء كشفت لها عن ثلاثة أسرار حذرت فيها من أحداث ستقع في  العالم  عامة وفى الوسط الكنسي خاصة! ومن أهم ما حذرت منه هو اكتساح  الموجة الشيطانية  للعالم فتقول " أنه لأمر محزن أن يترك أناس كثيرون  أنفسهم لتسيطر عليها الموجة  الشيطانية آلتي تكتسح العالم! ويغمضون أعينهم  للدرجة التي يصبحون فيها غير قادرين  على رؤية الخطأ، وغلطتهم الرئيسية هي  انهم تركوا الصلاة 00 ". وتقول الأخت لوسى  في رسالة لها للأب اجوستينو فونتيس في 22 مايو 1958م " أخبر كل أحد أن سيدتنا  أخبرتني مرات كثيرة أن أمماً كثيرة ستختفي من على وجه الأرض. وسُتستخدم أمماً لا  إله لها لتكون أداة الله المختارة لعقاب البشرية إذا لم نتب. وتضيف " وقالت  سيدتنا بوضوح " نحن نقترب من نهاية الأيام " وكررت ذلك لي ثلاث مرات. فقد  أكدت أولاً، أن الشرير قد أعطى المعركة الحاسمة التيسيخرج منها منتصراً أو منهزماً: ونحن إما نكون مع الله أو مع الشرير  ". وفى المرة الثالثة أخبرتني "  أنها تقدم لنا بخشية الملاذ الأخير  000 العذراء شخصياً في ظهوراتها  العديدة، ودموعها، ورسائل التبصير آلتي أرسلتها في  كل أجزاء العالم ". وتقول " إذا لم نستمع لها وأستمرينا في الخطأ،  فلن يُغفر لنا أبداً ". 
 وفى إجابة البابا جون بول على سؤال وجه إليه، من بعض الزوار في  كاتدرائية ميدان فولدا (Fulda)  في ألمانيا الغربية، في نوفمبر 1980م، يقول "  لماذا لم ينشر السر الثالث  سنة 1960 م كما طلبت سيدة فاتيما؟ "، المح إلى جزء من  السر قائلاً "  يقال أن المحيطات ستغمر كلية أجزاء معينة من الأرض، ومن لحظة إلى  لحظة  سيباد ملايين من الناس ". وقال أيضاً " يجب علينا أن نكون مستعدين لتحمل   الآلام، فقبل أن يمر وقت طويل، ستقع تجارب عظيمة تتطلب منا أن نضحي حتى  بأنفسنا 000  من أجل المسيح. فبصلاتكم وصلاتي مازال في الإمكان التقليل من  هذه التجارب، ولكن لم  يعد في الإمكان تجنبها، لأنه في هذه المسالة فقط  يمكن أن تتجدد الكنيسة بفاعلية.  وكما تم تجديد الكنيسة مرات كثيرة بالدم،  فلن يكون التجديد مختلقاً هذه المرة  ".
 وفى رسالة ثانية في 13 أغسطس 1973م، قالت العذراء “ الكثير من الناس  يحزنون الرب 000 من اجل ذلك سيعرف العالم غضبه، ويعد الآب السماوي ليرسل عقاباً  عظيماً على كل الجنس البشرى.  وتشفعت كثيراً مع الابن لتهدئة غضبه، ومنعت مجيء  الكوارث بتقديم آلام  الابن على الصليب ودمه الثمين 000 الصلاة والتوبة والتضحية  بشجاعة يمكن أن  تهدئ غضب الآب 00 ”. 
 وفى رسالتها الثالثة في13 أكتوبر 1973 م قالت “ كما أخبرتك من قبل،  إذا  لم تتب البشرية وتحسن من نفسها فسيوجه الآب عقاباً مريعاً على كل البشرية،   وسيكون عقاباً اعظم من الفيضان، عقاب لم يره الإنسان من قبل فستسقط نار  من السماء  وتبيد الجزء الأعظم من البشرية، الصالح والشرير 000 وسيجد  الأحياء أنفسهم في عزلة  للدرجة التي يحسدون فيها الموتى ".

2 - أسبانيا 
وفى ظهورها في جرابنديل قالت الفتيات أن العذراء قد كشفت لهن أثناء  ظهوراتها لهن عن عقاب آتٍ من السماء وعن معجزة عظيمة ستحدثلتكون برهاناً ودليلاً على حقيقة الظهورات، وسيسبق هذه المعجزة تحذير  للعالم أجمع بسبب كثرة الآثم والخطية.
(1)          معجزة عظيمة ستحدث ؛ قالت كونشيتا أن العذراء قد وعدت بحدوث معجزة 
عظيمة  في جرابنديل، تعرفها كونشيتا جيداً وتعرف تاريخ حدوثها ولكن لا  تستطيع أن  تعلن عنها إلا قبل حدوثها بثمانية أيام حتى يستطيع الناس من كل أنحاء   لعالم الذهاب إلى هناك لمشاهدتها. هذه المعجزة ستتزامن مع حادثة عظيمة  ستحدث في  الكنيسة وستستمر حوالي ربع ساعة ويراها الناس من كل جوانب الجبال  المحيطة، وسيشفى  كل المرضى الذين يأتون إلى المكان في ذلك اليوم ويعود  الملحدون إلى الله ويهتدي غير  المؤمنين. وستبقى هناك علامة دائمة على  منحدرات الجبال حتى نهاية العالم، كدليل  وبرهان على ظهور العذراء هناك،  وسيكون في الإمكان تصويرها فوتوغرافياً وتلفزيونياً،  ولكن لا تلمس، وستظهر  بوضوح أنها ليست من هذا العالم، بل من الله، لأنها ستكون شيء  لم ير مثله  العالم من قبل. وتقول كونشيتا في مذكراتها أن هذه المعجزة سيسبقها تحذير   سماوي للعالم كله وستكون المعجزة عظيمة بمقدار عظم عقاب العالم ؛ " يجب أن تكون  المعجزة عظيمة أيضاً لأن العقاب المحفوظ بسبب خطايا العالم هو عظيم  ".
(2) تحذير من السماء ؛ وقالت  كونشيتا في يوم 1يناير 1965 " قالت سيدتنا أن تحذيراً سُيعطى لكل  العالم  قبل المعجزة لكي يصلح العالم نفسه. هذا التحذير سيأتي من الله مباشرة  وسيكون  مرئياً في كل أنحاء العالم ". وقالت في مذكراتها ليوم 2يونيو 1965 "  هذا التحذير  سيكون مثل عقاب وهو شيء مخيف جداً للصالح والشرير، وسيقرب  الصالح من الله ويحذر  الشرير بأن نهاية الوقت قد اقتربت (ليس المقصود هنا  نهاية العالم) وان هذه أخر  التحذيرات. ولا يستطيع أحد أن يوقفه، هو  أكيد 000 وسيكون التحذير مثل إعلان  لخطايانا وسيراه ويختبره المؤمن وغير  المؤمن على السواء، بدون اعتبار لدين أو  عقيدة. وسيكون لكل إنسان على  الأرض خبرة داخلية عن كيفية الوقوف في نور عدالة الله.  أنه مثل تطهير قبل  المعجزة. وسيكون حدثاُ مأساوياً. وسيجعلنا نفكر في الموتى، أي  نفضل أن  نكون أمواتاً على أن نعيش هذا التحذير 000 التحذير سيكون فائقاً للطبيعة   ولن يستطيع العلم تفسيره 000 وسيكون موجهاً من الله مباشرة 000 هذا التحذير  سيحدث  في السماء 000 مثل ارتطام نجمين لم يسقطا أسفل 000 وسيكون أسوأ من حدوث  زلزال آلاف المرات  000 مثل النار التي لا تحرق لأجسامنا 000 وسيدوم لفترة قصيرة  على الرغم  من أنها ستبدو طويلة جداً بالنسبة لنا 000 ولا يستطيع أحد أن يمنع حدوثه   000 وسيخيف كل البشرية بصرف النظر عن المكان الذي سيكون فيه أي إنسان وقت  حدوث ذلك  000وسيجعل كل إنسان يفكر في خطاياه وفى نتائجها، وسيكون تحذيراً  من العقاب الآتي  وأعداداً للمعجزة الآتية. 
(3) عقاب من السماء ؛ وتقول  العذراء في رسالتها من خلال الفتيات أنه إذا لم يلتفت العالم إلى  رسالتها  فسيقع العقاب، الذي سبق أن أعلنت عنه، على كل الأرض، بعد المعجزة.  وسيكون  العقاب شديداً ومهولاً لدرجة أن الجموع شاهدوا الفتيات وهن يذرفن الدموع   ويصلين، من أجل الأطفال الأبرياء ومن أجل الخطاة ومن أجل الكهنة، في إحدى رؤاهم  للعذراء. وتقول كونشيتا في مذكراتها ؛ " لا أستطيع أن أكشف عن نوع العقاب فيما  عدا انه سيكون من الله مباشرة وسيكون مريعاً ومخيفاً من أي شيء يمكن أن نتخيله   000 وسيعترف كل المؤمنين (الذين يؤمنون بالاعتراف) قبل العقاب والآخرون  سيتوبون عن  خطاياهم. وعندما رأيت العقاب شعرت بخوف عظيم على الرغم من أنى  كنت أرى، في نفس  الوقت، العذراء الأم المطوبة، وسيأتي العقاب، إذا جاء،  بعد المعجزة " وتقول مارى  لولى ؛ " أنه سيكون أسوأ من نار على رؤوسنا  ونار تحتنا ونار حولنا. ورأت (في  رؤياها) الناس وهم يلقون بأنفسهم في  البحر وبدلاً من أن تطفأ النار بدا أنها تحرق  أكثر ". وتقول الفتيات أنه عندما تحدثت العذراء عن العقاب بدا على وجهها  نظرة حزن عميقة " ولم نراها أبداً تنظر بهذا الحزن، وتحدثت بصوت منخفض جداً  عندما قالت " الكأس امتلأ تواً ". ومع ذلك تقول كونشيتا في مذكراتها ؛ " إذا  تغير العالم يمكن تجنب العقاب ".


* * (1) سلسلة عالم الكتب " تنبؤات نوستراداموس "
 (2) No Man Knows The Day and Hour

 (3) Apoud A. M. Morris The Prophecies Unveiled,p. 361
 (4) End Of the World Predictions
 (5) The Millennium and Over 50 Failed Predictions
 (6) Prophecies Now in Process of fulfillment
 (7) Approaching the End of the Millennium, The Y2K Problems
 (8) Biblical Prophecies That Every Thinking Peruse Should Heed
 (9) Rapture In the Bible Code (10) Date Setting
 (11) The Great 1998 Prediction (12) Biblical Astrology

 (13) " وقائع أغرب من الخيال " ص 30 - 51

 (14)See The Great Pyramid Of Giza, Chronological Book Of Prophecy In Stone

 (15) الأبيل اسحق المحرقى ص 100 و 101 (16) Astrological News Predictions
 (17) Rapture Based on Scientific Biblical Events With Astronomy to Show Design
 (18) Astrological Signs of the Second Coming
 (19) Apocalypse Soon? (20) Millenium Predictios
 (21) Prophecy And Current Events (22) Dark Prophecies
 (23) Prophecy Truths (24) Date Setting and the Second Coming
 (25) Last Days of Calvary Chapel ( Eschatology )The
 (26) The Great Cross of the comets
 (27) Dozens of End of the World Predictions In Our Future
 (28) The Doomsday’s List (29 ) 1999, The Year of the Rapture
 (30) Apocalypse When (31) Knowing The day and Hour
 (32) Earth Change Predictions (33) Mayan Prophecies
 (34) The Great Pyramid of Giza (35) The Great Pyramid (Zion WT )
 (36) The great Pyramid and its Message to the Earth
 (37) The Great Pyramid Amazing Chronology (38) The Mars / Egypt Connection
 (39) UFOs Invasion From Mars , The Link Between Antichrist and Mars
 (40) Jehovah Witnesses and Pyramids (41) Predictions and Prophecies
 (42) ظهورات العذراء حول العالم ودلالتها (44) The third Secret Of Fatima
 (45 ) The Fatima Prophecy
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السادس*

*المدرسة التدبيرية(*)والمجيء الثاني والاختطاف والملك الألفي*


*يرجع تاريخ هذه المدرسة التفسيرية التدبيرية إلى " حركة الأخوة البليموث  " التي نهضت في إنجلترا وأيرلندا حوالي سنة 1830م، أي في الفترة التي حدد فيها  الكثيرون تواريخ محددة للمجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم. وغالبا ما يؤرخ لتاريخ هذه  الحركة بمقال نشره جون نيلسون داربى  Darby (1800 - 1882م) بعنوان " اعتبارات لطبيعة وحدة كنيسة  المسيح ". وعرف أتباع هذه الحركة غالبا ب " الأخوة البليموث " لأن مدينة بليموث في  إنجلترا كانت من أقوى مراكزهم. كما دعيت الحركة أيضا بالداربية Darbyism لأن داربى كان وما يزال أبرز ممثل لها.  *

*وقد ركزت هذه الحركة على الكنيسة والنبوة، وخاصة المجيء الثاني للسيد  المسيح والذي توقعوا أن يأتي في لحظات قريبة جداً، في أيامهم، وفسروا نبوات ورؤى  العهد القديم، الخاصة بإسرائيل، وسفر الرؤيا تفسيرا حرفيا دون أن يضعوا في الاعتبار  الأسلوب الرمزي والمجازى الذي تتصف به معظم النبوات والرؤى، بل وطبقوا الكثير من  النبوات التي تمت بالفعل على إسرائيل بعد سبى بابل وقبل تجسد السيد المسيح على  إسرائيل في المجيء الثاني، وطبقوا بعض الأحداث التي تمت تاريخيا مثل دمار الآشوريين  لمملكة إسرائيل أو الأسباط العشرة تطبيقا نبويا وخرجوا منها بشخصية ما يسمى  بالآشوري الذي سيحاول تدمير إسرائيل قبل الملك الألفي مباشرة!! وصوروا الأحداث  السابقة للمجيء الثاني بمنظور إسرائيلي بحت وبصورة أقرب ما تكون لما كان يحدث بين  إسرائيل وجيرانها في فترة الأنبياء عندما كان الله يتدخل لنجدتهم عندما يحيط بهم  الأعداء. كما اعتبروا أن كل تاريخ الكتاب المقدس، بل والتاريخ البشرى كله، مرتبط  بإسرائيل كشعب الله إلى الأبد، وأن المسيح لابد أن يأتي ليحكم العالم من خلال  اليهود، وأن الكنيسة ما هي إلا فترة عارضة في التاريخ، ظهرت عندما فشل اليهود في  قبول المسيح ورفضوه فرفضهم الله إلى حين؛" إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله " (يو11: 1-13). كانت " فترة الكنيسة،  في نظرهم، فترة عارضه لا علاقة لها بالأزمنة النبوية 000 إن النبوات الكتابية  مرتبطة بالأرض والشعب الأرضي وليس بالسماء والسماويين، لأن الكنيسة دعوتها سماوية  وليست أرضية [في 3: 20]"(1). "  كانت المواعيد لإسرائيل بحسبالجسد أما الكنيسة فمواعيدها سمائية بدأت بحلول الروح القدس بعد الصعود  مباشرة وستنتهي بارتفاع الروح القدس في الاختطاف قبل الضيقة العظيمة والملك الألفي،  لتعود السيادة والريادة لإسرائيل من جديد، في نهاية " أزمنة الأمم "وتكون أورشليم  مدوسة من الأمم حتى تكمل أزمنة الأمم " (لو21: 24) أو " ملء الأمم " أن القساوة قد  حصلت جزئيا لإسرائيل إلي أن يدخل ملؤ الأمم " (رو25: 11). وفيما يلي جوهر عقائد هذه  المدرسة المنتشرة في عده مذاهب بروتستانتية مثل الأخوة البليموث، كنائس الأخوة  المختلفة، والكنائس الخمسينية والمعمدانية والرسولية ونهضة القداسة وبيت عنيا ومن  تأثر بكتبهم وغيرهم(2):  *

*1 - التدابير السبعة(3)*
*تؤمن هذه المدرسة، التدبيرية، أن خطة الله للبشرية مكونة من سبعة تدابير  أو " التدابير السبعة " التي هي " مراحل خطة الله للبشرية " من خلق آدم وحتى نهاية  العالم، والتدبير في نظرهم هو " اصطلاح 000 يعنى نظام إلهي معين يحكم علاقة الإنسان  بالله خلال فترة من الزمان قد تطول وقد تقصر، فيها ومن خلال هذا النظام يختبر الله  مدى نجاح الإنسان في طاعته وفى خضوعه لتعليماته ووصاياه "(4).وهذه  التدابير السبعة هي: *
*(1) تدبير البراءة ؛ أو الإنسان في طهارته الأولى قبل السقوط والطرد من جنة عدن. فقد خلق  الله آدم طاهرا لا يعرف الشر، أي، في حالة براءة ووضعه في جنة عدن وسلطه على جميع  المخلوقات على الأرض وكان عليه أن يكون خاضعا لله حاكمه الأعلى وأوصاه أن يأكل من  جميع شجر الجنة فيما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر التي أن أكل منها موتاً يموت وذلك  اختبار لطاعته وخضوعه لله. ولكنه سقط في الخطية ومخالفة وصية الله فصار تحت حكم الشيطان، واستحق  الطرد من جنة عدن. ومن ذلك الوقت صار الشيطان رئيسا لهذا العالم.*
*(2) تدبير الضمير ؛ أو الفترة التي عاشها الإنسان الساقط تحت حكم ضميره، بدون ناموس  مكتوب، من طرد آدم من جنة عدن وحتى الطوفان. فقد صار الإنسان تحت حكم الشيطان ولكنه  صار أيضا، بالأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، مميزا للخير والشر، لديه ملكة التمييز  بين الخير والشر، أي الضمير، ومن ثم فقد صار يعيش تحت حكم ضميره الذي كان عليه أن  يدفعه لفعل الخير والامتناع عن الشر ولكنه باختياره أستسلم وخضع للشيطان " ورأى الرب أن شر الإنسان قد كثر  في الأرض وان كل تصور أفكار قلبه إنما هو شرير كل يوم 000 فقال الرب أمحو عن وجه  الأرض الإنسان الذي خلقته "(تك5: 6،7).*
*(3)تدبير الحكومات البشرية؛ الإنسان الساقط تحت حكم السيف، الحكومات البشرية، من الطوفان وحتى  بلبلة الألسنة في بابل وتشتت الإنسان على وجه الأرض. فقد صار الإنسان بعد الطوفان  تحت حكم الحكومات البشرية والحكام الطغاة وكان أول هؤلاء الحكام الطغاة هو نمرود  مؤسس مملكة بابل، المكان الذي بلبل الله فيه الألسنة عندما تجمع أحفاد نوح لبناء  برج يقيهم خطر الطوفان إذا تكرر مرة أخرى متحديين بذلك لله!! بالرغم من أن الله كان  قد وعدهم بعدم تكرار مثل هذا الطوفان، ولكن بدلا من طاعة الله فقد تمردوا عليه  وانساقوا في عمل الشر. *
*(4) تدبير الوعد بالحكم لنسل إبراهيم ؛ من دعوة إبراهيم وحتى العبودية في مصر. دعا الله إبراهيم من وسط سلالة  مؤسسي بابل المشتتة وكان يدعى إبرام فدعاه، بعد ذلك، إبراهيم أي أب  لجمهور، ليكون أبا وأصلا لنسل يؤمن بالله ويعبده ويطيعه شهادة له في وسط عالم  مرتد " الذي في الأجيال الماضية ترك جميع الأمم يسلكون في طرقهم مع انه لم  يترك نفسه بلا شاهد " (أع16: 14،17). ووعد الله أن يكون نسل إبراهيم الذي هو " المسيح " (غل15: 3،16) وارثا  للعالم " (رو15: 11) أو ملكا عليه لينزع منه الأوثان والوثنيين والطغاة ويجعل الله  معبود الباقين الأوحد وحاكمهم الأعلى الذي إياه وحده يعبدون ويطيعون. ولكن بسبب  خطايا يعقوب وأولاده قضى الله عليهم بالعبودية في مصر.*
*(5) تدبير الناموس ؛ أو الحياة بحسب ناموس موسى، من الخروج من مصر إلى يوم الخمسين الذي  أنسكب فيه الروح القدس على التلاميذ. وينقسم هذا التدبير إلى أربعة مراحل:  *
*1- المرحلة الأولى من خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر إلى  نهاية حكم الملك سليمان.*
*2 - المرحلة الثانية من انقسام المملكة بعد حكم  سليمان إلى السبي البابلي. *
*3 - المرحلة الثالثة من الرجوع من السبي إلى نهاية  العهد القديم.*
*4 - المرحلة الرابعة من بداية العهد الجديد إلى يوم  الخمسين.*
* وفى كل هذه المراحل فقد أخطأ بنو إسرائيل وحادوا عن الله وعبدوا  الأوثان فانتهت المرحلة الأولى منها بانقسام المملكة والثانية بدمار أورشليم  والهيكل والسبى إلى بابل والثالثة انتهت بسقوطهم تحت حكم دول مختلفة، والرابعة انتهت برفضهم للمسيح ملكهم فرفضهم الله كشعبه ومملكته وسلمهم  للسيف وللأمم، فترة تسمى بأزمنة الأمم " ويقعون بفم السيف ويسبون إلى جميع الأمم  وتكون أورشليم مدوسة من الأمم حتى تكمل أزمنة الأمم " (لو24: 21). ويرون أن أزمنة الأمم ستنتهي بمجيء المسيح ثانية واختطافه للمؤمنين  وارتفاع الكنيسة عن العالم فلا يبقى في العالم سوى اليهود والأمم (الأشرار)،  وهنا يرد الله الملك لإسرائيل ويورثهم الأرض. *
*(6) تدبير النعمة أو عهد الكنيسة ؛ من يوم الخمسين إلى المجيء الثاني واختطاف الكنيسة. ويرون أن فترة  حلول الروح القدس أو زمن وجود الكنيسة على الأرض، ستنتهي باختطاف الكنيسة إلى  السماء. *
*(7) تدبير الملك الألفي ؛ الذي سيحكم فيه المسيح العالم لمدة ألف سنة حرفية على الأرض من دينونة  الأمم إلى أورشليم الجديدة. فبعد اختطاف الكنيسة إلى السماءيظهر ضد المسيح، الأثيم الذي سيجلب حكمه الشيطاني القصير أعظم ضيقة تأتى  على المسكونة تؤدى إلى معركة هرمجدون حيث يأتي المسيح من السماء مع جيوشه السمائية  التي يعدها بالأسلحة اللازمة ويجردهم ضد الشياطين مفسدين الأحكام والحكام المسخرين  لإيقاع الظلم على الإسرائيليين، الذين سيفزعون إلى الرب وإلى جوده في فلسطين في آخر  الأيام، أي بعد الاختطاف. ويقول أحد الكتاب " لقد كان اليهود هم المشكلة المحيرة في جميع القرون فإسرائيل كانت  أحيانا يضرب بها المثل، وأحيانا تصبح موضع سخرية 000 أحيانا تكون بركة، وأحيانا  أخرى تكون لعنة بين الأمم (زك3: 8) ولكنها عند مجيء المسيح ستستعيد مكانتها وتتجدد  وتصبح كالقناة التي من خلالها تصل البشارة وتصل البركة إلى جميع الأمم في زمان  الملك الألفي للمسيا الذي كان مرفوضاً "(5).*
* وفى بداية الملك الألفي يقيد الله الشيطان مدة ألف سنة ثم يحله ثانية  في نهاية الألف سنة ليضل الأمم من جديد لغربلة الأمم الألفية وكشف زوانها من حنطتها  " لأنه وأن كان كل الذين دخلوا البركات الألفية كلهم أبرار، من يهود وأمم، إلا أن  كثيرين من سلالة الأمم سيكونون غير متجددين وخاضعين للرب بخوف العين، لأن حكمه  يومئذ عادل ومرهب (أش23: 66،24)، فتحت تأثير المهيجات الشيطانية، يرفع هؤلاء علم  الثورة، ويتجمعون حول أورشليم لإسقاطها والتخلص من نير قيصرها السماوي " فتنزل نار  من السماء وتأكلهم " (رؤ7: 20-9) ويطرح الشيطان نهائيا في البحيرة المتقدة، فلا  يعود يخرج ولا يضل "(6).  *

*2 - الكنيسة والنبوة *
*ويرى هؤلاء، كما بينا، أن الكنيسة هي مجرد فترة زمنية أو  فاصل زمني في تاريخ النبوة وأن عصر الكنيسة هو " فاصل زمني " بين ملكوت العهد القديم في الماضي وبين ملكوت العهد القديم في  المستقبل، أو بمعنى آخر فالكنيسة جاءت " معترضة " في إتمام وعود الملكوت لإسرائيل. أو كما يقولون أن ساعة النبوة التي تدق توقفت عن الدق في بدأ الكنيسة ورفض إسرائيل  وستستأنف الدق ثانية بعد اختطاف الكنيسة إلى السماء وعودة إسرائيل للملكوت والسيادة  على العالم في الملك الألفي! 000 الكنيسة هي " سر " وجسد سماوي ولا صلة لها بالأرض ومميزة تماماً عن  إسرائيل التي لها المواعيد الأرضية (7). ويطرح أحد كتاب هذه المدرسة السؤال التالي ويجيب عليه قائلا  " هل هناك تمايز بين إسرائيل والكنيسة؟ نعم، ولا يمكننا أن نفهم الكتب  النبوية فهما صحيحا بدون هذا التمييز بين إسرائيل باعتبارها مملكة المسيا، وبين  الكنيسةباعتبار أنها جسد المسيح. فالأولى (إي إسرائيل) هي الموضوع العام لأسفار  العهد القديم والذي يُعلن تاريخيا (في الماضي) ونبويا (في المستقبل) حكومة الله على  الأرض والتي تُصبح فيها إسرائيل المركز 000كان مُقدرا لإسرائيل أن تشغل قمة الأماكن على الأرضحيث حضور الله ومجده هناك كما تصبح رأسا للأمم أيضا. أما الكنيسة فهي سماوية في صفاتها وبركاتها ومركزها. فمشورات الله تجاه  إسرائيل زمنية بينما مشوراته تجاه الكنيسة فأبدية. كانت إسرائيل موضعا جغرافيا في  علاقتها بالناس وهى مركز للعالم (حز 25: 5؛تث8: 32،9) مُباركة وبركة للأرض (مز13:  102-16؛اش6: 27؛زك11: 2)، ولكن الكنيسة جالسة في السماويات في المسيح يسوع "(8).  *

*3 - البقية اليهودية *
*وتبع التعليم السابق عقيدة " البقية اليهودية "الذي يقول أنه إذا كانت  الكنيسة مكونة من الذين افتدوا فيما بين العنصرة والاختطاف فستخطف كلية إلى السماء  ولن يكون هناك على الأرض مسيحيون، ولكن بعد اختطاف الكنيسة ستنادى جماعة " بقية  يهودية " بإنجيل الملكوت، ومن خلال بشارتهم بإنجيل الملكوت سيخلص 144,000 من اليهود  (البقية اليهودية) وجمع كثير من الأمم (رؤ7). وقالوا بأن كل وعود الله في الكتاب  المقدس كانت لإسرائيل وليست للكنيسة " إن النبوات الكتابية مرتبطة بالأرض والشعب  الأرضي وليس بالسماء والسماويين، لأن الكنيسة دعوتها سماوية وليست أرضية [في 3: 20]  " فإن سيرتنا نحن هي في السموات 000 وحينما يكتمل عدد المؤمنين المعينين وهم  الكنيسة المختارة من قبل تأسيس العالم، سيأتي الرب لاختطافها سرا "(9).*

*4 - دانيال ونبوة الأسبوع السبعون *
* قال الملاك جبرائيل لدانيال النبي: " سبعون  أسبوعا قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا ولكفارة  الإثم وليؤتى بالبر الأبدي ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة ولمسح قدوس القدوسين، فاعلم وافهم  انه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان  وستون أسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة، وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعا يقطع  المسيح وليس له وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهاؤه بغمارة وإلى النهاية حرب  وخرب قضي بها، ويثبت عهدا مع كثيرين في أسبوع واحد وفي وسط الأسبوع يبطل الذبيحة  والتقدمة وعلى جناح الأرجاس مخرب حتى يتم ويصب المقضي على المخرب " (دا24: 9-27).  *
* ويجمع العلماء في كل مدارس التفسير على أن الأسابيع المذكورة هنا هي  أسابيع سنين ومجموع السبعون أسبوعا هو 490سنة، تبدأ من صدور الأمر ببناء أورشليم  وتجديدها في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد وتنتهي بمجيء المسيح وصعوده.*
*ويقسم التدبيريون هذه الأسابيع إلى ثلاث مراحل: *
*أ -7 أسابيع + 62 أسبوع = 69 أسبوع وهى الفترة ما بين  صدور الأمر بتجديد أورشليم وبنائها سنة 445 ق.م إلى دخول المسيح الانتصاري لأورشليم  وقطعالمسيح أي صلبه سنة 33م وصعوده وحلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين.  *
*ب - ثم يقولون أنه سيحدث فاصل زمني أو فجوة زمنية  تتوقف فيه ساعة النبوة! هذا الفاصل يمتد ما بين يوم الخمسين واختطاف الكنيسة  لتعود ساعة النبوة لتدق من جديد ويبدأ الأسبوع السبعون بعد اختطاف الكنيسة، ويقولون  أيضا " أن حبل النبوة بعد صلب المسيح ينقطع إلى أمد غير محدود ثم يعود  ويستأنف من جديد ليتم الأسبوع الأخير المتبقي لاكتمال تاريخ الشعب اليهودي "(10).  *
*ج - الأسبوع الأخير والذي يتكون من 7 سنين، وينقسم  أيضا إلى نصفين كل منهما ثلاث سنوات ونصف، يسمى النصف الأول منها بمبتدأ الأوجاع  والثاني بالضيقة العظيمة، ويبدأ، هذا الأسبوع، بعد اختطاف الكنيسة ويأتي فيه ضد  المسيح وتحدث الضيقة العظمة ويسبق الملك الألفي مباشرة. *
*نبوة السبعين أسبوعا في الفكر التدبيرى*


*69 أسبوعا من السنين*
*69 X 7 = 483*
*(تنتهي في 6 أبريل 32م بقطع المسيح)*
*فجوة زمنية مجهولة الأمد*
*(زمن النعمة وتكوين الكنيسة) يليها الاختطاف*

*الأسبوع الأخير 7 سنوات 3,5 3,5*
* مبتدأ الأوجاع الضيقة العظيمة*

*4- المجيء الثاني *
*نادى الأخوة البليموث بأن هناك مجيئن ثانيين للسيد المسيح،  الأول يأتي فيه لاختطاف المؤمنين (القديسين أو الكنيسة) قبل الضيقة العظيمة  والملك الألفي والثاني يأتي فيه مع القديسين (الظهور أو الإعلان).  وقالوا أنه يوجد ما بين الحدثين فترة زمنية فاصلة، أو زمن هام يسمى بالأسبوع  السبعين من نبوة دانيال النبي الإصحاح التاسع تحدث فيه الضيقة العظيمة من جراء  التحالف الثلاثي بين الشيطان وضد المسيح، النبي الكذاب، والآشوري، ملك الشمال "  ويثبت عهدا مع كثيرين في أسبوع واحد وفي وسط الأسبوع يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة وعلى  جناح الأرجاس مخرب حتى يتم ويصب المقضي على المخرب " (دا25: 9)، ويطابقون الجزء  الثاني منها مع أحداث رؤيا 4 إلى 19، أي أن هذا الفاصل الزمني يقع فيما بين  الاختطاف والظهور.*
*E– تسلسل أحداث المجيء الثاني: *
*(1) المجيء الأول (الاختطاف Rapture) والقيامة الأولى (قيامة الأبرار فقط):  *
* تقول هذه المدرسة أن الرب يسوع سينزل من السماء بهتاف، بصوت رئيس  ملائكة وبوق الله. هذا هو الاختطاف (1تس4: 15 –18) ويقوم الأموات، الأبرار فقط، من  قبورهم سواء الذين من العهد الجديد أو العهد القديم لمقابلة الرب في الهواء، أما  الأموات الأشرار فسيظلون في قبورهم إلى ما بعد ذلك ب1007 سنة، أي لما  بعد الملك الألفي. ويؤمن التدبيريون بأن هناك فرقاً بين المجيء الثاني  للمسيح قبل الأسبوع الأخير من أسابيع سفر دانيال السبعين ومبتدأ الأوجاع،  والذي يرتبطفي نظرهم بالاختطاف، وبين مجيئه بعد الملك الألفي، والذي  يسمونه بالظهور.*
* ثم ينتهي هذا التدبير الحاضر، تدبير النعمة باختطاف كل المؤمنين الذين  سيكونون أحياء علي الأرض في وقت مجيئه ليخطفوا مع القديسين المقامين والأطفال الذين  هم دون سن المسؤولية من جهة خطاياهم، ولهم والدان مؤمنان، أو حتى أحد الوالدين  مؤمن، ومفديان، فسيصبح لهؤلاء نصيب في الاختطاف لملاقاة الرب في الهواء. لأنهم  مقدسون في الوالدين المؤمنين، أو في أحدهما. أما بقية الأطفال فسيتركون مع والديهم  غير المؤمنين ليجتازوا معهم فترة الضيقة وستكون لهم الفرصة أن يسمعوا ويؤمنوا  بإنجيل الملكوت (1كو 7: 14)، وسيترك ويبقى على الأرض كل الذين لم يعرفوا الرب كمخلص  لهم، والذين لم تغتسل خطاياهم في دمه ليجتازوا الضيقة (مت25: 10 – 12). *
* ومن وقت الاختطاف فصاعدا سيكون العريس، المسيح والعروس، الكنيسة  وأصدقاء العريس الذين هم قديسي العهد القديم، معا إلي الأبد. ومن ثم، كما يقولون،  فالكنيسة لن تجتاز الضيقة لأنها ستؤخذ للمجد عند مجيء الرب واختطافه لها، قبل  الضيقة مباشرة (رؤ3: 10). وبعد أن يأخذ الرب كنيسته إلي بيت الآب الذي سيصبح  مسكنها الأبدي سيجلسها علي مائدته ويتقدم ليخدمها بالسعادة والمسرات السماوية (لو  12: 37). " إن الاختطاف سيكون لكل المؤمنين سواء كانوا أحياء أم راقدين (أي أموات  في المسيح) لذا يقول " سنخطف جميعا " [ 1 تس 4: 17 ] ابتداء من هابيل إلي آخر مؤمن  في العهد الجديد، بعد اختطاف الكنيسة 000 سوف يكون لله بقية من اليهود والأمم  يتعامل الرب معها لتكون له: " سأرجع بعد هذا وأبني أيضا خيمة داود الساقطة، لكي  يطلب الرب. جميع الأمم الذين دعي اسمي عليهم " [ أع 15: 13- 19 ]، وأيضا [ رو 11:  25 – 32 ] " إن القساوة قد حصلت جزئيا لإسرائيل 000  وهكذا سيخلص جميع إسرائيل ". إن أورشليم وما حولها هي محور النبوات الخاصة بالأرض،  بل نقول هي مسرح الأحداث المستقبلية بعد اختطاف الكنيسة 00 أن هذه الأقوال تخص  بالذات الشعب الأرضي و ليس السماوي، وكذلك أورشليم الأرضية (شعبك - مدينتك - أورشليم). وبعد اختطاف الكنيسة وارتفاع الروح  القدس سينتشر الشر والفساد والتمرد سريعا في الأرض وتصبح الأخلاقيات بنفس الصورة  التي كانت عليها في أيام نوح ولوط (لو 17: 26- 29) وسيزداد الإثم (2 تس 6- 7، مت  24: 12).*
* وبعد الاختطاف سيجمع نظام روما الكاثوليكية، كما يقول البعض منهم، حوله  العديد من الطوائف المسيحية، أو تتجمع المسيحية الاسمية، كما يقول البعض الآخر،  ليكونوا نظاما واحدا دينيا فاسدا يسمي " ببابل الزانية العظيمة " (رؤ17: 1 -2).  وستسعى هذه الكنيسة الاسمية، كما سعت كنيسة روما في الماضي، لتؤثر علي الحكومات  ولتجمع حولها أمم أوروبا الغربية وربما بعض أجزاء من أمريكا الشمالية ومناطق مثل  إيطاليا وبريطانيا وفرنسا وأسبانيا وغيرها من الدول التي كانينتشر فيها نور المسيحية ذات يوم، وذلك لإحياء الإمبراطورية الرومانية  بممالكها العشر، التي يرونها في أصابع قدمي التمثال البهي في حلم نبوخذ نصر والقرون  العشرة للوحش الرابع في سفر دانيال النبي (2و7)، ويشار إليها سياسيا باسم بابل،  فيتكون حلف من عشر دول غربية متحدة تسمي الوحش. ويتكون هذا الحلف الغربي من  الكنيسة الاسمية أو كنيسة روما التي ستتحكم في الإمبراطورية الرومانية  العائدة للحياة إلي حين. ويشيرون إلى ذلك بالمرأة الجالسة علي الوحش (رؤ 17: 1-  13). ومن ثم فستصبح مدينة روما المركز الإمبراطوري وعاصمة الإمبراطورية العائدة  للحياة (رؤ 17: 9- 13).*
*E ويتم تجميع اليهود من الشتات إلي أرض إسرائيل،وسيعود منهم تقريبا ما بين 13 إلي 14 مليون يهودي من كل  أجزاء الأرض لأسباب سياسية وتجارية وثقافية فقط وليس بدافع الإيمان، ولكن سيوجد  بين هؤلاء العائدين بقية خائفة الله،متميزة تخاف الله وترتعب من كلمته، وسيكون رجاء  هذه البقية اليهودية التقية هو مجيء المسيا المنتظر الذي انتظروه طويلا ليملك عليهم  ويملكون من خلاله على العالم كله. وستكرز هذه البقية بإنجيل الملكوت ثم يكرز  الأمم أيضا به. وستؤمن أعداد غفيرة من اليهود والأمم بهذا الإنجيل.*
*E النصف الأول من الأسبوع السبعين (مبتدأ  الأوجاع): أو "1260 يوما أي ثلاث سنوات ونصف أو 42 شهرا. وبتعبير آخر زمان  وزمانين ونصف زمان "(ارجع إلي مت 24: 5- 8، رؤ 6- 8). أما أحداث الضيقة العظيمة ففي  نبوة دانيال [ 9: 27 ] " وفي وسط الأسبوع يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة وعلى جناح الأرجاس  مخرب. في وسط الأسبوع " أي في النصف الثاني من الأسبوع، أي ثلاث سنوات ونصف (راجع  رؤ 11: 2- 3 و 12: 6،14 و 13: 5) وسيحدث الأتي فترة مبتدأ الأوجاع: *
*Eالاتحاد الثلاثي الوحشي الشيطاني (الشيطان والوحش وضد المسيح)  ؛*
* أ - الوحش (والذي يدعونه أيضا بالسوط الجارف أو  المخرب الآشوري) ؛ حيث يفرز الشيطان شخصا من الغرب هو " القرن الصغير " الذي  يدعوه الكتاب " الوحش " و" ملك بابل "، هذا الشخص سيكون من الأمم لأنه خارج من  البحر الذي يمثل الحالة غير المستقرة للشعوب. وبعد هذا، يقوم الوحش، أي الأمم  العشرة المتحدة اتحادا فيدراليا، مع القرن الصغير الذي علي رأسها بطرح الزانية،  التي هي الكنيسة الاسمية، بنظامها الديني الذي سيقود الإمبراطورية في الثلاث سنين  ونصف الأولي. ويقولون أن هذا ما يشار إليه في الرؤيا بعبارة " سقطت بابل ". ثم تطرح  الإمبراطورية النظام الديني عنها وتتخذ نظاما جديدا مختلفا وشيطانيا، بقيادة "  القرن الصغير ". وسيتسمر ذلك لمدة اثنين وأربعين شهرا، أو ثلاث سنين ونصف (رؤ13:  2-8). وسيتعجب كل العالم وراء الوحش أو الاتحاد الفيدرالي للعشرة الأمم الغربية في  شكلها الجديد.*
*ب - ضد المسيح ؛  وسيظهر، في ذلك الوقت، شخص آخر في أرض إسرائيل، يقولون أنه غير الوحش، وسيعمل بكل  قوة الشيطان (2تس 2: 9) وبالارتباط مع الوحش الأول أو " القرن الصغير ". ويقولون  أنه سيكون إسرائيليا وربما من سبط دان (دا 11: 37، تك 49: 16-17،  ويغيب هذا السبط من رؤ 7). هذا الشخص هو " ضد المسيح " و " إنسان الخطية " و "  النبى الكذاب "الذي سيظهر نفسه لليهود على أنه المسيا المنتظر والذي انتظروه طويلا،  وسيصدقه اليهود ويقبلونه ويجعلونه ملكا لهم وسيحكم أرض إسرائيل. وسيكسر الوحش العهد  مع اليهود بمساعدة " ضد المسيح " هذا، وسيبطل كل نشاط ديني في مملكتهم، وستتوقف كل  عبادة مزيفة سواء كانت مسيحية أو يهودية كاذبة. مما يؤدى إلى عبادة الوحش الذي  ستوضع صورته، بمساعدة " ضد المسيح "، في هيكل أورشليم،الهيكل الثالث الذي سيبنيه  اليهود، غير الهيكل الرابع الذي سيبنى في الملك الألفي، وهذه هي " رجسة الخراب ".  يقول أحدهم " هل سيعاد بناء الهيكل وتمارس الطقوس اليهودية مرة أخرى؟ " ويجيب "  نعم. عندما يأتي ضد المسيح فأنه سيجلس في هيكل الله فيتعبدون له (2تس4: 1). والهيكل  سيكون موجودا مع الذبيحة اليومية والعبادة القائمة 000 الرب أيضا في كلامه النبوي  الواضح (مت15: 24) يشير إلى " المكان المقدس " الذي سيكون في المستقبل. وأن كان  الكتاب لا يسجل شيئا عن أقامته بل ملاحظات بسيطة عن هذه الحقيقة. والأجزاء النبوية  من دانيال تفترض أيضا وجود الهيكل وبالتالي الطقس اليهودي. (دا 27: 9) " (11).  *
* ثم يصدر قرارا في كل أنحاء الإمبراطورية بعبادة صورة الوحش وتفرض  الوثنية علي اليهود في إسرائيل وعلي كل سكان الأرض من المسيحيين المرتدين الذين  سمعوا ورفضوا إنجيل نعمة الله في وقتنا هذا.وسيسيطر الوحش مع " ضد المسيح " سيطرة  تامة علي ارض إسرائيل التي ستصبح أسيرة ومرتبطة بالإمبراطورية لمدة الثلاث سنين  ونصف الأخيرة، وسيخضع كل من في ارض إسرائيل لسيطرتهما. وسيبذل ضد المسيح جهده ليجعل  كل أمم الغرب، المسيحية، وأرض إسرائيل تقبل سمة الوحش سواء علي جبهتهم أو علي يدهم  اليمني،هذه السمة التي بدونها لا يقدر الناس أن يشتروا أو يبيعوا (رؤ13: 16  –18). ولكن البقية التقية من اليهود ومن الأمم  الذين يؤمنون بإنجيل الملكوت سيرفضون السجود لصورة الوحش أو قبول سمته مما يثير  ضدهم عداوة الوحش، ضد المسيح والنبي الكذاب اللذين سيضطهدانهم بأشد الاضطهادات قسوة  ويقتلان الكثيرين منهم. *
*(ج) الضيقة العظيمة ؛ وسيؤدى هذا الاضطهاد الرهيب إلى " الضيقة العظيمة " التي ستدوم لمدة  1260 يوم (وهي تنقص مدة 18 يوم عن 5ر3 سنة)، لأن 5ر3 سنة مدتها 1278، وتسمي أيضا "  ضيق الأزمنة "، وستهرب البقية الأمينة اليهودية من هذا الاضطهاد إلي الجبال والكهوف  وشقوق الأرض. وسيمجد " ضد المسيح " ويعظم نفسه فوق كل ما هو من الله وسيجلس في هيكل  الله مظهرا نفسه أنه إله يجب أن تقدم له العبادة (دا 11: 36، 2 تس 2: 3  –4). ثم يضرب أمراء أوروبا الغربية، الذين قبلوا  سمة الوحش وسجدوا لصورته بدمامل خبيثة وردية. وتعنى هذه الدمامل الألم المفزع  لضمائر مذنبة (رؤ 16: 2) (الجام الأول). ويقولون، كما سبق أن بينا، أن الكنيسة  لن تجتاز هذه الضيقة التي يصفونها ب " ضيقة يعقوب " (ار7: 30) " وإذا رجعنا إلي  العهد القديم نجد رمزا للكنيسة التي لا تجتاز الضيقة في أخنوخ السابع من آدم، إذ  مكتوب عنه " وسار أخنوخ مع الله ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه (نقله) " [ تك 5: 24 وعب  11: 5 ]، وإذا قرأنا سفر التكوين سنجد نوحا الذي دخل الفلك مع بيته، ونزل الطوفان،  وانفتحت طاقات السماء بعدما انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر، وتكاثرت المياه وتعاظمت جدا،  ولكن رغم هذا كله بقي نوح والذين معه فقط في الفلك "(12).*
*(د) السخط ؛ ثم تتصاعد الضغوط السياسية في الشرق الأوسط، وتزداد عداوة الأمم، وخاصة  العرب، لإسرائيل. وهذا ما يسمي بالسخط، الذي سيغطي فترة 75 يوما في نهاية الضيقة  العظيمة وقبل إعلان الملك الألفي.وفي هذه الفترة يقود الشيطان أمما كثيرة لتدخل أرض  إسرائيل بالقوة لتدمرها وتتحدي المسيح بعد رجوعه، بالحرب مطالبة بحقوقها في الأرض  ومن ثم يصب الرب سخطه علي هؤلاء الثائرين ويبيدهم تماما. ونتيجة لذلك ستصارع الدول  المختلفة لأجل التفوق العالمي واستمرار البقاء، وسيصطفون في عدة أحلاف مشتركة  وستكون هناك ستة جيوش مختلفة تدخل فيما يسمى بمعارك السخط، وهي: *
*1 - ملك الجنوب وحلفه (دا 11: 40، حز 30: 1 –8) ؛ وهذا الحلف يشمل مصر، ملك الجنوب، والدول  التي في شمال شرق أفريقيا التي يرون أنها أثيوبيا وليبيا، وربما السودان ودولا  أخري.*
*2 - ملك الشمال وحلفه الذي يضم الدول العربية ؛  (دا 11: 40، مز 83: 3 –8). ويضم هذا الحلف تركيا والتي يرجح أنها ستكون  ملك الشمال اعتمادا على ما جاء في يوحنا دار بي (مجلد 2 ص 343)، والدول العربية  التي تقع في شمال وشرق إسرائيل، وهي سوريا والعراق ولبنان والأردن والمملكة العربية  وغيرها، وهذا هو الحلف الإسلامي، في نظرهم. *
*3- التحالف الغربي، أي الإمبراطورية  الرومانية العائدة إلي الحياة وتدعي الوحش ؛  ويضم هذا التحالف عشرة بلاد من غرب أوروبا هى إيطاليا وبريطانيا وفرنسا وأسبانيا  وغيرها وربما بعض ولايات من أمريكا الشمالية. والتي هي بلاد مسيحية اسما فقد كان  بها نور المسيحية وامتيازاتها ولكن دون معرفة يسوع المسيح كالمخلص. وهذه المجموعة  من الدول يشيرون إليها، سياسيا، بأنها بابل. *
*4 - جوج وماجوج وتحالفهم (حز 38: 1-7).*
* ويضم هذا الحلف روسيا ودولا أخري في أقصي الشمال وشرق إسرائيل، وربما  ألمانيا وبعض دول من شرق أوربا، وإيران.. الخ. *
*5 - جيش إسرائيل (أر 51: 19- 23؛ مز 108: 10- 13 ؛ مي 4: 13، زك 12: 6، 14: 14).  *
*هذا الجيش يضم مفديين من الاثني عشر سبطا. *
*6 - ملك الملوك وجيوش السماء (رؤ 19: 11- 16). *
* وهي جيوش الرب يسوع المسيح (ملك الملوك)، والتي تضم كل الذين أخذوا إلي المجد في الاختطاف والذين اشتركوا في  القيامة الأولى من العهدين القديم والجديد، أي قديسو الله المفديون  السماويون.*
*(ر) معركة هرمجدون: *

* ويقولون أنه ستندلع سلسلة معارك أثناء السخط في هرمجدون تبدأ بملك  الجنوب، مصر، وحلفائه من الجيوش التي ستغزو أرض إسرائيل من الجنوب ويقولون أن نهر  الفرات سيجف ليتيح للأعداد الغفيرة بقيادة ملك الشمال أن تغزو ارض إسرائيل من  الشمال مثل العاصفة، وهذا يشار إليه أيضا بأنه الهجوم الآشوري الأول. هذا الغزو  الجبار سيخرب الأرض بقسوة وستكون الأرض في أعينهم شبيهة بجنة عدن، ولكنها ستصبح بعد  غزوها برية خربة. هذا " السوط الجارف " سيقيمه الله للقضاء علي جموع غفيرة مرتدة من  اليهود التي قبلت ضد المسيح وعبدت الوحش. وعند وقوع الكارثة العظمي سيهرب المسيا  الكاذب اليهودي، ضد المسيح،، وسيؤخذ نصف مدينة أورشليم سبايا (زك 14: 2) وسيدمر  الهيكل الذي أقامه اليهود. *
*(س) ظهور المسيح وملحق القيامة الأولى!!*
* وبمجرد أن يدخل الوحش وجيوشه، أي الحلف الغربي أو الإمبراطورية  الرومانية العائدة للحياة، أرض إسرائيل، سيأتي الرب من السماء علي فرس أبيض،  والقديسون السماويون الذين اختطفوا سوف يأتون معه ويشار إليهم بجنود السماء، وذلك  للحرب بلهيب نار وللدينونة وسيقضي علي جيوش الوحش ببهاء مجيئه. هذا هو ظهور المسيح  ودينونة بابل السياسية. *
* وسيأخذ ملحق القيامة الأولى مجراه حيث يقوم من الموت كل الذين ماتوا  أثناء السبع سنين، ما بين الاختطاف والظهور، الذين آمنوا بإنجيل الملكوت الذي كرز  به بعد الاختطاف ثم ماتوا سواء بالاستشهاد أو بأي طريقة أخري، ليلحقوا بالقديسين  السماويين. وستكون هناك فئتان من القديسين الشهداء المقامين: الذين قتلوا أثناء حكم  الكنيسة المزيفة (الزانية العظيمة) في الثلاث سنين ونصف الأولى (رؤ 6: 9  –11) والذين قتلوا أثناء حكم الوحش وضد المسيح في  الثلاث سنين ونصف الأخيرة (رؤ 15: 2-4). وكلاهما سيشارك في البركة السماوية  وسيعيشون ويملكون مع المسيح فوق الأرض (رؤ 14: 13،20: 4 –5).*
* وسيقبض الرب علي كل من الإمبراطور الروماني (الوحش أو القرن الصغير)  والمسيا اليهودي الكاذب (ضد المسيح) ويلقيهما حيين في بحيرة النار.*
* وبظهور الرب ليدين التحالف يبدأ " يوم الرب " عندما يظهر علنا  قوته الكونية وسلطانه علي كل من السماوات والأرض وسيبدأ الرب بإخضاع وطرد كل قوة  معادية، وسيمتد يوم الرب طيلة الألف عام من حكم المسيح الألفي.  وسيأتيالرب ليدافع عن أورشليم من ملك الشمال وجيوش العائدة، وسيواجه ملك  الشمال الرب في الأرض ويقف ضده في المعركة، وتكفى قوة صوت الرب لهزيمة ملك الشمال  وجيوشه، وعندما يسقط ملك الشمال، فإن جوج، روسيا، الذي سانده بالعتاد الحربي لا  يأتي لمعونته " ولا معين له ". ثم يلقي الرب ملك الشمال حيا في بحيرة النار مع  الوحش والنبي الكذاب، ضد المسيح. *
*(ص) رجوع إسرائيل: *
* ويقولون أنه ليس الغرض من ظهور الرب في ذلك الوقت هو القضاء علي  القوى الأممية فقط بل أيضا لخلاص البقية التقية من اليهود ورجوع العشرة الأسباط  المفقودة من إسرائيل (لو18: 1- 8، مز90- 106، الكتاب الرابع من المزامير).  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*  وعندما تلمس قدمي الرب جبل الزيتون فإنه ينشق إلي اثنين ويكون واديا   عظيما يمتد شرقا وغربا (زك 14: 4)، وسيتحول الذين سيرونه إلى رسل للبقية  الباقية  التي ستخرج من أماكن اختبائها إلى الوادي العظيم الذي شقته قدما  الرب (أش 52: 7؛زك  14: 5). وستنظر البقية اليهودية إليه -  ذاك الذي طعنوه وينوحون نادمين عليه. وسيعترفون  بذنب دمه إذ صلبوا رب  المجد، وسيرسل الرب ملائكته ليجمع مختاريه من أسباط إسرائيل.  وستصعد جماعة  عظيمة جدا من كل مدينة على الأرض، حتى من أقصى البلاد كالصين (سينيم  أش  49: 12) وأجزاء من روسيا (ماشك مز 120: 5). أما احتياجات الأسباط العائدة  من  إسرائيل فستقوم بها بعض الأمم التي ستتذلل أمام قوة ومجد الرب والتي  ستظهر في  الأرض (مز18: 44 45 ؛66: 3). وسيأتون راكبين على الخيل والبغال  والجمال  والعربات والمركبات والسفن وستولد الآمة الإسرائيلية، الاثنا عشر  سبطا معا، دفعة  واحدة (أش60: 2؛66: 8) وسيقيم الرب عهدا جديدا أبديا مع  إسرائيل ويمنح اليهود  قلبا جديدا وهم سيطيعون ناموس الله (حز 36: 25 27)،  وستمتلئ أفواه الاثني عشر  سبطا ضحكا وألسنتهم بالترنم والفرح (مز 126).  وستملئ الأرض منهم حتى لا تسعهم  وسيكونون كرمل البحر الذي لا يعد وسيطلبون  من الرب أن يوسع التخوم. *
*  ونظرا لاستمرار السخط سينزل جوج، روسيا، وكل جمهورها العظيم، الآشوري   العظيم في شكله النهائي،، من أراضيه في أقصي الشمال محاولا أن يسقط مملكة  يسوع  المسيح في إسرائيل، وهذا ما يشار إليه بالهجوم الآشوري الثاني، ومن  ثم يستخدم الرب  هذه الفرصة ليجعل العديد من جيوش الأمم تصعد معهم، وسيقود  جوج (روسيا) هذا الهجوم  النهائي. وتصل إلي أسماع الإسرائيليين الذين  اجتمعوا هناك حديثا أنباء اقتراب  الجمهور العظيم بقيادة جوج، عندئذ يصرخون  إلي الرب لكي ينفذهم، وحيث أن الرب يكون  في صهيون في ذلك الوقت، فإنه لا  يسمح بأن تؤخذ مدينة أورشليم مرة أخري ومن ثم يشجع  إسرائيل لكي تثق فيه  كالملجأ. وستصعد الجيوش الغفيرة التي بلا عدد مثل سحابة (حز  38: 16).  وللحال فإن الرب سيسمح بزلزال قوي لكي يمزق خطط جيوش الحرب وينتشر الخوف   والشائعات بين الجنود، ويزداد الهلع في الجيوش فيضرب الواحد أخيه، وفي ذات  الوقت  فإن الرب يسمح بكوراث طبيعية ترافق الزلزلة، مثل الأوبئة وحجارة  البرد والأمطار  الجارفة والنار، وسيزمجر الرب من صهيون ليدوس معصرة خمر  وسخط غضب الله. وهذه هي  دينونة عناقيد كرم الأرض. وسيقود جوج، روسيا،  المعركة، ولكنه سيسقط علي جبال  إسرائيل وسيهلك حوالي خمسة أسداس جيش جوج،  روسيا (حز39: 2). وسيطىء الرب، في سخطه  المخيف، بقدميه الأمم التي اتبعت  جوج، وسيسير في الأرض من أورشليم حتى يصل إلي أدوم  حوالي مائتي ميل حب.  وأدوم، من المرجح أنها جزء من العربية، ستكون المكان الذي يضرب  فيه الرب  الأمم التابعة لجوج بغضبه ويسحقهم بغيظه وسيكون قتال الجيوش هناك عظيما   لدرجة أن الدماء المسفوكة منهم تصل إلي لجم الخيل. هذا هو يوم سخط الرب،  وستصعد  نتانة جثثهم من الأرض، وطيور السماء تأكل لحمهم، وسيرسل الرب نارا  آكلة وريحا عظيمة  إلى ارض روسيا وإلي أجزاء عديدة من الأراضي البعيدة علي  أولئك غير المؤمنين. وسيكون  القضاء من الرب بالإبادة والقتل ممتدا من  أقصاء الأرض إلي أقصائها. أما الأمم الذين  نجوا من قضاء الرب المدمر  فسيعودون إلي أراضيهم، إلى الأجزاء البعيدة من أرضهم  ليعلنوا مجد الرب.  وستسمع الأمم وتخاف وستعين بقية إسرائيلية لتعود إلي أرضها.  وسيقضى الرب  علي الأمم المجتمعة التي اتبعت روسيا في الحرب، في أدوم، وسيكون قضاء   رهيبا حتى أن أرض أدوم نفسها ستترك في خراب أبدي، وستبقي عقيمة وخربة من  جيل إلي  جيل أثناء الملك الألفي. وسيعود الرب إلي إسرائيل من أدوم بعد أن  وطئ وحده  المعصرة، وعندما يعود الرب، فإنه يقود جيوش إسرائيل ليحاربوا  ويخضعوا الأعداء  الباقين الذين يقيمون في أرضهم كما كان في أيام يشوع الذي  قاد بني إسرائيل إلي  الانتصار. وستمتد المعركة حتى إلى ارض أشور (مي 5:  5- 6). وفي ذلك الوقت فإن  إسرائيل سيضع يده علي كل الحدود المعطاة له  بالوعد كميراث من نهر مصر إلى نهر  الفرات، وسيقع القضاء النهائي علي  الفلسطينيين من جيوش إسرائيل أيضا ولا تبقي بعد  كأمة، وسيخضع موآب وعمون  لإسرائيل ويوضعون تحت الجزية. وسيسمح لبقية منهم بالبقاء  في الأرض أثناء  حكم المسيح الشخصي.*
*  وسيقيد إبليس ويطرح في الهاوية السحيقة لمدة ألف سنة (رؤ 20: 1- 3)،   وسينهي الرب كل حرب وتمرد، ولن يعود هناك مغتصب من ذلك الوقت وفيما بعد لكي   يضايق إسرائيل مرة أخري، وسيقيم الرب عرش مجده في إسرائيل، وكل الأمم  الباقية  في الأرض ستجتمع أمامه لكي تدان بحسبما تعاملت مع رسل إنجيل  الملكوت الذين خرجوا  ليكرزوا به في كل الأمم (مت 24: 14). وسيقسمهم الرب  كالراعي الذي يميز خرافه من  الجداء، والأمم الذين اظهروا أنفسهم أبرارا  سيدخلون للتمتع بالبركة الأرضية مع  إسرائيل، أما الأمم التي أظهرت نفسها  في عدم البر فسترسلإلي  العقاب الأبدي. وهذه هي دينونة عرش الرب (مت25: 31- 46). وبذلك فإن  مدة  1335 يوما منذ منتصف الأسبوع قد انتهت وكل شر ومقاومة ستخضع (دا 12: 12؛  1مل 5:  4). *
*(ط) الملك الألفي: *
*  ويقولون أن الرب يسوع سيؤسس ملكوته في الملك الألفي بالقوة، وسيعود إلي   المجد لكي يحكم العالم كله (مز 7: 7، 47: 5؛رؤ 7: 15). وسيجلس علي عرشه في  السماوات  ككاهن، باعتباره ملكي صادق الحقيقي، وسيحكم كملك بالسلام لمدة  ألف سنة باعتباره  مركز كل شئ في السماء وعلي الأرض (أف 1: 10). وسيسود علي  كل الكون ويحكمه كابن  الإنسان (مز 8)، وسيمتد ملكوته علي الأرض من البحر  إلي البحر وسيحكم البر، وسيسود  السلام العالم، ولن يكون لملكه نهاية (زك  5: 3 – 4، 14: 11). وسيكون هناك دائرتان للملكوت  ؛ *
*  دائرة سماوية يسمونها بملكوت الأب، وتتكون من القديسين  السماويين، من  أزمنة العهد القديم والكنيسة، عروس المسيح، الذين قاموا في القيامة  الأولى  واختطفوا، إلى جانب شهداء الضيقة من اليهود والأمم. ودائرة أرضية يسمونها   بملكوت ابن الإنسان علي الأرض، والذي يتضمن البقية من اليهود الذين حفظوا  أثناء  الضيقة وأسباط إسرائيل الذي أعيد جمعهم مع الشعوب الأممية في الأرض.*
*  وتتصالح السماوات مع الأرض ويكون بينهما هناك توافق وانسجام، وسيرث  الرب  كل المخلوقات بالقوة، وستشاركه الكنيسة، عروسه، والقديسون السماويون في  حكمه  علي الأرض. وستظهر أورشليم السماوية فوق أورشليم الأرضية. *
*  وسينال المؤمنون أكاليلهم أمام عرش المسيح أمام العالم اجمع في يوم   المسيح. وسيكون لهم الامتياز في الاشتراك في إدارة الأرض، وسيكون لرسل الرب  يسوع  المسيح الاثني عشر امتياز خاص في إدارة الحكم علي إسرائيل مع المسيح  من فوق (مت 19:  28). وستكون إسرائيل زوجة لله بمعني رمزي " ويكون في ذلك  اليوم يقول الرب أنك  تدعينني رجلي " (هو6: 12). ثم تتطهر ارض إسرائيل من  الموتى، وذلك  بإقامة مدفنة ضخمة واسعة تدعي " وادي جمهور جوج " (حز11: 39)  لدفن جماهير روسيا  وجنود الأمم التي تبعتهم إلي المعركة. وحدود هذا  المكان ستصبح في وداي عظيم في  الجانب الشرقي من البحر الميت (حز 39: 11).  وسيستغرق دفن الموتى سبعة أشهر وحرق  الأسلحة والمعدات سبعة سنوات (حز 39: 9  – 12). *
*  " وسيعاد بناء كل ارض إسرائيل مرة أخري بعد خرابها، وسيمتد ميراث  إسرائيل  الكامل من نهر مصر إلي نهر الفرات، وستكون المساحة التي ستتسع من أرضهم   حوالي 000ر300 ميل مربع، وستسمي المساحة كلها " جبل بيت الرب ". " ولن يكون  هناك  رئيس كهنة أرضي من سلالة هرون لممارسة الخدمات في الهيكل، لان الرب  رئيس الكهنة  العظيم سيكون حاضرا، وسيعين الرب وصيا نائبا له ليجلس علي  العرش في إسرائيل ليخدم  ويتمم مطالب الرب ومسرته. هذا " الملك " سيكون من  السلالة المباشرة للبيت الملكي  وهو بيت داود (فالملك ليس هو الرب يسوع  المسيح ولكنه إنسان قابل للموت الذي سيقدم  عن نفسه ذبائح للخطية "(14).  "  وستعود الأشياء في الأرض إلى ترتيبها اليهودي، حيث يحفظ السبت مرة  أخري، وليس  اليوم الأول من الأسبوع الذي يخص التدبير المسيحي، وسيحفظ  ناموس الرب مرة أخري بكل  فرائضه وأحكامه، وستقدم مرة أخري الذبائح  اللاوية، هذه الذبائح ستكون للذكري، ذكري  إكمال عمل المسيح "(15).*
*E " وسيعود إلي الهيكل مجد الشكينة  (أي حضور مجد الرب المنظور) وسيري مرة أخري، وسوف تكون هناك ذبائح  دائمة  صباحية كما كان في القديم (عد 28: 3- 4) ولكن لن تكون هناك ذبائح مسائية،   إذ لا يكون ليل بعد (حز 46: 13 – 15)(16).  *
*E  وسيعيد اليهود ثلاثة أعياد فقط من الأعياد  السبعة السنوية التي كانوا  يحفظونها، وهى، أعياد الفصح والفطير  والمظال. وسيحمد إسرائيل الرب (مز95)  "، وستنادي  إسرائيل الأرض لكي تسبح الرب وتحمده (مز 96- مز 100)، وستتصل  أمم كثيرة لترتبط  بالرب (زك 2: 11، مز 47: 9). وستسجد الأرض كلها للرب  يسوع المسيح وتتأسس عبادته  وستكون عبادة الرب يسوع المسيح كل شهر وكل  أسبوع (من السبت إلي السبت) (أش 66: 23).  وسيكون هناك تسبيح دائم نهار  وليلا في الهيكل من كل اليهود والأمم إذ سيعبدون معا  وستأتي كل الأمم إلي  أورشليم سنويا لتسجد للرب وتصلي وكل جسد سيسجد للرب، والأمم  التي لا تأتي  إلي أورشليم لتسجد وتحفظ عيد المظال فإنهم يجلبون علي أنفسهم الضربات   والقصاص (زك 14: 17- 19). وستقدم البخور تذكارا في كل أمة باسم الرب (ملا  1: 11)،  وسيعاد بناء أورشليم أيضا وتصلح للسكني بعد خرابها، وكل سكان  مدينة أورشليم يكونون  أبرارا (اش 60: 12). *
*  " وستصبح أورشليم هي قصبة (عاصمة) العالم،والمدينة المعتبرة أنها  مركز  الأرض، وكما أن القديسين السماويين سيحكمون وهم في أورشليم السماوية فوق  الأرض  كذلك فإن إسرائيل ستحكم علي الأرض وأورشليم هي مقر حكومة الرب،  وستصبح إسرائيل رأسا  لكل الأمم علي الأرض بحسب مقصد الله الأصلي من نحوهم.  وباعتبارها رأسا للشعوب، فإن  الأرض كلها ستعطي الجزية لإسرائيل، وسترضع  من غني الأمم وستصبح أغني منطقة علي  الأرض بلا مقارنة ".*
*E وستخدم كل الأمم إسرائيل،"  وسيرعون قطعانهم ويحرثون حقولهم ويخدمون في كرومهم، بينما تدعي  إسرائيل  لخدمة الرب والأمم التي لا تخدم إسرائيل ستباد (اش 60: 12). وستصبح أورشليم   مركزا لتعلم كلمة الله وكل الأمم ستصعد إلي أورشليم لهذا الغرض (اش 2:  2-3). وستكون  إسرائيل بركة للعالم. وستنسكب قوة الروح القدس علي إسرائيل  بآيات ومعجزات، وتستخدم  إسرائيل هذه القوة لبركة العالم، واللغات المختلفة  للأمم ستستمر في الملك الألفي،  وكلوجه  من أوجه الحياة في إسرائيل سيتصف بالقداسة. " قدس الرب " ستكتب علي  أجراس  الخيل (وهي تصور الحياة العامة)، وعلي القدور في بيت الرب (إشارة للحياة   الدينية) وعلي قدور أورشليم ويهوذا (وهي تصور الحياة البدائية) (زك 14: 20-  21) "(17).*
*E  وسيصبح الناس طوال الأعمار كما كانوا قبل  الطوفان. وستزول اللعنة، ويقيد  الموت. وسيعيش الذين يدخلون العصر الألفي في حالة  عدم الخطية، أما الذين  سيخطئون سيموتون في عمر مائة سنة. وستتغير غرائز التوحش  والإبادة في  الحيوانات فيسكن الذئب والخروف معا، ويرعى الأسد والعجل معا ولا يفترس   أحدهما الأخر. ويلعب الأطفال مع الأسود والثعابين دون أن يخافوا منهما  وسينام الناس  في الوعور دون أذى، ولا تعود الحيوانات إلى أكل اللحوم  ثانية. ويأكل الأسد العشب  مثل الثور. ويعود الإنسان إلى عصور ما قبل  الطوفان ويكون طعامه النبات (تك1: 29)  والسمك (حز 47: 9-10). *
*E وستحدث تغيرات طوبوغرافيه كبيرة في الأرض (أش41:  15 –  20). " وسيكون هناك نهر جديد ومياهه شافية تنساب  من أسفل الهيكل إلي مركز  أورشليم. ومن هناك تنقسم إلي رأسين إلي الشرق الذي يصب في  البحر الميت،  وإلي الغرب ويصب في البحر المتوسط. والوادي الجديد إذ تشقه قدمي الرب   عندما يأتي إلي جبل الزيتون، فإن النهر يغني ويخصب الأرض. وسيشفي البحر  الميت  ومياهه تمتلئ بوفرة من السمك والصيادون يلقون شباكهم من الشواطئ (حز  47: 9  –  10). أما البرك والمستنقعات في البحر الميت فلن  تشفي (حز 47: 11). وأنهار  جديدة أخري ستنفجر وتتدفق في الأرض كذلك. وتزهر البرية  مثل النرجس (أش  35: 1- 2و7) ". *
*E  وسيجف نهر الفرات ونهر النيل ويتوقف استخدامهما.  ويلمع نور الشمس سبعة  أضعاف والقمر يلمع نوره كالشمس (إش 30: 26). " وستبقي الأربعة  فصول بعينها  في الأرض. وستزدهر الخصوبة الزراعية والنباتية. وستعطي الأرض محاصيل   بطريقة لم تعرفها من قبل (علي الأقل منذ سقوط الإنسان. وأكثر الأماكن في  الأرض مثل  قمم الجبال ستعطي وفرة في المحاصيل (مز 72: 16). والحقول  والمروج في الأرض تكتسي  بالأغنام والوديان تتعطف بالبر (القمح والذرة  والشعير)، والأسلحة تستخدم كأدوات  للزراعة (اش 2: 4،مي 4: 3). أرض أدوم،  وهذا سيساهم بصورة كبيرة في الإنتاج (اش 34:  13، 55: 12- 13). وسيكون  الحصاد وفيرا بدرجة كبيرة للغاية حتى أنه لا يوجد وقت كافي  لجمع المحاصيل  قبل بداية وقت إلقاء البذار مرة أخري وسيدرك الحارث الحاصد ودائس  العنب  باذر الزرع (عا 9: 13). ويحصد الذراع من القطيع نتائج وفيرة (اش7: 21- 22)   ".*
*E  " وستصبح ارض إسرائيل خصبة جدا مثل جنة عدن (حز  36: 35). أما قطيع  الأغنام والماشية الضخم الكثير العدد فإنه سيملأ الأرض إلى  الدرجة التي  فيها أنهاتغمر  شوارع تلك المدن. وعلي شواطئ النهر ستنمو كل أنواع الأشجار المثمرة  التي  ستعطي ثمراً في كل شهر، وليس كل سنة كما هو حادث ألان (حز 47: 12، تث 33:   14((18).*
*E  وستستخدم عقاقير الأعشاب لشفاء الرضوض والقطع،  والتي تعمل من أوراق  الأشجار التي تنمو علي شواطئ البحر الميت (حز47: 12). ولن يكون  هناك فقر  بعد. وسينقطع الفقير من الأرض، وستكون المؤونة متوفرة للمحتاجين، وللأيتام   والأرامل. *
*E  وستبقي ارض أدوم في خراب دائم من جيل إلى جيل أثناء الملك الألفي.  فالأشواك والقريس ينبتان في تلك  الأرض الخربة، وستصبح تذكارا أبديا لكل  الأمم ليروا ما يلحق بأولئك الذين كرهوا  الرب وكرهوا شعبه إسرائيل. *
*E  أما المدن الكبرى في أوروبا وأمريكا فلن يعاد  بناؤها. بل ستبقي خراباً  وغير مسكونة أثناء فترة الملك الألفي بعد أن يعبر الملائكة  لكي يأخذوا  الأشرار بقسوة من بين الأبرار، وترعي وحوش الحقل في بيوت هذه المدن   الخربة. *
*E  وإذ يقترب حكم المسيح الألفي من نهايته، فإن  الشيطان يحل زمانا يسيرا من  الهاوية ليجرب الساكنين علي الأرض (وليس الذين في  السماء). وسيخدع أولئك  الذين تظاهروا بالطاعة أثناء ملكه ويجمعهم ليحاربوا المدينة  المحبوبة  أورشليم (رؤ20: 7-9). وعندما يحيط هؤلاء المتمردون بقيادة الشيطان   أورشليم، فإن الرب يمطر عليهم نارا من السماء ويقضي عليهم (رؤ 20: 9 –10). وسيلقي الشيطان في بحيرة النار إلي الأبد.  وفي ذلك الوقت فإن الرب يدفع السماوات والأرض إلي حريق عظيم.*
*)ع) انتهاء الأزمنة والقيامة الثانية ودينونة الأموات: *
*1 –  وتتخذ القيامة الثانية، والتي تسمي " قيامة  الدينونة " أو " قيامة  الأشرار" مجراها (يو 5: 29، أع 24: 15) بعد الملك  الألفي. فالذين ماتوا في  خطاياهم بدون إيمان في كل الأزمنة السابقة، من قايين إلي  نهاية الملك  الألفي، فانهم سيقامون ليقفوا أمام الرب في عرشه العظيم ليدانوا  -  هذه هي دينونة الأموات والأشرار " وأما  بقية الأموات فلم تعش حتى تتم  الألف السنة " [رؤ 20: 5]. هؤلاء سيقدمون لدينونة  الأموات [ وهي غير  الأحياء –  مت 25، رؤ 19 ]، كما سبق القول. وقد جاء زمانها.  ويقولون أن الأشرار  سيقومون بأرواحهم من الهاوية [ لو 16 ] وسيلبسون أجسادهم سواء  من القبور  أو البحر أو أي بقعة ويتم هذا بقدرة الله العجيبة، ليطرحهم في البحيرة   المتقدة بنار وكبريت. وبين هاتين القيامتين، كما يقولون، نحو 1007  سنين.*
*2-  أما الملائكة الساقطون الذين حفظوا في سلاسل  الظلام فإنهم سيحضرون من  الظلام ليحاكموا. وسيشترك القديسون مع الرب في دينونة  الملائكة (1كو 6:  3). *
*3 -  عندئذ يسلم الرب ملكوته (باعتباره أبن الإنسان)  إلي الله أبيه وذلك حتى  يكرس نفسه تماما لعروسه. ومع انه قد سلم الملك، إلا أنه لا  يفرط في  إنسانيته. فسيبقي إنسانا طوال الأبدية كلها. وكإنسان، فان الابن سيخضع للأب   إلى الأبد.*

*وبنظرة  سريعة لما سبق يتبين لنا أن هذا الفكر التدبيرى هو فكر يهودي بحت  ويتفق  بدرجة كبيرة مع أمال اليهود التي بسببها رفضوا السيد المسيح في مجيئه الأول   عندما رفض أن يملك عليهم كملك أرضى (يو15: 6) ولا يتفق أبدا مع فكر السيد  المسيح  والعهد الجديد الذي قال " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم " (يو36:  18).*
*  كما يفسر كل ما سبق أن حدث، بالفعل، في تاريخ إسرائيل على أنه نبوات   ستحدث في المستقبل!! ويفسر الرؤى التي أعطيت للأنبياء في صور وأشكال رمزية  بشكل  حرفي وهذا لا يتفق على الإطلاق مع روح الكتاب المقدس ولا مبادئ تفسير  الرؤى  الإلهية(أنظر الفصلين التاليين).*

*
* *(1) الرجاء  المبارك ص 20*

*(2) أنظر الكتب التالية : صدى  النبوات، الرجاء المبارك ؛ هل يشاهد جيلنا نهاية العالم ؛ والتر سكوت، حول أحداث  المستقبل ؛  (3) أنظر الكتب السابقة. *
*(4) قصد الهور في التدابير السبعة ص 4 ؛ صدى النبوات الفصل  الأول.*
*(5) التدابير السبعة ص 56. (6) صدى النبوات ص 52.*
*(7) Prophecy &The Church P. 10*

*(8) والتر سكوت " *

*(9)هل يشاهد جيلنا  نهاية العالم، ص 52*

*(10)حول أحداث المستقبل ص46و47 (11) أنظر الرجاء المبارك  (12) الأحداث النبوية مرتبة  ترتيبا تاريخيا.*
*(13) الرجاء  المبارك (14) السابق  (15) السابق  (16) السابق (17) السابق  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السابع(*)*

*ملكوت الله وإسرائيل ونهاية العالم*


*1- ملكوت الله وإسرائيل *
*تعنى كلمة ملكوت في الكتاب المقدس، خاصة في العهد الجديد، حكم الله  وسيادته على الكون باعتباره خالقه ومعطيه نعمة الوجود: " الله الرب خالق السماوات  وناشرها باسط الأرض ونتائجها معطي الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا " (اش42:  5)، " لأنه هكذا قال الرب خالق السماوات هو الله مصور الأرض وصانعها هو قررها لم  يخلقها باطلا للسكن صورها أنا الرب وليس آخر " (اش45: 18). وقد تكررت كلمة ملكوت  الله، وملكوت السماوات، والملكوت، في العهد الجديد حوالي 100 مرة، وتعنى أن  الله هو ملك الملكوت، كما تعنى أيضا ملكوت المسيح باعتباره ابن الله،  ومن ثم يصفه الكتاب ب " ملكوت المسيح والله " (أف5: 5)، و " ملكوت ابن  محبته " (كو1: 13)، " ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الأبدي " (2بط1:  11)، " في ملكوت يسوع المسيح وصبره " (رؤ1: 9). ويصفه السيد المسيح ب "  ملكوت أبى " (مت26: 29). ومن ثم يقول الكتاب " لان الله ملك الأرض  كلها " (مز47: 7)، " من لا يخافك يا ملك الشعوب لأنه بك يليق لأنه في  جميع حكماء الشعوب وفي كل ممالكهم ليس مثلك " (ار10: 7)، " أن العلي متسلط في  مملكة الناس فيعطيها من يشاء " (دا4: 14،22،29؛12: 5). ولكن الإنسان، كعادته،  ترك وصايا الله وعبادته وأنساق وراء الشر وعبد المخلوقات دون الخالق!!*
* فقد خلق الله الإنسان على صورته في حالة من البر والطهارة والكمال  ووضعه في جنة عدن وأعطاه السلطان والسيادة على كل ما على كوكب الأرض " خلق الله  الإنسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم وباركهم الله وقال لهم  اثمروا واكثروا واملاوا الأرض وأخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى  كل حيوان يدب على الأرض " (تك27: 1،28). ولكن الإنسان أخطأ وطرد من جنة عدن،  وفى فترة وجوده على الأرض ازداد في عمل الشر والخطية حتى قرر الله أن يمحو كل شر  على الأرض بالطوفان " ورأى الرب أن شر الإنسان قد كثر في الأرض وأن كل تصور  أفكار قلبه إنما هو شرير كل يوم... فقال الرب أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان الذي خلقته  الإنسان مع بهائم ودبابات وطيور السماء... وأما نوح فوجد نعمة في عيني الرب "  (تك5: 6-8). وبعد الطوفان عاد الإنسان للشر ثانية وتحول من عبادة الله إلى عبادة  الأوثان، يقول الكتاب " لأنهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه أو يشكروه كإله بل حمقوا في  أفكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي، وبينما هم يزعمون انهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء، وأبدلوا مجد  الله الذي لا يفنى بشبه صورة الإنسان الذي يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات، لذلك  أسلمهم الله أيضا في شهوات قلوبهم إلي النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم، الذين  استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك إلي  الأبد أمين " (رو21: 1-25).*

*1 – النسل الآتي واختيار شعب *
*ترك الإنسان عبادة الخالق وعبد المخلوق، ترك الله الحي الأبدي، ملك  الملوك " المبارك العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " (1تي6: 15)، ووضع نفسه  في دائرة وتحت سلطان الشيطان وحكمه وسيادته. وكان الله قد سبق أن وعد آدم، بعد  طرده من جنة عدن، أن يفتديه عن طريق نسل يأتي من المرأة في ملء الزمان ليعيده  إلى ما كان عليه، من بر وطهارة وكمال ثانية، ويخضعه لملكوت الله. يقول الكتاب  للحية التي كانت السبب في غواية الإنسان عن طريق حواء " وأضع عداوة بينك وبين  المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه " (تك15: 3)، ويقول  الكتاب أيضا " لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت  الناموس ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني " (غل4: 4). ولكي يحقق الله هذا  الوعد، في عالم كان على وشك أن يغرق في عبادة الأوثان بأشكالها المختلفة، أختار  الله إبراهيم ليخرج من أرضه وعشيرته إلى أرض أخرى يبدأ فيها بتكوين أمه تعبد الله  وتعيش بحسب وصاياه ونواميسه وشريعته إلى أن يأتي في " ملء الزمان " أو الوقت  المحدد والمعين بحسب مشورة الله الأزلية وعلمه السابق، ولم يختر هذه الأمة  لذاتها وإنما ليأتي منها ذلك النسل الموعود الذي سيكون بركة لا لهذه الأمة فقط بل  لكل الأمم والشعوب والقبائل والألسنة. قال الله لإبراهيم " اذهب من أرضك ومن  عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلي الأرض التي أريك، فأجعلك أمة عظيمة وأباركك واعظم اسمك  وتكون بركة، وأبارك مباركيك ولاعنك العنه وتتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض "  (تك1: 12-3). وأكد له الله هذا الوعد ثلاث مرات أخرى " وأبارك مباركيك ولاعنك العنه  وتتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض " (تك 12: 3)، " وإبراهيم يكون أمة كبيرة  وقوية ويتبارك به جميع أمم الأرض " (تك18: 18)، " ويتبارك في نسلك  جميع أمم الأرض " (تك22: 18). وكرر الله هذا الوعد نفسه لأسحق قائلا " واكثر  نسلك كنجوم السماء وأعطى نسلك جميع هذه البلاد وتتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم  الأرض " (تك26: 4)، كما كرره ليعقوب وقال له " ويكون نسلك كتراب الأرض وتمتد  غربا وشرقا وشمالا وجنوبا ويتبارك فيك وفي نسلك جميع قبائل الأرض "  (تك28: 14).*
*والنسل المقصود هنا ليس هو شعب إسرائيل في القديم وإنما هو الذي سيأتي  عن طريق وبواسطة شعب إسرائيل، كما يقول الوحي في العهد الجديد، أنه المسيح  " اعلموا إذا أن الذين هم من الإيمان أولئك هم بنو إبراهيم. والكتاب إذ سبق فرأى  أن الله بالإيمان يبرر الأمم سبق فبشر إبراهيم أن فيك تتبارك جميع  الأمم... لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم في المسيح يسوع لننال بالإيمان  موعد الروح. أيها الاخوة بحسب الإنسان أقول ليس أحد يبطل عهدا قد تمكن و لو من  إنسان أو يزيد عليه 000 وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله لا يقول وفي  الانسال كأنه عن كثيرين بل كأنه عن واحد وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح 000  لأنكم جميعا أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع، لان كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح  قد لبستم المسيح، ليس يهودي ولا يوناني ليس عبد ولا حر ليس ذكر وأنثى لأنكم  جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع. فان كنتم للمسيح فانتم إذا نسل إبراهيم وحسب الموعد  ورثة " (غل7: 3-29).*

*2 - سقوط الشعب المختار وطرحه خارج الملكوت  *
*تصور اليهود ومن سار على دربهم من مفسري المدرسة التدبيرية وغيرهم، كما  بينا في الفصل السابق، أن اليهود هم محور التاريخ البشرى ومحور كل نبوات الكتاب  المقدس، خاصة العهد القديم، باعتبارهم شعب الله المفضل والمختار، وتصوروا أن المسيح  سيأتي منهم " كوارث للعالم أو ملكا عليه لينزع منه الأوثان والوثنيين والطغاة ويجعل  الله معبود الباقين الأوحد وحاكمهم الأعلى الذي إياه وحده يعبدون ويطيعون ". ولكن  بسبب خطايا يعقوب وأولاده قضى الله عليهم بالعبودية في مصر ثم بالسبي في بابل  والسقوط تحت حكم دول مختلفة. ولما رفضوا المسيح ملكهم رفضهم الله كشعبه ومملكته  وسلمهم للسيف وللأمم، فترة تسمى بأزمنة الأمم، ولكن في المجيء الثاني يرد  الله الملك لإسرائيل ويورثهم الأرض!!*
* ويقسم هؤلاء تاريخ شتات اليهود وأزمنة الأمم إلى 12 مرحلة أو فترة  ويدعمون أقوالهم بآيات من العهد القديم، ولكن هذه الآيات التي يستخدمونها كانت تشير  لأحداث حدثت وتمت بالفعل في العودة من السبي البابلي على أيدي كل من زربابل وعزرا  ونحميا (فيما بين 536 وحوالي 450 ق م). وعلى سبيل المثال يقولون أن الله سبق أن  أنبأ بهذا الشتات كما أنبا بالعودة منه في الآية التالية: " ويبددك الرب في جميع  الشعوب من اقصاء الأرض إلي اقصائها وتعبد هناك آلهة أخرى لم تعرفها أنت ولا  آباؤك من خشب وحجر. وفي تلك الأمم لا تطمئن ولا يكون قرار لقدمك بل يعطيك  الرب هناك قلبا مرتجفا وكلال العينين وذبول النفس وتكون حياتك معلقة قدامك وترتعب  ليلا ونهارا ولا تأمن على حياتك " (تث 64: 28 – 66). وكما هو واضح من نص الآية فهي تشير إلى  الشتات المرتبط بالسبي البابلي الذي عبدوا قبله وأثاؤه الأوثان، في حين أن  اليهود لم يعودوا مطلقا لعبادة الأوثان بعد العودة من السبي البابلي، ولم يذكر مطلقا أنهم عبدوا الأوثان بعد صلبهم  للمسيح ودمار الهيكل وحتى الآن (سنة 1999م)، بل على العكس تماما فقد تمسكوا بديانتهم اليهودية وجادوا من أجلها بدمائهم وأرواحهم وهلك  منهم الملايين عبر حوالي 1900 سنة!! ففي سنة 70م قتل ومات منهم 1,100,00 وسبى منهم  الرومان 97,000 نسمة! وفى سنة 115م مات منهم مئات الآلاف في ثورتهم ضد الرومان، في  مصر والقيروان وقبرص وما بين النهرين، وفيما بين سنة 132 وسنة 135م قتل ومات منهم  500,000 نفس، وذهب الآلاف إلى السبي وبيع الآلاف كعبيد، في عصيانهم الذي قادهم فيه  شخص يدعى " باركوبا " أدعى أنه المسيح وصدقة الآلاف منهم، وفيما بين سنة 379 وسنة  395 م عانوا اضطهادا شديدا على يد الملك ثيؤدوسيوس، وفى سنة 613 عانوا اضطهادا  شديدا في أسبانيا بسبب رفضهم للعماد، كما عانوا من الاضطهادات المتواصلة في معظم  الدول الأوربية وقُتل منهم الآلاف طوال فترة الحروب الصليبية وما بعدها من سنة 1096  إلى سنة 1903، وقتل منهم حوالي 6,000,000 على أيدي هتلر وجنوده في فترة الاحتلال  النازي لأوربا. ولا يزالوا حتى اليوم لا يعبدون سوى الله الواحد حسب أسفار العهد  القديم وعلى رأسها شريعة موسى.*
* ولكن قصد الله لم يكن كما يتصورون ويزعمون، فلم يكن في هذا الشعب أية  ميزة تميزه على بقية الشعوب الأخرى، فقد اختارهم وهم في صلب إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب،  ولكنه أختارهم بنعمته واحبهم فضلا، بقصد واضح وهدف محدد، ليحقق من خلالهم مشورته  الإلهية لخلاص العالم كما سبق أن وعد إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب، يقول الكتاب " لأنك  أنت شعب مقدس للرب إلهك إياك قد اختار الرب إلهك لتكون له شعبا أخص من جميع  الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض. ليس من كونكم اكثر من سائر الشعوب التصق  الرب بكم واختاركم لأنكم اقل من سائر الشعوب، بل من محبة الرب إياكم  وحفظه القسم الذي اقسم لآبائكم أخرجكم الرب بيد شديدة وفداكم من بيت  العبودية من يد فرعون ملك مصر " (تث6: -8). *
* فقد وجد هذا الشعب وقام على أساس لاهوتي ولهدف سامي كان في قصد  الله. وكانت بركاته بركات روحية لا جسدية، سماوية وليست أرضية، وهذا ما فهمه  وأدركه إبراهيم وجميع الآباء. يقول الكتاب " بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دعي أطاع أن يخرج  إلي المكان الذي كان عتيدا أن يأخذه ميراثا فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلي أين يأتي.  بالإيمان تغرب في ارض الموعد كأنها غريبة ساكنا في خيام مع اسحق ويعقوب الوارثين  معه لهذا الموعد عينه، لأنه كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها الأساسيات التي صانعها  وبارئها الله 000 في الإيمان مات هؤلاء أجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من  بعيد نظروها وصدقوها وحيوها واقروا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على الأرض. فان الذين  يقولون مثل هذا يظهرون انهم يطلبون وطنا، فلو ذكروا ذلك الذي خرجوا منه لكان لهم  فرصة للرجوع، ولكن الآن يبتغون وطنا افضل أي سماويا*
*لذلك لا يستحي بهم الله أن يدعى إلههم لأنه اعد لهم مدينة " (عب8: 11-  16).*
* كما كان وعد الله لإسرائيل مشروطا بعبادة الله وحده وطاعته والسير بحسب  شريعته ووصاياه " وأن نسيت الرب إلهك وذهبت وراء آلهة أخرى وعبدتها وسجدت لها اشهد  عليكم اليوم أنكم تبيدون لا محالة كالشعوب الذين يبيدهم الرب من أمامكم كذلك تبيدون  لأجل أنكم لم تسمعوا لقول الرب إلهكم " (19: 8،20)، " وأن سمعت سمعا لصوت الرب إلهك  لتحرص أن تعمل بجميع وصاياه التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم يجعلك الرب إلهك مستعليا على  جميع قبائل الأرض " (تث28: 1)، " ولكن أن لم تسمع لصوت الرب إلهك لتحرص ان تعمل  بجميع وصاياه و فرائضه التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم تأتى عليك جميع هذه اللعنات وتدركك  " (تث28: 15)، " وتأتى عليك جميع هذه اللعنات وتتبعك وتدركك حتى تهلك لأنك  لم تسمع لصوت الرب إلهك لتحفظ وصاياه و فرائضه التي أوصاك بها " (تثنية 28:  45)، " فتبقون نفرا قليلا عوض ما كنتم كنجوم السماء في الكثرة لأنك لم تسمع لصوت  الرب إلهك " (تث8: 62).*
* ولكن الشعب المختار لم يسمع كلام الله ولم يطع وصاياه وعبد الأوثان في  مراحل كثيرة من تاريخه، حتى في اللحظة التي كانوا يعلمون أن الله كان يكلم موسى  فيها، فأرسل الله إليهم العديد من الأنبياء ولكنهم، كما يقول الكتاب " لم يرجعوا عن  طرقهم الردية " ؛ " واشهد الرب على إسرائيل وعلى يهوذا عن يد جميع الأنبياء وكل  راء قائلا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الردية واحفظوا وصاياي فرائضي حسب كل الشريعة التي أوصيت  بها آباءكم والتي أرسلتها إليكم عن يد عبيدي الأنبياء، فلم يسمعوا بل صلبوا اقفيتهم  كاقفية آبائهم الذين لم يؤمنوا بالرب إلههم، ورفضوا فرائضه وعهده الذي قطعه مع  آبائهم وشهاداته التي شهد بها عليهم وساروا وراء الباطل وصاروا باطلا وراء الأمم  الذين حولهم الذين أمرهم الرب أن لا يعملوا مثلهم، وتركوا جميع وصايا الرب إلههم  وعملوا لأنفسهم مسبوكات عجلين وعملوا سواري وسجدوا لجميع جند السماء وعبدوا البعل،  وعبروا بنيهم وبناتهم في النار وعرفوا عرافة وتفاءلوا وباعوا أنفسهم لعمل الشر في  عيني الرب لأغاظته. فغضب الرب جدا على إسرائيل ونحاهم من أمامه ولم يبق إلا سبط  يهوذا وحده. ويهوذا أيضا لم يحفظوا وصايا الرب إلههم بل سلكوا في فرائض إسرائيل  التي عملوها. فرذل الرب كل نسل إسرائيل وأذلهم ودفعهم ليد*
* ناهبين حتى طرحهم من أمامه " (2مل13: 17-20)، " من اجل انهم لم يسمعوا لكلامي يقول الرب إذ  أرسلت إليهم عبيدي الأنبياء مبكرا ومرسلا ولم تسمعوا يقول الرب " (ار29:  19).*
* ولما ظنوا أن مجرد كونهم يهود ومجرد نسبهم لإبراهيم كاف للإبقاء على  هويتهم وكونهم الشعب المختار، قال لهم يوحنا المعمدان "يا أولاد الأفاعي من أراكم  أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتي فاصنعوا أثمارا تليق بالتوبة ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في  أنفسكم لنا إبراهيم أبا لأني أقول لكم أن الله قادر أن يقيم من هذه الحجارة أولادا  لإبراهيم. والآن قد وضعت الفأس على اصل الشجر فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع  و تلقى في النار " (مت7: 3-10). ولما قالوا للسيد المسيح " " أننا ذرية إبراهيم ولم  نستعبد لأحد قط 000 أجابهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد  للخطية 000 فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحرارا. أنا عالم أنكم ذرية إبراهيم  لكنكم تطلبون أن تقتلوني لان كلامي لا موضع له فيكم 000 انتم تعملون أعمال أبيكم،  فقالوا له أننا لم نولد من زنا لنا أب واحد وهو الله. فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله  أباكم لكنتم تحبونني لأني خرجت من قبل الله 000 لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي لأنكم لا  تقدرون ان تسمعوا قولي. انتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا ذاك  كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حق متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما  يتكلم مما له لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب " (يو33: 8 – 44). وفى مثل الكرامين الأردياء أعلن السيد  المسيح أن ملكوت الله سينزع منهم نهائيا ويعطى لأمة أخرى تعمل أثماره " لذلك  أقول لكم أن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لامة تعمل أثماره " (مت21: 43). وهكذا  رفضهم الله نهائيا وصار كل من يؤمن بالمسيح هو ابن الله وعضوا في ملكوت الله  الروحي، إسرائيل الروحي، يقول الكتاب " لان ليس جميع الذين من إسرائيل هم  إسرائيليون ولا لأنهم من نسل إبراهيم هم جميعا أولاد بل باسحق يدعى لك نسل. أي ليس  أولاد الجسد هم أولاد الله بل أولاد الموعد يحسبون نسلا 000 فماذا أن كان الله  وهو يريد أن يظهر غضبه ويبين قوته احتمل بأناة كثيرة آنية غضب مهيأة للهلاك ولكي  يبين غنى مجده على آنية رحمة قد سبق فأعدها للمجد التي أيضا دعانا نحن إياها  ليس من اليهود فقط بل من الأمم أيضا كما يقول في هوشع أيضا سأدعو الذي ليس شعبي  شعبي والتي ليست محبوبة محبوبة ويكون في الموضع الذي قيل لهم فيه لستم شعبي انه  هناك يدعون أبناء الله الحي " (رو6: 9-26). وهكذا أكد السيد المسيح لهم  قائلاً " وأقول لكم أن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع إبراهيم واسحق  ويعقوب في ملكوت السماوات. وأما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجية هناك يكون  البكاء وصرير الأسنان " (مت 11: 8-12).*

*3 - العهد الجديد وملكوت الله *
* بعد سقوط شعب إسرائيل وفشله المتكرر في عبادة الله وطاعته وسماع كلامه  والسير بحسب شريعته ووصاياه، كان الله، قد دبر في مشورته الأزلية وبحسب علمه السابق  أن يصنع عهدا جديدا مع إسرائيل، ولكن ليس إسرائيل الجسدي بل إسرائيل الروحي، ليس  مع نسل إبراهيم بحسب الجسد، ولكن مع نسل إبراهيم بالروح، أي الذين سيولدون " ليس من  دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله " (يو13: 1). وسيكون هذا  العهد مبنيا لا على دم الحيوانات كما في العهد القديم بل على دم النسل الآتي، نسل  المرأة ونسل إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب وابن داود بحسب الجسد. يقول الكتاب " ها أيام  تأتى يقول الرب واقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا، ليس كالعهد الذي  قطعته مع آبائهم يوم امسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من ارض مصر حين نقضوا عهدي فرفضتهم  يقول الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذي اقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب  اجعل شريعتي في داخلهم واكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلها وهم يكونون لي شعبا "  (ار31: 31). *
* فما هو هذا العهد الجديد؟ يقول الوحي الإلهي في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين مؤكدا أن هذا العهد هو  الذي تم بدم المسيح " ولكنه الآن قد حصل على خدمة افضل بمقدار ما هو وسيط  (المسيح) أيضا لعهد اعظم قد تثبت على مواعيد افضل، فانه لو كان ذلك الأول  بلا عيب لما طلب موضع لثان، لأنه يقول لهم لائما هوذا أيام تأتى يقول الرب حين  اكمل مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا لا كالعهد الذي عملته مع آبائهم يوم  أمسكت بيدهم لأخرجهم من ارض مصر لأنهم لم يثبتوا في عهدي وأنا أهملتهم يقول الرب.  لان هذا هو العهد الذي اعهده مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب اجعل نواميسي  في أذهانهم واكتبها على قلوبهم وأنا أكون لهم إلها وهم يكونون لي شعبا... فإذ قال  جديدا عتق الأول وأما ما عتق وشاخ فهو قريب من الاضمحلال. ثم العهد الأول كان له  أيضا فرائض خدمة والقدس العالمي. وأما المسيح وهو قد جاء رئيس كهنة للخيرات العتيدة  فبالمسكن الأعظم والأكمل غير المصنوع بيد أي الذي ليس من هذه الخليقة، وليس بدم  تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلي الأقداس فوجد فداء أبديا. لأنه أن  كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش على المنجسين يقدس إلي طهارة الجسد فكم بالحري  يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة  لتخدموا الله الحي. ولأجل هذا هو وسيط عهد جديد لكي يكون المدعوون إذ صار موت  لفداء التعديات التي في العهد الأول ينالون وعد الميراث الأبدي " (عب 6:  8-15: 9).*
* هذا العهد الجديد هو الذي صنعه السيد المسيح بدمه في ليلة الفصح "  لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا "  (مت26: 28). وهو مبنى على الروح وليس على الحرف " الذي جعلنا كفاة لان نكون خدام  عهد جديد لا الحرف بل الروح لان الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يحيي " (2كو 3: 6). فهو  عهد جديد لجميع الأمم والشعوب وليس لإسرائيل فقط. فالله ليس إله إسرائيل فقط بل إله  الجميع، كل الخليقة، وكان وعد الله أن يأتي المسيح لكل الخليقة وليس ليحكم العالم  من خلال إسرائيل في الملك الألفي، كما يقولون، وقد رآه دانيال النبي هكذا معبودا من  الجميع وديانا للجميع " كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى  وجاء إلي القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه، فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة سلطانه سلطان  ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض " (دا13: 7،14).*
* وبعد الصلب والقيامة وقبل الصعود مباشرة قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه  " دفع إلى كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم  وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به  وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر آمين " (مت 18: 28-20)، " وقال لهم  اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها من آمن واعتمد  خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن 000 ثم أن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين  الله. وأما هم فخرجوا وكرزوا في كل مكان والرب يعمل معهم ويثبت الكلام بالآيات  التابعة " (مر15: 16-20)، " وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن  المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث وأن يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة  الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم وانتم شهود لذلك. وها أنا أرسل  إليكم موعد أبى فأقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن تلبسوا قوة من الأعالي " (لو46:  24-49)، " لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في  أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة و إلى أقصى الأرض " (أع8:  1).*
* أما اليهود الذين رفضوا يسوع المسيح ولا يزالوا يرفضونه منذ الصلب وحتى  المجيء الثاني سيكون مصيرهم الهلاك الأبدي أن لم يؤمنوا به كما قال السيد المسيح "  وأقول لكم أن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع إبراهيم  واسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السماوات. وأما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجية هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان " (مت11: 8-12).*

*4 - العهد الجديد وابن داود *
*وكما كان الوعد لإبراهيم كان الوعد كذلك لداود أن الله سيقيم من نسله  ليجلس على كرسيه " أقيم بعدك نسلك الذي يخرج من أحشائك واثبت مملكته هو يبني بيتا  لاسمي وأنا اثبت كرسي مملكته إلي الأبد، أنا أكون له أبا وهو يكون لي ابنا "  (2صم12: -14). وقد تم ذلك حرفيا في سليمان الحكيم ابن داود ولكن إتمامه النهائي في  قصد الله كان في السيد المسيح.يقول القديس بولس بالوحي الإلهي في المقارنة بين  المسيح والملائكة " لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قط أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك وأيضا  أنا أكون له أبا وهو يكون لي ابنا " (عب1: 5)، كما يقول المرنم بالروح عنه "  يكون اسمه إلي الدهر قدام الشمس يمتد اسمه ويتباركون به كل أمم الأرض  يطوبونه " (مز72: 17). ويقول اشعياء " لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون  الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام.  لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق  والبر من الآن إلي الأبد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا " (اش9: 7). وفيما يلي أهم  النبوات عن كون المسيح الآتي سيكون ابن داود الذي سيجلس على كرسيه: *
*E " واقطع لكم عهدا أبديا مراحم داود  الصادقة " (اش 55: 3). *
*E " ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن بر  فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقا وعدلا في الأرض " (ار23: 5). *
*E " في تلك الأيام وفي ذلك الزمان انبت لداود  غصن البر فيجري عدلا وبرا في الأرض " (ار33: 15). *
*E " وأقيم عليها راعيا واحدا فيرعاها عبدي داود  هو يرعاها وهو يكون لها راعيا " (حز 34: 23). *
*E " وأنا الرب أكون لهم إلها وعبدي داود رئيسا  في وسطهم أنا الرب تكلمت " (حز34: 24).*
*E " وداود عبدي يكون ملكا عليهم ويكون  لجميعهم راع واحد فيسلكون في أحكامي ويحفظون فرائضي و يعملون بها " (حز37: 24).  *
*E ويسكنون في الأرض التي أعطيت عبدي يعقوب إياها  التي سكنها آباؤكم ويسكنون فيها هم وبنوهم وبنو بنيهم إلي الأبد وعبدي داود رئيس  عليهم إلي الأبد " (حز37: 25). *
*E " بعد ذلك يعود بنو إسرائيل ويطلبون الرب إلههم  وداود ملكهم ويفزعون إلي الرب وإلي جوده في آخر الأيام " (هو3: 5).  *
*E " في ذلك اليوم أقيم مظلة داود الساقطة  وأحصن شقوقها وأقيم ردمها وابنيها كأيام الدهر " (عا9: 11). *
*E " وأفيض على بيت داود وعلى سكان أورشليم  روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون إلى الذي طعنوه وينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له  ويكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره "- (زك12: 10).*
* ولكن المسيح ورسله أكدوا أن المسيح هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب وأن  مملكته روحيه سماوية وليست أرضيه " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم "، وأنه لا  يجلس على عرش مادي على الأرض إنما هو يجلس على عرش العظمة في السماء، وأن جميع هذه  النبوات قد تمت بالفعل في العهد الجديد وانتشار الكرازة المسيحية في العالم، وأن  مؤمني العهد الجديد هم إسرائيل الروحي وأن الكنيسة هي ملكوت الله على الأرض. قال  القديس بطرس لليهود " لان داود يقول فيه (أي في المسيح) كنت أرى الرب أمامي في كل  حين انه عن يميني لكي لا أتزعزع، لذلك سر قلبي وتهلل لساني حتى جسدي أيضا سيسكن على  رجاء، لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية و لا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا. عرفتني سبل الحياة  وستملأني سرورا مع وجهك. أيها الرجال الاخوة يسوغ أن يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس  الآباء داود انه مات و دفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم. فإذ كان نبيا وعلم أن  الله حلف له بقسم انه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه، سبق  فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده  فسادا. فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك. وإذ ارتفع بيمين الله  واخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا الذي انتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه، لان داود  لم يصعد إلي السماوات وهو نفسه يقول قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك  موطئا لقدميك " (أع25: 2-35). وهنا يؤكد القديس بطرس أن وعد الله أن يملك  المسيح على بيت يعقوب الروحي ويجلس على عرش داود قد تم بعد قيامة المسيح وصعوده إلى  السماوات مباشرة. يقول الوحي الإلهي " فان كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما  فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله " (كو3: 1).*
* وقد طبق كل من القديسين بولس وبرنابا ويعقوب بعض النبوات المذكورة  أعلاه على بشارتهم للأمم باعتبار أن الأمم، هم، المقصودون بالنبوة وأنهم هم أيضا  شعب الله الذي افتقده وأتخذه على اسمه، وكان على اليهود أن يقبلوا المسيح أولا ثم  يحملوا البشارة به للأمم: *
*E " فجاهر بولس وبرنابا وقالا كان يجب أن  تكلموا انتم (أي اليهود) أولا بكلمة الله ولكن إذ دفعتموها  عنكم وحكمتم أنكم غير مستحقين للحياة الأبدية هوذا نتوجه إلي الأمم لان هكذا  أوصانا الرب قد أقمتك نورا للأمم لتكون أنت خلاصا الى أقصي الأرض فلما سمع  الأمم ذلك كانوا يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب وآمن جميع الذين كانوا معينين للحياة  الأبدية " (أع46: 13،47).*
*E " سمعان قد اخبر كيف افتقد الله أولا الأمم  ليأخذ منهم شعبا على اسمه. وهذا توافقه أقوال الأنبياء كما هو مكتوب:  سأرجع بعد هذا وابني أيضا خيمة داود الساقطة وابني أيضا ردمها وأقيمها  ثانية. لكي يطلب الباقون من الناس الرب وجميع الأمم الذين دعي اسمي عليهم يقول  الرب الصانع هذا كله " (أع 14: 15-17). واضح أن النبوة لا تخص إسرائيل فقط بل  تخص جميع الأمم الذين سيأخذ الله منهم شعب على اسمه، كما قال السيد المسيح " ولي  خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضا فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة  وراع واحد "(يو16: 1). *
* أنتهي دور إسرائيل تماما كشعب الله وصار كل من يؤمن بالمسيح،  سواء من اليهود أو من الأمم، من جماعة الله وشعب الله، كنيسة الله. كما قال السيد  له المجد " وأقول لكم أن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع  إبراهيم*
*واسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السماوات (متى 8: 11). ويقول القديس بولس بالروح  " لان الكتاب يقول كل من يؤمن به لا يخزى. لأنه لا فرق بين اليهودي واليوناني  لان ربا واحدا للجميع غنيا لجميع الذين يدعون به لان كل من يدعو باسم الرب  يخلص "(رو11: 10-13). لماذا؟ يقول القديس بولس " والكتاب إذ سبق فرأى أن  الله بالإيمان يبرر الأمم سبق فبشر إبراهيم أن فيك تتبارك جميع الأمم. إذا الذين هم  من الإيمان يتباركون مع إبراهيم المؤمن، لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم في  المسيح يسوع لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح. أيها الاخوة بحسب الإنسان أقول ليس أحد يبطل عهدا قد تمكن ولو من إنسان أو  يزيد عليه. وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله لا يقول وفي الانسال كأنه  عن كثيرين بل كأنه عن واحد وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح. وإنما أقول هذا أن  الناموس الذي صار بعد أربع مئة وثلاثين سنة لا ينسخ عهدا قد سبق فتمكن من الله نحو  المسيح حتى يبطل الموعد. لأنه أن كانت الوراثة من الناموس فلم تكن أيضا من موعد  ولكن الله وهبها لإبراهيم بموعد …لأنكم جميعا أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع. لان كلكم الذين  اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح، ليس يهودي ولا يوناني ليس عبد ولا حر ليس ذكر  وأنثي لأنكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع. فان كنتم للمسيح فانتم إذا نسل إبراهيم  وحسب الموعد ورثة " (غل8: 3-18،26-28).*

*انتهى دور اليهود وإسرائيل تماما كشعب الله ببكاء المسيح على أورشليم  وإعلانه عن دمار هيكلها النهائي " يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة  المرسلين إليها كم مرة أردت أن اجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها  ولم تريدوا. هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا. لأني أقول لكم أنكم لا ترونني من الآن حتى  تقولوا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب " (مت27: 23-39). ولم يقل السيد أبدا أن هيكلهم سيبنى  ثانية لا في مجيئه الثاني ولا في أي وقت من الأوقات. كما لم يقل أبدا أنهم سيعودون  ثانية إلى أرض فلسطين بل قال " ويقعون بفم السيف ويسبون إلى جميع الأمم وتكون  أورشليم مدوسة من الأمم حتى تكمل أزمنة الأمم " (لو21: 24)، وأنهم سيرجعون إلى الله  " أن القساوة قد حصلت جزئيا لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملؤ الأمم "، ولكن ليس معنى هذا  أن المسيح سيملك عليهم ويحكم الأمم من خلالهم، كما يتمنون ويتوقعون أو كما يتخيل  أصحاب نظرية الملك الألفي الحرفي، بل يرجعون إلى المسيح ويؤمنون به ويتوبون عن  خطاياهم " وهكذا سيخلص جميع إسرائيل كما هو مكتوب سيخرج من صهيون المنقذ و يرد  الفجور عن يعقوب " (رو25: 11،26). ولن يكون لهم أية ميزه على غيرهم من  المؤمنين.*

*5 - الكنيسة هي ملكوت الله على الأرض *
* أنتهي دور إسرائيل تماما وحلت الكنيسة كشعب الله في العهد الجديد محل  إسرائيل، شعب الله في القديم، وكما كانت إسرائيل هي دائرة ومجال حكم الله وسيادته  وملكوته، في العهد القديم أصبحت الكنيسة هي ملكوت الله علي الأرض، أو بمعني أدق هي  الدائرة والمجال الذي يعمل خلاله ملكوت الله، هي مملكة المسيح الروحية التي آمنت به  وتطهرت من خطاياها بدمه فصار أعضاؤها ملوك وكهنة في ملكوت المسيح " الذي أحبنا وقد  غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه وجعلنا ملوكا وكهنة لله أبيه " (رؤ5: 1،6)، " مستحق أنت  (أيها المسيح) أن تأخذ السفر وتفك ختومه لأنك ذبحت اشتريتنا لله بدمك من كل قبيلة  ولسان وشعب وأمة وجعلتنا لإلهنا ملوكا وكهنة فسنملك علي الأرض " (رؤ9: 5،10).  *
* وقد بدأت الكنيسة وبدأت الكرازة بملكوت الله بعدد قليل جدا من التلاميذ  الاثني عشر والرسل السبعين وبعض التلاميذ الآخرين، وقد وصفهم السيد " بالقطيع  الصغير "، " لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير لان أباكم سر أن يعطيكم الملكوت "  (لو32: 12)، والمساكين بالروح " ورفع عينيه إلى تلاميذه وقال طوباكم أيها المساكين  لان لكم ملكوت السماوات " (لو20: 6)، وكشف لهم أسرار ملكوت الله " أعطى لكم  أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت الله " (مر11: 4). *
* ولان الكنسية أصبحت، هي، مجال ودائرة ملكوت الله، أو ملكوت الله علي  الأرض، فقد اصبح أعضاؤها هم أعضاء الملكوت، أو كما يصفهم السيد المسيح " بنو  الملكوت "، وصار لهم نفس ألقاب " أبناء الملكوت " التي لقُب بها، سابقا،  بنو إسرائيل، وذلك إلى جانب الألقاب الجديدة التي صارت لهم بحكم انتمائهم للملكوت،  أهمها " أبناء الله " الذين يصلون لله الآب ويخاطبونه بلقب " أبانا "، "  أبانا الذي في السموات ". يقول بطرس الرسول بالروح القدس وهو يخاطب أعضاء الكنيسة:  " وأما انتم فجنس مختار وكهنوت ملوكي أمة مقدسة شعب اقتناء لكي تخبروا بفضائل  الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب. الذين قبلا لم تكونوا شعبا وأما الآن فانتم  شعب الله. الذين كنتم غير مرحومين وأما الآن فمرحومون " (1بط9: 2،10). وهذا ما  سبق وقيل لبني إسرائيل في القديم. *

*6 - دولة إسرائيل كعلامة من علامات الأزمنة  *

*قلنا أنتهي دور إسرائيل كشعب الله تماما برفضهم للمسيح ودمار هيكلهم  ومدينتهم والحكم عليهم بالتشتت، الشتات، في كل الأمم. ولكن اليهود ما زالوا يعتقدون  أنهم شعب الله المختار! وأنهم حتما سيتجمعون ثانية في أرض فلسطين، من نهر النيل إلى  نهر الفرات، وأنه لا بد أن يبنى الهيكل، الذي أعلن لهم أنه سيترك لهم خرابا،  ويمارسون فيه نفس الطقوس التي كانت ترمز إلى المسيح والتي انتهت بمجيئه! وأن المسيح  المنتظر والموعود سوف يأتي ويقودهم ويملك عليهم ويرفعهم فوق الأمم. ولا يزالوا  يطبقون على آمالهم المستقبلية نفس النبوات التي يستخدمها أصحاب الفكر التدبيرى، بل  وقام البعض بعمل حسابات لبعض آيات العهد القديم ووصلوا بها إلى أن إعلان دولة  إسرائيل سيكون سنة 1948 وأن الهيكل الثالث سيبنى ويأتي مسيحهم المنتظر (المسيح  الكذاب وضد المسيح) بعد ذلك بخمسين سنة، في اليوبيل الأول لإعلان تأسيس دولة  إسرائيل!!*

* ولكننا  نؤمن أن عودتهم هذه لا قيمة لها من جهة المواعيد، بل هي مجرد إرادة بشرية بحته،  ولكن بسماح من الله وبحسب مشورته وعلمه السابق، لأنه لا يتم شيء في الكون إلا بسماح  من الله وعلمه السابق، وأن ما يفعلونه ويحاربون من أجله ما هو إلا فهم خاطئ لوعود  الله. ولكن إرادة الله قد سمحت بذلك، ولم تقرره، لكي يعلموا في نهاية المطاف أنهم  ساروا في الطريق الخاطئ عندما رفضوا المسيح فرفضهم الله، وأنهم لن يصلوا لشيء حتى  ولو عاد عدد كبير منهم، وحتى لو بنوا الهيكل وقدموا فيه الذبائح ومارسوا فيه الطقوس  والفرائض التي انتهى دورها ولم يعد لها قيمة. وسيثبت لهم ذلك عندما يظهر من يدعى  أنه المسيح ويكتشفوا أنه ليس المسيح إنما شخص كذاب، وضد للمسيح ويزلهم، وعندما  يقدمون ذبيحة في هيكلهم المزعوم، لو نجحوا في بنائه، ولا تنزل سحابة المجد من  السماء عليه كما حدث عند بداية الخدمة في خيمة الاجتماع وهيكل سليمان  (خر34: 40-38 ؛1مل10: 8،11). عندئذ يتأكدون أنهم ساروا في الطريق  الخاطئ ويرجعون إلى الرب وينضمون إلى حظيرة الخراف، أو ملكوت المسيح  الروحي.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

* وقد تأسست دولة إسرائيل، الحالية، رسمياً سنة 1948م بناء على وعد بلفور  سنة 1917م ومنذ هذا التاريخ وهى سبب ومصدر توتر وقلق وحروب في منطقة الشرق الأوسط  بصفة خاصة وللعالم كله بصفة عامة. وقد خاضت مع فلسطين ومصر وسوريا والأردن أربعة  حروب رئيسية في سنوات 46/47و56و67و1973م وعشرات الحروب الفرعية مع المقاومة  الفلسطينية واللبنانية، سواء في الأرض المحتلة أوفى جنوب لبنان، والتي ما تزال تحدث  حتى الآن على الرغم من معاهدات السلام واتفاقيات السلام المبرمة مع مصر والأردن  وفلسطين. وتحاول إعادة بناء هيكل سليمان، الهيكل الثالث،على حساب المسجد الأقصى  ومسجد قبة الصخرة، وقد أعدت العدة لذلك، فقد جهزت كل مستلزماته من مبان، سابقة  التجهيز، وكهنة وأدوات كهنوتية، وافتتحت نفقاً تحت المسجد الأقصى، وتحاول هدمه  لتبنى الهيكل الثالث على أساساته! وهذا لن يقبله العالم الإسلامي أبداً (حوالي  1000مليون نسمة، في 45 دولة إسلامية). *
*فالمسجد الأقصى بالنسبة للمسلمين هو أول القبلتين وثاني الحرمين، كما  أنه المكان المقدس الثالث بعد مكة والمدينة، ولا يمكن التفريط فيه. وهذا وحده كافي  ليكون سبباً رئيسياً لمزيد من التوتر والقلق والقلاقل، ليس في منطقة الشرق الأوسط  فقط، بل في العالم كله. والعجيب بل والأعجب هو ما يطالب به بعض المتطرفين من  اليهود، وهو تفكيك مسجد قبة الصخرة والمسجد الأقصى ونقلهما إلى  مكة!!!؟؟؟*
* ويعتبر الكثيرون من المهتمين بعلامات الأزمنة أن عودة اليهود إلى  فلسطين تعد علامة رئيسية من علامات المجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم باعتبارها في رأى  البعض هي شجرة التين التي قال عنها السيد المسيح " من شجرة التين تعلموا المثل.  متي صار غصنها رخصا وأخرجت أوراقها تعلمون أن الصيف قريب. هكذا أنتم أيضا  متي رأيتم هذا كله فاعلموا أنه قريب علي الأبواب. الحق أقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل  (أي جيل شجرة التين) حتى يكون هذا كله " (مت 24: 32 –33). ويقولون إننا مطالبون كمؤمنين في  الأيام الأخيرة أن نتعلم المثل من شجرة التين (إسرائيل): *
*E إن غصنها كان  (جافا يابسا) لمدة 1880 سنة تقريبا من سنة 70م لكن في عام 1948 صار غصنها  رخصا (أي اخضر) وذلك عند إعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل والاعتراف بها رسميا.  *
*E إن شجرة التين بدأت تخرج أوراقها منذ عام 1948 وهي عبارة الجيل الذي ولد  ونشأ في إسرائيل منذ عام 1948 ويطلقون عليه (جيل الصابرا) أي  الصبار.*
*E نلاحظ أن المسيح يذكر عن اخضرار الغصن وإخراج  الأوراق لكنه لا يذكر شيئا عن الثمر حيث إن رجوع اليهود إلي فلسطين وتجمعهم مرة  أخري هو في حالة عدم إيمان وعدم وجود الثمر. فقد جمعهم الله مغضوبا عليهم منه  وينتظر هم عذاب شديد كما جاء في (حزقيال 22: 20) " بغضبي وسخطي وأطرحكم وأسبككم  " (إشارة إلي الضيقة العظيمة). *
*E بحسب كلام المسيح في (مت 24: 32 – 33) إن الجيل الذي خرج من شجرة التين (جيل  الصابرا) لن يمضي وينتهي " حتى يكون هذا كله " أي إتمام النبوات الخاصة  بالمجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم. فالجيل الذي رأي شجرة التين وقد أخرجت أوراقها هو  الجيل الذي سيشاهد النهاية ويري مجيء المسيح بعينه.وهذا توافقة كل التفسيرات الأخرى  لنهاية العالم "(العد التنازلي ص 106).*
* كما حدد البعض الآخر موعد للمجيء الثاني بناء على ما حدث سنة 1967م!  وعلى سبيل المثال فقد زعم شخص أمريكي يدعى م ج أجيء انه بعد 40 سنة من عام 1967م  وبالتحديد يوم 13 سبتمبر، ظُهراً، سنة 2007م سيضرب الأرض أحد الكويكبات فتنقلب  نتيجة لذلك رأسا على عقب! وفى نفس الوقت يحدث الاختطاف! ثم يأتي المسيح في يوم  6أبريل سنة 2008م!! *

*2 - الهيكل بالنسبة لإسرائيل ؛ تاريخه ومحاولة إعادة  بنائه *
*عملية إعادة بناء هيكل سليمان أو الهيكل الثالث، كما يسمونه، بالنسبة  لليهود عقيدة دينية، لأن الهيكل بالنسبة لهم هو مكان العبادة الوحيد والمقدس الوحيد  والذي يمارس اليهود فيه شعائرهم الدينية إذ أن ثلث وصايا التوراة، الناموس، ال613،  التي أعطاها الله لموسى النبي هي شعائر تتطلب وجود الهيكل.*
* (1) خيمة الاجتماع ؛ في حوالي سنة 1446 ق. م صعد موسى النبي إلى الجبل بدعوة من الله الذي  أمره أن يصنع له مقدساً، بيتاً للرب، ليسكن الله فيه ويعلن من خلاله مجده (مز19: 27) وليكون أيضاً مكاناً للعبادة ليعبده  شعبه ويتقربوا إليه من خلاله، كما يكون أيضاً ظلاً للأشياء السماوية. وأراه بالوحي  الإلهي، في رؤيا، نموذجاً ومثالاً له على الجبل " فيصنعون لي مقدساً لأسكن في وسطهم  بحسب جميع ما أنا أريك من مثال المسكن ومثال جميع آنيته هكذا تصنعون " (خر9: 25).  ونظراً لأن بنى إسرائيل كانوا في حالة ترحال دائم لذا كان بيت الرب الذي أقيم عبارة  عن خيمة دعيت بخيمة الاجتماع (خر21: 27)، كما دعيت أيضا بهيكل الرب (1صم9: 1 ؛3: 3  ؛7: 22) وخيمة الشهادة(عب44: 7). *
*(2) هيكل سليمان ؛ وفى فترة حكم داود الملك والنبي (999-960ق.م) أراد أن يبنى هيكلاً للرب  في أورشليم ولكن الله سمح له أن يعد فقط لبنائه على أن يبنيه أبنه سليمان (2 صم1:  17-7). وفى سنة 960 ق. م بنى سليمان الهيكل وعمل كل أوانيه من الذهب الخالص  وادخل فيه تابوت العهد ووضعه في قدس الأقداس (1مل3؛2أخ4-6). وفى سنة 586ق.م دمر  الملك البابلي نبوخذ نصر أورشليم والهيكل واحرقهما بالنار(2مل9: 25) وأخرج من  هناك جميع خزائن الهيكل ونقلها إلى بابل (2مل13: 24)، ولكن لم يذكر أي شيء عن  تابوت العهد.*
*(3) الهيكل الثاني ؛ وفى سنة 537 ق.م أعاد اليهود العائدون من بابل بناء مذبح الهيكل وفى  سنة520-516 ق. م أعادوا بناء الهيكل في أورشليم بقيادة زروبابل وتشجيع كل من  النبيين حجى وذكريا، ولكن لم يذكر أي شيء عن تابوت العهد.        *
*(4) هيكل هيرودس ؛ ثم بدأ الملك هيرودس في تجديد الهيكل الثاني وإعادة بنائه حوالي سنة 20  ق. م واستمر العمل بعد وفاته حتى سنة 62م وكان حجمه ضعف حجم هيكل زروبابل وكان له  46 سنة أيام خدمة السيد المسيح (يو19: 2). ودمره القائد الروماني تيطس نهائياً سنة  70م ونقل كنوز الهيكل، كما يقول قوس النصر لتيطس، إلي روما. ويشك علماء اليهود في  أن هذه الكنوز هي كنوز الهيكل الأصلية (يوسيفوس، حروب 338: 6).*
*E ويقول التقليد اليهودي أن اللاويين أخفوا التابوت في مكان خفي قبل الغزو  البابلي لأورشليم (سنة 605ق.م)، ويقول التقليد اليهودي أيضاً أن كنوز الهيكل ظلت  مخفية تحت جبل الهيكل كل أيام الغزو البابلي والسبي اليهودي في بابل وكل فترة  الهيكل الثاني. كما تقول الكتابات اليهودية الأبوكريفية والرؤية والمنحولة التي  كتبت فيما بين سنة 163ق. م وسنة 73م وكذلك لفائف البحر الميت المكتشفة  حديثاً انه كانت هناك نبوات عن استعادة كنوز الهيكل في نهاية الأزمنة.        *
*E وقد وجد ضمن لفائف البحر الميت (في كهف سنة  1952م) درج نحاسي يذكر في نصه الأرامى64 مكاناً خفياً منفصلاً لكنوز الهيكل  المخفية. وقد اصبح هذا الدرج الآن الخريطة النفيسة لكنوز الهيكل وتابوت العهد في  منطقة البحر الميت. ويبحث العلماء اليهود الآن بكل جدية عن كنوز الهيكل وتابوت  العهد فقد حفر فريق حفريات بريطاني في 1911/1912م تحت مسجد قبة الصخرة بحثاً عن  التابوت ولكن السلطات الإسلامية منعتهم، وفى سنة 1927/1929م زعم انتونيا تى فورتير  انه اكتشف ممراً سرياً اسفل جبل نبو(الجبل الذي شاهد منه موسى النبي ارض الموعد)  بالأردن وأفترض انه يؤدى إلى كهف التابوت المخفي. وزادت الآمال بعد اكتشاف الدرج  النحاسي سنة 1952م.*
*E وفى سنة 1967م وجدت معلومات عن مكان قدس الأقداس  وبالتالي عن تابوت العهد الذي يعتقد انه مخفي تحته، وفى سنة 1968م بدأ فندل جونز  بحثه عن رماد العجلة الحمراء والتابوت المفقود في وادي يافت زيبن،  وفى سنة 1977م سمحت السلطات الإسرائيلية للارى بلاسر للبحث عن التابوت في كهف مختوم  في منطقة عين جدي التي تطل على البحر الميت، وفى سنة 1979م أعلن رون يائيت انه رأى  في رؤيا أن مغارة ارميا النبي في الموقع البروتستانتي للجلجثة (بجوار محطة الأتوبيس  العربية الحالية) حيث يعتقد أن التابوت مخفي هناك.*
*E وفى سنة 1988م أسس الربى يسرائيل أرييل معهد  الهيكل في القسم اليهودي من أورشليم القديمة ومن ضمن أهداف هذا المعهد استعادة  آواني الهيكل ومنارة الأقداس ومذبح البخور والأواني الحجرية للعجلة الحمراء..الخ  استعداداً لبناء الهيكل الثالث، ويقول المسئولون فيه أن لا حاجة بهم لعمل تابوت آخر  لأن التابوت الأصلي على بعد أمتار اسفل جبل الهيكل، وفى سنة 1992م نشر الصحفي  جراهام هانكوك بحثاً عن التابوت يقول فيه أن التابوت موجود اسفل كنيسة القديسة مريم  صهيون في اكسيوم بإثيوبيا. كما استخدم البروفيسور زيفى بن افراهام الأستاذ بجامعة  تل أبيب البحث الجيوفيزيقى (الخاص بطبيعة الأرض) والرادار الذي ينفذ في الأرض  وجاذبية الزلزال الصناعي المنعكس في منطقة قمران، وفى ربيع 1993م قدم معهد الهيكل  نموذجاً جديداً للتابوت وفى أكتوبر من العام نفسه نشر معهد الهيكل " ملحمة الهيكل الثالث " يصف  عملهم في استعادة آواني الهيكل ويعرض نموذج التابوت، وفى ديسمبر 1993م بدأ 200عالم  آثار في البحث بقوة في منطقة البحر الميت ولم تعلن نتائج أبحاثهم حتى 1994م، وفى  يناير سنة 1994م أعلن د. جيرشون سالومون في التلفزيون القومي بالولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية انه يعتقد أن الهيكل الثالث وتابوت العهد سيراهما العالم في  حياته. ولا يزال البحث يجرى بقوة سواء في إثيوبيا أو في جبل الهيكل أو منطقة  قمران أو في جبل نبو أو في منطقة الجلجثة حيث صلب السيد المسيح أو اسفل مسجد قبة  الصخرة، وكل شهر يعلن عن اكتشافات جديدة وقرب اكتشاف التابوت *
*وبناء الهيكل الثالث. *

*1 - الأعداد لبناء الهيكل الثالث *
*ويجرى العمل الآن للأعداد لبناء الهيكل على أربعة محاور: *
*1 - أعداد الكهنة واللاويين ؛ فقد افتتح معهد " مجد الكهنة – Aterat  Kohanim " حديثاً لتدريب الكهنة واللاويين على الشعائر  الكهنوتية والذبائح الحيوانية. ويدرب فيه الآن 200 شخص من سبط لاوى للعمل في خدمة  الهيكل عندما يعاد بناؤه. وذلك إلى جانب مدارس التلمود وبعض الجماعات الدينية مثل "  هيكل جبل الأيمان " التي تعلم التلاميذ كيفية ممارسة الشعائر الخاصة بالهيكل  والخاصة بتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية. وهناك أيضا كمبيوتر يخزن كل التفاصيل الخاصة  بسلسلة أسماء اللاويين الذى يزعمون أنهم من ذرية هارون، أول رئيس كهنة. ويعتقد  الحاخام مائير كاهانا الذي يحتفظ بقوائم بالكهنة المؤهلين بالأسماء والعناوين        *
*، أنه سيري المسيا الذي سيأتي سريعا، وسوف يقدم له هذه القائمة  قائلا: " تفضل سيدي المسيا، هذه هي قاعدة معلوماتك ". *
*2 - تصنيع أواني الهيكل ؛ هناك جماعة يهودية تسمي نفسها " جماعة الهيكل " تعمل حاليا في إعداد  الأواني التي ستستخدم في الهيكل الجديد. وقد تم تصنيع 60 من 90 آنية من آواني  الهيكل وما يزال هناك حوالي 30 آنية لم تصنع بعد، كما صنعت ملابس رئيس  الكهنة*
*والكثير من ملابس الكهنة طبقاً لما هو موصوف في سرج البخور*
*التوراة. ونشرت الأخبار الواردة من إسرائيل مؤخراً (في أغسطس 1997م)  أن أحد المليونيرات اليهود من أصل مصري ويدعى موشى فرج والذي يحظى بتأييد  ومباركة رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي بنيامين نتانياهو الأب الروحي لمخططاته، قد خصص  أكثر من 100مليون دولار أمريكي لبناء الهيكل الثالث،وانه انتهى من تصميم وأعداد  الشكل الأبواق الفضية لنهائي لمنارة الهيكل الثالث والتي تكلفت 12 مليون دولار أمريكي  (حوالي40 مليون جنيه مصري) وخيمة الاجتماع الثالثة في تاريخ الشعب اليهودي، وكان قد  بدأ العمل سنة 1990م، وطلب التصريح له بنقل المنارة الضخمة ذات السرج السبعة وخيمة  الاجتماع إلى داخل ساحة المسجد الأقصى. وينتظر الآن الوقت المناسب سياسياً لتنفيذ  ذلك. وقد استخدم الكمبيوتر ثلاثي الأبعاد لإخراج التصميم التاج الذهبي لرئيس  الكهنة النهائي للهيكل الثالث وأستغل ماكينات مصنع سكب معادن أمريكي متطور  بنيويورك لتكوين النموذج. *
* وقد قام المسئولون عن إعداد هذه الأواني وعلى رأسهم الربى حاييم  ريتشموند بعمل متحف صغير في مدينة أورشليم (القدس) القديمة لعرض هذه الأواني، التي  يسمونها آواني الهيكل المستعادة والمصنعة من الفضة والذهب، عن طريق عرض الصور  والنماذج (الموجودة في الصفحة أعلاه) وأفلام فديو لها، وأيضا لجمع التبرعات.        *
*3 - البحث عن رماد العجلة (البقرة) الحمراء.        *
*التي لابد أن يتطهر الكهنة برمادها قبل دخول الهيكل وممارسة  خدمتهم.*
*4 - الإعداد لبناء الهيكل: *
* " اكتشفت حديثا تحت هضبة الهيكل وثائق تعلن عن طريقة قطع الأحجار  الخاصة بالهيكل بطريقة دقيقة. ولقد تم فحص بعض الأحجار القديمة المستخرجة من أنقاض  الهيكل القديم (هيكل سليمان) فوجدوا أن أكبر حجارة في الهيكل طولها 38 قدما و9  بوصات وتزن 100 طن. ووجدوا علامة الصنع للعمال الفينيقيين لازالت على هذه الأحجار. وقد تم قطع أحجار الهيكل الجديد تماما بنفس الحجم  والمواصفات القديمة وهذه الحجارة مرقمة وهى تتجمع من خلال أربطة. وتم تركيب الهيكل  في ولاية أنديانا الأمريكية في خلال خمسة أيام، وبعد فكه تم شحنه بالفعل إلى  أورشليم " (العد التنازلى ص 91). *
*ولكن الإعداد لبناء الهيكل يواجه العديد من العقبات من أهمها الاختلاف  حول تحديد مكان الهيكل، والخلافات مع المسلمين. *
*E يختلف اليهود حول المكان المحدد لموقع هيكل  سليمان، فالبعض يقول أنه مسجد " قبة الصخرة " والبعض الأخر يقول أنه مكان مسجد "  جامع عمر " الذي يقال إنه يقع فوق الهيكل الأصلي، والبعض الأخر مثل " شلوموجورين        Shlomo  Goren " الحاخام الأكبر السابق لإسرائيل، يدعي أن مكان  الهيكل الأصلي يقع غرب " قبة الصخرة " وهناك آخرون، مثل عالم الطبيعة اشوركوفمان        Ashur  Kaufman يعتقد أن الهيكل موجود تحت " قبة الأرواح " شمال  غرب " قبة الصخرة " وعالم الاثار (مائير بن دوف Meir Dov - Ben) يدعي أن الهيكل الأصلي مدفون لمسافة بعيدة تحت  الأرض، ولذلك لن يتمكن أحد بالتأكيد من معرفة أين يكون موقع قدس الأقداس. وعلي أية  حال، فالسواد الأعظم من اليهود، لا يهمهم إعادة بناء الهيكل، فهم يؤمنون بان الهيكل  سوف يبني مرة أخرى بعد مجيء المسيا. *
*E كما أن المكان الذي يتركز فيه العمل لإعادة بناء  الهيكل مبنى عليه مسجد " قبة الصخرة " والمسجد الأقصى ولن يقبل المسلمون ولن يسمحوا  لليهود أن يمسوهما وقد جاء علي لسان أحد المسؤلين في " المسجد الأقصى " أنهم "  سيدافعون عن مقدساتهم إلى آخر قطرة من دمائهم ". وقد حاولت جماعات يهودية ثلاث مرات  أن تضع حجر الأساس في مدخل جبل الهيكل ولم يسمح لهم أحد بذلك وكانوا يقابلون في كل  مرة بالاحتجاجات العنيفة من المسلمين ويرمونهم بالحجارة. وقد تدخل البوليس  الإسرائيلي في إحدى هذه المحاولات وأطلق النيران على المتجمهرين فأصاب 125 جريحا  إلى جانب21 قتيلا!!*
*E وفي 20 أكتوبر 1997م حاولت " حركة مؤمني جبل الهيكل وأرض إسرائيل " أن تضع حجر الزاوية للهيكل الثالث، في  جبل الهيكل. كما تنبأ الموقع home  page المسمى ب " الاختطاف وشيك " على شبكة الإنترنت أن  الضيقة العظيمة سترتبط بهذا الحدث. وكانت عدة محاولات سابقة قد فشلت في ذلك أما  بسبب الشغب أو بسبب تدخل البوليس. وكان هناك تقرير يقول أنهم سيحاولون عمل جسر جوى  لنقل حجارة الهيكل عن طريق الطائرات الهليكوبتر في ذلك اليوم، وفى 20 أكتوبر أنتشر  عشرات الآلاف من جنود البوليس حول أورشليم ومنعوهم من التقدم إلى  المنطقة.*
* وبعد قيام اليهود بافتتاح نفق من الأنفاق الأثرية القديمة الموجودة  أسفل المسجد الأقصى ويدعى نفق هولدا Hulda، كان قد بناه الملك هيرودس أسفل جبل الهيكل وكان  الحجاج اليهود يدخلون منه إلى ساحة الهيكل. وفى الأونه الأخيرة (سنة 1998م) قام  المسلمون الفلسطينيون بتدمير بقاياه وبناء مسجد في مدخله وحاولت الحكومة  الإسرائيلية إيقاف ذلك ولكنها لم تسطع آن تفعل شئ.*
* ويتمنى الذين يحلمون بإعادة بناء الهيكل، بل ويؤمنون أن حادثة رهيبة  ستحدث مثل وقوع الحرب مع المسلمين أو حدوث زلزال عنيف يهدم " قبة الصخرة والمسجد  الأقصى " حتى يتمكنوا من بناء الهيكل!! وحتى لو حدث ذلك فهل سيسمح المسلمون لليهود  بذلك؟؟!! *
* ومؤخرا (1997م) قدم أحد العلماء اليهود ويدعى " يسرائيلى هاوكنز        Yisrayl  Hawkins " اقتراحا على شبكة الإنترنت تحت عنون " حل سلمى  لبناء الهيكل القادم في أورشليم " يعرض فيه بناء الهيكل الثالث على يسار مسجد قبة  الصخرة، ويرى في هذا الاقتراح حفظا رسم للهيكل المقترح على يسار مسجد قبة  الصخرة*
*لسلام إسرائيل وعودة العبادة في الهيكل من جديد. ويختم رسالته أو  اقتراحه بعبارة " باسم المخلص القادم، أحد الذين يحبون أورشليم "، كما بدأ بآيات  مزمور 122 " فرحت بالقائلين لي إلى بيت الرب نذهب، تقف أرجلنا في أبوابك يا  أورشليم، أورشليم المبنية كمدينة متصلة كلها، حيث صعدت الأسباط أسباط الرب        *
*شهادة لإسرائيل ليحمدوا اسم الرب، لأنه هناك استوت الكراسي للقضاء كراسي  بيت داود، أسالوا سلامة أورشليم ليسترح محبوك، ليكن سلام في أبراجك راحة في  قصورك، من اجل اخوتي وأصحابي لاقولن سلام بك ".*

*2 - البقرة الحمراء والهيكل الثالث *
* وقد أنشغل اليهود وشغلوا معهم العالم، خاصة الذين يحاولون تحديد مواعيد  للمجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم، في عام 1997م بسبب ولادة ما سُمى بالبقرة الحمراء، أو  العجلة الحمراء (Red  Heifer)، والتي اعتبروها علامة من الله على اقتراب بناء  الهيكل الثالث. وكانت شريعة البقرة الحمراء تقضى بأن تذبح وتحرق بالنار ثم يجمع  رمادها في مكان طاهر و " تكون لجماعة بنى إسرائيل في حفظ ماء نجاسة. أنها ذبيحة  خطية " (عد19: 9)، وتستخدم للتطهير من النجاسة. وقد نشرت وكالات الأنباء والجرائد  والمجلات في كثير من دول العالم خبر ولادة هذه البقرة الحمراء، المعجزة التي تصور  اليهود أنها علامة من الله على بناء الهيكل وقرب مجيء مسيحهم المنتظر!! وكتبت جريدة  الصنداى تيلجراف اللندنية (LONDON SUNDAY TELEGRAPH) الصادرة في 16/3/1997م تقول " ينادى رجال الدين  اليهود بأن ولادة عجلة حمراء في إسرائيل هى علامة على أن العمل سيبدأ حالاً في بناء  الهيكل الثالث في أورشليم. *
* وقد أكد فريق من الخبراء الرابيين الأسبوع الماضي أن الحيوان الذي ولد  منذ ستة شهور مضت في مزرعة حيوانات (Kibbutz) دينية بالقرب من حيفا، الميناء الإسرائيلي  الشمالي، يقابل النص الكتابي الصحيح للبقرة المقدسة الحقيقية، والتي بحسب سفر العدد  (2: 19-7) كانت أساسية في شريعة التطهير اليهودية القديمة... وستذبح العجلة وتحرق  ويتحول رمادها إلى معجون سائل يستخدم في احتفال يعتقد رجال الدين اليهود انهم يجب  أن يجتازوه قبل أن يتمكنوا من دخول مشهد العهد القديم في أورشليم ليبدءوا في بناء  مقدس جديد. وبحسب تعاليم الرابيين لم يولد قط منذ هيكل هيرودس الذي دمره الإمبراطور  الروماني تيطس سنة 70م عجلة حمراء بلا عيب داخل الأرض الكتابية لإسرائيل. وينادى  المتحمسون لإعادة بناء الهيكل الثالث بالقوة بأن ولادة العجلة الحمراء من أم بيضاء  وسوداء وعجل ملون قاتم هى " معجزة " تعد الطريق لدخول المسيا اليهودي  أورشليم. ويجب على المؤمنين الانتظار حتى تبلغ العجلة ثلاث سنوات قبل أن تستخدم في  شريعة التطهير... وعلى أية حال فظهور أخبار العجلة الحمراء لن تكون مقبولة من  المسلمين لأن موقع الهيكل اليهودي القديم في المدينة المقدسة يوجد تحت واحد من أقدس  مقدسات المسلمين، قبة الصخرة، ويريد المتطرفون اليهود أن يدمروا القبة والمسجد  الأقصى المجاور ليمهدوا لبناء الهيكل الجديد.*
* وكانت مجموعة من السياح اليهود قد وُضعت في السجن في إسرائيل سنة 1985م  لأنها خططت لتدمير قبة الصخرة بمتفجرات عالية التفجير. ويقول المتطرفون اليهود أن  مهمتهم المقدسة هي بناء هيكل جديد. ويقول يهودا إيتزيون زعيم مؤامرة الثمانينات لتدمير القبة، الذي حضر الأسبوع الماضي لمعاينة  العجلة الحمراء في كفار حاسيديم " نحن ننتظر منذ...2 (ألفى) سنة علامة من الله،  وقد برهن لنا الله ذلك الآن بالعجلة الحمراء " وأضاف " وقد أقلقنا وجود زوج  من الشعر الأبيض القليل ولكن الرابيين مقتنعين أنها العجلة الحمراء المشار  إليها في التوراة ". *
* وزعمت مجموعة من الرابيين الذين فحصوها أنها العجلة الطقسية التي  انتظروها طويلاً، ويجتمع فيها حتى الآن كل المعايير التي وصفها القدماء، وإذا عاشت  تلك العجلة بلا عيب لمدة 18 شهر أخرى يمكن أن تكون نظرياً موضع الاستخدام. وقال  الربى عدو ويبر في مقابلة مع التلفزيون الإسرائيلي مؤخراً " مكتوب أنها العجلة  العاشرة التي سيكشف عنها المسيا، وهنا لدينا العجلة العاشرة. هذه علامة واضحة على  أن المسيا قريب ". *
* وقد اعتبر بعض الوعاظ في الخارج وفى مصر أن هذه العجلة الحمراء علامة  من علامات المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح، على أساس أن اليهود يرون في هذه العجلة  علامة من الله على بناء الهيكل الثالث وان الذي سيكشف عنها هو المسيا المنتظر  وبالتالي فهي علامة على مجيئه وظهوره في وسطهم، وهذا المسيا الآتي بالطبع سيكون  مسيا كذاب وسيقف في الهيكل ويزعم انه إله، وبما أن البقرة قد ظهرت فمن ثم يكون ضد  المسيح موجوداً وعلى وشك الظهور من وجهة نظرهم. *
* وقد هلل هؤلاء وملئوا الدنيا ضجيجا وانتشرت شرائط الكاسيت التي جذبت  الملايين لسماعها وكتب أحدهم يقول أنها " العلامة التاسعة والستون " على قرب  المجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم!! " اكتشاف البقرة الحمراء أعظم حدث مرتبط بناء  الهيكل: في عظة (للقمص زكريا بطرس) في لندن بتاريخ 30 مارس 1997 بعنوان "  الافتقاد الإلهي في الزمن الأخير " يتحدث فيها عن (البقرة الحمراء) التي تم  اكتشافها في إسرائيل. فذكر أن السنيين التي تبدأ برقم سبعة لها أهمية خاصة مع شعب  اليهود: *
*E في سنة 1897 منذ مائة عام بدأ النداء والدعوة  لإنشاء وطن قومي لليهود وذلك في المؤتمر الصهيوني الأول في مدينة (بازل) بسويسرا  بزعامة (هرتزل) وذلك بعد طول تشتت منذ عام 70 م. *
*E في سنة 1917 حصل اليهود علي وعد بلفور وهو أحد  العاملين في وزارة الخارجية البريطانية. وهو وعد من إنجلترا بمساندة اليهود ليكون  لهم وطن قومي في فلسطين وكانت فلسطين وقتها تحت الانتداب البريطاني.*
*E وفي سنة 1947 استطاع اليهود أن يكونوا دولة  إسرائيل ثم كانت حرب فلسطين سنة 1948، وفي تلك الحرب هزم كل العرب وتم إعلان دولة  إسرائيل رسميا.*
*E وفي سنة 1967 استطاعت إسرائيل أن تحتل القدس  العربية حيث موضع الهيكل اليهودي القديم. وبذلك تحقق حلمها الطويل. *
*E وفي سنة 1997 أعلنت وكالات الأنباء والجرائد  وخاصة جريدة (صانداي تلجراف) البريطانية في مقال لها عن خبر هام في يوم الأحد 16/ 3  / 1997، وفي اليوم التالي الاثنين 17/ 3 / 1997 جاء نفس المقال مترجما في جريدة  (الشرق الأوسط) السعودية التي تصدر في لندن. العنوان يقول: " اليهود يعتبرون ولادة  البقرة الحمراء الآن هو علامة إلهية علي تدشين الهيكل الثالث " حيث إن اليهود  اكتشفوا وجود بقرة حمراء في أحد الكيبوتز الإسرائيلية وهي علامة إلهية بأن العمل  يمكن أن يبدأ قريبا لبناء الهيكل اليهودي الثالث في مدينة القدس.*
* وفي عظة للقس إميل بطرس بعنوان (البقرة الحمراء) بتاريخ 25/ 5 / 1997  قدم شرحا مفصلا عن البقرة الحمراء فذكر: " إن الخبراء في التاريخ يؤكدون بأن البقرة  الحمراء لم تظهر في تاريخ العالم كله منذ بناء خيمة الاجتماع وحتى ألان - أي لمدة  أربع آلاف سنة – لم تظهر إلا 8 بقرات حمراء فقط.*
*ومنذ ألفى سنة تقريبا لم تظهر لا في إسرائيل ولا فلسطين ولا المنطقة  العربية كلها إلا بقرة حمراء واحدة اكتشفها الكيبوتز الإسرائيلي في حيفا في أكتوبر  سنة 1996 واعتبروها معجزة. وعمرها ألان ستة شهور وستذبح عندما تبلغ سن الثالثة أي  بعد سنتين ونصف من الآن أي سنة 2000 ويأخذون رمادها لغرض بناء وتدشين الهيكل  اليهودي الثالث وقبل أن تدخل الكهنة للقيام بالخدمة الكهنوتية بالهيكل ينبغي أن  يتطهروا بماء النجاسة من رماد البقرة الحمراء. *
* قال (فيندل جونز) وهو أحد المهتمين بدراسة البقرة الحمراء " ينبغي علي  إسرائيل أن تجد رماد البقرة الحمراء قبل إجراء الخدمة الكهنوتية. وأن من يجد هذه  البقرة الحمراء سيسود العالم كله ".*
* وعن مدلول وأهمية اكتشاف البقرة الحمراء في هذه الأيام الأخيرة. قال  (جيري كوليت) وهو باحث أمريكي مهتم بالدراسة عن البقرة الحمراء: " إن اكتشاف البقرة  الحمراء (وكان هذا الكلام قبل أن يكتشفوها) يعتبر أقوي إشارة لليهود علي أن المسيا  قادم إليهم " وهذا هو الأمر الذي جعل اليهود الآن يربطون اكتشاف البقرة الحمراء  بمجيء المسيا وبناء الهيكل. وقال أيضا: " لان البقرة الحمراء تشير إلي تطهير المسيح  لشعبه في البرية، وإذا ظهرت البقرة الحمراء فسوف تحدث نهضة عالمية عظيمة وسط شعب  الرب. لأنه إن كان اليهود ينتظرون مسيا لكن المؤمنين – المسيحيين ينتظرون مسيحهم ". (العد التنازلي ص  93). *
* وقد نسى هؤلاء أن جميع الذبائح التشريعية في العهد القديم كانت ترمز  فقط لذبيحة السيد المسيح وقد انتهت بمجيئه الأول وتقديم ذاته كفارة عن خطايا العالم  " لأنهُ أن كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش على المنجسين يقدس إلى طهارة  الجسد فكم بالحرى يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم  من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي. ولأجل هذا هو وسيط عهد جديد لكي يكون المدعوون إذا صار موت لفداء التعديات التي في العهد  الأول ينالون وعد الميراث الأبدي " (عب 14: 9-15). كما أن السيد المسيح قال لليهود عن الهيكل  "هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً " (مت38: 23) وقال لتلاميذه عن أبنية الهيكل "  انهُ لا يترك هنا حجر على حجر لا يُنقض " (مت2: 24). ولم يعد أبداً ولم يعلن عن  إعادة بنائه. كما ذكرنا في (في كتاب ظهورات العذراء حول العالم ودلالتها) بالحرف  الواحد: *
* وهناك نقطة هامة يجب أن توضع في الاعتبار بخصوص هذه العجلة وهى أنها  ليست حمراء بشكل مطلق!! إذ أن في زيلها بعض الشعر الأبيض ولون أهداب جفونها أقرب  إلى الأسود!! كما اعترف بذلك الرابيون 000 فماذا يقول الذين يهللون الآن إذا حدث  شيء من ذلك؟! 000 قال شاي رايتر، فنان تصويري من تل أبيب، كل الضجيج حول البقرة  مجرد عبس وجنون!! ولم تكن البقرة الحمراء أبداً علامة من علامات المجيء الثاني  للمسيح وإنما اليهود هم الذين اعتبروا ظهورها علامة على بناء الهيكل الثالث ومجيء  مسيحهم المزعوم والمنتظر، وبالتالي هدم المسجد الأقصى. قالت جريدة هاتسوفيه الناطقة  بلسان حاخامات اليهود العليا بالقدس، أورشليم، منذ أيام قليلة (أغسطس 97) أن ظهور  منارة الأقداس العملاقة وخيمة الاجتماع في داخل ساحة المسجد الأقصى وظهور البقرة  الحمراء في حيفا ليست إلا استعدادات فعلية لهدم المسجد الأقصى وبناء الهيكل الثالث  على أنقاضه. وقال الربى مناحيم ماكوفر نائب مدير معهد الهيكل في أورشليم القديمة "  البقرة الحمراء بالنسبة لنا هي حجر زاوية. أثناء الشتات كل شئ كان مفقوداً ولا أحد  يعرف شيئا عن التاج الذي كان يرتديه رئيس الكهنة على سبيل المثال، ونرى الآن كل  ما ضاع يعود بالتدريج "، " فقد اعتدنا أن نقول ليس لدينا هذا ولا ذاك، ولم يعد ذلك  عذرا. ولا يزال لدينا مشاكل سياسية مع العرب ولكن هناك من يقودنا من فوق إلى هذه  الأدوات، ولم نسأل عن البقرة الحمراء، وقد جاءت فجأة "!!‍‍ ولكن أمالهم قد خابت فقد نشرت وكالة أنباء الاسوشيتدبرس يوم 16/1/1998م على لسان أحد الربيين في  كفار حسيديم ويدعى شور Shor أن العجلة التي أثاروا حولها ضجة كبرى لا تحمل  مواصفات العجلة الحمراء الطقسية كما تنص عليها التوراة، وهى الآن حامل من عجل أحمر  على أمل أن تلد هي العجلة الحمراء المنتظرة. وهكذا فشلت توقعات حاخامات اليهود ومن  شايعهم وهللوا لولادة تلك العجلة وخمد ضجيجهم وعادوا من جديد يقولون " ليس لكم أن  تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه " (أع7: 1)!!*
*
* *(*) أهم المراجع التى استخدمت  في هذا الفصل :*
*(1)            Israel in Prophecy *
*(2)            The Restoration of Israe *
*(3)            The Next Israely War *
*(4)            Nations In Prophecy , Israel *
*(5)            Todays Israel In Prophecy *
*(6)            Israel Earth,sLightning Rod  *
*(7)            The Future for Israel , Th Fig tree *
*(8)            Gods Promises to Abraham Concerning  Israel*
*(9)            Prophecy of Israel,1948 Rebirth *
*(10)         Oil In Israel *
*(11)         Recent Developments in the News regarding  Israel August 4 , 1997&1998 *
*(12)         Israel In The News 1996 *
*(13)         The treasures of tht Tempel  *
*(14)   The  Two Orders to Rebuild Jerusalem will result in the two Coming of  Jesus *
*(15)         History of Jerosalem *
*(16)         A Calender of Jews Persecution  *
*(17)         The Temple , Key ******ures *
*(18)         The Temple , By Ron Graff *
*(19)         The Hebrew Sanctuary The Illustrated Plan Of  salvation *
*(20)         Pros and cons for Building The Temple  *
*(21)   Penetrating Insghts into the Temple Mount *
*(22)         The temple Mount – solomon,s Stables *
*(23)         The temple Mount In Jerosalem  *
*(24)         Temple of The Lost Ark *
*(25)   The  Temple Mount and Fort Antonia *
*(26)         The Hidden Secrets of the Tmple  Mount        *
*(27)         A Temple Will Be Built in Jerosalem Before Messiah Returns *
*(28)         Help Build The Holy Temple *
*(29)         Highlights in the History of Jerosalem and  the temple Mount *
*(30)         Tunnel Visin By Abraham Rabinovich  *
*(31)         The Arabs Continue to Build a Mosque in the  Hulda Tunnel *
*(32)         A Peaceful Solution To Build The  Next Temple In Yerusalem *
*(33)   The Temple ******** , The Red Heifer Sacriifice , And The End Of An Age*
*(34)         Red Heifer Key ******ures *
*(35)         Red Cow Seen In Israel as Sign of Messiah ,s  return *
*(36)         The Red Heifer And The Third Temple *
*(37)         Antichrist and the Red Heifer  *
*(38)         The Red heifer , TheBible, The Details , The  Rancher , Israele Today& The Story *
*(39)         The Ashes Of The Red  Heifer (40)  قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث " المسيحية وإسرائيل "*
* (41)  الأنبا غريغوريوس " القدس المسيحية منذ القديم وإلى اليوم " (42) القس برادلى واتكز  " هل دولة إسرائيل الحديثة تحقيق لنبوة كتابية " (44) القس إكرام لمعى " هل من  علاقة بين عودة اليهود و مجىء المسيح الثانى ؟ ".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثامن*

*الملك الألفي للمسيح*


*1 - الملك الألفي تاريخيا*
*يؤمن المفسرون من أصحاب المدرسة التدبيرية، كما بينا سابقا، بأن المسيح  سيملك على الأرض بعد مجيئه الثاني والاختطاف والضيقة العظيمة لمدة ألف سنة حرفية  على الأرض يعم فيها السلام والرخاء ولا يكون فيها أي نوع من الحروب، وتكون هذه  الفترة هي العصر الذهبي الذي يدوم فيه السلام على الأرض فيسكن فيها الذئب مع الخروف  ويعيش فيها الإنسان والحيوان بدون أن يخاف أحدهما من الأخر، بل يلعب الطفل مع شبل  الأسد " فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف ويربض النمر مع الجدي والعجل والشبل والمسمن معا  وصبي صغير يسوقها والبقرة والدبة ترعيان تربض أولادهما معا والأسد كالبقر يأكل  تبنا، ويلعب الرضيع على سرب الصل ويمد الفطيم يده على جحر الافعوان " (اش6:  11،7،8)، وتنتج الأثمار والفواكه بمثل أحجامها الحالية عشرات المرات..الخ. كما تؤمن  بعض الفرق الضالة والمرتدة والخارجة عن المسيحية مثل شهود يهوه والسبتيين والمورمن  وغيرهم بهذا الملك الألفي الحرفي ولكن بمفهومهم الخاص بكل منهم.*

*(1) الأصل اليهودي لفكرة الملك الألفي الحرفي والزمني *
*فهم اليهود معظم النبوات الخاصة بتجسد المسيح، النسل الآتي، نسل المرأة  (تك 15: 3) ونسل إبراهيم (18: 22؛4: 26) ونسل داود (2صم12: 7: رو3: 1) الذي هو  المسيح، " وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله لا يقول وفي الانسال كأنه عن  كثيرين بل كأنه عن واحد وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح " (غل 3: 16)، ومجيئه  بالجسد، وكونه سيكون ملكا " ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك  ملك وينجح ويجري حقا وعدلا في الأرض " (إر23: 5)، فهما حرفيا! وتوقعوا أنه  سيأتي ليحكم الأرض من خلالهم ويجعل أورشليم عاصمة للعالم " أمامه تجثو أهل البرية  وأعداؤه يلحسون التراب " (مز2: 9)، " ويكون الملوك حاضنيك وسيداتهم مرضعاتك بالوجوه  إلى الأرض يسجدون لك ويلحسون غبار رجليك فتعلمين أنى أنا الرب الذي لا يخزي منتظروه  " (إش49: 23).*
* وكان الدافع الأول لهذا الفكر الغريب هو حالة العبودية التي عاش تحتها  هذا الشعب اليهودي مشتتا وطريدا على وجه الأرض ابتدأ من العبودية في مصر، ثم السبي  الآشوري والبابلي والفارسي، ثم تحت وقوعهم تحت الحكم اليوناني والسوري والروماني.  وقد تطور هذا الفكر بدرجة كبيرة في فترة ما بين العهدين ؛ ومن ثم امتلأت الكتب الأبوكريفية والمنحولة من أمثال رؤيا عزدراس وسفر  اخنوخ وكتاب اليوبيلات ورؤيا باروخ وغيرها، وذلك إلى جانب أقوال الربيين التى وردت  في أجزاء كثيرة من التلمود، بالأفكار التي تتحدث عن ظهور الملك المسيا الذي سيملك  على العالم مدة ألف سنة. ومن ثم أخذوا يفسرون نبوات العهد القديم عن مجيء المسيح،  مسيحهم المنتظر، تفسيرا ماديا خياليا لا يتناسب مع فكر المسيح الذي قال " مملكتي  ليست من هذا العالم "، وإنما بما يتناسب مع فكرهم المادي، فقد أدى فشلهم الديني  وفهمهم القاصر لحقيقة ملكوت الله إلى طلب ملكوت مادي أرضى، دنيوي. *
*E ويتحدث كتاب رؤيا اسدراس (عزدراس 26: 7 - 28) عن  الملكوت، الذي يرى أنه سيمتد 400 سنة في العالم كالآتي: " سيأتي الوقت عندما تُرى  العلامات التى أنبأت بها، وستظهر المدينة المخفية الآن (أورشليم السمائية)،  والمختومة ستكون مرئية، وسيرى كل الذين خلصوا من الشرور (أي الذين تم جمعهم من  الشتات) أعمالي العجيبة التى سبق أن أنبأت بها، وسيظهر ابني المسيا مع رفقائه،  ويجلب 400 سنة من السلام لكل الأحياء 000 ".*
*E ويقول كتاب رؤيا باروخ المترجم عن السريانية  والذي يرجع لما بين سنة 100إلى سنة 50 ق. م " بعد العلامات التي ظهرت والتي أخبرتك  بها عندما تثور الأمم وتتآمر الشعوب ويأتي زمن المسيا، يدعو كل قبائل الأرض  ويعفو عن بعضهم ويقدم البعض للذبح. فكل أمة لم تعرف إسرائيل ولم تطأ قدامها نسل  يعقوب يعفي عنها، ولابد،لكي تكون هناك فرصة للبعض من كل أمة أن يدينوا لإسرائيل.  أما أولئك الذين سادوا علي إسرائيل وعرفوه، سيدينون جميعهم للسيف. ويحدث انه،  إذ يخضع (المسيا) كل ما في العالم، ويجلس علي عرش ملكه في سلام إلى الأبد، يحدث أن  الفرح يبدو والراحة تظهر. وينزل الشفاء كالندى، وتختفي الأمراض، ولا يكون هناك قلق  ولا تعب ولا مراثي من إنسان، وتنتشر السعادة في كل الأرض. ولن يموت إنسان قبل  وقته... وتأتى وحوش البرية من الأحراش وتخدم الناس. ويلعب الرضيع علي سرب الصل ويمد  الفطيم يده علي جحر الافعوان فتخرج الأفاعي من جحورها وتقدم له كل ولاء وخضوع تام.  وتزول أتعاب الحبل عن النساء وتنقطع آلام الولادة عندهن وتتبارك ثمرة البطن. ويكون  في تلك الأيام، أن الحاصدين لا يعيون وان البناءين لا يكلون ولا يشقون. إذ أن  الأعمال، من ذاتها، تتم بسرعة ونجاح. والقائمون بها يعملون في قسط وافر من الهدوء  والارتياح. ويتمتع الناس بأعمار مديدة، وحياة سديدة، خالية من كل مرض وشقاء ومن كل  تعب وعناء ومن شر الحروب والأوبئة. *
* وما أبهى تلك الوليمة الفاخرة التي يتصورونها عندما يكمل كل شئ في تلك  الفصول، حيث يبدأ إستعلان المسيا. ويخرج يهيموث من مكانه ويصعد لوياثان من  البحر. هذان الوحشان الهائلان اللذان خلقا في اليوم الخامس وأبقيا إلى  تلك الساعة. ليكونا طعاما لكل من بقي في ذلك الزمان. والأرض أيضا تخرج ثمرها  آلافا مضاعفة وسيكون علي كل كرمة ألف غصن. وفي كل غصن ألف عنقود. وفي كل عنقود ألف  عنبة. وكل عنبة تنتج ألف كر من الخمر فيفرح الجياع بل يرون عجائب كل يوم. فإن  الرياح ستخرج من قبل الله في كل صباح محملة بالأثمار ذات الروائح العطرية الذكية.  وفي آخر النهار تمتلئ السحب بقطرات الندي البلورية الصحية. وفي ذات الوقت يحدث أن  خزائن المن تنزل من السماء فيأكل منها في تلك السنين أولئك الذين انتهي إليهم ملء  الزمان. وإذ تصير هذه كلها ويكمل زمن مجيء المسيا، يحدث انه يعود في مجد "(1)*
*E كما جاء في كتاب أخنوخ الأول الذي كتب فيما بين  سنة 150 وسنة 100 ق. م ؛ " ويزرعون بفرح إلى الأبد وحينئذ ينجو الأبرار ويعيشون  حتى يلدوا آلافا من الأولاد ويكملون كل أيام شبابهم وسبوتهم في سلام. حينئذ تفلح  الأرض بالبر. وتغرس كلها بالأشجار وتمتلئ بالبركة. وتغرس بها كل شجرة شهية. ويغرسون  فيها كروما. و الكرمة التي يغرسونها فيها تنتج عصيرا فائضا. وكل مكيال من البذور  التي تزرع فيها يحمل ألفا. وكل مكيال من الزيتون ينتج عشر معاصر من الزيت. وتطهر  الأرض من كل خطأ ومن كل أثم ومن كل دنس ومن كل ما جاء ليغير طهارة الأرض، أزلهم من  الأرض. وكل أبناء البشر سيكونون أبرار، وكل الأمم تخدمني وتباركني، والكل يعبدني..  "(2). *

*(2) انتقال هذا الفكر إلى بعض الأباء في الكنيسة الأولى *
*وعلى الرغم من أن هذا الفكر اليهودي عن الملك الألفي السعيد لم يعلم به  السيد المسيح ولم يشر إليه أحد من الرسل، ولأن غالبية المسيحيون الأول كانت من اصل  يهودي، ونظرا للاضطهاد الشديد الذي واجهه المسيحيون من أباطرة الرومان في القرون  الثلاثة الأولى، فقد تأثر بعض الأباء في القرون الثلاثة الأولى، من أمثال بابياس  واريناؤس ويوستينوس الشهيد وترتليان وهيبوليتوس وميثوديوس وكودميانوس ولاكتانيوس  بهذا الفكر وفسروا الآيات التالية من سفر الرؤيا تفسيرا حرفيا: *
* " فقبض على التنين الحية القديمة الذي هو إبليس والشيطان وقيده ألف سنة  0 00 لكي لا يضل الأمم في ما بعد حتى تتم الألف السنة 000 ورأيت نفوس الذين قتلوا  من اجل شهادة يسوع ومن اجل كلمة الله والذين لم يسجدوا للوحش ولا لصورته ولم يقبلوا  السمة على جباههم وعلى أيديهم فعاشوا وملكوا مع المسيح ألف سنة، وأما بقية الأموات  فلم تعش حتى تتم الألف السنة 000 مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الأولى هؤلاء  ليس للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم بل سيكونون كهنة لله و المسيح و سيملكون معه ألف سنة.  ثم متى تمت الألف السنة يحل الشيطان من سجنه (رؤ 20: 2-7). *
*E يقول بابياس (60 - 130م) أسقف هيرابوليس أنه سيكون هناك ألف سنة بعد  القيامة من الأموات يملك فيها السيد المسيح على الأرض مع قديسيه لمدة 1000  سنة. وقد ركز فيها على الملاذ الحسية والجسدية فقال " ستأتي أيام تنمو فيها الكروم،  وعلى كل كرمة عشرة آلاف غصن، وعلى كل غصن عشرة آلاف غصن صغير، وفى كل غصن صغير  حقيقي عشرة آلاف نصل، وكل قمحة ستنتج عشرة آلاف سنبلة وكل سنبلة ستنتج عشرة آلاف  حبة قمح وكل حبة ستنتج عشرة آلاف رطل من الدقيق الفاخر ".*
*E وكتب يوستينوس الشهيد يقول " نحن واثقون أنا  والآخرون الذين لنا فكر سليم في كل الأمور كمسيحيين - من أنه سيكون هناك قيامة من الأموات وألف سنة في  أورشليم التي ستبنى آنذاك وتزين وتتسع ". ولكنه عاد وقال أيضا " أن كثيرا من  المسيحيين المعتبرين لا يأخذون بهذا التعليم ولا يقرونه". *
*E وقال ترتليان (150 - 225م) " نعترف بأن لنا وعدا بمملكة على الأرض،  في حين أنها قبل السماء، وإنما في حالة أخرى من الوجود، بقدر ما ستكون بعد القيامة  لمدة ألف عام في مدينة أورشليم التي يبنيها الله " وليس الذي يبنيها اليهود كما  يقول التدبيريون. ويقول أنه بعد هذه الألف سنة سيحدث فناء للعالم وتحترق كل الأشياء  عند الدينونة. *
*E كما ربط اريناؤس أسقف ليون (130 -202م)، وتبعه فيما بعد كل من كوموديانوس (حوالي  250م) وفيكتورينوس الذي كتب أقدم تفسير لسفر الرؤيا (حوالي 280م) وكذلك أيضا معاصره  لاكتانيوس، بين الملك الألفي للسيد المسيح وبين الرأي القائل بأن عمر العالم سبعة  آلاف سنة فقط على أساس أن الله خلق الأرض في ستة أيام واستراح في اليوم السابع،  واليوم عند الله يساوى ألف سنة، لذا فالمسيح سيأتي بعد خليقة آدم بستة آلاف سنة  ويكون اليوم السابع أو الألف السابع هو يوم الراحة أو الملك الألفي السعيد.  *
*E وفى القرن الثالث عشر قال بهذا الرأي أيضا ابن  كاتب قيصر في تفسيره لسفر الرؤيا متأثرا بما قاله هؤلاء الآباء ولكنه سقط في خطأ  كبير وهو تحديده للزمن الذي سيأتي فيه الدجال السابق لمجيء المسيح وقال أنه سيأتي  في ختام الألف السابعة لخليقة العالم، ويرى أن العالم قد خلق قبل أيامه ب 6772 أي  سنة 6772 للعالم، وكتب هو تفسيره سنة 1271 للتجسد وبالتالي تمت مدة السبعة آلاف سنة  التي أفترضها سنة 1499م، وفشلت توقعاته والزمن الذي حدده لمجيء الدجال ونهاية  العالم.*
* ولكن الأمر الذي يجب أن يلاحظ هو أن فكرة الملك الألفي الحرفي عند  هؤلاء الآباء تختلف كثيرا، بل وجوهريا، عن الفكر التدبيرى، حيث لم يتكلم هؤلاء  الآباء سوى عن ملك المسيح مع القديسين لمدة ألف سنة بعد القيامة من الأموات ولم  يعطوا تفصيلا أكثر من ذلك. *
*E ويرى المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري المعاصر  لمجمع نيقية أن هذه الأفكار انتقلت إلى الأباء عن طريق بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس الذي  يصفه بأنه " محدود الإدراك " فيقول " ويدون نفس الكاتب (أي بابياس) روايات أخرى  يقول أنها وصلته من التقليد غير المكتوب وأمثالا وتعاليم غريبة للمخلص، وأمور أخرى  خرافية. ومن ضمن هذه الأقوال انه ستكون فترة ألف سنة بعد قيامة الأموات، وأن ملكوت  المسيح سوف يؤسس على نفس هذه الأرض بكيفية مادية. وأظن أنه وصل إلى هذه الآراء بسبب  إساءة فهمه للكتابات الرسولية، غير مدرك أن أقوالهم كانت مجازية. إذ يبدو أنه كان  محدود الإدراك جداً كما يتبين من أبحاثه. وإليه يرجع السبب في أن الكثيرين من  آباء الكنيسة من بعده اعتنقوا نفس الآراء مستندين في ذلك على أقدمية الزمن الذي عاش  فيه، كإريناؤس مثلا وغيره ممن نادوا بآراء مماثلة " (ك39: 3). *
* :وقد أختفي القول بالملك الألفي الحرفي بنهاية القرن الثالث بعد أن انتهت  فترة الاضطهاد وانتبهت إليه مدرسة الإسكندرية وتصدى له آباء مثل العلامة أوريجانوس  والبابا ديونسيوس الإسكندري في القرن الثالث الميلادي. ثم جاء القديس اوغسطينوس  (354 - 430م) ودافع عن الملك الألفي الروحي وملكوت  المسيح الذي بدأ على الصليب، وأن الكنيسة في الحاضر هي ملكوت المسيح علي الأرض، وان  المسيح يحكم الآن مع قديسيه وأننا نجوز الآن قيامتنا الأولى غير المنظورة وان الموت  الثاني، الجسدي، لن يكون له سلطان علينا لأننا غلبنا الموت الأول،  الخطية. واعتبر أن كل من ينادي بالملكوت الألفي - دون أن يدري - يلغي حقيقة هذا الملكوت الحاضر الذي أسسه  السيد المسيح علي الأرض. وقال في كتابه " مدينة الله "، " الألف هو مكعب  العشرة، إذ أن حاصل العشرة مضاعفاً عشر مرات هو مائة أي المربع على مستوى مسطح. إذا  أعطى المسطح ارتفاعا ليصبح مكعبا، فالمائة تتضاعف عشر مرات، فيكون الحاصل ألفا. زد  على ذلك، إذا كانت المائة تستعمل أحيانا كناية عن الكل كما عندما قال الرب على سبيل  الوعد لمن ترك كل شئ وتبعه أنه " سيأخذ مائة ضعف " (مت29: 19). وقال الرسول وكأنه  يفسر هذا: " لا شئ عندنا، ونحن نملك كل شئ " (2كو10: 6) 000 فكم بالأولى أن يستخدم  (الألف) كناية عن الكل، حيث أن (الألف) هو المكعب، بينما أن (المائة) مربع فقط؟  ولهذا السبب عينه لا تجد تفسيرا لكلمات المزمور " ذكر إلى الدهر عهده كلاما أوصى به  إلى (ألف) جيل " (مز8: 104) خيرا من فهمها على أنها إلى (كل) الأجيال " (مدينة الله  ج 20 ف7). *
* ثم عاد التفسير الحرفي مرة أخري للظهور بعد القرن السادس عشر مع حركة  لوثر وظهور البروتستانتية، وانتشر بقوة في القرنين 17و 18 في ألمانيا، وأنتشر  *
*في القرن التاسع عشر بغزارة على يد الأخوة البليموث، وخاصة جون داربى  الذي يعاملون أفكاره بكل تبجيل ووقار! ومن أوربا أنتقل إلى أمريكا وتمسك به قادة  الادفنتيست وجعلوه عقيدتهم الأولى والعظمي، ومن الادفنتست أنتقل إلى شهود يهوه وكل  الفرق التي خرجت عنهم، مثل تلاميذ الفجر الألفي، وجماعة المورمونس وغيرهم. وانتشر  هذا التفسير في العالم هذه الأيام بغزارة شديدة نتيجة لظهور دولة إسرائيل، التي  أعلنت هذه التفاسير أنها لابد وأن تكون موجودة في الملك الألفي ليقود المسيح العالم  من خلالها، وإعلانها كدولة واعتراف العالم بها وخوضها لعدة حروب مع العرب. وأخذوا  يعلقون هذه الأحداث، وخاصة حرب يونيو 1967م، بفكر يهودي غربي واعتبروا أن انتصار  اليهود فيها هو بداية لهذا الملك الألفي. *

*(2) الملك الألفي الحرفي لا يتفق مع التعليم الكتابي *
*والسؤال الجوهري الذي لا بد أن نسأله هو هل يتفق فكر الملك الألفي  الحرفي هذا مع بقية تعليم الكتاب المقدس عن المجيء الثاني ونهاية العالم؟ والإجابة  بالقطع لا: *
*1 - لم يذكر السيد المسيح ولا تلاميذه  ورسله في كل أحاديثهم عن المجيء الثاني أي شئ عن الملك الألفي نهائياً سواء  تصريحا أو تلميحا، لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، بل ولا يوجد آية أخرى أو نص آخر في كل أسفار  الكتاب المقدس بعهديه تشير أو تلمح إلى ذلك. فقد كان الحديث دائما عن المجيء الثاني  ثم الدينونة والمجازاة والمصير الأخروي في الحياة الأبدية أو الظلمة الخارجية:  *
*E قال السيد المسيح " ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة  القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده، ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم من  بعض كما يميز الراعي الخراف من الجداء، فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن اليسار.  ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي أبى رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ  تأسيس العالم 000 ثم يقول أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار  الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته 000 فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب ابدي والأبرار إلى حياة  أبدية " (مت 31: 25-46 ؛ أنظر الفصل الأول).*
*2- لم ترد هذه العقيدة مطلقاً في جميع قوانين إيمان  الكنيسة المسيحية في كل المسكونة، بل أن قوانين الإيمان التى صدرت عن جميع الكنائس الشرقية والغربية صرحت  بمعارضتها ورفضها، كما لم ترد في أي من كتب الصلوات والقداسات: *
*E فنقول في قانون الإيمان الذي تردده جميع الطوائف  الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والبروتستانتية " وأيضا يأتي في مجده ليدين الأحياء  والأموات 000 وننتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتي آمين ". *
*E ونصلى في القداس الكيرلسى للقديس كيرلس عامود الدين " وننتظر مجيئه  الثاني الآتي من السماوات، المخوف والمملوء مجداً في انقضاء هذا الدهر، هذا الذي  يأتي فيه ليدين المسكونة بالعدل، ويعطى كل واحد على حسب أعماله، إن كان خيراً أو  كان شراً ". كما نصلى في القداس الذي للقديس أغريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس " أظهرت  لي إعلان مجيئك، هذا الذي تأتى فيه لتدين الحياء والأموات، وتعطى كل واحد على حسب  أعماله ".*
*3 - هناك اختلاف شديد بين الذين آمنوا بهذه العقيدة  في القرون الثلاثة الأولى وبين الذين آمنوا بها بدأ من القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر وحتى  الآن، بل وهناك فروق كبيرة بين أصحاب الفكر التدبيرى، بعضهم البعض، وبينهم وبين  الفرق المنحرفة من أمثال شهود يهوه والسبتيين والمورمونس الخ.*
*4 - كما تتعارض هذه العقيدة مع كون المسيح ملك الملوك  ورب الأرباب وكونه الجالس على العرش والذي يدير كنيسته بوجوده معها وحضوره الدائم بلاهوته وبروحه القدوس،  كما تتعارض مع قوله " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم " 00الخ.*
*5 - لم ترد عبارة " ملك ألف سنة " إلا في فقرة  واحدة في سفر الرؤيا (رؤ1: 20-10)، وسفر الرؤيا بطبيعته سفر رؤى يستخدم التعبيرات الرمزية  والمجازية، بل هو أكثر أسفار الكتاب المقدس في رمزيته وأسلوبه المجازى، حيث يعتمد  على الرمز والمجاز، ويُفسر معظم ما جاء به بصورة رمزية، وهذه الفقرة، الخاصة بالملك  الألفي، بالذات من أكثر الفقرات التى أختلف حولها المفسرون عبر تاريخ الكنيسة! فكيف  تُبنى عقيدة على فقرة واحدة لا توجد أية آية أخرى تؤيدها، بل على العكس تماما، فكل  ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس عن المجيء الثاني يناقضها تماماً!!*

*2 - المسيح ملكا*
*تنبأ اشعياء النبي منذ القديم أن النسل الموعود والآتي، الذي سيأتي في  ملء الزمان، سيكون ملكا، ولكن ليس مجرد ملك بشرى عادى يحكم لمدة محدودة سواء كانت  عشرات السنين أو حتى ألف سنة وإنما ملك أبدى لا نهاية لملكه لأنه الإله القدير "  لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا  إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود  وعلى مملكته ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق والبر من الآن إلى الأبد " (اش 6: 9،7). كما  سبق أن تنبأ داود النبي والملك عن كونه، المسيح، رب الكل والجالس لا على عرش أرضى  محدود بل على عرش السماء، عن يمن الآب، على يمين عرش العظمة في السماء " قال  الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك " (مز1: 110). وأكد السيد  المسيح نفسه هذه الحقيقة في تكرار قوله " وأيضا أقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن  الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا على سحاب السماء " (مت 26: 64؛مر62:  13؛لو69: 22). وقال القديس بطرس بالروح " فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود  لذلك، وإذ ارتفع بيمين الله واخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا الذي  انتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه، لان داود لم يصعد إلي السماوات وهو نفسه يقول قال الرب  لربي اجلس عن يميني " (أع32: 2-34). وأكد هذه الحقيقة أيضا بقية رسل العهد الجديد  في الآيات التالية: *
*"ها أنا (استفانوس) انظر السماوات مفتوحة وابن الإنسان قائما عن يمين الله " (أع 7: 55،56)، " من هو الذي يدين؟ المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضا الذي هو أيضا عن يمين الله الذي أيضا يشفع فينا " (رو8: 34)، " فان كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح  فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله "(كو3: 1)، " جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي " (عب1: 3)، " جلس في يمين عرش العظمة في السماوات " (عب 8: 1)، " جلس إلى الأبد عن يمين الله " (عب10: 12). " فجلس في يمين عرش الله " (عب12: 2)، " الذي هو في يمين الله إذ قد مضى إلي السماء وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مخضعة له " (1بط 3:  22).*
* هو الآن جالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي يملك على كنيسته ويثبت عملها  *
*وذلك حسب وعده الذي وعد القائل " لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم " (مت 18: 20)، وقوله قبل صعوده " وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلي انقضاء الدهر آمين " (مت 28: 20). وحسب قوله أيضا " وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون  الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بالسنة جديدة يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم  ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبراون. ثم أن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله. وأما هم فخرجوا وكرزوا في كل مكان والرب يعمل معهم ويثبت الكلام  بالآيات التابعة أمين " (مر17: 16-20). *
* ولأن المسيح هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب وملك الملكوت لذا يدعى ملكوت  الله أو ملكوت السماوات بملكوت المسيح والله " فأنكم تعلمون هذا أن كل زان  أو نجس أو طماع الذي هو عابد للأوثان ليس له ميراث في ملكوت المسيح والله "  (أف 5: 5)، وملكوت ابن محبته " الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلى  ملكوت ابن محبته " (كو1: 13)، وملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح "  لأنه هكذا يقدم لكم بسعة دخول إلي ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح  الأبدي" (2بط1: 11)، وملكوت يسوع المسيح " أنا يوحنا  أخوكم وشريككم في الضيقة وفي ملكوت يسوع المسيح " (رؤ1: 9). وملكوت  المسيح، كما يقول الكتاب، ملكوت أبدى لا نهاية له ولا يمكن أن يكون محدود بمدة  محددة حتى ولو كانت ألف سنة " سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض "  (دا14: 7). *
* مما سبق يتأكد ويتبين لنا أن ملكوت المسيح هو ملكوت روحي أبدى ليس له  حدود معينة سواء في الزمان أو المكان، لذا فقد وصفه هو نفسه بقوله " ملكوت الله  داخلكم " (لو 17: 21)، كما قال القديس بولس " لان ليس ملكوت الله أكلا وشربا  بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس " (رو14: 17)، ونحن نعيش هذا الملكوت الآن  " شاكرين الآب الذي أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور الذي أنقذنا من سلطان  الظلمة ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته " (كو1: 12، 13). فقد بدأ فينا بالفداء  علي الصليب وسيستمر فينا بعد القيامة من الأموات والحياة إلى الأبد في السماء.  *
* كان المسيح ملكا سماويا وقد تجسد وظهر على الأرض ليكون ملكا سماويا  يجلس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي إلى الأبد، وليس لفترة محدودة. وكان هذا  واضحاً في كل آيات الكتاب المقدس، فعندما بشر الملاك العذراء القديسة مريم قال لها  " هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية " (لو31: 1-33). ولما ولد أعلن الفلك عن ميلاده للمجوس الذين جاءوا من  المشرق ليسجدوا له، ليس كملك عادى وإنما كملك تحدثت عنه الأفلاك، وبحثوا عنه "  قائلين أين هو المولود ملك اليهود فأننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق وأتينا لنسجد له " (مت 2: 2). وعندما تحدث مع تلميذه نثنائيل وكشف له بعض إسراره " أجاب  نثنائيل وقال له يا معلم أنت ابن الله أنت ملك إسرائيل " (يو49: 1). وعندما دخل أورشليم في الأسبوع الأخير دخل في موكب ملوكي  مشيرا إلى ما سبق أن تنبأ به عنه زكريا النبي وأستقبله الشعب باعتباره الملك الآتي  ابن داود المنتظر، يقول الكتاب " فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل ؛ قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعا راكبا على أتان وجحش ابن  أتان 000 والجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين أوصنا لابن  داود مبارك الآتي باسم الرب أوصنا في الأعالي " (مت1: 211-9).*
* ولما وقف أمام بيلاطس الوالي الروماني ليحاكم كشف بوضوح عن نوعية ملكه،  ملكوته، يقول الكتاب " فسأله الوالي قائلا اانت ملك اليهود فقال له يسوع أنت تقول " (مت27: 11)، ثم أضاف موضحاً أنه ليس ملكاً أرضياً جاء ليحكم على  الأرض، إنما هو ملك سمائي روحاني " أجاب يسوع مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم لو كانت مملكتي من هذا العالم لكان خدامي يجاهدون لكي لا اسلم إلي اليهود ولكن الآن ليست  مملكتي من هنا " (يو 18: 36). فهو لم يأت لمجرد أن يملك على العالم المادي، بل أنه هو  أصلا ملك سماوي له السلطان على كل ما في السماوات وما على الأرض وهو الذي يسجد له  كل من في السماوات ومن على الأرض، كل ما في الكون، ما يرى وما لا يرى لأنه  " رب الأرباب وملك الملوك " (رؤ19: 14). وكما يقول الكتاب أيضاً " رب الكل " (أع36: 10)، ومعبود العالمين " لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت  الأرض "(في2: 10).*

*3 - تقييد الشيطان ألف سنة *
*المسيح له السلطان الكامل على الكون كله: *
* ولأن المسيح هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فهو الذي له السلطان على كل ما  في السماوات وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى " فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات  وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين  الكل به وله قد خلق، الذي هو قبل كل شيء و فيه يقوم الكل "  (كو16: 1،17). فهو كما يقول الكتاب " فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة  وسيادة وكل اسم يسمى ليس في هذا الدهر فقط بل في المستقبل أيضا واخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه وإياه جعل رأسا فوق كل  شيء " (1ف20: 1-22). يقول الكتاب " فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا  دفع إلى كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض " (مت 28: 18)، " كل شيء قد دفع  إلى من أبى " (مت27: 11)، " الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده "  (يو35: 3). ولأنه صاحب السلطان على كل ما في الكون لذا أعطى تلاميذه  السلطان لشفاء المرضى وإقامة الموتى وإخراج الشياطين.. الخ " ثم دعا تلاميذه  الاثني عشر وأعطاهم سلطانا على أرواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف "  (مت10: 1)، " ودعا الاثني عشر وأبتدأ يرسلهم اثنين اثنين وأعطاهم  سلطانا على الأرواح النجسة " (مر6: 7)، وقال لهم " اشفوا مرضى طهروا  برصا أقيموا موتى اخرجوا شياطين مجانا أخذتم مجانا أعطوا " (مت8:  10).*
* وقد بدأ هذا الملكوت الروحي بتقييد الشيطان. والسؤال الآن  هو ؛ كيف قيد المسيح الشيطان بينما يحرض الإنسان دائماً على الخطية؟ يقول  الكتاب أنه قيد الشيطان بإخراجه من البشر " واخرج شياطين كثيرة ولم يدع الشياطين  يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه " (مر1: 34)، وأعطى تلاميذه ورسله والكنيسة السلطان  لإخراجه " اشفوا مرضى طهروا برصا أقيموا موتى اخرجوا شياطين مجانا أخذتم مجانا  أعطوا " (مت10: 8)، " فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا  باسمك. فقال لهم رأيت الشيطان ساقطا مثل البرق من السماء.ها أنا أعطيكم سلطانا  لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شيء " (لو22: 31،32). كما  قيده بعد أن سحقه على الصليب حسب وعد الله القائل للحية " وأضع عداوة بينك وبين  المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه " (تك15: 3)،  حيث يقول الكتاب " واله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت أرجلكم سريعا نعمة  ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم آمين " (رو16: 20)، " فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم  اشترك هو أيضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي  إبليس، ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت  العبودية " (عب14: 2،15). كما قيده أيضا بأن أعطى لنا السلطان عليه بالصليب  أيضا " ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذا أن الأرواح تخضع لكم بل افرحوا بالحري أن  أسماءكم كتبت في السماوات " (لو19: 10)، ونقلنا من سلطان الشيطان إلى  سلطانه*
*هو بعد أن هزمه " إذ محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضدا لنا  وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمرا إياه بالصليب " (كو2: 14)، " لتفتح عيونهم  كي يرجعوا من ظلمات إلي نور ومن سلطان الشيطان إلي الله حتى ينالوا  بالإيمان به غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين " (أع26: 18).*

*4 - القيامة الأولى والقيامة الثانية *
*يتحدث  الكتاب عن قيامتين ؛ الأولى ويسميها قيامة الحياة، والثانية ويسميها القيامة من  الأموات. وعلى عكس ما يقول أصحاب الفكر التدبيرى، يؤكد لنا الكتاب أن القيامة الأولى هي قيامة  روحية، قيامة من موت الخطية كما قيل عن الابن الضال " لان ابني هذا كان ميتا فعاش  وكان ضالا فوجد " (لو15: 24). وكما قال القديس بولس " وأقامنا معه أجلسنا معه في  السماويات " (أف 2: 4- 6)، " وانتم إذ كنتم أمواتا بالذنوب والخطايا  التي سلكتم فيها قبلا حسب دهر هذا العالم حسب رئيس سلطان الهواء الروح الذي يعمل  الآن في ابناء المعصية " (أف1: 2،2)، " استيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيضئ  لك المسيح " (أف 5: 11- 14). هذه القيامة الأولى، أي القيامة الروحية من موت  الخطية، يحياها المؤمن مع المسيح بحسب قوله " الحق الحق أقوال لكم إنه تأتي ساعة  وهي الان حين يسمع الأموات (بالروح) صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون " (يو  5: 25). يقول الكتاب ؛ " لان ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد اعتقني  من ناموس الخطية والموت " (رو8: 2)، " لان اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن  اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام " (رو8: 6)، " وان كان المسيح فيكم فالجسد ميت بسبب  الخطية وأما الروح فحياة بسبب البر " (رو8: 10). *
* الكتاب إذا يقصد بالقيامة الأولى القيامة الروحية، أما القيامة الثانية  فهي القيامة العامة التي سيقوم فيها جميع الأموات في اليوم الأخير فيقول " سيسمع  جميع من في القبور صوته فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلي قيامة الحياة والذين فعلوا  السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة " (يو5: 28، 29 ؛ أنظر الفصل الأول). *
* ويعنى قول الكتاب بأصحاب القيامة الأولى هؤلاء الذين ليس للموت الثاني  سلطان عليهم، ليس للموت الأبدي، الهلاك الأبدي سلطان، عليهم، بل وسيواجه هؤلاء  الأبرار هذا الموت الثاني بالقول " أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية "  (1كو15: 55). لأن شوكة الموت هي الخطية التي مُحيت في دم المسيح، وغلبة الهاوية  زالت بموته على الصليب. أما الأشرار، أو الأموات روحيا فهم الذين سيجتازون هذا  الموت الثاني " وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة  وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت  الثاني " (رؤ 21: 8). *

* وأخيراً فخير ما نختم به هذا الكتاب هو قول الرب يسوع المسيح في آخر  آيات السفر الأخير من كلمة الله " وها أنا آتى سريعا وأجرتي معي لأجازى كل واحد  كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والأخر، طوبى للذين يصنعون  وصاياه لكي يكون سلطانهم على شجرة الحياة ويدخلوا من الأبواب إلي المدينة، لان  خارجا الكلاب والسحرة والزناة والقتلة وعبدة الأوثان وكل من يحب ويصنع كذبا. أنا  يسوع أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور عن الكنائس أنا اصل وذرية داود كوكب الصبح  المنير. والروح والعروس يقولان تعال ومن يسمع فليقل تعال ومن يعطش فليأت ومن يرد  فليأخذ ماء حياة مجانا 000 يقول الشاهد بهذا نعم أنا آتى سريعا آمين تعال أيها الرب  يسوع. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم آمين " (رؤ 22).*


*(1) The  Syriac Apocalypse of Paruch-The Apocryphal OT. P884,5 أنظر أيضا المجيء الثاني للمسيح ونهاية العالم ص  197,198).*
*(2) (‍1Enoch , Apoc.  P.196,197)*
*(3) (أنظر Apoc.OT.p,530,549,593)*
*(4) Millennialism: Competing Theories*
*(5) The  Biblical Truth About The Millennium*
*(6) History  Of Millennialism*
*(7) The  Millennium Kingdom*
*(8) Millennium Prophecy*
*(9) Origion  of the Millennial Doctrine*
*(10) The  Millennium*
*(11) King  is Coming*
*(12) The  Two Resurrections*
*(13) Will  There Be An Earthly Reign of Christ*
*(14) What is the 1000 Year Reign of  Christ*
*(15) الأنبا غريغوريوس " المجيء الثاني – الحكم الألفي – القيامة الأولى – القيامة العامة ".*
*(16) د. ق إكرام لمعي " هل يملك المسيح على الأرض؟ ".*
*(17) د. سعيد سليم سلامه " الطريق الحق للحياة ".*
*(18) دار الثقافة " دائرة المعارف الكتابية ".*
*(19) د. ق مكرم نجيب " المجيء الثاني للمسيح ونهاية التاريخ  ".*
*(20) القس حمدي صادق " أشهر النبوات ".*
*(21) د. ق منيس عبد النور " مجيء المسيح الثاني وسوابقه التاريخية  ".*
*(22) مجموعة كبيرة من تفاسير سفر الرؤيا.*
*(23) القس صموئيل مشرقي " القيامة رجاء البشرية في الخلود. ada99:المجئ الثانى متى يكون وما هى ...ئ الثانى متى يكون وما هى علاماته\08.htm#_edn3*_

*
* *ada99:المجئ الثانى متى يكون وما هى ...لثانى متى يكون وما هى علاماته\08.htm#_ednref1 *

*ada99:المجئ الثانى متى يكون وما هى ...لثانى متى يكون وما هى علاماته\08.htm#_ednref2 *

*ada99:المجئ الثانى متى يكون وما هى ...لثانى متى يكون وما هى علاماته\08.htm#_ednref3 
*_


----------

